# ***DAT's Art Cave***



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

I like to draw, paint make ceramic clay monsters.
I am trying to draw and make sculptures like my hero Basil Wolvertoon.
I have drawn a number of versions of Lena the Hyena.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

I also get a lot of inspiration from monster movies.
One of my favorite's is the cult classic Basket Case.
This is a sketch of Belial that I drew in preperation for the clay sculpture I will do of him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

it has been quite challenging drawing the brains on the Mars Attacks aliens.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is another Lena the Hyena drawing I recently completed.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks good Amber but concentrate on the shadow and highlight aspect with the "brains"
it will bring better depth and definition.
I really like your early work with the macro trichs on leaves that you did about 2 or 3 years 
back.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2016)

Very cool .....I like to just sit down and do a full page themed every now and then ......but I've been playing piano for over 20 years so I've been messing with that a lot again lately


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Looks good Amber but concentrate on the shadow and highlight aspect with the "brains"
> it will bring better depth and definition.
> I really like your early work with the macro trichs on leaves that you did about 2 or 3 years
> back.


Thank you for the suggestions! Yes those earlier pieces are quite intricate and detailed. I have them all hanging up in my apartment on the walls and im bored of them. That is why Im taking a different direction, I want to make art that is funny and demented not so abstract. But who knows, im a temperamental artist and could change my mind on a dime.
Thanks for stopping by, I appreaciate the support
and everyone else i see stopped by from the 600Club Thanks! I love you all!!



Indacouch said:


> Very cool .....I like to just sit down and do a full page themed every now and then ......but I've been playing piano for over 20 years so I've been messing with that a lot again lately


Thank you Indacouch, i would love to see your art work, it sounds fascinating. I would also love to hear some of your piano music!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2016)

What style music you like.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2016)

I like so many styles! I just got tickets to Megadeth/suicidal tendencies/metal church. Really like metal and some rap, NOT country, Raggae, Tool, Rage against the machine, Hendrix, Dio, Cypress Hill, some jazz, Zappa, Nirvana Punk rock like Iggy and the Sex pistols. Lots of stuff. Heavy and groovy and funky. Santana too!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 4, 2016)

Subbed!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

cool! glad your subbed. I got this wicked idea of using the Wet Dreams Leafs Payne Farms logo and stick it the the alligators mouth.

This is a drawing I started summer 2014 but just finished it last week. Major Artists block on this one. Very difficult piece for me. It is Jorge Cervantes in a jungle of ganja in Columbia. DO you see how I camouflaged in the cockroach with the 420 top hat and the snake(shiny area in your left hand bottom corner? and wild animals and gorilla faces in between the leafs? Its very challenging for me to get depth in my work because I tend to want to fill in all space with detail.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

alligator skin looks like marijuana seeds.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool! glad your subbed. I got this wicked idea of using the Wet Dreams Leafs Payne Farms logo and stick it the the alligators mouth.
> 
> This is a drawing I started summer 2014 but just finished it last week. Major Artists block on this one. Very difficult piece for me. It is Jorge Cervantes in a jungle of ganja in Columbia. DO you see how I camouflaged in the cockroach with the 420 top hat and the snake(shiny area in your left hand bottom corner? and wild animals and gorilla faces in between the leafs? Its very challenging for me to get depth in my work because I tend to want to fill in all space with detail.
> View attachment 3750187


I like it, God that's a ton of detail! How big is the piece for scale? The more I look through more I see!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> alligator skin looks like marijuana seeds.
> View attachment 3750225


Is that the alligators head?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I like it, God that's a ton of detail! How big is the piece for scale? The more I look through more I see!


17 by 14 inches on Strathmore Vellum.Itw a very heavy leaded piece. I sprayed fixative on it so it wont smear.
Good thats the effect I like a lot of times.


papapayne said:


> Is that the alligators head?


dont know


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2016)

This is my first monster sculpture from the monster class I took a couple weeks ago with a very famous Monster Ceramic monster Artist from Portland. He explained how to make the eyes, teeth, body, feet, wings, tail, mouth, and paint it in a matter of one hour. I could not keep up with him so ended up improvising.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 6, 2016)

Fun shit. I dig your stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks Bugeye.
These are my first clay pieces I finished since taking my ceramic class. They are drying right now.
This first sculpture Is inspired from a Basil Wolvertoon drawing .
side , back and front.. 

  


This is an essential oil burner. The top bowl is for the oil and the bottom plate holds the tea candle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2016)

A drawing in Progress


----------



## SpiderDude (Aug 7, 2016)

your drawing style looks like a form of folk art in a way ... nice job !

check out theodore gall for some idea's, he's a cool dude also ....

_" Theodore T. Gall began his career in the arts in the mid-sixties as an animator for teaching films and continued to broaden his skills as a graphic designer. Gall has worked in metal since his early days as an artist. Although his work has not been limited to the human form, it has been his primary focus throughout his career. His compelling figures are most often placed in thought-provoking situations. He studied at the Art Institute of Chicago and the American Academy of Art and has shared his expertise with students at the Clay People in Chicago, The Northshore Art League in Winnetka, Illinois, and the Ojai Art Center in Ojai, California. "



 
 
 



_


----------



## SpiderDude (Aug 7, 2016)

http://www.theodoregall.com/index.html


----------



## papapayne (Aug 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A drawing in Progress
> View attachment 3751639


That's dope as fuck! It's awesome to see the grim reaper in there, really cool to tie that in! Love the bong scythe to!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you SpiderDude.
AT first I thought that first picture of the red sculpture by Gall was a bong! lol.
caught myself Thinkin, hmmm how does that thing work.lol.
Gall's work is very trippy, i like the surrealism, I really love Salvador Dali and I see some likeness and influence there.

Hey Papa! Yeah the drawing has really evolved. Its very fun to do, im very into it. That wet dreams x blueberry lotus you grow is one of the best I have ever smoked . You are such an amazing grower. The taste, the smoothness, the high.. really gets my creative juices flowing. I LOVE IT!!

I am heavy into ole sci fi horror creature/monster/flying saucer movies and found this ridiculously cool website with movies and gifs.
http://horror-sci-fi-gifs.tumblr.com/page/2
These little humanoid creatures are so adorable. I would like to make one for myself!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2016)

now its starting to get very challenging. got any ideas for me?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2016)

a quick sketch in my sketchbook from today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2016)

I am so stoned right now working on the Dwarin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2016)

had a very productive day with clay. I made the most adorable little alien ant harbor seal today in clay. 
Here are a couple in color. The one wit the ailen is in color pencil. The marijuana leaf one is done in color marker. 

 
out motherfuckers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2016)

I come in Peace.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 17, 2016)

Awwwww But Do You Share


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2016)

puff puff pass the wet dreams .
the pieces were low fired and ready to paint for the final high fire. 
Very very challenging painting these. as this will be my first time doing this!
. There are so many options and techniques. Should I dip I ask myself>? or do tons of detail paint work with the brush, or both?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 18, 2016)

Aw, the decisions of an artist! 
That does seem like a ton of nooks and crannies to hand fill in, but they again, that would be cool to see all those colors in there. Betting the wet dreams can help get the ideas flowing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2016)

it does. 
this lil sketch i just did , i really dig. I have been doing this weird thing with heads and bodys, interchanging them. 
the heads come off the bodys of these clay sculptures..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

i spent about 5 hours painting this with tons of detail in different colors. 
The thing with ceramic glazes is that you just have to imagine what it will look like after being fired because the color painted on looks nothing like the color to appear after being fired. 
I used about 7 different colors and tried to make one of the holes drip with blood. 
The teeth are supposed to be yellow and the lips red, the horns are red too. 
The long extentions for the eyes, nose and mouth are a wierd yellowy blue color. 
Its done in my typical painterly expressionistic style. 
It will be a surprise.


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Sounds Like Its Going To Be Trippy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah dawgie dawg, it will be. I have gotten a lot of compliments on that piece. I would like to focus on another of Basil Wolvertons and sculpt this one next...Ms. Flinty Bont. I have drawn her before , she is a classic!
I have so many ideas its overwhelming sometimes.





I made a Mohawk today on a small skull and thought maybe I should elaborate a bit.......and try to attempt this in clay

The possibilities are ENDLESS!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi DAT found you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> your drawing style looks m of folk art in a way ... nice job !
> 
> check out theodore gall for some idea's, he's a cool dude also ....
> 
> ...


I do knife parts and want to make some glass tools using lost wax casting


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2016)

that sounds interesting Dr.D81. 
fuck man, i spent all morning sketching an old school sailors ship tattoo done 
by Polaren Per only to see in the end it looks very anatomically incorrect. But i am up for the challenge.... and will move on to do these boats sketched by the infamous Sailor Jerry. That guy was amazing. Just rented a really great DVD about him, what a funny funny guy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that sounds interesting Dr.D81.
> fuck man, i spent all morning sketching an old school sailors ship tattoo done
> by Polaren Per only to see in the end it looks very anatomically incorrect. But i am up for the challenge.... and will move on to do these boats sketched by the infamous Sailor Jerry. That guy was amazing. Just rented a really great DVD about him, what a funny funny guy.
> View attachment 3764684


Nice DAT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

Took this this morning


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2016)

wow thats a neat photo Dr.D81. Thats a nice looking Lady.
What is that brown pile of fuzz the lady bug sitting on a nest?
i saw this really cute VW bug cars the other day.
Its front lights had big black Eye lashes.!!! It was so funny.






Doc your Purple Kush is really good stuff! Mellows me out and doesn't make me anxious or give me a headache.



I am intrigued with the Old School Tattoos and the History behinds them.
I plan on getting some sparrows in the sky in this one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2016)

FUN!!! coming together nicely.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2016)

Im having a real hard time with this drawing. 
It feels so contrived and boring to me right now. 
Its all planned out now that i can already finish it in my head and I have no ambition to finish it. 
Yeah i think about how i could get into it more, like make the ship a marijuana cargo ship, or a pirate ship. 
Then i think about tattooing this on skin and the blood and how much more fun and challenging it would be. 
So after watching the Sailor Jerry vid.. He mentioned practicing tattoos on dead people in the morgue. I would like that a lot.


----------



## mytwhyt (Sep 3, 2016)

I know this is way off topic, hope you don't mind.. Ran across you on another site asking about the 315 watt lec mh a while back... went and bought a couple to see if they are as great as they claim to be,, seems that they are... 26 oz
These two are in waterfarms... https://www.rollitup.org/t/sun-systems-lec-315-reviews.742794/page-11


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2016)

nice job. yeah i had that light but sold it in Seattle. Real nice white light with a built in ballast and on of switch, that light is SWEET and you scrog looks impressive. Seems I have taught you well my friend! You are using all my old techniques. Great to hear from you. funny you popped by because I had a recruiter call me today with a job $$$$$$ offer in a small town called Rivercrest CA by dEath Valley. After seeing pictures and reading reviews about the town, there was no fuckin way in hell, no matter how good the money. I could live there.

Got a new pencil. Working on placing some Ganja aboard da Ganja Ship.Ahoy Matey!


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Their's Only 2 Things Than Can Make Any Picture Worth A 1000 Words!!!!!!!! Drum Roll Please
1) Flames 
2) Pot Leaves


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2016)

Sailor Jerry was a tricky son of bitch!
He really liked to get under ones skin!! LOL! even when he is dead his spirit lives on strong. 

Sailor Jerry would send his flash to other tattoo artists.
he would send his original drawings to them with a mistake in them!
He figured if they were really good and were really paying attention to detail they would catch his mistake. 
I found one in the sailboat. And it was hidden so so good.

He missed a line between 2 of the 3 front sails. 
Right there in area 6, he doenst connect the sail all the way through...Clever son of a bitch, i caught it JERRY!!!
Took me a real long time, but i found it!  RIP you dirty rotten bastard.lolMAD RESPECT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2016)

Gathering images for the next dwarin;
think its gonna be aNother Ganja Jungle Scene 
Im looking at Henri Rouseau , a french post Impressionistic painter.,. I love his jungle paintings.. and some nice large animal tatts.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2016)

they finally fired the Basil Wolvertoon clay sculpture. jeez took em like 4 weeks to get the kiln loaded!!
The colors are not at all as I expected, its way darker then I would like because of the dark Willamette clay I used. I have 3 more clay sculptures to be fired and painted. I have a better idea, from this piece, on what to expect and maybe what to choose for colors when I go to paint the others.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Kewl Beans Looks Groovy Sis Me Likie. I Love The Contrast Between The Face And Nose. I Know It's A Double Barrel Snot Gun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2016)

lol thats funny Dawgie. , double barrel snot gun. I never heard that before 
i overworked the Sailor Jerry Ganja ship, oh well, time to move on.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> they finally fired the Basil Wolvertoon clay sculpture. jeez took em like 4 weeks to get the kiln loaded!!
> The colors are not at all as I expected, its way darker then I would like because of the dark Willamette clay I used. I have 3 more clay sculptures to be fired and painted. I have a better idea, from this piece, on what to expect and maybe what to choose for colors when I go to paint the others.
> View attachment 3779035
> View attachment 3779037
> ...


I like it! Be even a little cooler if it was a pipe you could toke off of.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> I like it! Be even a little cooler if it was a pipe you could toke off of.


Omg, like Thank you SOOO much, yeaaah,i like totally know what you mean, fur shure... like I totally know what you mean! OMG, that would be like, Totally tubular! like oh my god, so bitchin, fur shure fore shure.like Tripindicular!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2016)

hot outta the kiln and painted, ready to be fired again
. Tried to keep the colors simple and used a lot of white to try to brighten up the dark WIllamette clay.


----------



## The Dawg (Sep 26, 2016)

Snot Rocket Alert At A Minute Twenty Four In. Peace And Don't Piss Yourself


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2016)

HA HA Ha! your right Dawg, that last goat was funny as fuck. He is very cute. Goats are awesome and I love Lamas too, they as sooo cute as well. I stuck a gorilla head on a fluffy lambs body in a new drawing yesterday. Magilla Gorilla was always a favorite.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Sep 30, 2016)

P


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> they finally fired the Basil Wolvertoon clay sculpture. jeez took em like 4 weeks to get the kiln loaded!!
> The colors are not at all as I expected, its way darker then I would like because of the dark Willamette clay I used. I have 3 more clay sculptures to be fired and painted. I have a better idea, from this piece, on what to expect and maybe what to choose for colors when I go to paint the others.
> View attachment 3779035
> View attachment 3779037
> ...


Omg so freaking cool


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 1, 2016)

great work, DAT!!, although he was primarily known for his auto related sketches, your's reminded me of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's work from the 60's and 70's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks Stoniest and BarnBuster. This is what I am currently working on.


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Stoniest and BarnBuster. This is what I am currently working on.View attachment 3797615


Now You Don't Want To Fuck With Baby Face Trichrome


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 6, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am so stoned right now working on the Dwarin.
> View attachment 3755798


You are *so* friggin talented! You must be a fan of Wally Wood and Norm Saunders?

Rubber Uglies ruled my childhood!
(Uggly Wugglies, as well!)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2016)

I like those toys. 
Farmer and his dog harvest 2016


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2016)

Getting my groove on 4 the next one. These bitches are going to get the go down


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

What happened to Papa?


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2016)

Papa got a bran new bag 4.20 minutes long. I drew this for him. Payne farms. Saw him like a month ago and stood under his grand master Kush tree, sold him my volcano, frenchy bubble bag,and frenchy washin machine, havent heard from him since. He got a new boxer and 2 cute lil kitties.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2016)

Finally got my 3 stooges final fire done and was appalled at how the colored glazes turned out, so lame and disappointed.so i am painting them with some acrylics to achieve the kinda color I really want them to be .


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2016)

I love it!
Fluorescent colors are my favorite!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I love it!
> Fluorescent colors are my favorite!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mohican. I was in touch with papa, he is doing great!


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 19, 2016)

Hell Doc That last Pic Of The Head Could Be Used As A Shotgun Blaster Mask From Hell It Could Rival The Cross Joint. By Golly Doc You'd Be Famous


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2016)

More colors and more paint.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2016)

Funny how old characters show up together again , unexpectedly.
 

Bad hombre gonna join da party


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2016)

found the one i did before, sold it to a budtender in WA at the dispensary i use to sell my weed to.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2016)

Rough sketch just killing some time at work today on a rainy Monday


----------



## moondance (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow I am subbed for this thread, just beautiful work!
Moondance


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks ! Welcome to dat cave!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2016)

Jealous!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Oct 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> found the one i did before, sold it to a budtender in WA at the dispensary i use to sell my weed to.
> View attachment 3813062


Love!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Oct 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Funny how old characters show up together again , unexpectedly.
> View attachment 3812726
> 
> Bad hombre gonna join da party
> View attachment 3812729


Wow, these are fantastic!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> More colors and more paint.
> View attachment 3811769
> View attachment 3811770
> View attachment 3811771












Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2016)

Who did that first top sculpture up there Big Lou? I dig it! And I know Basil characters, sweet! 
Fuckin rad toy collection!!
 
This was just going to be A rough sketch in my sketch book but I got very involved and think it will look even better then the bad hombre I was going to put with the girls in the large drawing I'm working on.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3815153 Who did that first top sculpture up there Big Lou? I dig it! And I know Basil characters, sweet!
> Fuckin rad toy collection!!
> View attachment 3815156
> This was just going to be A rough sketch in my sketch book but I got very involved and think it will look even better then the bad hombre I was going to put with the girls in the large drawing I'm working on.
> ...


Good stuff!

That's no sculpture, it's an original jiggler from a line called 'De Horribles'. "Toy collection", eh?









Spoiler







Also, what are you using/smoking in that one shot? Some sort of 'e-cig' thing, or?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow , your collection is quite impressive!
I am using a CO2 oil Vape pen. That one is an O.Pen 2.0 variable voltage battery with USB . I am able to purchase CO2 oils at the local recreational pot shops here in Oregon and Washington! You simply screw the oil onto the pen and pull for a hit. It's a super stealth concealable pen size and gives smooth super clean high and a half mg cartridge lasts about 200 hits or so.
I love it!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow , your collection is quite impressive!
> I am using a CO2 oil Vape pen. That one is an O.Pen 2.0 variable voltage battery with USB . I am able to purchase CO2 oils at the local recreational pot shops here in Oregon and Washington! You simply screw the oil onto the pen and pull for a hit. It's a super stealth concealable pen size and gives smooth super clean high and a half mg cartridge lasts about 200 hits or so.
> I love it!
> View attachment 3815728
> ...


Ohhhh, I see. (Not really, but I'm playing along, heh.) I suppose I'm just a joint/pipe guy, but I *do* want to at least _try_ the 'other stuff' at some point. (Oils, more edibles, electronic nonsense, etc.etc.) Not sure about the deal with huffing the amber-like substance on the tip of a hot nail, though....seems a bit creepy. 

Curious: Do you do commissions? 

Some of your skeleton dudes remind me of this guy:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol, who is that purple guy .? He is funny. Yes I do commissions.


----------



## moondance (Oct 27, 2016)

I remember him hes from he-man right?
Moondance


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

moondance said:


> I remember him hes from he-man right?
> Moondance


Very close -- Another Filmation cartoon called Bravestarr. 

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Good to hear! (commissions) My mind is already racing through potential projects......(cough, PEPE, cough.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

moondance said:


> I remember him hes from he-man right?
> Moondance


Also, just noticed Your sig: "Universe of breeding"?! Reminds me of high school/college!


----------



## moondance (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Very close -- Another Filmation cartoon called Bravestarr.
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome - Good to hear! (commissions) My mind is already racing through potential projects......(cough, PEPE, cough.)


Yup yup okay lol I still love my cartoons, but only old school ones. 
Moondance


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2016)

I would love to see your take on Marvin the Martian!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

I've got some things in mind for my wife and myself....I'll take it PM to discuss potential business...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2016)

Pm me at [email protected]
I'm taking on her next 
And our small creature collection


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2016)

That Frankenstein is a classic!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2016)

HAPPy HAllOWeeN
a Halloween harvest with some sinister female trimmers.
Chop chop chop 
Drawing In progress


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Pm me at [email protected]
> I'm taking on her next View attachment 3817600
> And our small creature collection
> View attachment 3817603


go to youtube and look up ffxiv calca brina fight


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

you draw some cool stuff, reminds me of the magazines we used to swipe from the drugstore when i was a juvenile delinquent.
i do some wood carving, when i get bored
this hangs over my toilet

i probably got it wrong, but i looked up what the images mean on a totem pole. this is supposed to guide a person to the animal spirits in his life
 this greenman is on the wall over my desk...he reminds me of teddy roosevelt for some reason
 guess this is a better way to spend my time than stealing magazines from the drug store


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice work in here DAT!
@Roger A. Shrubber
That last one reminds me of ol' Grizzly Adams.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you draw some cool stuff, reminds me of the magazines we used to swipe from the drugstore when i was a juvenile delinquent.
> i do some wood carving, when i get bored
> this hangs over my toilet
> View attachment 3819635
> ...


I dig those wood reliefs Rog. I had some fun with linoleum blocks years ago. You talking about MAD magazine? my library has a script I always check it out. A true classic never goes out of style! 
 
Rog, last wood carving remind me of a weed man


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2016)

mad, cracked, hotrod, used to be a biker mag can't remember the name of that had a lot of cool tattoo art in it


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 1, 2016)

How appropriately Halloween


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dig those wood reliefs Rog. I had some fun with linoleum blocks years ago. You talking about MAD magazine? my library has a script I always check it out. A true classic never goes out of style!
> View attachment 3820207
> Rog, last wood carving remind me of a weed man


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2016)

Heavy Metal Magazine:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2016)

i forgot heavy metal, ranxerox, the movie


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2016)

Lol, I have one last area to fill . Up in the sky with the mars attack alien in his saucer might just fit the space Purrrffectly!! I love these aliens to death, so bloody adorable.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

@DonTesla have a look at some of DrAmbertrich's art cave. I reckon you guys and gals would get along well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2016)

Gonna work this one into the scene . Lol. Heads are going to roll. Got so mAny ideas for this one . And a new pencil sharpener is like fuckin orgasmic. 
Digging in deep everyday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2016)

Just got ssssssEriosly Hammered
 
And thinking about this pearl necklace


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol, she got LAid instead 
Wink wink u know like Hawaiian style


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2016)

Mars attack Alien stole The Jettsons Car.
Have a spaced out weekend!


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mars attack Alien stole The Jettsons Car.
> Have a spaced out weekend!
> View attachment 3822050


*Rut Row *


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

This is a very violent drawing. It's like the girls on the farm are under siege and I think they might be demons because they possess special powers. The toxic cum potion ejected from the drummers cocksticks will cause the plastic bubble on the evil aliens spacecraft to explode after 30 seconds and green slimy brains will be ooozing over the inside of the bubble. He will crash and explode in the field behind them. And all of a sudden it becomes 1947 somewhere in New Mexico.
 
Still got a bit more to do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2016)

done.
The Ancient Alien VooDoo zOmbie jungle harvest Ritual dance.
Pencil on paper 19 in x 24 in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2016)

I had 2 return my 0.pen Vape battery becuz it no longer worked. It has a lifetime warranty so I just went to the shop I bought it from and they gave me a new one. And now 2 of my oil cartridges don't work . One I got in Vancouver so that sucks ! The other one I got down the street and they replaced it but they didnt have any purple train wreck which blows because it was really good! My only choice was this sativa sour jack. I try it but it will probably give me panic attacks just when I'm about to fall asleep. Seems these cartridges and pens have issues but at least the shops are good about replacing them for new ones!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2016)

Unless it is pure landrace sativa I think you will be just fine.

Crank up the tunes and sing


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Unless it is pure landrace sativa I think you will be just fine.
> 
> Crank up the tunes and sing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2016)

Back in the clay studio today for several hours.
Sketched out an idea in pencil and then sculpted it up.

I will be able to even wear it as a hat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2016)

Setting nicely!!
HELLO Earthlings. 
Have A Very nice weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello earthlings. I am a grey and I come in peace.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## The Dawg (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello earthlings. I am a grey and I come in peace.
> View attachment 3829815


*Spooky




*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2016)

Lol, that aint nothing yet Dawgie Dawg.
I AM THinking these 2 make quite an interesting couple, dont you think? HA HA HAAAha Ha!
just had my lunch bake breake on some real nice Chem Dawg Co2 oil, i got the outline of freddy down so now i will see what i can do with that sex kitten. meow


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello earthlings. I am a grey and I come in peace.
> View attachment 3829815


Whoa, you've got _*gorgeous*_ eyes! (Assuming it's you in the pic.)

Not creeping-out, just noticing - I'm a happily married guy! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3830759


Lil' Miss Drumpf voter??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2016)

thanks, yeah, really, i was thinking about that lil hoe. she is trailer trash, for sure. 
above that flash says..".I love you like a brother."haha, total inbred Drumpf voter. Now im drawing her inbred brother..ha ha ha thanks


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 14, 2016)

Speaking of Freddy/villain inspiration, have a look at how the Joker was originally depicted:
(First appearance, circa 1940)



Actor Conrad Viedt, blueprint for the Joker:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2016)

Right on . That Joker is so bitchin' . Finished this lil sketch to wrap up the day.....
Hee heee heee


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3830948 Right on . That Joker is so bitchin' . Finished this lil sketch to wrap up the day.....
> Hee heee heee


LOL!

The unholy product of Bettie Page and Baby Finster!

She's got my ex-wife's breasts, nipples, buttock zits, AND back hair -- Astounding!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you Biggie! 
Did your x look anything like this one? Haunting you while you drift off to la la land, piercing your ears with her horrid laugh and scratching you with her SHARP long nails. Hee hee hee


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3831669 Thank you Biggie!
> Did your x look anything like this one? Haunting you while you drift off to la la land, piercing your ears with her horrid laugh and scratching you with her SHARP long nails. Hee hee hee


Wow, it's almost as if I'm looking at an actual *picture* of her! Granted, she's not nearly as fit and her cock isn't nearly as long, but most of the other details are spot on -- Same saggy bristly balls, same fashion sense, very similar face, etc.!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2016)

yes indeed~ i knew it!!! looking through some garbage pail kids cards. I think that's worth a sketch...that long shaft, lol, i mean nose with the brain nice penetration there!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes indeed~ i knew it!!! looking through some garbage pail kids cards. I think that's worth a sketch...that long shaft, lol, i mean nose with the brain nice penetration there!
> View attachment 3831780


I've got a heap of original GPKs, heh. Good stuff. "Long shaft/nose" & "nice penetration"....there's a raunchy joke here _some_where....maybe not enough beer just yet...

Your last few sketches are *very* Kricfalusi-like. I dig that sort of stuff soooo much.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah, Kricfalusi rocks. I first saw his stuff In the early underground spike and Mike's twisted animation film series long time ago..., the weekend pussy hunt is real sick and twisted fun stuff.
For a short time back in 99, while living in SAN Diego I did a wicked series of very large drawings That have political and religious imagery . I was very into Celtic knots at the time. This large drawing is of a nuclear blast with some of my favorite basil and dan clowes characters in a doomsday Hollywood world.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 17, 2016)

love your work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks DBoy, I love you too!! You are such an amazing painter!

It was so weird today at the clay studio , a lady actually gasped in horror when she saw the alien hat I made. I guess I'm doing something right!!! Hahaha 
cYLops
 
I got this idea , crazy idea, take the alien female from mars attack and give her maybe like 3~5 long alien cock tentacles protruding out of her vagina strangling several aliens around their necks and having their eyeballs popping out! I will start there and See how it goes , later boy, thanks for stopping by and have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2016)

Couple quick sketches 
 
@Big_Lou


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Couple quick sketches View attachment 3836313
> View attachment 3836314
> @Big_Lou


Yesssssssss!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Screwie Louie
I got a new brush pen so tried it out on this one . It's ok , the best part is the fine tip and neat brush strokes you can get with it but it smeared into the color. I still prefer graphite pencil betterthe sensuality and softness of graphite i love


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 21, 2016)

Soooo impressive! 

Love the detail in the vomit!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2016)

some psychedelic marijuana leaves in color pens


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't draw worth shit. So this is my thing:




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey DAT...was wondering if you had any interest in the work of HR Giger. He designed the original alien. Your drawings remind me of his work. Here's a few but if you like it its easy enough to find more.
















Gigers work translates nicely into body art. Your work also has the same quality. Do you have any interest in body art?
Anyways, just passing through and wanted to share these with you.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 22, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hey DAT...was wondering if you had any interest in the work of HR Giger. He designed the original alien. Your drawings remind me of his work. Here's a few but if you like it its easy enough to find more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goooood stuff.

You changed your avatar - threw me off a bit! Tsk tsk tsk.....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Goooood stuff.
> 
> You changed your avatar - threw me off a bit! Tsk tsk tsk.....


I just like those fractal images of animals...I might change it again. I'm just bored of the same ole kitty.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 22, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'm just bored of the same ole kitty.


I said the same thing just before divorcing my first wife....


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Screwie Louie
> I got a new brush pen so tried it out on this one . It's ok , the best part is the fine tip and neat brush strokes you can get with it but it smeared into the color. I still prefer graphite pencil betterthe sensuality and softness of graphite i loveView attachment 3836489
> View attachment 3836493


There is something alluring about woodclinched pencils that other instruments, try as they might, just can't capture. To me at least. But I am borderline obsessed with pencils, and even though my infatuation started with pencils as a writing instrument, my sheer love of pencils is what has driven my recent delving into art. Do you have a favorite pencil or pencils? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that if you prefer soft, sensual graphite that your favorite (if you have one) is probably Japanese, maybe a Tombow or Mitsu-Bishi, at, lets say, a 2B grade?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hey DAT...was wondering if you had any interest in the work of HR Giger. He designed the original alien. Your drawings remind me of his work. Here's a few but if you like it its easy enough to find more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes!!! 


Ace Yonder said:


> There is something alluring about woodclinched pencils that other instruments, try as they might, just can't capture. To me at least. But I am borderline obsessed with pencils, and even though my infatuation started with pencils as a writing instrument, my sheer love of pencils is what has driven my recent delving into art. Do you have a favorite pencil or pencils? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that if you prefer soft, sensual graphite that your favorite (if you have one) is probably Japanese, maybe a Tombow or Mitsu-Bishi, at, lets say, a 2B grade?


Oh yes!!!! How did you know??!! 2B is my absolute fav. Prisma color and staedtler .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2016)

this is the new Chucky doll , totally creepy. the stupid fucks at my local Spencers had it stored so high up on a shelf that she had to get out a 14 foot ladder to get it down! I never would have known it was even there. Then she had the audacity to tell me that when they close shop it starts to talk! what kind of idiot did she think i was! nice sales pitch, try it on someone else BITCH!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2016)

Chucky is killings me. 
"Abe due Dumballa, give me the POWeR i BEg OF YOu!!!"


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3837834
> Oh yes!!!
> 
> Oh yes!!!! How did you know??!! 2B is my absolute fav. Prisma color and staedtler .


Both awesome pencils! (And a very VERY awesome piece of art! It's so cool to see the progress on your pieces!) Check out these old 1930's Staedtlers I picked up a little while ago, they are pretty unique. It gives me a little kick to know how much my using them would probably piss off the people they were originally intended for.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow! 1930's pencils!! ha, that's crazy!! natzi pencils?!?
I enjoy seeing progress work. It's fascinating to me to see the moves and decisions that go into making art. I was lucky to see a fabulous Picasso show in Seattle several years ago and displayed was a series of photos of the progress working of his masterpiece Guernica, quite fascinating indeed!
Creating art is a bit of a masochist challenge for me. I struggle quite a bit , erase a lot of hours of work and rework rework but the moments when new discoveries are made and when the piece comes together are well worth the effort! Happy Thanksgiving , thanks for showing me your pencils!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2016)

I have some pencil pictures for you! Coming soon.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2016)

Here you go!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2016)

Those are siiick Mo.my Prismacolor color pencils frustrate me because they can't take the pressure of my touch. And I have to accept the non opaque look.
I went to the art store today and picked up my fav eraser and someTombow drawing pencils, a mono eraser pen for small areas. I tested at a bunch of illustration lead only pencils but they just didn't feel right not having the cone shape.

Focusing on this one for a few days, it's getting crazy fun getting back into knot work,, oh yeah!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are siiick Mo.my Prismacolor color pencils frustrate me because they can't take the pressure of my touch. And I have to accept the non opaque look.
> I went to the art store today and picked up my fav eraser and someTombow drawing pencils, a mono eraser pen for small areas. I tested at a bunch of illustration lead only pencils but they just didn't feel right not having the cone shape.
> View attachment 3839171
> Focusing on this one for a few days, it's getting crazy fun getting back into knot work,, oh yeah!
> View attachment 3839172


First, amazing work so far!! Second, I am excited to see how you like those pencils!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2016)

Game changer


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2016)

I love to draw with pencil/graphite. Charcoal is great too. then u can go back with some white pencil highlights.
I like to use pencil for portraits. Oh...a tip for using pencils...I'm sure u already know but always sharpen your pencils with a knife not a pencil sharpener. something about the quality of line u get from a knife sharpened pencil. Its just better. Youtube has vids on it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2016)

Haha! Dannyboy , I watched a couple vids on pencil sharpening and found this hysterical video, the sand paper part was startling. Lol



Yeah I need to get a knife to sharpen them.
I used to work with charcoal a lot, it would be fun to get back into . Have you ever used this stuff? It looks pretty interesting.


My new biker mask!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2016)

got some new oil to vape up but my tolerance is so fuckin high i cant even get high anymore.
this sucks! im going to take abstain until Friday and see if that works. I have also been
spending way too much time on Instagram looking at sick crazy bad ass art my brain is fried. lol.


There are so many incredible artist that i started following, i just get lost and hours later realize i have been absorbed into my little phone looking at all those little pictures for hours!! its fuckin crazy! so im abstaining from that as well for a while. lol,
the knot work or as a friend as described it, my cock knots, are going well and im going to get back into more structured knot work for a while.....

see if i can get that and some more detail patterning going again.
reading this really great book now as well... Robert Crumb is a trip.





Happy Trails


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 29, 2016)

The phrase "cock knots" puts a very uncomfortable image of dogs into my head...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2016)

Can u elaborate please? Ace​


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 30, 2016)

When dogs mate, after the male dog has, ehrm, achieved climax, the base of his penis swells up like a balloon, locking him inside the female while the sperm does its thing. It is called "Knotting", and the swollen bulgy part of the dog dick is called a "knot". There is a whole bestiality sex thing where people want dogs to "knot" inside them. You can google it if you want to but I wouldn't really suggest it. It has kinda ruined the word "knot" for me, even without "cock" in front of it. Sorry, at times I can be a fount of rather disgusting references and information, although I'm usually pretty good about keeping it locked down. The problem is that I want to know everything about everything, even the things most people find foul or boring.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

For fucks sakes, I knew that already, but I didnt need that picture in my head . Thanks Ace


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For fucks sakes, I knew that already, but I didnt need that picture in my head . Thanks Ace


Yeah.... sorry bout that. Some things can't be unseen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2016)

I did a sketch of a rat with a hose from a dream that I had. 
 
And if I had just stuck to this original sketch but I had a meltdown along the way shading it in and things changed a lot. This is definitely one of the weirdest drawings I have done.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2016)

after beating that drawing up yesterday I am on a totally different playing field today . Progress so far....stippling and crosshatching I have not done in a long time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2016)

Real happy with this one ..... 
I feel like i nailed it this time.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice! Both of those turned out awesome!! Reminds me a lot of R. Crumb and S. Clay Wilson and one other artist whose name I can't quite remember.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank u so much!! 
Painted this today!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Very nice! Both of those turned out awesome!! Reminds me a lot of R. Crumb and S. Clay Wilson and one other artist whose name I can't quite remember.


Basil!!! Basil wolverton!!! That's the artist you can't remember.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 3, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Basil!!! Basil wolverton!!! That's the artist you can't remember.


YES!!! THANK YOU!! The rat also reminds me a bit of Ed Roth!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2016)

Dude . You are so in tune. U nailed it!!! I got started on that drawing looking at Rat fink. The 4 day abstaining really helped get my level down and I am fuckin high right now . I'm going to try just weekend warrior to keep my levels in check .


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2016)

wake n bake


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 6, 2016)

Just Finished A Alien Bubba Crossed With Cherry Pie  Hell I'm Higher Than Giraffe Pussy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2016)

One giraffe pussy coming right up!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 6, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3847212 One giraffe pussy coming right up!


That Looks Like One Of Them Snappin Giraffe Pussy Me Liki Like.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2016)

snappin pussy, dosent Frank Zappa sing about a snapping pussy? 
im on the prowl now, finally...for some nice slit throat images.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> snappin pussy, dosent Frank Zappa sing about a snapping pussy?


*snapping gyro*
The vagina of a woman with excellent control of the pubococcygeous muscles. Typically, the woman can squeeze these muscles to tighten around her partner's penis during intercourse, squeezing it for added pleasure for the man. A woman can strengthen the PC muscles with Kegel exercises.
"The head cheerleader is smoking hot, but she's a real dead fuck. Now, Ugly Wanda looks like a pile of steaming shit, but she's got a snapping gyro."



Spoiler


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> snappin pussy, dosent Frank Zappa sing about a snapping pussy?
> im on the prowl now, finally...for some nice slit throat images.


Don't Think Frank Ever Sang About Snapping Pussy. Now Pussy With Coffee And Titties And Beer Was Frank Style. Now Snapping Pussy Was Cheech Marin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2016)

Lol! Love the detailed explanation Big Lou. 
The song by Zappa is "Jewish Princess" so outrageously funny !!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 7, 2016)

Did someone say Snappin' Pussy?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3847212 One giraffe pussy coming right up!


This is pretty much exactly what I was picturing when I watched the movie Teeth
(The best scene from Teeth)





In related news, have you ever seen the inside of a sea turtle's mouth??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> This is pretty much exactly what I was picturing when I watched the movie Teeth
> (The best scene from Teeth)
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO, never heard of that one, but I don't wonder why


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2016)

great bits there ACE..lmao..
totally rippin fantastic scene in Teeth.and RIP George, one bad ass mofo.
i had NO idea a sea turtle mouth looked like that! those fangs go all the way down his throat! damn!!!! very very nice. 
how are the drawings going Ace? and what about your writers block , crack it yet? what kind of subject matter do you write about? any publications? have a wonderful day


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Now You Why They Are Called Snappin Turtles.


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! Love the detailed explanation Big Lou.
> The song by Zappa is "Jewish Princess" so outrageously funny !!!


Damn Doc I Forgot About The Jewish Princess With The Pee Pee That's Snappin 



Ace Yonder said:


> Did someone say Snappin' Pussy?


OMFG I Thought I Had Heard All Of George's Work. Hell George Carlin,Cheech And Chong Along With Rudy Ray Moore Were My Favorite Comics Of The 60's And 70's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2016)

With her insatiable desire for blood, she decided to slit her own throat with a razor sharp tooth that she pulled from her snapping pussy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2016)

and thanks everyone for playing in my cave with me!!! 
its so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 9, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> great bits there ACE..lmao..
> totally rippin fantastic scene in Teeth.and RIP George, one bad ass mofo.
> i had NO idea a sea turtle mouth looked like that! those fangs go all the way down his throat! damn!!!! very very nice.
> how are the drawings going Ace? and what about your writers block , crack it yet? what kind of subject matter do you write about? any publications? have a wonderful day


The drawings are going pretty well, I have taken a little break from the graphite to do some colored pencil drawings for my nieces and nephews holiday cards, I'll post some pics when I get around to digging out my camera. The art actually seems to help chip away at the writer's block, like it opens up a few creative pathways. Sadly I am not published, I am much better at starting things than I am at finishing them. What always happens is I get somewhere between one to three chapters written that I really really like, and then I hit a lull where I don't HATE what I'm writing, but I don't love every sentence anymore, and it doesn't feel like it is living up to what is (in my mind) a fantastic beginning, so I set it aside and start something else and never wind up getting back in the groove. I have several dozen "First three chapters" lying around, mocking me at every turn. I also write a bit of poetry, but it is pretty unabashedly schmaltzy so I usually keep it to myself. Mainly I write sort of wish fulfillment fantasy, I try to create worlds that I would want to live in, to try to give a little bit of solid shape to the fantastic notions I glimpse in my dreams. One of the reasons I started doing art was out of frustration that I could not put into words the images that my dreams have burned into my subconscious, and I wanted some way to get them out of my head and onto paper, but I've just never had the skill. I guess recently I just decided to put my heart into it anyways, it's never too late to try and learn, right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah Ace it's never to late. I would love to read those chapters. Could they somehow be stitched together to make a story. I got a bit serious about writing about 15 years ago for a while when I was living in Philadelphia. I wrote a strange short story i typed up in an accomplishing feeling of possible pursuing writing as an expressive outlet but since then I have become more of a situational cartoon script day dreamer just drawing some silly ideas I get. Like this one... this is the middle section of the large drawing I'm working now....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2016)

I was looking for that story I wrote, it was titled..Hard Core Rotten Fruit..haha, can't seem to find it. I bought the original metal replica Freddy Krueger claws!!! They have shipped and should arrive this week!! I want to do some selfies with them on. Thinking shower scene ripping the shower curtain... got any other killer ideas for me??


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> got any other killer ideas for me??






Freddy glove, eh?



Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2016)

Finished Schlonglordess pencil drawing and purchased this book as inspiration for my next large piece. I think it might be neat to mix some classical with some Basil Wolverton


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 11, 2016)

That's amazing! I love that it is the kind of piece that you could look at 100 times and every time you see something that you never noticed before, like an Underground/Outsider Heironymous Bosch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2016)

Bosch is one bad ass gangster.lol Love his work.
Thanks for the kind words.
Got some new fixative to try . The prismacolor was good but got this Windsor newton .

Painted the snapping pussy clay piece these colors. Teeth white with the tips red and the gums and lips red. It is so strange to use paint that isn't the color it will turn out to be!

Started painting this one just need more coats of paint and a bit more detail.

They all get fired this weekend!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 12, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bosch is one bad ass gangster.lol Love his work.
> Thanks for the kind words.
> Got some new fixative to try . The prismacolor was good but got this Windsor newton .
> View attachment 3851752
> ...


Now that's some funny shit, look what I just got a week or so ago to compare with my Krylon fixatif. Must be something in the water.


In other news, those pieces are awesome!! I can't wait to see how they look when they come out of the kiln! I sort of like the fact that glazing has a little bit of mystery until the end, it's rare that you really get to surprise yourself with your own work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow that is quite a coincidence! I am so glad we are on the same page!! I am concerned my does not say "matte" or "final" I do not like gloss or workable fixative. It does not say anywhere .weird??
I love painting dry clay. The paint gets sucked in so fast . Got some good ideas for more clay work... masks . Looking at African ones for inspiration then adding Basil cartoonish features.
My Freddy claw came today and the glove ripped apart first try on!!! Fuckin POS, the metal blades were nice but fuck that shit , returning it .the glove material is like paper thin!!!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 12, 2016)

From what I can tell, that is both a workable and final fixative, but don't quote me on that. That really sucks about the glove, you'd think that they'd put the same amount of effort into the whole thing as they did on the blades. At least it's on the palm so you can still snap a few cool selfies before you send it back, right? That way you at least get something for your trouble.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

So much technical!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2016)

YES! YES!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YES! YES!
> View attachment 3852377


Cool pic.


_“I’d read an article in the L.A. Times about a family who had escaped the Killing Fields in Cambodia and managed to get to the U.S. Things were fine, and then suddenly the young son was having very disturbing nightmares. He told his parents he was afraid that if he slept, the thing chasing him would get him, so he tried to stay awake for days at a time. When he finally fell asleep, his parents thought this crisis was over. Then they heard screams in the middle of the night. By the time they got to him, he was dead. He died in the middle of a nightmare. Here was a youngster having a vision of a horror that everyone older was denying. That became the central line of Nightmare on Elm Street.”_


*A bully*: A kid named Krueger used to beat Craven up when he was younger. (Childhood trauma is always a helpful muse.)

*A previous character*: The name ‘Krueger’ is an extension of the mortal, human monster, ‘Krug’ from The Last House on the Left (1972). The influence on Krug’s name also probably derives from the bully named Krueger, but after Krug was given cinematic life, the name became more sinister – more emblematic of evil. In the movie, Krug keeps his own son hooked on heroine as he tortures, rapes and murders two teenage girl.
*A derelict*: Craven’s inspiration for the appearance of Freddy began when he saw a homeless derelict staring at him across the street from his home in Los Angeles. The episode unnerved Craven and was lurking in his imagination when attempting to picture how Freddy would look. The appearance of Robert Englund reminded Craven enough of the derelict to cast him. The hat Englund would wear while portraying Freddy was a replica of the hat Craven saw on the derelict.
*A sweater*: There was no similar inspiration for Freddy’s stripped sweater. The dark shade of blue matched to a comparatively bright red became the colors of Freddy’s sweater only because Craven had read in _Scientific American _that they were the most difficult shades for the human eye to put together side by side.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2016)

Freddys sweater is Blue and red ? wow , all the Freddy sweaters I have seen in the stores are all green and red.interesting. interesting facts... You recall the homeless derelict peddler in Child Play.. the one who sold the Chucky doll to Andys Mother in the back alley. CREEPY! great scene.
they did a stand up job on his teeth. He was a damn good actor. i totally see where Craven is coming from! people are great inspiration because they are so repulsive. lol..all i have to do is just look around. everywhere. its horrifying.especially working in the medical field. my fav are the old fucks who have Some of the most narly mangled swollen feet with long yellow toe nails. those are most fascinating. when they get ready to take a sock off. i have to brace myself, you never know whats underneath.


Your so lucky Big Lou to have the original chucky. All the chuckys they make today are cheap garbage.. Yeah they can talk, and that is so cool but the way they so cheaply put together,,, the poorly painted features, the cheap clothes and the rotten plugs for hair on poor lil chucky. so depressing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2016)

Sketch book drawing today
 
Wet clay done yesterday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2016)

Started a page of evil tribal African Masks


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Heyyyyyy, what happened to that (crappy) "politics sucks" thread?? I had gifs prepared, dammit! Ahhhhh, well - waste not, want not!



Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2016)

ah man it's gone ? That sucks! It had SO much potential. And your posts always rock . Your wicked sense of humor tickles my fancy!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your wicked sense of humor* tickles* *my fancy*!


Do _what _now??



Spoiler


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Started a page of evil tribal African Masks
> View attachment 3854278


I've got a few bearded ones downstairs in the cabinet from angola-nigeria. Couple of those drawings look more Asian than African


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

The ones on the l and r top line fit the African look. The others look like a Japanese hanya mask. I have a fairly large one tattooed on my arm so I have a lil knowledge. Im into masks


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I've got a few *bearded ones*






Vnsmkr said:


> Couple of those drawings look more Asian than African


I thought the same. Kabuki-type stuff.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The ones on the l and r top line fit the African look. The others look like a Japanese hanya mask. I have a fairly large one tattooed on my arm so I have a lil knowledge. Im into masks


Pics!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Do _what _now??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tickle someone's fancy*

*English*
*Verb*
*tickle someone's fancy*


(idiomatic) To amuse, entertain, or appeal to someone; to stimulate someone's imagination in a favorable manner

Now, if she had said tickles my _fanny...._


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 15, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Now, if she had said tickles my _fanny...._


Mighty Nice Weather We Having


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 15, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> *tickle someone's fancy*
> 
> *English*
> *Verb*
> ...


Of _course_ I'm aware of the phrase "tickle my fancy", sigh....


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 15, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Started a page of evil tribal African Masks
> View attachment 3854278


Love them! It's like Yoruba meets Onimen, which is, in my opinion, a fantastic peanut-butter-and-chocolate type combo!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for clearing that up for me Vnsmoker. that makes a lot of sence now . If it's not too much trouble we would love to see all of your Masks! I was drawing my sketches from a page in google which I typed "evil African tribal Masks " it displayed a wonderful variety of Masks and I just picked ones to draw that got me excited.

I agree with you Ace, it makes for a delicious combination .

I love my new beheaded classical paintings book. I have decided on this photo as the beginning basis for a new large drawing. Mostly because of a strong desire to draw the drips of blood from the head to the saucer .that women looks so bored holding the saucer. And the arm looks bored as well, like it's no biggie, plop, next......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Pics!


Im back!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry for the shit pics, crappy camera


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2016)

Those are wicked cooool! They emit powerful spiritual vibes. Thanks for showing them .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are wicked cooool! They emit powerful spiritual vibes. Thanks for showing them .


Thanks, you can wear them if you so please. My kids used to be afraid of them, but not anymore. I really dig the wood/bone carvings they do in that part of the world so I have a lot more of that than I do masks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2016)

Lol the attempted African mask I made yesterday. i got to try another cuz this one looks more like 


That tool is so fuckin rad. Can be used for dabbing and extreme funckadelic sculpting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2016)

Indents on new drawing
Finally happy with the design now I'm starting to shade
 
Artists I like to think about are Picasso and Monets cut outs
We had this one hanging in my house when I was 16 yrs old. I loved it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry that is a Matisse cut out.

I am feeling very disconnected from this New drawing.There are parts of it I really like but so much I don't and it's getting to be noooo fun. It has gone through so many metamorphosis. Maybe I just need step away for a while. Lots of energy put into it in a short amount of time and just when I think I find new solutions I realize it's not what I'm after.. it's been so hard to nail down what I want to express. So do I say fuck it . Burn it. and start fresh or keep trucking??!! The mask page I'm happy with .


----------



## robot.logik (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it looks cool so far, but I also understand what youre going through. Ive had this happen about 5 or 6 times since I started drawing high. Its like your mind tells you this is wrong and you need to edit it. In my own work, I find I do this often, but move on to another part of a drawing, and forget about the last part, it takes about an hour of editing until I can feel comfortable. I like the masks too, very cool!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 19, 2016)

I Say Keep On Trucking Doc. Looks Like You Channeled Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 20, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> I Say Keep On Trucking Doc. Looks Like You Channeled Jimi Hendrix
> 
> View attachment 3857479


I second this motion. If you have to burn it, just burn a corner so that your frustration will have physical representation in the work, but it is a beautiful piece and it would be a shame to see the whole thing reduced to ash. You might look at it in a month or two and see something lurking in the unfilled spaces that ties it all together.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 20, 2016)

On a separate note, I just watched the greatest documentary on Netflix called Beltracchi: The Art of Forgery, and I am now recommending it to everyone who has even a passing interest in art, I found it absolutely fascinating. It's about a German art forger, but the thing that really struck me was that he didn't copy famous paintings and pretend they were legit, he would paint brand new painting in a perfect match of their style and claim they were newly discovered pieces, and not only did they pass as legitimate for a very very long time, they were sometimes regarded as the best work by those artists to have surfaced.

This his forged painting in the style of Campendonk, it sold for over 3 million Euros which, when it was thought to be genuine, made it the most expensive Campendonk sold to date.


This is a forgery in the style of Max Ernst that sold for over $7 million


And this is another in the style of Max Ernst, I don't think it was sold but you get to see him paint it during the documentary which is AWESOME.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2016)

I liked where you were going with the openness of the original sketch.

Space is a magic place.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2016)

robot.logik said:


> I think it looks cool so far, but I also understand what youre going through. Ive had this happen about 5 or 6 times since I started drawing high. Its like your mind tells you this is wrong and you need to edit it. In my own work, I find I do this often, but move on to another part of a drawing, and forget about the last part, it takes about an hour of editing until I can feel comfortable. I like the masks too, very cool!


This happens to me quite often and it's a very difficult part of my creative cycle that I deal with. I go through waves of great free expression filled with a tremendous amount of joy and discovery and then I dip into lows of confusion and destructive expression where I can't move forward . 
Thank you for sharing your experience and giving me advice and support. Your lucky you can work so fluently through your work . I am still trying to figure out what to do every step of the way.Its like I get too intuitive sometimes and the proper energy and insight just is not available.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> I Say Keep On Trucking Doc. Looks Like You Channeled Jimi Hendrix
> 
> View attachment 3857479





Ace Yonder said:


> I second this motion. If you have to burn it, just burn a corner so that your frustration will have physical representation in the work, but it is a beautiful piece and it would be a shame to see the whole thing reduced to ash. You might look at it in a month or two and see something lurking in the unfilled spaces that ties it all together.


Thank you for the input. You have very valid points . I know if I put it away it will never get. Worked on again like this one

Did this one back in 2004 and it just lives in my portfolio bag. Now I look it like why did I do the kidneys so fuckin huge and have less then zero interest in it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2016)

Finally moving forward with more success achieving my Freddy Nightmares a bit more coherently.


----------



## robot.logik (Dec 21, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the input. You have very valid points . I know if I put it away it will never get. Worked on again like this one
> View attachment 3858843
> Did this one back in 2004 and it just lives in my portfolio bag. Now I look it like why did I do the kidneys so fuckin huge and have less then zero interest in it.


This is completely blowing my mind. And your Freddy drawing is great. There is a freedom and confidence I see in your work that I have been lacking for a long time, I suppose this builds slowly over time. 

I'm not sure if this has been discussed in the thread previously, but do you find the strain you vape/smoke to have an effect on thinking and/or creativity and focus? 
I have not tried many different strains, but I am curious to see what you guys think. I know set and setting, method of ingestion, blood sugar level, etc. also play a huge role, but let me know your thoughts on this.

Also, when/why did you start putting the dates like this on your work? I used to do this when I was finishing a drawing in one day, just to document what the result of that smoke session was. I continued doing this even if a drawing took several days/sessions, but lately I have given up signing/dating my work. I haven't seen this on too many other people's work, just wondering.

Also curious about the pencils you use and your smudge prevention techniques. I have ruined drawings from graphite smudges. I mostly use watercolor paper and the slightest bit of sweat from my hands will permanently soak the graphite into the paper.

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks Robot.Logic! 

Sometimes i do notice some strains kick up the creative juices a notch but i honestly don't pay much attention to which strains do what to me during art work. I used to pay more attention to how different strains effect me differently and i used to document smoke reports and what not,, I have tried a hundred different strains and its been fun. You should dabble and try them all and see what works best for you. At this point with all the inbreeding and shit its just a bit much to keep track anymore for me. i just look for the most potent hybrids and indicas. Sativas are ok once and while but i much prefer heavy headed stoney stoned feeling. The Chem dawg CO2 oil i just finished was fantastic. I got this new flower i smoked today that is wonderful as well.. That one I cant even remember the name, a local strain , i picked out for its bag appeal , real nice hard chunky buds and intoxicating smell and it was a hybrid and came recommended. 

If you can please take a photo of your buds I would like to see what you are smoking . 

I have been putting dates on my work for as long as i can remember and glad i do so that i can see my progress through the years and reflect on where and what i was into at the time. 

I use mostly 2B, 2H, 3H, brands Prismacolor, Staedtler, Tombow and .03, .05. .07 Pentel Graphgear 800's.

Can you please tell me again what that pencil sharpener thing and pencil you were working with are.. ? 


For smudge i just place a folded piece of paper under my drawing hand as I move across drawn areas to reduce the smudging of my hand. That works pretty well. It still smudges a little but i dont mind a minor smudge effect, and sometimes it can be a wonderful thing, because i like a heavy graphite look it helps with that. If i dont want the smudge i have my erasers. Stadtler and Tombo Mono zero 2.5 x 5 small head pen like eraser, great for in between tight lines.
Try not to touch the paper with your hands due to oils. 

right now I only use Bristol paper. Totally stoked i just got a new Bristol 9 x 12 in sketch book. THis vellum bristol is really nice.

Thanks for stopping by its always a pleasure chatting with you!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2016)

That internal organ sketch is perfect! 

A masterpiece!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2016)

oh god your kidding me! LOL! that thing was so painful to do.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3854548


Girl: _"When I asked for HEAD this is NOT what I had in mind, SIGH......"_


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I go through waves of great free expression filled with a tremendous amount of joy and discovery and then I dip into lows of confusion and destructive expression where I can't move forward .


My last marriage?!


----------



## robot.logik (Dec 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Robot.Logic!
> 
> Sometimes i do notice some strains kick up the creative juices a notch but i honestly don't pay much attention to which strains do what to me during art work. I used to pay more attention to how different strains effect me differently and i used to document smoke reports and what not,, I have tried a hundred different strains and its been fun. You should dabble and try them all and see what works best for you. At this point with all the inbreeding and shit its just a bit much to keep track anymore for me. i just look for the most potent hybrids and indicas. Sativas are ok once and while but i much prefer heavy headed stoney stoned feeling. The Chem dawg CO2 oil i just finished was fantastic. I got this new flower i smoked today that is wonderful as well.. That one I cant even remember the name, a local strain , i picked out for its bag appeal , real nice hard chunky buds and intoxicating smell and it was a hybrid and came recommended.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

I will definitely try more strains. I have only bought from my guy twice, as he only sells zips and this lasts me quite a while. Here are the two strains I have right now. 
He said this one called called Berry White:





It's quite sticky and resinous and the nugs feel heavier and dense, there were some huge ones in the packet I got, but it smells a bit different than regular weed, it smells more like mango and cardamom and smells like reese's peanut butter cups when burned. Its weird, but maybe its just me.

This one he called Deadhead OG, smells AMAZING! Its much drier than the last, but that is probably the result of curing. This stuff is very strong, its supposed to be a sativa dominant hybrid, makes me a bit anxious if I take a bong rip of this straight. I like using this in my dry herb vape or smoked with a bit of AVB. 






Never tried concentrates, although my guy does offer them, he is a CO2 oil guy himself, and a gram of oil/crumble/shatter/wax is cheaper than the zip of flower, so I might need to try this. 

I will have to look up that eraser, I often have problems with erasing very tiny areas, so I have been using this:







Have you ever used something called a tortillion or blending stump? When I was first learning to draw with pencil, I discovered these, and I think you might like them, check them out. Its basically a tightly rolled up piece of paper that helps you blend different pencil grades together. You can clean them by using sandpaper.

And the pencil and sharpener I was using on the live stream was this:






I think the pencil part is just called a lead holder. The sharpener is kind of like a circular grinder, it can get the lead pretty sharp, but I am so heavy handed, I have to keep sharpening. Doesn't help that the paper I use is so heavy as well, it feels like drawing with mush sometimes, but that paper takes ink really well, so I love it. I love Bristol for pencil as well, it can take a lot of abuse, but it curls when I use india ink


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Girl: _"When I asked for HEAD this is NOT what I had in mind, SIGH......"_


Very funny Screwy Louie! You have quite an imagination . I am loving that book. Most of the book had women decapating men's heads and the suttle expressions on their faces are priceless. It's quite easy to imagine what they just might be thinking about the man they just decapated and why they got decapitated . I'm studying the book everyday so that one day I will be able to draw a great decapatation scene .


Big_Lou said:


> My last marriage?!


Awe sorry to hear things didn't work out . But it sounds like you found a much more suitable partner now who makes you happy! I hope you have a wonderful holiday and you get all the toys and monsters you have been wanting!! Be sure to stop by and let me see all the great gifts you get!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2016)

robot.logik said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I will definitely try more strains. I have only bought from my guy twice, as he only sells zips and this lasts me quite a while. Here are the two strains I have right now.
> He said this one called called Berry White:
> ...


Very nice lookin buds Robot.Logic!i like the dense look of the Berry White. This is a picture of the nugs I'm smoking right now.

 
 
At the recreational store they put theses labels on . If you do start up on concentrated be aware that your tolerance will go up very fast and you will plateau eventually. I was just vaping CO2 oils for about 4 months but am going back to flower now and actually liking it better again. When I was getting to the bottom of my co2 cartridge I was getting terrible headaches. I think the oil goes bad after a while. 

 
The thing about the co2 pen it's just so bloody convenient!! No lighter. No prep. Just grab the pen and suck and your high. Take it every where anywhere . So nice, portable, concealable and Vape don't smell like weed. Shit man you could take it to work and do it in the bathroom. 

I still need to get a dabbing rig and get into shatter. I had a Volcano Vaporizor for years but got sick of grinding and sucking out of that balloon . Plus you use a shit load of weed up to fill the chamber and since I am not growing anymore it's not worth it. 

I am not sure I have used those blending devices you mention but I'm heading to the art store now to check them out and see about that pencil and pencil sharpener you have. That looks pretty slick. Thanks for posting all the pictures and the helpful advice!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Awe sorry to hear things didn't work out .


Don't be, *I'M *definitely not!  

Decapitation scenes, eh? Hmmm, maybe you'd better call in this guy for some aide....



Regarding "great gifts", she walked in a few hours ago, said "Merry Christmas, Babe", and presented me with a PS3 and all of THIS cool stuff:





Me, upon receiving said boxes/packages/gifts:



Merry Christmas, dear Dr. Trichome ~ I hope you receive copious amounts of EVERYthing you want/need! 


Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2016)

New work:
Snapping Pussy
 
And
Bong Ripped


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New work:
> Snapping Pussy
> View attachment 3860054


9505511265736357076182



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And
> Bong Ripped
> View attachment 3860055


*LOVE*!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 24, 2016)

I Love Snappin Pussy Merry Ho Ho Sis


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2016)

The Dawg said:


> I Love Snappin Pussy Merry Ho Ho Sis


Thank you so much. I'm jus chilling out in homelessville Eugene Oregon where the pot shops are overflowing and so are the brewery s for the filthy rich college kids to choose from. It's sunny but a freezing 35 degrees. I wish you a very Merry Christmas and a happy High New year!!


----------



## robot.logik (Dec 26, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Very nice lookin buds Robot.Logic!i like the dense look of the Berry White. This is a picture of the nugs I'm smoking right now.
> 
> View attachment 3859855
> View attachment 3859856
> ...


Thanks!!!

Those nugs look fucking amazing!  And the pen is cool as hell, I asked my guy about it, but he doesn't have them.  I vape nicotine so it would be awesome to have something like that. The dry herb vape I use is called the flowermate, its OK, but I feel like I have to vape a ton to get to where I want to be, its a very clear headed high, but not too bad. Definitely prefer just taking a bong rip if I'm going to be drawing though. 

And thank you for recommending that eraser and those pencils. I got the Tombow and some graphgear pencils, and they are really great. I didn't know they made .3 mechanical pencils, its just what I needed. And the tombow eraser as well, no idea that existed. Its really saving me a lot of time editing. I feel like we can see very small details better when stoned.Thanks!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2016)

I am glad the recommendation worked out for you. I love my .5 pencil the most . When I purchased mine new they came with HB lead , which i am not a big fan of. After I used it all up I bought replacement 2B lead which really makes me love that pencil more. I think when I switch out the HB in the .3, .7,.9 I might like them better as well. The Tombow 2.5 eraser is amazing. I can't draw with out it anymore. I also just found/purchased a staedler eraser pen which is cool except the design is stupid. They made both ends white! So I pick it up sometimes and start to erase with the hard white plastic wrong end!! I guess I should color it or something.
I busted out my micron markers and was playing with them but I'm not really enjoying working with them and this drawing is going to be a bitch to finish. If I finish it at all. This other pencil sketch I did I do like so might do a larger drawing similar.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2016)

Omg I'm having a BLAst drawing this!! Anyone got any smoke ring selfies to show off??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2016)

I am floating in my tin can


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am floating in my tin canView attachment 3864630View attachment 3864631


Just signed in a few minutes ago after not being around for a minute (occupado with holiday stuff/fam) and this 'alert' pops up - _so nice_!

That face, lol!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2016)

sCREwy!! I have missed u!! I am so glad your back. I was starting to get worried!! I hope you had a totally amazing holiday!!! And happy new year!!! I am really going to step up my game next year and it's going to so killer. So excited!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sCREwy!! I have missed u!! I am so glad your back. I was starting to get worried!! I hope you had a totally amazing holiday!!! And happy new year!!! I am really going to step up my game next year and it's going to so killer. So excited!!


Was I away THAT long ?  

I had a grand time, everyone here did. What about you and yours? New Year's Eve means booze and oyster stew -- I did it in *style*.....



The 'merriment' is still going on....more things to tend to, fam coming in from various places, etc.


Spoiler



Combine these three images and you'll have a good idea of the scene here:


----------



## robot.logik (Dec 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am floating in my tin canView attachment 3864630View attachment 3864631


Very nice work, amazed by the shading here, and that character is great, wish I could blow smoke rings like it. Have you ever seen Mighty Mouse, the New Adventures? Its an old Ralph Bakshi show from the late 80s, but I think John K. worked on it, the character animation is bizarre like on Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

New nose drug stuff . I heard coke is making a come back.how did you know about my Mighty Mouse? So I m going to be working on some monsters and drugs and it's also the year of the dong.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

Now your sopposed to say... give it to me baby!! Lol


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New nose drug stuff . I heard coke is making a come back.how did you know about my Mighty Mouse? So I m going to be working on some monsters and drugs and it's also the year of the dong.
> View attachment 3866644 View attachment 3866645 View attachment 3866653 View attachment 3866654


Nice, I love the hairy texture on the right, and that cross hatching is looking good with the shading.
And good thing its the year of the dong, I'm one of those weirdos who's straight?, but thinks penises are beautiful. Looking forward to a lot of dong art this year 

And mighty mouse is one of my earliest memories. There's only a few things i remember from the late 80s that were on tv. I was really into nickelodeon as a kid, so i grew up watching ren and stimpy, rockos modern life, are you afraid of the dark, you cant do that on television, kept watching that kind of stuff until invader zim ended. And also stuff like Batman the animated series, I still watch that sometimes, amazing show. I remember most of the 90s.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks! yeah i love adding hair to things.. it makes for such great texture and contrast..I have been thinking alot about the tempo of drawing..mixing it up , paying attention.. slow lines , controlled lines, fast lines sloppy lines, tight lines and most recently WHITE LINES! lol
penises are beautiful arent they?lol, your adorable.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> penises are beautiful arent they?lol,.


hell yeah...couldn't have said I better myself...and thx for the sig


----------



## Ace Yonder (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

hysterical aCE !


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 7, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3866645


Are you gonna _*glaze*_ that dildo before using it, though?? I bet the raw/dried clay would be too s-c-r-a-t-c-h-y!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2017)

I spent an afternoon or something browsing this thread a few days ago. I gave you a few likes but quit after I started feeling creepy lol. On the real though, lots of cool original stuff in here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2017)

Very funny Big Lou very funny. Yeah it will get glazed but no the way your thinking. Ha ha Ha! What a joker!!I never thought of it as a dildo . Until now Lol,. I actually was inspired a bit to make it after looking at the funny cartoon of the moving gif nose you posted .i did make a group large cocks that could be used as coat hooks a long time ago .but got lost in a move. They were real nice. Some of even had piercings through the heads like Prince Alberts and Amplangs! 
Hey there Neosapien! Thanks for swinging by haha I would never had known you did cuz I have my likes alert turned off. Lol take care ya'll. And Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2017)

New HOT pORn Drawing . 
Fresh off the twat. 
Introducing...
.(drum roll please)...
Wetty Betty Beaver!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Great Amber!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you SO muchVnsmoker!! That was such a difficult design to come up with. It went through so many changes. I'm not exaggerating at all when I admit it took me 8 hours of changes. Today I didn't struggle at all with this design and kicked this one out in minutes! Wicked creative firing. Somedays it comes so easy other days it's such a struggle , but I love a good struggle. It's good exercise for the mind.
 Maybe I should take 8 hours to finish this . Reverse the struggle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2017)

Drawing is such a mind fuck. 
I have no idea what I'm doing . Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 9, 2017)

'Nose diver/wart face' has himself a _glorious_ nutsack!

Also, 'Wetty Betty' appears to either be dropping a *shit*, or experiencing a VERY heavy flow! She looks like Carol Channing, too!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2017)

You have an amazing eye for detail ScrewieLouie! That thing that appears to have dropped out of her snatch is what your heart desires. Some might like think it's a fart cloud. Others a stinking wet pile of glorious shit. Or perhaps it's blood or cum . I have analyzed all possibilities and for me it's a uterus.carol Channing was my great grand mommy and the most wittiest women I ever met in my life, even at 110.

Ah and the nutsack. God I love drawing nutsacks!! They are so wrinkly and stinky and soft And bouncy and like a meaty meatball complete with vericose veins and pores of oozing puss. It was torture having to remove the other testicle that I had originally drawn but i just had to . Do you see the elephant dick that his foot is squishing? I was so delighted with myself when I discovered I had created that with no forethought at all . Those are the types of magical moments I live for as an artist!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 9, 2017)

I added the other nut back after further inspection and Engleburg Humperdick is complete!! He is a spiritual guru who blows super natural smoke rings to lure and hypnotized other tribe men and women to perform unspeakable grotesque acts of perversion.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2017)

SATAN!!! 
Digging deep into dark depths of hell with this drawing in progress EVIL!!!fuckin EVIL!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have an amazing eye for detail ScrewieLouie! That thing that appears to have dropped out of her snatch is what your heart desires. Some might like think it's a fart cloud. Others a stinking wet pile of glorious shit. Or perhaps it's blood or cum . I have analyzed all possibilities and for me it's a uterus.


I like to think of it as a mildly fetid garlic bulb queef.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They are so wrinkly and stinky and soft And bouncy and like a meaty meatball complete with vericose veins and pores of oozing puss


I'll be right over....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I added the other nut back after further inspection and Engleburg Humperdick is complete!! He is a spiritual guru who blows super natural smoke rings to lure and hypnotized other tribe men and women to perform unspeakable grotesque acts of perversion.
> View attachment 3872379


Ah, much better. Voluptuous! Also helps accentuate his flower stamen-like dong!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you cupcake! Rollitup up has such a great image resolution . I like to look at my drawings posted here because of the clarity. I think I'm done with this one .
 

HAIL SATAN


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 12, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you cupcake! Rollitup up has such a great image resolution . I like to look at my drawings posted here because of the clarity. I think I'm done with this one .
> View attachment 3874659
> 
> HAIL SATAN


Oooooh, SATAN-Y! 



A classic Harold tune to accompany your recent work:


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 13, 2017)

Finally finished the cocaine theme you gave me DAT .....thanks for the odd ball subject I was challenged doing it....it's been a super long time since I've done any art ,so thanks for sharing yours it inspired me and pushed me to get my pencils out .....it was fun and relaxing but I'm rusty ..lol ......love your work ....peace -----INDA


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you cupcake! Rollitup up has such a great image resolution . I like to look at my drawings posted here because of the clarity. I think I'm done with this one .
> View attachment 3874659
> 
> HAIL SATAN


I LOVE this one so much, glad you did it!! I was looking at this earlier and hoping to see a better pic. I was trying to make out if there were letters in the flames at the top, it looks like it says something if I look at it at a distance 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You have an amazing eye for detail ScrewieLouie! That thing that appears to have dropped out of her snatch is what your heart desires. Some might like think it's a fart cloud. Others a stinking wet pile of glorious shit. Or perhaps it's blood or cum . I have analyzed all possibilities and for me it's a uterus.carol Channing was my great grand mommy and the most wittiest women I ever met in my life, even at 110.
> 
> Ah and the nutsack. God I love drawing nutsacks!! They are so wrinkly and stinky and soft And bouncy and like a meaty meatball complete with vericose veins and pores of oozing puss. It was torture having to remove the other testicle that I had originally drawn but i just had to . Do you see the elephant dick that his foot is squishing? I was so delighted with myself when I discovered I had created that with no forethought at all . Those are the types of magical moments I live for as an artist!!


Your comments about nutsacks here had me dying laughing, I didn't get to draw many, but it is fun as hell, I am a foreskin lover myself, the more the better, yummy 
And YES!! This is it exactly, when you erase and see something on the page and just go with it, feels so good when you're drawing high!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3875200
> Finally finished the cocaine theme you gave me DAT .....thanks for the odd ball subject I was challenged doing it....it's been a super long time since I've done any art ,so thanks for sharing yours it inspired me and pushed me to get my pencils out .....it was fun and relaxing but I'm rusty ..lol ......love your work ....peace -----INDA


Hell yeah brotha! You've got style and talent to express yourself so freely. Don't keep that shit locked up. Keep freeing your mind and soul. it's a healthy way to live! Your always welcome to throw up your pieces in the cave! I love it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> I LOVE this one so much, glad you did it!! I was looking at this earlier and hoping to see a better pic. I was trying to make out if there were letters in the flames at the top, it looks like it says something if I look at it at a distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you RL! It's funny you mention about the letters because I wanted to put 666 in the drawing somewhere but didn't know where. The flames would have been Perfect!! 
So your a foreskin lover eh? Lol. Hee hee me too! Omg we have SO much in common!! 
Foreskin Power Foreskin Power!! The more the better ! Yummy!! Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> never thought of it as a dildo .






Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg we have SO much in common!!
> Foreskin Power Foreskin Power!! The more the better ! Yummy!! Lol


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you RL! It's funny you mention about the letters because I wanted to put 666 in the drawing somewhere but didn't know where. The flames would have been Perfect!!
> So your a foreskin lover eh? Lol. Hee hee me too! Omg we have SO much in common!!
> Foreskin Power Foreskin Power!! The more the better ! Yummy!! Lol


Have you done it before? Hidden messages in your shading? I would like to try this myself at some point just for fun.
And YES! I cannot express in words my love for foreskin!  I would like to draw cocks with lots of it, like almost completely covering the head


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes ,I hide messages and blend images together to hide things. When I was a little girl I was fascinated with the Highlights magazines with the pictures that had hidden images in them and you had to try and find the hidden images. They were in the waiting room at the dentists office so they had quite an impact on me. I liked going to the dentist so I could dig my teeth into all the back months I missed inbetween visits.

I made this evil mask today and followed it with a very deep hour long breathing meditation in which I felt myself as an evil Asian spirit. It was INTENSe!!


This is the evil mask I visualized myself being.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes ,I hide messages and blend images together to hide things. When I was a little girl I was fascinated with the Highlights magazines with the pictures that had hidden images in them and you had to try and find the hidden images. They were in the waiting room at the dentists office so they had quite an impact on me. I liked going to the dentist so I could dig my teeth into all the back months I missed inbetween visits.
> 
> I made this evil mask today and followed it with a very deep hour long breathing meditation in which I felt myself as an evil Asian spirit. It was INTENSe!!
> View attachment 3876470
> ...


Same here, I loved those Highlights mags as a kid, but it was at the library for me  I will have to look through your thread for better pics of your work, thank you!

Holy shit, I hoped you would post a pic of the mask here, IG sucks for details. It is truly remarkable. The feeling of the clay must be a beautiful thing, I can only imagine, and it turned out beautiful so far, I am excited to see it finished, this will look really bad ass painted!!

And your mask is awesome  LOL you're a skinny fucker like me, and my god your eyes are intense!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you Robot. Working with clay and turning a 2d image into a 3D reality is really where it's at. I highly recommend you try it sometime. It's been about 6 months since I started working with clay and feel I'm finally starting to get a bit better understanding of the medium . I worked looking at this demon Asian Buddhist mask picture while making it in clay.
After I made it I did an hour long meditation session focusing on breath work and fully absorbing the breath deeply into the landscape of my body. at the end of the session My hands were pulsating and felt electric and tingled like mad vibratrating electric not sure why so intense . It was amazing and felt real good. I tried to turn my arms into wings but not that advanced yet..


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you Robot. Working with clay and turning a 2d image into a 3D reality is really where it's at. I highly recommend you try it sometime. It's been about 6 months since I started working with clay and feel I'm finally starting to get a bit better understanding of the medium . I worked looking at this demon Asian Buddhist mask picture while making it in clay.
> After I made it I did an hour long meditation session focusing on breath work and fully absorbing the breath deeply into the landscape of my body. at the end of the session My hands were pulsating and felt electric and tingled like mad vibratrating electric not sure why so intense . It was amazing and felt real good. I tried to turn my arms into wings but not that advanced yet.. View attachment 3877613
> View attachment 3877614
> View attachment 3877615
> View attachment 3877617


Very nice, I love this one, really interesting turning a picture into a 3d version, so bad ass, I will have to try sometime, thanks!
I'm not familiar with breathing exercises or meditation whatsoever. I might look into it, but it seems like a lot of focus and hard work, I'm not entirely sure I'm ready for.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 18, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3876471


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2017)

lol, lou you CRAZY fucker.



robot.logik said:


> Very nice, I love this one, really interesting turning a picture into a 3d version, so bad ass, I will have to try sometime, thanks!
> I'm not familiar with breathing exercises or meditation whatsoever. I might look into it, but it seems like a lot of focus and hard work, I'm not entirely sure I'm ready for.


All ya have to do is buy this DVD and he will walk you through everything. 
, you got to at least give it a try, because the benefits could be life changing with such positive benefits.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 18, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My hands were pulsating and felt electric and tingled like mad vibratrating electric not sure why so intense . It was amazing and felt real good.


Hmmmmmmmmmm.......




Are we still talking about Transcendental Meditation, or?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2017)

. lol, nice artificial pubes. jeez how repulsive. 

my husband worked at a sex toy distribution warehouse once and brought home some neat stuff. He brought home a 4 foot tall blue rubber sticky jelly penis with feet one day. lol. i was like how the fuck did you manage to steal that thing? i guess he wrapped it up in a garbage bag and while taking out the trash, like it was trash. you know that trick right? lol... later that night went back to get it out.haha. it looked kinda like this but not as nice. We had that thing for years, hauling it around everywhere we moved. Tried to keep it clean but it was like a dust magnet, got rid of it after the allure wore off maybe had it like 10 years.lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 18, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . lol, nice artificial pubes. jeez how repulsive.
> 
> my husband worked at a sex toy distribution warehouse once and brought home some neat stuff. He brought home a 4 foot tall blue rubber sticky jelly penis with feet one day. lol. i was like how the fuck did you manage to steal that thing? i guess he wrapped it up in a garbage bag and while taking out the trash, like it was trash. you know that trick right? lol... later that night went back to get it out.haha. it looked kinda like this but not as nice. We had that thing for years, hauling it around everywhere we moved. Tried to keep it clean but it was like a dust magnet, got rid of it after the allure wore off maybe had it like 10 years.lol


LOL @ giant dildo story. You should have slapped it (snicker) on Ebay, that place is overflowing with freaks!

Yeah, that 'pubic hair', lol. Looks like they snipped a few strands from a GoodWill wig.

Also: That chick looks like a young Annie Lennox!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2017)

hahaha, yeah right. Seriously the material they used to make the one i had was like sticky. I have to laugh at how funny i must have looked trying to clean that monster dildo. Nice hand job.nuk nuk nuk.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2017)

New sketch for a sculpture idea.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 18, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, lou you CRAZY fucker.
> 
> 
> All ya have to do is buy this DVD and he will walk you through everything.
> , you got to at least give it a try, because the benefits could be life changing with such positive benefits.


OK, I will check it out. Thank you! Anything suggestions that might help are greatly appreciated.
Cannabis has already helped me so much. Especially with social anxiety, depression, and alcoholism. I was in a tough spot before I decided to try, have made so many mistakes, trying to learn as much as I can. 

And a dick that huge would make a pretty sweet art piece, especially love the feet idea.
I'm sure you remember that weird cock sculpture in A Clockwork Orange 




Big_Lou said:


> LOL @ giant dildo story. You should have slapped it (snicker) on Ebay, that place is overflowing with freaks!
> 
> Yeah, that 'pubic hair', lol. Looks like they snipped a few strands from a GoodWill wig.
> 
> Also: That chick looks like a young Annie Lennox!


Big Lou, maybe its fucked up that I know this, but the girl in that pic is Dana Dearmond, I am a fan. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New sketch for a sculpture idea.
> View attachment 3879439


Looks great Dr. Amber Trichome, especially love those spirals, and sharp teeth!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks robotlogic! I am working on a sculpture of that Aztec drawing and it's been rather challenging due mostly to the architectural design . Here is a picture of the structure I made today. I hope to learn more about the history behind this sculpture and the wonderful Aztec culture. And then finish up this piece with some spirited faces.

I made this face yesterday. I think it's a character in Bruce Lee's movie Way of the Dragon.


I am also working on a sketch of Pezuzu

And made his claw with a secret hiding chamber and little vessel above it with a lid .

Let me know what you think of the meditation DVD .have a nice weekend!


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks robotlogic! I am working on a sculpture of that Aztec drawing and it's been rather challenging due mostly to the architectural design . Here is a picture of the structure I made today. I hope to learn more about the history behind this sculpture and the wonderful Aztec culture. And then finish up this piece with some spirited faces.
> View attachment 3881677
> I made this face yesterday. I think it's a character in Bruce Lee's movie Way of the Dragon.
> 
> ...


Damn this is a lot of work, everything looks good so far, I like what you've done with pazuzu's cock and the design in the wings is looking RAD AS FUCK. Can't wait to see the faces come together on the AZTEC piece, it looks complicated, there are several layers to it, i LOVE that design. What is the hidden compartment for in the claw foot?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll show you the hidden compartment later. I picked up a beautiful sheet of acid with the mad hatter on it, this weekend at the 5th street market in Eugene. Happy Trails everyone!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2017)

new clay work
AZtec
reflection of 
Birth, middle Age and death
..............................
TRIPtic. panel


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2017)

I started another drawing ...no real theme just doodling ....


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 23, 2017)

A Little Music For Your Listening Pleasure


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> new clay work
> AZtec
> reflection of
> Birth, middle Age and death
> ...


This is truly impressive, are you planning on firing and painting these?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I started another drawing ...no real theme just doodling ....


That's awesome!!Can I see it?


robot.logik said:


> This is truly impressive, are you planning on firing and painting these?


Thank you Robot Logic. Thanks for asking!
Yes, they will be bisque fired first. Then I will paint them. Then the final high fire . So they won't be compIetely done for a while. I have the colors in mind already, so I'm hoping that the final colors in a simply application... not really any micro serious detailed painting... will be work splendidly because I don't have the least bit of technical skill painting clay at a cone 10 level.. I read that the Aztec mask is red for the middle birth face, yellow for the middle middle aged face and white for the outside death Face . And we have that pretty royal blue color for the Asian demon mask! I must admit I'm pretty stoked with how they turned out. I'm really digging doing these old ancient tribal subjects a lot. I like to read about the history and get spiritual connected to them through trying to replicated what they did back then. I think it's important to remember our ancestors and how they lived so in touch with the earth and simplicity of daily life before the advent of dehumanizing technology.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 24, 2017)

Subbed!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2017)

New drawings. 
Pazuzu. A demonic demon. 
 
An Aztec Eagle Warrior body with a Ceremonial Mayan mask face


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 27, 2017)

Barbed penis, ouch! Looking good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you 2strokes for POINTingthat out. I guess I'm metamorphosising from soft plump penis lips to razor pointy heads. I broke the top little lid on the claw vessel today so made another lid I like better anyways. And here is a picture of the hidden compartment.





They didn't have anymore blackberry Kush so I got some brutally stinky eye burning smelling Purple Hindu Kush he said would put me to sleep 45 minutes after a hit. Big Fat dense impressive looking buds and all those gorgeous orange hairs!How could I resist?


Y'all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you 2strokes for POINTingthat out. I guess I'm metamorphosising from soft plump penis lips to razor pointy heads. I broke the top little lid on the claw vessel today so made another lid I like better anyways. And here is a picture of the hidden compartment.
> View attachment 3886542
> 
> View attachment 3886543
> ...


DAT, that foot is crazy, the kind of claws that could rip something to pieces, even the rest of it looks sharp and dangerous. Hidden compartment is fucking dope. Good work. 
That bud looks nice and frosty, good find, enjoy the body high (it feels like a nice warm shower to me  ) . I need to try some of these indica strains, everything I tried was hybrid.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks bot. 
made Pazuzu today
 
Side view. Hee hee


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 29, 2017)

Coooool! LOVE the hooked wings and kaiju feet! 

He seems *big* (snicker), as well....how long/tall is he? He's related to Hordak, eh?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Biggie! I appreciate the correlations and insight . I was not familiar with that Hordack monster . He is cool I see a definite relationship to Pazuzu the demon of drought and storms.
The Pazuzu sculpture I made I had to really let myself relax and not look at photos of the real sculpture or even my sketch of him because I didn't Want the heavy burden of making him as close to the original as I could and possibly getting frustrated so I just totally worked from my intuitions , imagination and memory. And it was easy . I also couldn't mediate to this piece due to the heavy demonic forces emitted in the production.
My Pazuzu is approximately 16 inches long and. 14 inches wide . I'm ready to move onto more Ancient World Art


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 31, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Biggie! I appreciate the correlations and insight . I was not familiar with that Hordack monster . He is cool I see a definite relationship to Pazuzu the demon of drought and storms.
> The Pazuzu sculpture I made I had to really let myself relax and not look at photos of the real sculpture or even my sketch of him because I didn't Want the heavy burden of making him as close to the original as I could and possibly getting frustrated so I just totally worked from my intuitions , imagination and memory. And it was easy . I also couldn't mediate to this piece due to the heavy demonic forces emitted in the production.
> My Pazuzu is approximately 16 inches long and. 14 inches wide . I'm ready to move onto more Ancient World Art
> View attachment 3888377


Very nice, really like your description of the process, using memory and imagination. Awesome lion-eagle in that pic


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Biggie! I appreciate the correlations and insight . I was not familiar with that Hordack monster . He is cool I see a definite relationship to Pazuzu the demon of drought and storms.
> The Pazuzu sculpture I made I had to really let myself relax and not look at photos of the real sculpture or even my sketch of him because I didn't Want the heavy burden of making him as close to the original as I could and possibly getting frustrated so I just totally worked from my intuitions , imagination and memory. And it was easy . I also couldn't mediate to this piece due to the heavy demonic forces emitted in the production.
> My Pazuzu is approximately 16 inches long and. 14 inches wide . I'm ready to move onto more Ancient World Art
> View attachment 3888377


Ohhhh, I see. "Heavy demonic forces", eh? 



Between the Hordak/Pazuzu connection and @robot.logik's Webstor-like character, you two are unknowingly rebuilding the 'Evil Horde'....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you! I love the lion eagle and will draw it up soon! Also had an idea to try drawing some cave art and make a watercolor cave looking background or find some special paper that had a cave likeness to it and draw cave drawings on it . I have a few sketches I'm currently working on and gonna see about sculpting the other eagle lion Ceremonial mask figure this weekend! Thanks for stopping by the cave mates!! always so very nice!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2017)

I ordered this little silicone portable fold up glow in the dark bong. It's called "roll uh bowl" .



All these parts will fit into a small
Mason jar , so easy to take anywhere! I watched a bunch of YouTube reviews and it sounded pretty good .


It is dishwasher safe .
Here is a pretty good discription of the parts.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

The Asian mask I made exploded in the kiln. It really gave me a good jolt and made me rethink a lot of things. I'm finishing up a major purge of my art ...I trashed all the clay sculptures I made that were finished and glazed. Took down all but a few of my framed drawings , deframing to put into my portfolio and cleaned up my portfolio bag. There are a couple clay sculptures at the studio still drying but I don't really give a fuck about them at this point. I don't like the fragility of clay and not interested anymore.


----------



## robot.logik (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I ordered this little silicone portable fold up glow in the dark bong. It's called "roll uh bowl" .
> View attachment 3892392
> 
> 
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Asian mask I made exploded in the kiln. It really gave me a good jolt and made me rethink a lot of things. I'm finishing up a major purge of my art ...I trashed all the clay sculptures I made that were finished and glazed. Took down all but a few of my framed drawings , deframing to put into my portfolio and cleaned up my portfolio bag. There are a couple clay sculptures at the studio still drying but I don't really give a fuck about them at this point. I don't like the fragility of clay and not interested anymore.


DAT 
Those clay pieces were so cool, very sorry to hear that.
Remember what you told me about this being a learning experience, I have felt like this too sometimes about certain drawing mediums. 
Have you thought about making smaller clay figures?
Also, pencils will never let us down  Just keep being creative and stay positive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks Robot Logic! yeah I have thought about smaller work. I started out small and just envolved to these big pieces. It was an interesting learning experience and I'm ready to move on. So true about drawing ...pencils will never let us down! Thank you for your kind words of encouragement and support.  Sometimes it's good to pause and reflect on the big picture. I'm looking at my drawings with a different perspective today and how i want my drawings to look in the future.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Robot Logic! yeah I have thought about smaller work. I started out small and just envolved to these big pieces. It was an interesting learning experience and I'm ready to move on. So true about drawing ...pencils will never let us down! Thank you for your kind words of encouragement and support.  Sometimes it's good to pause and reflect on the big picture. I'm looking at my drawings with a different perspective today and how i want my drawings to look in the future.


Yeah I love using pencil. I like to sharpen mine with a knife. Not a pencil sharpener. Makes a nice varried line. You should try it...anyway I wanted to ask...are you having problems uploading pix? I am. Still a bug in the system?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yeah I love using pencil. I like to sharpen mine with a knife. Not a pencil sharpener. Makes a nice varried line. You should try it...anyway I wanted to ask...are you having problems uploading pix? I am. Still a bug in the system?


Yush, pics and beloved memes are a NO GO for the time being. 
YouTube links are still supported, though.


----------



## robot.logik (Feb 12, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Yush, pics and beloved memes are a NO GO for the time being.
> YouTube links are still supported, though.


This sucks so much, hopefully it'll be back soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah it's weird not being able to share pictures. I'm drawing a self portrait . I'm wearing a turtleneck shirt with rows of hearts on it. I have on a pearl necklace . My head looks like a massive cacoon with cracks and big surface viens all over it. There are 2 holes in the back of my head that are blowing out fart clouds. I have a few long strands of hair falling by my ear and some shorter pieces on the top of my head. I am wearing a flowered hair band. I have a long pointy nose with hairs all over it. I have small beady eyes and rotten teeth with a massive overbite. There are flowers , hearts and stars everywhere in the background. It's Avery honest piece . It's title is " I'm an old Hag"


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 13, 2017)

So We Still Don't Have Pictures  So I Thought I Would Brighten The Day Up With A Little Pussay  Peace And Meow Baby


----------



## robot.logik (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah it's weird not being able to share pictures. I'm drawing a self portrait . I'm wearing a turtleneck shirt with rows of hearts on it. I have on a pearl necklace . My head looks like a massive cacoon with cracks and big surface viens all over it. There are 2 holes in the back of my head that are blowing out fart clouds. I have a few long strands of hair falling by my ear and some shorter pieces on the top of my head. I am wearing a flowered hair band. I have a long pointy nose with hairs all over it. I have small beady eyes and rotten teeth with a massive overbite. There are flowers , hearts and stars everywhere in the background. It's Avery honest piece . It's title is " I'm an old Hag"


DAT, what the heck? I cannot wait to see this. 


The Dawg said:


> So We Still Don't Have Pictures  So I Thought I Would Brighten The Day Up With A Little Pussay  Peace And Meow Baby


 have loved this band since I was little, you people should see the artwork on the VOODOO-U album


----------



## Ace Yonder (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It's Avery honest piece


I see what you did there!


----------



## robot.logik (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2017)

Great song!
Moving along with another larger 17"x14" drawing.and Getting back into the ganja theme . 
Picked up a fabulous book today called " the Great American Pin-Up" . It is a beautiful 377 pages with over 900 illustrations of some fun, sensual and seductive pin up women . 
The drawing I have going is a fun key hole peek at some long sexy legs with her bong. Surrounding the key hole( which is centerpiece ) are lots of marijuana leaves. 
Planning on giving her some fishnet stocking and a trippy wallpaper background.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

New day fresh look at drawing. Looks boring, how can I spice things up?
Add large penis and balls hanging from sexy legs . Long hair on legs and adding in Miss Fluntney Blent( my cocaine sniffing character from previous drawing) to be outside key hole looking in on one side of keyhole and Miss Flontey Bont and Lena the Hyenia and a couple other drooling long tongued bar flys hanging outside the keyhole like a bunch of mouthbreathing peeping tom perverts. This is making me laugh.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2017)

I always loved the Vargas girl drawings. Amazing art.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

Man this sucks not posting pictures! I got back the Aztec mask and spray painted it glow in the dark orange . The drawing is kinda like looking through the keyhole of a transgender bathroom peeping toms looking in.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey Doc Post Away the Picture Loader Is Working


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 26, 2017)

Holy fuckin HELL YES!!!!
"Old Hag" drawing


Pazuzu is finally home! Just spray painted him glow in th dark!!


The Aztec mask..spray painted it orange glow in the dark!

In progress......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2017)

last night was the first night Pazuzu spent in the bedroom. There was some slight Paranormal activity.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> last night was the first night Pazuzu spent in the bedroom. There was some slight Paranormal activity.


Naughty Naughty Did You At least Take Pic's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2017)

. I was barely awake. it was real quick and i rolled back over. i wasn't scared at all. i had a really good night sleep with him watching over me, he glowed all night long as well. I hope he never breaks, he is so adorable~!


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 28, 2017)

I've missed your stuff. 

What's with that single patch of hair/acne/crotch crickets/etc. on his/her calf, though? lol 
It hasn't spread yet, or?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2017)

Funny you should mention that Big Lou. I am focusing on the legs and made some changes . I added fishnet stockings, cuts, scratches, blood. I did not like the looks of that strange patch of hair you commented on.


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Funny you should mention that Big Lou. I am focusing on the legs and made some changes . I added fishnet stockings, cuts, scratches, blood. I did not like the looks of that strange patch of hair you commented on.
> View attachment 3897410


I had to see this. LOL It's looking great so far!


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 2, 2017)

DAT, good job on the clay pieces, they look cool! Especially hanging on the wall, I thought these would be too big. I got to see your self portrait close up just now, finally, its great. The cracks on your head are impressive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2017)

Do you like my new bong?
i bought it for my birthday.
It goes well with my skateboard.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2017)

Happy birthday Ambs.

Lang zal je leven in de gloriaaaaaa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks DST.
SUn came out on Friday and Sunday so we headed to the beach for some fun.

Parts of the coast got DEMOLISHED from the winter storms. Other parts look as gorgeous as ever.
The rainy winter brought great water pools to the Oregon Dunes and I was able to get some really nice reflections. 

Oregon Driftwood

trail got washed out here at an inlet but we managed to cross. The only way down to the beach was by rope on one of the sand cliffs.

 




This photo is trippy because the pool reflection almost matches the sky so the mound of sand above it can appear to be an arch.. and your looking through to the other side into the distance. But you would have to imagine that you are looking down a very steep mountain or cliff into the distance and possibly see some farmland below in a cold misty fog far away.
 
 
the central oregon coast is so wild and beautiful and isolated. We had the entire coastal line to our selves for miles and miles.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks DST.
> SUn came out on Friday and Sunday so we headed to the beach for some fun.
> 
> Parts of the coast got DEMOLISHED from the winter storms. Other parts look as gorgeous as ever.
> ...


Gorgeous! Too cold to swim though, eh? What about catching crabs (snicker) and other FREE seafoods? I bet there are plenty there to be had!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2017)

I wish I was there right now big lou. I would soak in the cold ocean. my hand/ elbow are in much pain. Can't draw for a while gonna go to OT for help.picked up the last sculptures I did .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2017)

Wolverton devil and a couple of noses


Again not at all happy with the colors. Not going back to that clay studio . They only fire a 10 cone with shit dark colors plus they are fuckin dumb fucks who run the place. Got a couple other local options I will pursue once I get this injury healed up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 16, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wish I was there right now big lou. I would soak in the cold ocean. my hand/ elbow are in much pain. Can't draw for a while gonna go to OT for help.picked up the last sculptures I did .





Yah, I love a good soak in the sea. I was born a natural swimmer, a 'water baby'. Only trouble is, I've been shot at/harpooned a time or three, sigh....thankfully, I feel more protected in areas like Florida.....


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi there!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2017)

That is a very interesting pussy monster! Looks like she is related to the Galaxy of Terror monster.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 17, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is a very interesting pussy monster! Looks like she is related to the Galaxy of Terror monster.
> View attachment 3907892


Galaxy of Terror!!

And she very well COULD be related....the similarities are there....


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful photos, DAT. And the mask turned out pretty cool. I like the finish on the green nose, it doesn't seem as glossy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you Robot.logik.
I just finished painting this one . Are you going to see Slayer and Lamb of God this summer ? We got out tix for an outdoor August show. their new album is really good. It's intense and vicious. I think Jeff would be proud of them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2017)

Sweet! Now post a pic of it under the blacklight!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol, 4sure Mo. forgot to show ya'll the finished paint on claw vessel.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2017)

Beautiful! Looks metallic!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2017)

thanks Mo. It it a combination of black and a metal oxide powder. 
what u been up to lately? are you still riding your bike to work?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you Robot.logik.
> I just finished painting this one . Are you going to see Slayer and Lamb of God this summer ? We got out tix for an outdoor August show. their new album is really good. It's intense and vicious. I think Jeff would be proud of them.
> View attachment 3913669


DAT your 3D work is not only cool as shit but highly sellable. I know several guys who collect masks. There's definitely a market for what you've made.


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 28, 2017)

DAT, great work on the clay pieces, that foot is really cool, I love the color on the claws! Great texture, what are you hiding in there? 
Probably won't be seeing Slayer, unfortunately. I will be honest, I kind of gave up on their new stuff after Diabolus in Musica, but I LOVE their old stuff, I'll check out the new album, thanks for recommending it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> DAT your 3D work is not only cool as shit but highly sellable. I know several guys who collect masks. There's definitely a market for what you've made.


you are too kind Dannyboy, thank you so very much for the compliments. I look forward to making some more masks in the future! I just need to get over this pesky elbow injury!! Hope your doing well. 


robot.logik said:


> DAT, great work on the clay pieces, that foot is really cool, I love the color on the claws! Great texture, what are you hiding in there?
> Probably won't be seeing Slayer, unfortunately. I will be honest, I kind of gave up on their new stuff after Diabolus in Musica, but I LOVE their old stuff, I'll check out the new album, thanks for recommending it.


Thank you so much!  the claw colors i am very happy with, but it was dumb luck really. I still have a couple baby claws to paint. I wanted to put the feathers that we saved from Pickle (our lovebird that passed away) in it but my husband likes looking at the feathers in a clear container. I might put some medicated taffy in there. Nothing beats old Slayer... south of heaven, seasons in the abyss... true classics . I let you know how the concert is. I have seen them 4 times before and all the shows are pretty sick. I am going to see Snoop Dog with Cypress Hill, methodman,and redman next month. That should be kinda fun. I hope snoopy can still come out to play and they wont lock him up for that radical video he did of killing trump the clown and I think he was talking about pimping out Malania Trump as well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2017)

Started a new drawing. 

 
Kinda similar to an older collage I did many moons ago.


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey, are you going to color that new drawing? The old one is so detailed, is that colored ink?
Here's a pic of my prismacolors, very old set and newer verithin, I think they make an erasable version as well, have you used them?

 

And that SLAYER album is great, I really like this song


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 31, 2017)

Almost forgot to share this awesome vid I saw the other day. Its old but still pretty funny


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> Hey, are you going to color that new drawing? The old one is so detailed, is that colored ink?
> Here's a pic of my prismacolors, very old set and newer verithin, I think they make an erasable version as well, have you used them?
> 
> View attachment 3916796
> ...


I sorted my prisma color pencils to color this drawing.


 
The old one, Robot, is paint . I painted tiny targets and cut them out and then glued them down.
My prisma color pencils are older as well. I want to check out the verithin ones now that you mentioned them! And the erasable ones . I also have flourecent Crayolas. It's been a while since I have looked at what is on the shelves at the art store in reguards to color pencils. You have definitely peaked my interest. Thanks Robot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> Almost forgot to share this awesome vid I saw the other day. Its old but still pretty funny


Omg they are so cool! Looking forward to seeing them perform!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2017)

That target painting/collage is a masterpiece Amber!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks Mo. I did not have any success with the new drawing with color pencils so tried straight paint and did not like that either. So I ripped up that new drawing. I think I will just go back to the way I did the older one, by painting the small target circles and cut them out then glue them down .  
Found this dope Gumby DVD in the 5 dollar bin at Walmart. It came with this very adorable Gumby!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Amber... u taking a creative break? Miss seeing your work. No prob though...I do it too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 28, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hey Amber... u taking a creative break? Miss seeing your work.


Same.


----------



## robot.logik (May 3, 2017)

DAT, what's up? Been missing you sharing art here with us.  Hope everything is cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2017)

Awe, thanks for kind thoughts! I appreciate themyeah been on a creative break and haven't started the new piece , but thinking about it often.
I have been focusing my energy more on my health . Having developed gastritis, I have unfortunately had to stop ganja in any form...as it irritates me terribly. so I've not been partaking And miss it very much. I have Been reading a lot of books and hitting the gym everyday...working out intensely determined to get to my goals. My father was diagnosed with end stage pancreatic cancer so I have been trying to come to terms with that in a healthy way. So it's been quite helpful reading up on how to cope with anxiety and using a technique called "compassion focused therapy "which involves a lot of meditation and ways to help focus on the present moment. 


I do hope you all are well. 
And hope you have an awesome summer! 

Take care


----------



## robot.logik (May 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3935695 Awe, thanks for kind thoughts! I appreciate themyeah been on a creative break and haven't started the new piece , but thinking about it often.
> I have been focusing my energy more on my health . Having developed gastritis, I have unfortunately had to stop ganja in any form...as it irritates me terribly. so I've not been partaking And miss it very much. I have Been reading a lot of books and hitting the gym everyday...working out intensely determined to get to my goals. My father was diagnosed with end stage pancreatic cancer so I have been trying to come to terms with that in a healthy way. So it's been quite helpful reading up on how to cope with anxiety and using a technique called "compassion focused therapy "which involves a lot of meditation and ways to help focus on the present moment.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, DAT, good to hear from you again, but I am sorry to hear that about your illness and your father's health. I really hope things turn around for you in a more positive direction. It's great that you've been staying healthy and reading, and I hope you achieve your goals. I know you will! 
I will miss your art and funny comments. Thank you for sharing your awesome art with us! If you get a chance to draw or sculpt again, please make sure to share it, I'm sure we're all looking forward to seeing it! Please take care of yourself, my friend. Peace out!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2017)

Thank you robotlogik. You take care as well! 
Found another amazing coastal hike last week .


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful Amber! Where is that?


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2017)

Nevermind - I found it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2017)

Yabba Dabba dab dab
In progress, Painting on paper, Landscape . The Oregon Coast.


----------



## robot.logik (Jun 11, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3959406 Yabba Dabba dab dab
> In progress, Painting on paper, Landscape . The Oregon Coast.
> View attachment 3959407 View attachment 3959408 View attachment 3959409 View attachment 3959411 View attachment 3959412


Hey  The dab rig is cool, are you using it? I heard you can get pretty stoned.
The painting looks great so far, is it acrylic? The colors remind me of these crazy pencils I used to like using when I was little, they looked like this  


The poems are interesting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2017)

those pencils are trippy! Yeah i used the dab rig once so far and it is very nice and the hits are extreamly powerful. That lil rig was only $39 and comees with a dab stick, a holding chamber for your stash and an easy top to take off and clean. It has a titanium nail so no fragile glass involved and its silicone. Check out this goofy stoner review the Eyce in his video. This is the one I have but in black and grey.
I bought a Yucan Evolove vape pen for dabbs but returned it because it made the oil taste like sucking on a car battery. I was so bloody stoned but didnt know if i was also poisioned from sucking on battery because i also almost puked. So i returned it because i never wanted to taste a repulsive hit like that again and this the Eyce silicone dab rig is so much cleaner. Those vape pens are really terrible and a huge hassle recharging and turning on and shit, i cant recommend them at all. I will be taking this little guy in my backpack, He is practaclly INDESTRUCTABLE!  The painting is mostly acryllic with some watercolor . I am smoking on some Chem Dawg 4 and Blackberry Kush flower as wel.. The dabs are so strong and tolerance will go up so fast with it, going to mix bong  hits into the program. There is a lighter the guy at the smoke shop told me about that sounds really great for bongs. IT vapes the flower and gives very clean tasty hits. Its a plumbers torch. It has a blower in it so you have to light and hit at the same time or the flower will fly out. Will investigate it a bit more, pricey, like a hundred plus for it, but if you have asthma or problems breathing or terrible allergies it is sopposed to be killer. Plus you can reallyt taste the differences in strains and flavors spot on.
Have a beautiful day!


----------



## robot.logik (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey, that sounds good, I'm just glad you're feeling better. Yeah, the guys here are getting lots of vape pens, but I've been hesitant to try since there is a no refunds policy where I live, and I've heard they can be duds. 
The lighter sounds interesting, lmk, what its called. I've been using hemp wick recently, tastes pretty clean vs bic.

Thanks for the video. I used to watch his stuff when I first started smoking, it was funny as hell.

The sleep stuff I was talking about is summed up pretty well in this video, especially with what I've been dealing with lately. It helped me feel better to understand and change things in my life to adjust, it's still pretty new to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2017)

old weed, like 3 or 4 years old has high CBn and makes you sleepy. lol. I dont think i would smoke weed that old to get sleepy. Weed that old might 
have other things in it that would be very bad for you like mold. Seems like taking a sleeping pill might be a better choice. .lol
I prefer fresh weed much more then old weed.I Several years ago, I smoked a stain called Chocolope and i remember it had some Major sedative qualitys. 

that guy in the video is cute. He has a freaky lazy eye kinda lookin like Egor. I pops and goes cross sometimes..and i liked how he was flaunting his arms around in the air, i was waiting for him to knock is bong over and break it. lol. Please someone give that guy a silicone bong before i have an anxiety ATtack!! lol. 

have you found a strain that helps you sleep?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2017)

Started Painting with my left hand. 
Ran out of memory on my phone till next week but the painting is still going! 
Im getting heavy into a really nuclear green color. The green a lot like the green that rollitup uses , like in the color bar below. The tree has been the most challenging part. I want to really keep the OREGON landscape feel going , Green and Wet. It rained quite a bit today and its still chilly enough . The pollen is insanely bad. Worst in the world. This is the grass seed capital of the world. But come July 1, the grass stops growing and the pollen goes away. Then it will be good for 7 months.


----------



## robot.logik (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah I think he's pretty funny too. I'm pretty sure he's done that actually, knocked his bong over. He's cool though. 
A strain to help sleep? Not really, the only thing that helps is drawing, even the indica strain doesn't put me to sleep, but it does help me see things more clearly, and relaxes my mind. I'm just trying to smoke less at night, and it seems to be helping. Why are you painting with your LEFT hand?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2017)

I am painting with my left hand because my right shoulder,neck and elbow are fucked up. I have been in training this past week at work and was taking a lot of handwritten notes, very quickly, and my shoulder/neck were KILLIN me from using it
it like that. And the keyboard in the new Lab was too high on a counter and that fucked up my neck as well.
Surprisingly i have really good control with the paint and my left hand was much more precise and controlled then my right. My right paining hand is TERRibly Sloppy and lazy. But i loooovvveee painting with my right,even when it hurts. SO its nice to give it a break and switch off. Entombed Rocks.
Fuck Yeah Entombed! One of the best metal shows I ever saw. I would love to see them in concert again. The next metal show for me is SLAYER!! in August . I hope its real hot that day. Im looking foward to it very much. Have you seen a picture or Tom lately? OMG, he really looks terrible. Bloated and old , with a solid white grey beard and shit. I hope he dont drop dead on stage.
What metal band would you like to see in concert?


----------



## robot.logik (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that it's still fucked up. Is the flower/oil helping with pain? You should be able to get pretty sedated with the dabs. Are you still eating the medicated candies throughout the day?

Do you remember that one artist you showed me before who did landscapes? I think he was on DMT. Your landspace painting reminds me of his work a bit, its very calm and peaceful. I like it so far, keep up the great work!
I've only done a couple of paintings. I did this one with acrylic paint about 10 years ago, what do you think? I hadn't perfected skulls at that point 



Here's a colored pencil flaming demon skull I did recently, no ink on this one, also it looks huge, but its actually a pretty tiny sketch:
 

Hell yes, Slayer and Entombed RULE. 
No, I hadn't seen a pic of him, he doesn't look that bad. 

Have you heard the new Metallica album? It's pretty good I think, check this out!!!





There are too many metal bands I want to see, but these come to mind: At the Gates, Carcass, Morbid Angel, Opeth, Electric Wizard


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2017)

Got my Painting easle out. 
Ripped up that last painting i was working on. 

It was a good warm up piece. 
Started a new piece. 
a Tryptic series of cut outs called
:OREGON SUnSHINE. .

its hard not to think about Henri Matesse when i do cut outs. 
He was so Brilliant. So inspiring!

Cut outs are really fun. Its like Painting with Scissors.
You should try it. Try some skulls like that painting you did up above. 
I am using a tall realm of thick color paper, so i have a nice range of colors to use... I Think i picked it up at Staples for under 10 bucks.

Matisse was so great..... the master of the cutouts. THis is a rather inpirational short video you should watch.


----------



## robot.logik (Jun 18, 2017)

The video was very interesting, thank you for sharing it. Your new series sounds very cool, I hope to see it someday. And I may try my hand at cut out art at some point.
DAT, I might not be back on the forum for a while. I have been so busy with work lately, and it may get busier in the very near future. 
I appreciate all of your help, we'll talk again someday, my friend. Thank you. Peace.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

I understand, Take Care.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2017)

green tear drops done . It's very green round here . Beautiful greens . This trail by the coast was very tropical. These big leaves are from skunk plants. They smell like skunk and have long yellow stalk like flowers in bloom. Lots of ferns.

There is a steep valley in this loop trail that houses a massive patch of these skunks. I am going to try to get down in it to get a closer look but I have a fear that there are large black snakes living amongst them.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Ambs. Loving those greens
Always lurking in this thread. Thought I'd share something Mrs D just finished (my contribution was drilling holes and mounting lol). We have still got to put in hooks for door keys (spaces left for that). Its right above our door matt mosaic.
Take it easy sis and groetjes aan Mr DAT.
DST.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2017)

Amber - I love your new piece! It is perfect!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2017)

DST said:


> Hi Ambs. Loving those greens
> Always lurking in this thread. Thought I'd share something Mrs D just finished (my contribution was drilling holes and mounting lol). We have still got to put in hooks for door keys (spaces left for that). Its right above our door matt mosaic.
> Take it easy sis and groetjes aan Mr DAT.
> DST.


Very nice! Tell Mrs DST I say hello. Mr DAT says hello and and to stay cool in the hot summer heat.
Puff , Puff, Pass


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Amber - I love your new piece! It is perfect!


Thanks Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr DAT looks like the lead singer from REM!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Mr DAT looks like the lead singer from REM!


Michael Stipe?! Lol! No he doesn't! Someone thought he was Eddie VanHalen the other day.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2017)

Cool pics Ambs. Loving the new haircut...or lack of.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2017)

Resemblance is uncanny!











Although I am only seeing his nose and mouth with the remainder of his face being obscured by the hoodie and shades 

I hope I didn't offend him. And I hope he looks like a younger EVH. You are a fairly young couple aren't you?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2017)

Lol. I didn't tell him you though he looks like Michael Stipe because he hates R.E.M. Lol . Young couple? Well that's a matter of perspective I guess.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2017)

@DST can you please give me some expert advice. I'm going to be offered a promotion to Lead Tech at my job and want to tactfully ask for more of a pay raise then they might have in mind.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DST can you please give me some expert advice. I'm going to be offered a promotion to Lead Tech at my job and want to tactfully ask for more of a pay raise then they might have in mind.


Are they nickel and diming you Ambs?
First do some research and check out market rates for the position.
It may be worthwhile to look into the pay grades the company offers for these positions...a senior role normally spans a few salary grades.
How easy is it for them to find a new "you"?
Normally in a rec-con position we have the benefit of being able to use counter offers, although some companies don't like this as they feel they are the best and why would you want to work for anyone else.
I think in these positions you have to ask for more than you would be happy with (without being unreasonable and saying 1 millions dollars bahahahaha).
How did they find you? If they used someone like me its already going to cost them time and 15-25% of the annual salary paid to the recruiter anyway.
I would be open and honest with them. I doubt they'll ask you what you want but when they tell you then you have to be open and say what you want. Tell them and then shut up and let them figure it out. Don't stary telling them why you feel you deserve more until they ask. 
Without knowing if its a small medium or large company, privately owned or publicly owned its difficult to say how they'll react. Regardless, they'll have a budget for the role and your goal is to get as much of it as possible. Aim slightly higher then negotiate. If you want to go into more detail just email me and we can chat a bit more openly. Its always worthwhile to throw your cv out to another role to strengthen your bargaining hand.


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey Sis Tell Them Like It Is


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2017)

Indeed. Tell them how it is
But make sure you got some reasons too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks DST. I found a salary range on salary wizard. Com (do you know what your worth) for my city and the position and I will use it in negotiating. I will also contact HR and request a pay scale for the position. 
Im about half way . I was thinking about your wife's beautiful rain mural today as I cut out some raindrops. That's kinda weird . Very different perspective but same idea.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

Good luck Ambs with the negotiations.
Just the other day we were looking at pictures and saw our rain wall without the mural, looked soooo weird. Funny how a wall becomes part of your life
I like this latest range you are doing. Would be very calming to have in a babies room (you are not planning anything, lol j/k - I know your feelings on ickle ones, haha).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2017)

hahah, thanks, so the mural your wife did is also a painting , if so did someone else do it , perhaps Mondrian? I think it was a really cool idea, conceptual like that , makes you think. Yeah the one im workin on now is very boring and I have a writing poetry /diary with an entry of how boring it is and how im ok with that. writing helps like therapy. I was thinking that it might look good at work next to my new million dollar scanner. We moved locations into a new building and i might sneak it in and up and see if anyone even notices. So that is cool you mention calming and putting it in a babys room because most of my patients act like BIG BABYS! lol i will be looking to hire another tech to work with and so doing interviews in the next month. I might need some more advice in that area DST.most of the people in my field are complete nut cases. lol. i guess i cant be too picky. One potential candidate friend of present colleague is currently working on a pot farm and is a super great musician, so he might be perfect.(like that has anything to do with the actual job)  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahah, thanks, so the mural your wife did is also a painting , if so did someone else do it , perhaps Mondrian? I think it was a really cool idea, conceptual like that , makes you think. Yeah the one im workin on now is very boring and I have a writing poetry /diary with an entry of how boring it is and how im ok with that. writing helps like therapy. I was thinking that it might look good at work next to my new million dollar scanner. We moved locations into a new building and i might sneak it in and up and see if anyone even notices. So that is cool you mention calming and putting it in a babys room because most of my patients act like BIG BABYS! lol i will be looking to hire another tech to work with and so doing interviews in the next month. I might need some more advice in that area DST.most of the people in my field are complete nut cases. lol. i guess i cant be too picky. One potential candidate friend of present colleague is currently working on a pot farm and is a super great musician, so he might be perfect.(like that has anything to do with the actual job)  Have a nice weekend!


It was a picture of the wall before she painted the mural on it It's not removable unless you want to paint over it. I am not sure if anyone else done the rain thing before. Hiring is an interesting side of the table to be on. Feel free to ask away...I would say one of the most important things is to be able to get a reference (preferably a chat) with a previous (relevant) employer (preferably the last one, and preferably not some manager of a pot farm lmfao*). If you get that then the candidate is normally fairly gen up. Plus it covers your arse if anything does go wrong with the new employee.

Not saying the guy working on the pot farm won't be any good, just get a reference from a job that relates to what they will be doing at your work


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow! The new direction you are taking is remarkable!


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 2, 2017)

Empowering art woman of the sisterhood!
Men have drawn large breasted women for centuries. It is our turn To celebrate and draw the intricacies of mans genitalia. I thank you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2017)

DST said:


> It was a picture of the wall before she painted the mural on it It's not removable unless you want to paint over it. I am not sure if anyone else done the rain thing before. Hiring is an interesting side of the table to be on. Feel free to ask away...I would say one of the most important things is to be able to get a reference (preferably a chat) with a previous (relevant) employer (preferably the last one, and preferably not some manager of a pot farm lmfao*). If you get that then the candidate is normally fairly gen up. Plus it covers your arse if anything does go wrong with the new employee.
> 
> Not saying the guy working on the pot farm won't be any good, just get a reference from a job that relates to what they will be doing at your work


This potential candidate was fired/ quit from his previous Relevant job at which he was Lead Tech for 7 years . He comes recommend by the fellow leaving who was real right with him but too tight to hire him on to work with him when my position was open so I got the job instead. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Empowering art woman of the sisterhood!
> Men have drawn large breasted women for centuries. It is our turn To celebrate and draw the intricacies of mans genitalia. I thank you.


Yes , it's time to get even.


Mohican said:


> Wow! The new direction you are taking is remarkable!


Thanks man. I'm Trying to keep it simple in a complex way. It's still challenging. I added some red drops to the orange page but ended ripping all the red drops off and covering them up with orange drops . So I'm pretty set up now . I'm thinking grey blue watercolor for the white background to tie it together and finish it up . I will keep you posted with any significant challenges or directional changes.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 5, 2017)

The feeling it evokes is very primal. The movement draws me in. It's magical


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks man. I'm Trying to keep it simple in a complex way.


Heath Robinson


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Empowering art woman of the sisterhood!
> Men have drawn large breasted women for centuries. It is our turn To celebrate and draw the intricacies of mans genitalia. I thank you.


I took this photo today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2017)

ancient Spirits 
live in these rocks
The lighting simply captivating.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2017)

Breathtaking! What a beautiful day at the beach.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2017)

That day started out very very windy and then settled down . If it wasn't so windy I would have gone swimming. The next day was much too cold and foggy. There a some terrific places to go swimming on the coast but the weather never seems to cooperate!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2017)

That is why everything is so green there!

We went to Bandon for my niece's wedding and the first day there it was blowing 60 miles an hour and the temperature was 50 degrees. The next day the wind died down and it was 70. Then 80. Then 85. On the day we left it was almost 90 and the wind was offshore. It was a memorable visit to the Oregon shore.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2017)

That's sounds like such a lovely trip Mo. you know all about how magical that place is. Did your or your family or friends participate in the "circles in the Sand"?
I absolutely love the Oregon coast. We are headed for a jet boat excersion on the Wild Rouge River this weekend and down to the giant redwoods. Trying to take advantage of this beautiful sunny weather while it lasts. Have a good one Mo.
Been enjoying the local Blackberry Kush.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice! 
We are looking at land on the coast for our retirement.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Nice!
> We are looking at land on the coast for our retirement.


I would go for it! You get more bang for your buck. I'm in Gold beach right now. We drove through Brookings and stoped at Harris beach ...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2017)

More i think of retirement....the more i think of South Africa. But then who knows what world temperatures will be like in 5 years....retire in 5 yrs.....in my dreams


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2017)

the first interview with the large women with a massive chest with cleavage made me feel very uneasy. She was so uninteresting and so dumb. WIth in the first 10 seconds I knew she was WRONG. no matter what she said. and I was RIGHT!lol! 
the minute I stepped into the room for the interview with the guy with the 3 button vest , white shirt, I think he had a ponytail. 
i was completely at ease. He made me feel so comfortable i took the seat directly in front of him off to side instead of next to him so i could get a STRAIGHT on view. 
He is the one for me. It was that easy! i can not tell you the relief i felt finding him. I work very closely with my colleague. The stress i have been under knowing im going to lose who i have now has been immense.what a lucky lucky person i am


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2017)

oh but now he has to pass the drug test. 
fingers fuckin crossed!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the first interview with the large women with a massive chest with cleavage made me feel very uneasy. She was so uninteresting and so dumb. WIth in the first 10 seconds I knew she was WRONG. no matter what she said. and I was RIGHT!lol!
> the minute I stepped into the room for the interview with the guy with the 3 button vest , white shirt, I think he had a ponytail.
> i was completely at ease. He made me feel so comfortable i took the seat directly in front of him off to side instead of next to him so i could get a STRAIGHT on view.
> He is the one for me. It was that easy! i can not tell you the relief i felt finding him. I work very closely with my colleague. The stress i have been under knowing im going to lose who i have now has been immense.what a lucky lucky person i am


I had an interview with Canon like that many years ago. I just knew i wasn't getting the job so made sure i overcame all her objections to the point the other guy (who was above her) was agreeing with me. Interviews are real steange things at times. Good luck Ambs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2017)

The supervisor said there were 2 more candidates to interview next week. I don't know how anyone is going to beat that guy though. He was extremely charming, respectful, professional, funny, enthusiast, had experience, flexible, young and cute. Seemed to be the "total package". 
Just scored this bud"lambs breath" from a local shop callled "the sorority house" . Got a Gron Dark Chocolate bar as well. 
Decompression weekend after doing over 200 miles on a jet boat on the Rouge River last weekend. 
Do you think you will ever come to American DST? There are lots of fun things to do in Oregon in the summer and early fall.

 
Ours was the red boat.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The supervisor said there were 2 more candidates to interview next week. I don't know how anyone is going to beat that guy though. He was extremely charming, respectful, professional, funny, enthusiast, had experience, flexible, young and cute. Seemed to be the "total package".
> Just scored this bud"lambs breath" from a local shop callled "the sorority house" . Got a Gron Dark Chocolate bar as well.
> Decompression weekend after doing over 200 miles on a jet boat on the Rouge River last weekend.
> Do you think you will ever come to American DST? There are lots of fun things to do in Oregon in the summer and early fall.
> ...


I would love to come to the US. Most of our holidays are spent going to South Africa though. I spoke to an immigration lawyer once about going to the US and my unfortunate criminal record. He said i would need to declare and get over various hurdles but i would get in he thought. Would love to do a road trip in a big motorhome. My wife loves that sort of thing as well (although personally i love some 5 star treatment lol).
You guys sure do loads of outdoor activities.....mrs D loves that shizz.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2017)

Motor homes are an American lifestyle. There are gorgeous RV camping spots in Oregon. They are Well maintained and peaceful. 
I rode past this mobile unit on my bike yesterday. One side of the River you see these hippy RVs and one the other side of the river you see the modern upscale ones. This place is a trip.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2017)

New ride

And this one sitting in the lot I'm gonna take out tomorrow for a test ride.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New ride
> View attachment 3986853
> And this one sitting in the lot I'm gonna take out tomorrow for a test ride.
> 
> View attachment 3986857


Nice ride!

The bike, not the car.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2017)

I went down to San Luis Obispo Ca last month for a job interview. 
It wasnt great. Everything about the trip was a hassle or just not impressive except for the cute town of San Luis Obispo. 
our plane was not able to land in San Luis Obispo and was diverted to Santa Barbara where we rented a car to drive back up the coast to Pismo Beach where the interview was. 
My interview was conducted in a storage closet! 
Three women and myself in a storage closet. Im a bit claustrophobic so this was not good. lol. I did alright after after having a small nervous siezure. lol 
In the interview they asked me how much i wanted and when I told them ... it was obvious sticker shock on their faces.
I was up against one other person and they ended up picking the other person based on the other person having an extra crediential i dont have.So they said. 

So my phone is fucked up and i ended up getting like a 2 week old voice mail message from them a couple days ago so called back. The girl that they picked decided not to take the job.. in the end... so they were going to offer me the job. 
But because i never returned a voice mail that i never got because my phone was fucked up and never processed the information to me on time, they reposted the position and they now have someone flying out from Florida to interview on Tuesday but they are still interested in me and asked if I am still interested.

I asked how much an hour and when she told me what she thought but wasnt sure, I said no thanks, you can cancel me out...Then she asked me what i want and i told her and she said she will tell HR. lol... I am just going to wait and see if they call me back with what i asked for and i want more. Relocation and sign on bonus. and if they were to give me everything i ask for.. Still might not take it. lol Cali is so fuckin expensive and they are renovating the entire department with new equipment and rooms so I dont even know what it will look like . She said I would be sharing a control room with MRI, that is not a good set up at all for me. So i would have to tell them to redesign my department. lol

Anyway I got the promotion to Lead Tech at my job and when I talked about more money to my supervisor he said he have no control over how HR gives their raises , he has discussed this with them before...and he knows it is lower then it should be and thats why people are quitting left and right. But there is nothing he can do about it. I got a measly raise with more hours and PTO. Its a hella lot cheaper living where i do now and i like Oregon alright. The people suck but you cant have everything.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went down to San Luis Obispo Ca last month for a job interview.
> It wasnt great. Everything about the trip was a hassle or just not impressive except for the cute town of San Luis Obispo.
> our plane was not able to land in San Luis Obispo and was diverted to Santa Barbara where we rented a car to drive back up the coast to Pismo Beach where the interview was.
> My interview was conducted in a storage closet!
> ...


Well... A few people have everything in this country, which is why the rest of us are suffering.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went down to San Luis Obispo Ca last month for a job interview.
> It wasnt great. Everything about the trip was a hassle or just not impressive except for the cute town of San Luis Obispo.
> our plane was not able to land in San Luis Obispo and was diverted to Santa Barbara where we rented a car to drive back up the coast to Pismo Beach where the interview was.
> My interview was conducted in a storage closet!
> ...


Mmmmmn. Department heads usually decide on salary levels ime. Especially in tech jobs. You sure your boss isn't passing the buck Ambs? Bloody HR people....wtf do they know about what people with specific skills should get paid. Drives me freaking insane the way HR depts lord it over other areas of companies. Doesn't seem to add up. But then if folk are leaving and the boss cant increae their pay maybe he is gen up.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)

As for that other lot. The way they handled that would keep me wondering what its going to be like to work for them. Client gives me an offer for a candidate i am calling the candidate and leaving a message...then calling again 5 minutes later...then again and repeat, then emailling and then ringing their doorbell lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2017)

I emailed hr asking for my pay scale and asked if new grads and experience make the same. She gave me a pay scale from low to medium years and proceeded to rudely tell me my pay ain't changing based on the scale even though it should.. I took the job at the bottom of the scale ,even with 10 years experience because they wouldn't give me more ....and I never saw myself staying in the area long term.i had just sold my house in Wa and needed to move. It was all about timing and the other tech I was going to work with why I why I took the low wage ..and my field is dead and there aren't a lot of opportunities.... got a few bucks raise after working there 2 weeks because they did an area pay scale adjustment, but it was still too low. . So looks like I'm jolly well fucked and shit outta luck until another opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2017)

These CBD caps are helping my father with his pancreatic cancer. He says they give him energy. They are bloody expensive . 90 bucks for 20 caps for recreational price. 
The hemp/ CBD scene can be very very shady. You have to pay for quality.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well... A few people have everything in this country, which is why the rest of us are suffering.


Yeah it's depressing. There are 3,000 homeless people in my town. It's insane. Good jobs are difficult to find. Wages suck. When we were in Cali visiting there were commercials on tv about how to afford housing even for people making fairly decent wages.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I emailed hr asking for my pay scale and asked if new grads and experience make the same. She gave me a pay scale from low to medium years and proceeded to rudely tell me my pay ain't changing based on the scale even though it should.. I took the job at the bottom of the scale ,even with 10 years experience because they wouldn't give me more ....and I never saw myself staying in the area long term.i had just sold my house in Wa and needed to move. It was all about timing and the other tech I was going to work with why I why I took the low wage ..and my field is dead and there aren't a lot of opportunities.... got a few bucks raise after working there 2 weeks because they did an area pay scale adjustment, but it was still too low. . So looks like I'm jolly well fucked and shit outta luck until another opportunity presents itself.


Fuckin HR grrrrrr. 
Keep your head up something will turn good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks DST!
Mike just got cleared for his State Marijuana Workers Permit, so hopefully he will get some work soon. I just applied for mine. They pay $150 cash per lb to trim. Harvest season is upon us . Might be cool for me to pick up some weekend hours for some extra cash and free smoke. Get this though.. the fuckin permit took 3 weeks to get/background check clear you and costs $100!!. Only until you get it will any legally established OR MJ business hire you on as a trimmer, budtender, gardener. ect....SUCH a racket. But hey, you dont have to worry about a DRUG test. what a fucked up world we live in.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah it's depressing. There are 3,000 homeless people in my town. It's insane. Good jobs are difficult to find. Wages suck. When we were in Cali visiting there were commercials on tv about how to afford housing even for people making fairly decent wages.


There is no shortage of money in our country or in our economy to give everyone a job at decent wages, and to help those truly unable to work.

We've just been suckered in by the propaganda that having a few stupid rich people instead is somehow better.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2017)

Trickle on theory of economics


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Trickle on theory of economics


Everyone needs a lil trickle.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2017)

lol, your signatures are funny ttyskikk.
I found a great new book at the library. 
Have you ever read it? Do you even like reading poetry? 





the last bible read was Jorge Cervantes , the edition I had was back in 2008. I liked some of the old school pictures in it.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, your signatures are funny ttyskikk.
> I found a great new book at the library.
> Have you ever read it? Do you even like reading poetry?
> 
> ...


That's why I posted them.
I go read poetry, very occasionally.
I have that book. It's amazing how far we've progressed since then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2017)

yeah. Henri Rollins is a great modern poet He is so funny he makes my face hurt from laughing and smiling.
I saw he was is on tour. He Stopped in town recently touring with as a speaker and spokesman for Marijuana. I foolishly missed that event.I just don't get him about marijuana though. He says he doesn't partake at all, But thinks its just
Marvelous; With his self awareness about his anxiety issues and insomnia he discusses constantly. you think he might benefit from the medicial values it offers.
someone u tubed , it....... cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2017)

FUCKIN





if you never seen SLAYER, you must. Trust me, these guys are metal gods. and will not Disappoint.

Their new album, Repentless, is SMOKIN hot.
THe show last night was off the charts amazing.

It was the best show i have ever seen in my life.
They are up in Seattle tonight and hitting Canada for a couple gigs
then back down into the states.. Montana , New Mexico and the AZ.
If you can get to one of the shows, you gotta GO! THe stage show is sick. Flames and Fire bursting out everywhere!!!

For each show they do, they make a unique poster! and there are only a limited amount. I was lucky to get mine and it was like one of the Best or quite possibly the Best images from any show, the most evil looking one!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2017)

Working on this drawing now. 

Progress daily now.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Working on this drawing now.
> 
> Progress daily now.
> View attachment 4022725
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks man! Appreciate the support and kind words. I got a lot more work to do on him . My husband picked up some killer weed at this shop. grape Ape and Super Silver Haze.
Mary Janes is very beautiful and stylish on the outside. On the inside it has a very homie cozy inviting feel to it. The sales reps are very knowledgeable and give good customer service. Excellent selection of locally grown Oregon Top Shelf weed. I'm high as fuk right now. cheers!
Grape ape .


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 7, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> FUCKIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 7, 2017)

twostrokenut said:


> fuck yes


What a killer show that was! Some crazy bitch cast a spell on me as I entered the concert venue. I was walking in and to the lawn area when I felt A wild tingling sensation runn up my tailbone through my spinal column and up into my brain. I was totally spooked! I turned around in shock to see what happened and this short fat wicked looking bitch was smiling at me because I realized she had taken her hand to my back like that. I yelled at her saying, What the FUCk?!! And she laughed evil and said , " jeez, it's not like I felt you up." Giggled and walked away into the crowd.... The sensation she gave me jolted my body and mind into a clairvoyant vibe elevating the entire concert experience. So weird!!
I just finished this drawing.
Cheers!


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4022963 Thanks man! Appreciate the support and kind words. I got a lot more work to do on him . My husband picked up some killer weed at this shop. grape Ape and Super Silver Haze.
> Mary Janes is very beautiful and stylish on the outside. On the inside it has a very homie cozy inviting feel to it. The sales reps are very knowledgeable and give good customer service. Excellent selection of locally grown Oregon Top Shelf weed. I'm high as fuk right now. cheers!
> Grape ape .
> View attachment 4022964


What's with all this monkey business?!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 8, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a killer show that was! Some crazy bitch cast a spell on me as I entered the concert venue. I was walking in and to the lawn area when I felt A wild tingling sensation runn up my tailbone through my spinal column and up into my brain. I was totally spooked! I turned around in shock to see what happened and this short fat wicked looking bitch was smiling at me because I realized she had taken her hand to my back like that. I yelled at her saying, What the FUCk?!! And she laughed evil and said , " jeez, it's not like I felt you up." Giggled and walked away into the crowd.... The sensation she gave me jolted my body and mind into a clairvoyant vibe elevating the entire concert experience. So weird!!
> I just finished this drawing.
> Cheers!
> View attachment 4023061


That's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2017)

Started a new drawing. It's a larger one. It's kinda Fishy. I am really getting my hooks into it. It's going to be fun tangling him up in a bunch of fishing lines.im hoping for a A real Hook and sinker with this one , nuk nuk nuk nuk nuk.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Started a new drawing. It's a larger one. It's kinda Fishy. I am really getting my hooks into it. It's going to be fun tangling him up in a bunch of fishing lines.im hoping for a A real Hook and sinker with this one , nuk nuk nuk nuk nuk.
> View attachment 4024452
> View attachment 4024453


Now you're just trolling for big 'uns!


----------



## The Dawg (Oct 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Started a new drawing. It's a larger one. It's kinda Fishy. I am really getting my hooks into it. It's going to be fun tangling him up in a bunch of fishing lines.im hoping for a A real Hook and sinker with this one , nuk nuk nuk nuk nuk.
> View attachment 4024452
> View attachment 4024453


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2017)

Went to the Philadelphia art museum. Here are some things on exhibit there.
Duchamp s perm installation . Woood door with peep holes. You look inside and see this naked women spread eagle with a waterfall . It was hard to get a picture through the peephole.
 

 
And the Rodin museum has some beautiful sculptures 
 
 

 
Yup Rock Hard exciting stuff folks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

Finished these 3 the day my father died. 10-22-17. Rip CRW

Now headed in a different direction.

A card


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished these 3 the day my father died. 10-22-17. Rip CRW
> View attachment 4048776
> Now headed in a different direction.
> View attachment 4048780
> ...


Sorry to hear about your father.

I hope you spent Thanksgiving with family.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks TTYs! I didn’t get to spend Thanksgiving with the family. They all live 3000 miles away on the east Coast. We spent some quality time together at the funeral services, although under sad circumstances . I did see the old man 3 weeks before he died in PA. I will see some of them hopefully when I go to NYC for my bday in March of next year. Looking forward to that trip very much so. I will try to hit up as many art museums and art galleries as I can while visiting. Try to get a real pulse of the city now . I haven’t been there since before 9-11!! Jeez time flies.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks TTYs! I didn’t get to spend Thanksgiving with the family. They all live 3000 miles away on the east Coast. We spent some quality time together at the funeral services, although under sad circumstances . I did see the old man 3 weeks before he died in PA. I will see some of them hopefully when I go to NYC for my bday in March of next year. Looking forward to that trip very much so. I will try to hit up as many art museums and art galleries as I can while visiting. Try to get a real pulse of the city now . I haven’t been there since before 9-11!! Jeez time flies.
> View attachment 4049020


That's a great pic in its own right.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2017)

I stare into that magical city


ttystikk said:


> That's a great pic in its own right.


i stare into that image daydreaming my past and future. Coke in alphabet city and weekend art classes at FIT, The school of Visual Art and the Arts Students league we’re so fun!! You ever spend time in NYC TYs?


shorelineOG said:


> View attachment 4049565 View attachment 4049566


mAN I TotlLY DIg your style!! The top piece is a van Gogh like and the bottom one looks like a forest with budda spirits sitting by the trail. It’s real Trippy. I wish I had a bigger screen then my phone to look at how it was made. How did you make it?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I stare into that magical city
> 
> i stare into that image daydreaming my past and future. Coke in alphabet city and weekend art classes at FIT, The school of Visual Art and the Arts Students league we’re so fun!! You ever spend time in NYC TYs?
> 
> mAN I TotlLY DIg your style!! The top piece is a van Gogh like and the bottom one looks like a forest with budda spirits sitting by the trail. It’s real Trippy. I wish I had a bigger screen then my phone to look at how it was made. How did you make it?


The bottom one was from a Bob Ross video on YouTube of a forest but I stopped before any color was added. The starry nights was also a how to from YouTube.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I stare into that magical city
> 
> i stare into that image daydreaming my past and future. Coke in alphabet city and weekend art classes at FIT, The school of Visual Art and the Arts Students league we’re so fun!! You ever spend time in NYC TYs?
> 
> mAN I TotlLY DIg your style!! The top piece is a van Gogh like and the bottom one looks like a forest with budda spirits sitting by the trail. It’s real Trippy. I wish I had a bigger screen then my phone to look at how it was made. How did you make it?


I have not been to New York, except to change planes on the way to Europe. Or so my folks told me, I was maybe 6 months old at the time lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2017)

Ya’ll jus might wanna check out This movie about Vincent Van Gough. It’s called “loving Vincent “ the first %100 painted movie. The filming was very trippy . The story line a bit weak. Music kinda sucked. But it was like watching his paintings come alive.
I saw it in a small downtown movie house not regal theater.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2017)

It was on TV here but i couldnt hang around to watch it. Very rich and colourful looking the brief glimpse i saw.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2017)

DST said:


> It was on TV here but i couldnt hang around to watch it. Very rich and colourful looking the brief glimpse i saw.


Yes indeed. 
I need to start carrying or wearing some defensive protection riding my bicycle in the morning. Do you have any recommendations? I was looking at wrist spikes.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes indeed.
> I need to start carrying or wearing some defensive protection riding my bicycle in the morning. Do you have any recommendations? I was looking at wrist spikes.


I like a hefty stick. Works good with the momentum of a bicycle and it goes in spokes nicely.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes indeed.
> I need to start carrying or wearing some defensive protection riding my bicycle in the morning. Do you have any recommendations? I was looking at wrist spikes.


do you mean 'offense-ive' protection. Our kids wear Nutcase bike protection helmuts....but i ask them not to take the cosh's out with them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2017)

I wear a helmet. What I need is defensive weapon. I ride paths that are in wooded areas where many desperate degenerate mentally disturbed homeless people live in sleeping bags and tents in the side of the bike trail . In the morning it is especially creepy as they wake up and peer up at me on my bike . I want to prepared for an attack and to be ready . I will need to act fast if they jump out of the bushes and jump me. Maybe bike gloves with spikes. But if I fall they might hurt me as well. You think a stick tucked in my jacket? Maybe a loud sounding alarm or horn ?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wear a helmet. What I need is defensive weapon. I ride paths that are in wooded areas where many desperate degenerate mentally disturbed homeless people live in sleeping bags and tents in the side of the bike trail . In the morning it is especially creepy as they wake up and peer up at me on my bike . I want to prepared for an attack and to be ready . I will need to act fast if they jump out of the bushes and jump me. Maybe bike gloves with spikes. But if I fall they might hurt me as well. You think a stick tucked in my jacket? Maybe a loud sounding alarm or horn ?


A stick and bear spray.

They will likely police themselves, however. They know that if one of them harasses you or anyone on the trail, the cops will come and clear them all out and they won't be able to come back.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A stick and bear spray.
> 
> They will likely police themselves, however. They know that if one of them harasses you or anyone on the trail, the cops will come and clear them all out and they won't be able to come back.


Or a stun gun. I think I can mount the bear spray and baton on my bike. I hope your right about them policing themselves. But there are a lot of lone wolves out there, police patrol is like NILL. On some weekend mornings the chain gang comes out pickin up trash but in this bleeding heart liberal town homelessness is rewarded with happy handouts and their filth and trash piles that build up on the sidewalks and parks are tolerated and eventually cleaned up by the city and the dirty discusting cycle continues over and over, it’s kinda heartbreaking to me to see people live like wild animals while the filthy rich think it’s just fine. There has been recent attack on a women jogger at 11 am. I’m not going for a concealed weapon license because i don’t want to take it to work with me. Like I don’t have enough accessories for my bike already!! It’s crazy. Helmet, 3 lights, storage rack, water bottle, phone mount, headphones, rain gear, hat and gloves. I love riding my bicycle so much it’s tatally worth all the aggravation! Lol. I just finished this upper pink rain drop panel . Just need to paint the background. Hope your having a nice relaxing weekend! Cheers!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2017)

cosh attached to your frame where the pump would normally be attached. You could even fancy it up to look like a pump.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2017)

Excellent idea DST. 
So far I have aquired a mace gun and a mini signal horn. I could get a retractable baton and camouflage it as a bike pump. That would give me 3 lines of 
Defense. 
I’m really getting into these raindrops these days! I’m completely absorbed . No pun intended.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Excellent idea DST.
> So far I have aquired a mace gun and a mini signal horn. I could get a retractable baton and camouflage it as a bike pump. That would give me 3 lines of
> Defense.
> I’m really getting into these raindrops these days! I’m completely absorbed . No pun intended.
> View attachment 4053274


I think you've had a real brain*storm*!

You're positively drowning in talent!

Don't tell me I'm all wet- I don't need people raining on my parade...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you've had a real brain*storm*!
> 
> You're positively drowning in talent!
> 
> Don't tell me I'm all wet- I don't need people raining on my parade...


Lololo. I like you. Your so nice !
I found a magnificent strain I’m sticking with for a while. It’s 75% Sativa 25% Indica. It’s an OCA original with Candyland#8 and Grandaddy purps. Saturated with sugary trichomes . Yum Yum!!
24%thc with no annoying sativa headband burn I usually get from sativas. It’s Uplifting and mellowing in the perfect balance.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Excellent idea DST.
> So far I have aquired a mace gun and a mini signal horn. I could get a retractable baton and camouflage it as a bike pump. That would give me 3 lines of
> Defense.
> I’m really getting into these raindrops these days! I’m completely absorbed . No pun intended.
> View attachment 4053274


Funnily enough I experienced a bit of road rage the other night. What with my high flying lifestyle looking after 2 bairns, getting out doesn't happen too often. I was cycling home quite chilled after many joints, beer pitchers and crap pool, and this dude jumps a light in his Golf GTI with me breaking to avoid him. I wagged my finger at him like a scolding parent. Next thing I know he's bombing it down the road ahead of me. Then I see he's stopped and is getting out standing at the side of the bike lane. He tried (not very hard I may add) to kick me as I passed. I simply swerved past him lol. Whilst shouting "grow the fuk up". Its amazing the abuse you get from people in cars. And thats even in Amsterdam. Cycle safe, carry a cosh lol...new tag line for night cycling.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2017)

DST said:


> Funnily enough I experienced a bit of road rage the other night. What with my high flying lifestyle looking after 2 bairns, getting out doesn't happen too often. I was cycling home quite chilled after many joints, beer pitchers and crap pool, and this dude jumps a light in his Golf GTI with me breaking to avoid him. I wagged my finger at him like a scolding parent. Next thing I know he's bombing it down the road ahead of me. Then I see he's stopped and is getting out standing at the side of the bike lane. He tried (not very hard I may add) to kick me as I passed. I simply swerved past him lol. Whilst shouting "grow the fuk up". Its amazing the abuse you get from people in cars. And thats even in Amsterdam. Cycle safe, carry a cosh lol...new tag line for night cycling.


So very sorry to hear the bad experience DST. I’m glad it wasn’t more serious. My friend riding his bicycle one Day was getting harassed by a car trying to hit him so he took his U bike lock and smashed it on the guys window in self defense. There are a lot of asshole drivers with zero respect for bicycle riders. Be very aware of your surroundings at all times and try to navigate your path by planning it prior to your ride . What time of day is it where your route can have the least traffic, wider roads, better lighting, etc. sometimes it’s better to take the longer less scenic route for safety reasons. Changing up your route is also beneficially so that stalkers aren’t seeing a timed pattern of your schedule and prepare an attack accordingly. Crazy fucked up times and these are ways of survival tactics I use daily. On a brighter note, I finished up some hand made holiday cards. First time ever made cards.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2017)

I made this for a gift for My sister who bought a house by the beach in New Jersey. The photo I took on the Oregon Coast this past summer. I think it was the coastal city is Bandon. I visited so many coastal towns in Oregon but pretty sure it’s Bandon. I got pretty crafty making the frame with real seashells. It came together magnetically and so much better then I ever imagined!

I just hope she likes it .


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made this for a gift for My sister who bought a house by the beach in New Jersey. The photo I took on the Oregon Coast this past summer. I think it was the coastal city is Bandon. I visited so many coastal towns in Oregon but pretty sure it’s Bandon. I got pretty crafty making the frame with real seashells. It came together magnetically and so much better then I ever imagined!
> 
> I just hope she likes it .
> View attachment 4055693


It's very pretty!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made this for a gift for My sister who bought a house by the beach in New Jersey. The photo I took on the Oregon Coast this past summer. I think it was the coastal city is Bandon. I visited so many coastal towns in Oregon but pretty sure it’s Bandon. I got pretty crafty making the frame with real seashells. It came together magnetically and so much better then I ever imagined!
> 
> I just hope she likes it .
> View attachment 4055693


love that pic Ambs. great use of the shells. really brings it to life. the sun behind the rock now seems to be emanating from the frame


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's very pretty!


thank you 


DST said:


> love that pic Ambs. great use of the shells. really brings it to life. the sun behind the rock now seems to be emanating from the frame


thank you
It was going to be expensive and challenging for me to find the perfect shipping box so I made one myself out of foam board using an exacting knife and t-square ruler. and I am now painting the box . 
It’s ocean themed with her name and address in the water in the front. It’s painted blue ocean all around the entire bottom parameter of the box and I will add a sun and try to add my name and address is a small cloud. I love making original hand painting art package mailings like this. I use to do it a lot. The post delivery people seem to like it too. Sometimes I worry they can’t read the name and address in the water because it blends in pretty good. But i think it will be ok.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey y’all! Hope you had a wonderful weekend! 
Finishing up the box... my only concern is the zip code. Do you think it’s legible enough or should
I use a black sharpie to make the zeros stand out more?vey stoned right now gonna get some shiny wrapping paper and get this bitch DoNE!


----------



## The Dawg (Dec 11, 2017)

08750 Is What This Stoned Hippie At 2;32 In The Am See's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2017)

The Dawg said:


> 08750 Is What This Stoned Hippie At 2;32 In The Am See's


r u sure you can see alright Dawg?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 12, 2017)

When I was in art school years ago we used to make our own Christmas cards. Haven't done it since. I love the ones depicted here Amber. Especially the Cannabis leaves card. My personal fave.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> When I was in art school years ago we used to make our own Christmas cards. Haven't done it since. I love the ones depicted here Amber. Especially the Cannabis leaves card. My personal fave.


Thank you Danny! I wish you Avery merry x-mas and creatively abundant New Year!
I’ve got a few projects on right now. December has always been a super creative month for me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2017)

I love to draw 
I can get so 
Into it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2018)

Finished the drops on series 4-6 except for the placement of one of the drops I’m not sure if I like and might Change . Lol .its the one orange drop in the bottom corner. Now 
I’m thinking Cerulean Blue for the watercolor background.and that will finish this series up. 
 
Finished the minion drawing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2018)

I couldn’t take it anymore.
Ripped off that one orange drop in the bottom corner and replaced it with a light pink drop .
What’s kind wierd , that one little yellow drop in there, I am totally OK with. I’m excited about painting the background with the cerulean blue I bought today!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2018)

Rainy day, Rain all day. No use getting uptight, let it Groove it’s own Way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2018)

I don’t know how this happened but it’s done. My favorite Aunt Els died yesterday. This collage is just a therapeutic piece of expression of deep painful emotions. I tried to lighten up the bottom 3 but somehow they captured even more pain then the Top 3 panels.


----------



## The Dawg (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry To Hear About Your Aunt Els. You And Your Family Are In My Prayers Today


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2018)

Condolences to you and your family, Ambs was that the lady you visited in Amsterdam?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Sorry To Hear About Your Aunt Els. You And Your Family Are In My Prayers Today


Thank you


DST said:


> Condolences to you and your family, Ambs was that the lady you visited in Amsterdam?


Thank you. Yes Aunt Els was the one Aunt we stayed with and she has the house across the street from the now famous Rollitup Gardenhouse vacation rent that we stayed at. You remember that place right? I’m waiting to hear about funeral arrangements. Not sure if I will make it out to Amsterdam for the funeral but I would love to. So many relatatives to catch up with.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you. Yes Aunt Els was the one Aunt we stayed with and she has the house across the street from the now famous Rollitup Gardenhouse vacation rent that we stayed at. You remember that place right? I’m waiting to hear about funeral arrangements. Not sure if I will make it out to Amsterdam for the funeral but I would love to. So many relatatives to catch up with.


Thats really sad. Poor Tante Els.
Let.me know if you decide to come over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2018)

DST said:


> Thats really sad. Poor Tante Els.
> Let.me know if you decide to come over.


Absolutely! I sure would be swell to see you again after all these years!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2018)

Took the 6 piece Tears of Death down.
I plan on going to the beach to put an end to the pain.
Gonna dig a ditch and set them on


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2018)

I will be sure to drop in a donation Ambs.
edit 13 min bike ride.

Enjoy the bonfire.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2018)

DST said:


> I will be sure to drop in a donation Ambs.
> edit 13 min bike ride.
> 
> Enjoy the bonfire.


That is very nice of you DST. That’s cool it’s such a close bike ride for u. Unfortunately for me a 10 hour nonstop flight and would cost $3,500 if I leave tomorrow to make it there on time for the service, so I am not going.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2018)

Started a sunset painting to try to brighten up a dark rainy day!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2018)

Bring on summer!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol, yes DST yes. I now have Raynaud Disease with my feet . So cold don’t feel good at all.
I was thinking about a few of the painting art instructors I had in art school so tracked them down online and had some giggles when I found out what became of them. One fled to Mexico for 10 years after getting fired for sleeping with his students then found a Mexican wife had 2 kids and moved to the Midwest to live a clean wholesome life.interesting how he was able to delete his years teaching at the art school I graduated from. His paintings are so bad . But he actually got another art instructor professor job at a small catholic college in the Midwest! Lol. He was such a sleeeeze. I got a YouTube vid of the other wacko painting instructor.I will post up too, he would make young girls cry telling them they had no hope as artists give it up now. Lol.


Here is the other instructor. Lol. Garbage! So full of shit but makes a killing with his art. Lucky bastard. Lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2018)

My father in law was an Art Professor in South Africa. Luckily he's not creepy 

Amazing how there people slip through the cracks of officialdom......


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey bud, just dropped by to check out the new art, really loving the colors, great work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks Robot.
I started a large card drawing based off Basil's stuff. Kinda Valentine inspired but I might open it up and fill in all 4 sides with different pictures and make it a family card , with each panel To a different person.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## robot.logik (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks good, dude.  May I ask what book you're referencing? I've only really seen his stuff that was published in MAD.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## robot.logik (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice, I looked it up. Didn't realize your "Fuck man, I just did a massive bong rip" drawing was inspired by him.  Great stuff, thank you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2018)

Basil is my god. He is what i wish i were but cant be. He tears my soul apart. i aspire to be him but can never be. I try to do the same crosshatching but its unbearabley painful to do. I think it might have something to do with my vision. I cant see detail as well anymore. I am not sure making art is even enjoyable for me anymore at this point to be honest.


----------



## robot.logik (Feb 15, 2018)

DAT, don't worry about details, always use art to express yourself, that's what I like about your stuff the most, a person can tell you're having fun with it, and it only has to look right to you. Also, it gets easier when you're in a better mood. You told me this at some point and I wish I had listened, I kept trying to make art that other people might like. I think there's a difference between people who make art for money and hobbyists like us. That said, if you feel like its time for a break, that's fine too. I'm taking a break from art myself right now, watching a lot of movies I missed over the last couple of years. 
Also listening to a lot of South Bronx hip-hop  :


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2018)

my first painting on my new Verizon Samsung Galaxy Tablet 12 inch screen. I dig this Painting app.that came installed on the system. Its super simple and eZ to use. It has all the tools necessary to make me happy. I can spray paint, pencil, marker, crayon, calligraphy, pixel, watercolor, oil paint and easily move the thickness of all the tools and the opacity with such ease its a delight. I'm no computer geek, no graphic designer, just a simple visual artist wanting to make a painting with a few options with texture , color and thickness in application with some different drawing/painting applications and this program totally nails it !


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2018)

very Kandinskyesque


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2018)

oh my god I love Kandinsky. He sounds like he is from Poland, doesn't he? My father was from Poland.
I wonder if I am related to him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2018)

One more from the paint 3D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2018)

addicted to this program but have to stop now because my shoulder is killing me.working on these.....


----------



## robot.logik (Mar 1, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> addicted to this program but have to stop now because my shoulder is killing me.working on these.....
> View attachment 4096364
> 
> View attachment 4096366


Awww, DAT, don't hurt yourself. Congrats on the new tablet. There's a good art app called AutoDesk Sketchbook - excellent for drawing all kinds of stuff


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2018)

robot.logik said:


> Awww, DAT, don't hurt yourself. Congrats on the new tablet. There's a good art app called AutoDesk Sketchbook - excellent for drawing all kinds of stuff


thanks ROBot.I downloaded the AD Sketchbook and took a peek . Not to shabby, but no likey the color wheel. 
Working on some more abstracts and am working on some color combinations in the Bugs Bunny in my avi for a tattoo for myself to get on my birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2018)

NYC was so dope. Saw some mind blowing Picasso’s and the buildings and architecture was mesmerizing. I Wish I never came back home to Oregon because I love it there and it’s so inspiring. Being an artist today with technology to make it and still wanting to bust out all my pencils and markers ...it’s fucking crazy after my trip.It was so refreshing to visit the real art in the MOMA AND MET. So magical.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2018)

new project in the works.
One on paper and one Digital.

 
 
Can u tell which is on paper and which one is digital? It’s pretty fun working on them at the same time. I mostly try to copy what’s on the paper and try to make the digital look as close to it as possible .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2018)

The techno one has a crayon tool. I bought some real crayons for the real paper one and after using them for a little i realized that did not like the waxy residue that the crayons leave because I can’t go back into that waxy surface with other pencils and markers to mix. I don’t know right now. U know that’s why I never really liked crayons, I just haven’t used them for a while and wanted to see if I liked them again , but I don’t.i mean I don’t like them in real but I love them in techno. It’s sooo weird.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The techno one has a crayon tool. I bought some real crayons for the real paper one and after using them for a little i realized that did not like the waxy residue that the crayons leave because I can’t go back into that waxy surface with other pencils and markers to mix. I don’t know right now. U know that’s why I never really liked crayons, I just haven’t used them for a while and wanted to see if I liked them again , but I don’t.i mean I don’t like them in real but I love them in techno. It’s sooo weird.


Every medium has its points and drawbacks.

Often, constraints lead to creativity.

Just as often, to a nasty mess!

Lol

The struggle is sometimes the point.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes. That is so true. Wouldn’t it be great if we could see our own organs , like we had clear skin . Or maybe have a X-ray , CT scan or MRI portfolio of our organs. I did a really great meditation focusing on the gut , mind and heart and making wise decisions. As they say in Tibetian culture, if u take care of the mintutes, the years will take care of themselves. So I remembered a drawing I did once, of my gut , heart and kidneys and looked for it in my portfolio but it’s not there anymore. I must have thrown it out but I think it’s in this thread.
Yeah I found it , but I didn’t really draw any gut .. mostly focused on the lungs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2018)

working on a restaurant or food truck menu


----------



## DREGER (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2018)

Moved to Los Angeles, California and signed the lease on my new apartment yesterday and there was NO mention of growing or anything about marijuana  in it..... so I am good to go and can start to grow again as soon as I get settled in! YEAH!!!


----------



## The Dawg (May 2, 2018)

Congrats On Your New Move And Job


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Congrats On Your New Move And Job


Thanks Dawgie! the last 2 days have been cloudy here, like i brought the cloudy rainy weather from OR with me but now the sun is finally coming out. Your puppy cup looks amazing ! I still have that light that i got from you. Do you think it would grow a party cup plant? I would like to get the same set up that you have and grow a few party cups at the same time like you do. I am hoping at the end of your contest there will be a step by step guide and protocol to follow to get the winning results.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Moved to Los Angeles, California and signed the lease on my new apartment yesterday and there was NO mention of growing or anything about marijuana  in it..... so I am good to go and can start to grow again as soon as I get settled in! YEAH!!!


happy days.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2018)

Could get up to the 90s by the weekend!
















Welcome home!


----------



## The Dawg (May 3, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Dawgie! the last 2 days have been cloudy here, like i brought the cloudy rainy weather from OR with me but now the sun is finally coming out. Your puppy cup looks amazing ! I still have that light that i got from you. Do you think it would grow a party cup plant? I would like to get the same set up that you have and grow a few party cups at the same time like you do. I am hoping at the end of your contest there will be a step by step guide and protocol to follow to get the winning results.


The Only Way to Learn Is To Jump Right In And Do 1. Now I Will Let You Know That A Hydro Party Cups Require A Lot Of Attention. Right Now My Feeding Schedule Is Every 6 Hours And Yes The Cup Is Bone Dry Because I Should Be Feeding Her Every 4 But Im Lazy 

Yes You Lamp Will Cover A 2x2 Area


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> The Only Way to Learn Is To Jump Right In And Do 1. Now I Will Let You Know That A Hydro Party Cups Require A Lot Of Attention. Right Now My Feeding Schedule Is Every 6 Hours And Yes The Cup Is Bone Dry Because I Should Be Feeding Her Every 4 But Im Lazy
> 
> Yes You Lamp Will Cover A 2x2 Area


Ok. I can’t do hydro party cups due to my work schedule. When I walked into my new pad and into the living room this closet is there. Lol! If I could put holes in the side of the one closet wall it would vent to the patio right outside!! but I rent so i can’t do that. I thinking of rigging up a plastic slider with venting or do you think passive would suffice? It’s a 4 by 4 closet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2018)

I’ve got a good head start with this equipment I have but I can’t seem to find my 10 year old elaborate, diverse seed collection! With a lot of unique and hard to find strains


----------



## The Dawg (May 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok. I can’t do hydro party cups due to my work schedule. When I walked into my new pad and into the living room this closet is there. Lol! If I could put holes in the side of the one closet wall it would vent to the patio right outside!! but I rent so i can’t do that. I thinking of rigging up a plastic slider with venting or do you think passive would suffice? It’s a 4 by 4 closet. View attachment 4131189


Doc You Should Be OK Growing 1 Plant In Your 4x4 Passive. All You Will Need Is A Fan


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2018)

cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2018)

My grim reaper tatt....faded....just a slither of sand left... I think? I don’t know..should I get it touched up? I think when it fades completely ....so will I? ???


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My grim reaper tatt....faded....just a slither of sand left... I think? I don’t know..should I get it touched up? I think when it fades completely ....so will I? ???
> View attachment 4145315


Like sand through the hourglass...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2018)

This is my last post . I have succumbed to plastic plants. These, my new plastic plants. I don’t know what else to say.. it just happened. Maybe it’s just living in L . A.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is my last post . I have succumbed to plastic plants. These, my new plastic plants. I don’t know what else to say.. it just happened. Maybe it’s just living in L . A.
> View attachment 4154289


Say it ain't so!


----------



## The Dawg (Jun 22, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is my last post . I have succumbed to plastic plants. These, my new plastic plants. I don’t know what else to say.. it just happened. Maybe it’s just living in L . A.
> View attachment 4154289


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol. Ok I will try to snap out of it. lol. This has been the ...hands down ...the hardest working transition I have ever stepped into. I’m learning many different languages, trying to understand cultural issues far beyond I ever imagined. I am gearing up for a new painting for my sister .... so maybe I will stick around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2018)

My new art studio has excellent lighting and vaulted ceiling. 
This piece I have started I will be approaching with a collage target style I worked with in the past for a wave triptych in blues mostly with some orange and yellow. I think those are the requested colors.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2018)

couldnt upload the colors I wanted my avitar to be because the file was too big, so changed it to the grey to make it work. THis is how i want it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2018)

A sketch from a day at the beach. I got some positive feedback about the lifeguards stand and also a comment said it was a very depressing sketch. What do you think?


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 5, 2018)

Doc Don't Fixate On 1 Negative Comment And They Apparently Forgot To Take Their Antidepressants This Am


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

it wasn't a negative comment, she agreed with him. it is a depressing scene. the commercialization of any beautiful landscape is depressing.
in particular, i find the gull with the thinning feathers poignant


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4176585 A sketch from a day at the beach. I got some positive feedback about the lifeguards stand and also a comment said it was a very depressing sketch. What do you think?


I like the darkness in your work.

Your work is expressive and interpretive.

Most people are looking for a drawn version of a camera photo and that's not art- that's just regurgitation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 5, 2018)

i'd say it's 50/50 primitive/impressionist...it worked for rousseau, gauguin, picasso....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2018)

That sketch is awesome!

The Santa Monica pier and Venice are L.A. icons. So many people are drawn there (pun intended). One pair of my Grandparents lived in Venice and the other pair lived 15 miles south in Redondo beach.

L.A. beaches in the summer are crazy crowded on the weekends.

How was the drive and the parking?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2018)

The Dawg said:


> Doc Don't Fixate On 1 Negative Comment And They Apparently Forgot To Take Their Antidepressants This Am


Ok, thanks for the support Dawg! I try to be open minded and accepting of other people’s perspectives. There were depressing moments at the beach that day that I just can’t drag me down because more importantly there were so many fantastic different things to sketch! In retrospect I think that comment was more mean spirited then constructive. I realize could never get bored sketching at 
Santa Monica. I went to Zuma Beach in Malibu, today, which is a beautiful beach. But I was so bored! I did one sketch, packed up and drove back down To
Santa Monica where I finished the Zuma Beach sketch and started another sketch ....and can’t stop sketching everything in sight. It’s always a very energized scene and incredibly beautiful at Santa Monica. The Ferris wheel at night is so trippy. It lights up in the coolest colors.

This is Zuma Beach in Malibu
 
And a sketch I started in Santa Monica which I need to finish
 


ttystikk said:


> I like the darkness in your work.
> 
> Your work is expressive and interpretive.
> 
> Most people are looking for a drawn version of a camera photo and that's not art- that's just regurgitation.


Thank you.


Mohican said:


> That sketch is awesome!
> 
> The Santa Monica pier and Venice are L.A. icons. So many people are drawn there (pun intended). One pair of my Grandparents lived in Venice and the other pair lived 15 miles south in Redondo beach.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!
yeah I totally dig the iconic feel and am feeling a real creative connection At those beaches. Wow that is so cool your grandparents lived in such great beach towns. Your so lucky! The crowd was insane Friday. Gridlock on the pier. I love the large expansive beaches from Santa Monica to Redondo so much. I prefer the waves in that area as well.
Friday night Parking Santa Monica was super easy in lot 4 all day ...open spots all day and into the evening there and today Street parking at 3rd and Bay has spots just made sure we moved the car a couple times. Hope your doing well through the heat wave and enjoying your summer!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2018)

This one looked brand new ,cool ,white and clean 
 
Sun setting , high tide, Hermosa Beach 
 
Free parking all day up the Street from the Gringo mex restaurant and Manhattan Market.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2018)

Great sketching Ambs. I just redone my office and have your Picture hung finally!!!!!.......after all this time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2018)

DST said:


> Great sketching Ambs. I just redone my office and have your Picture hung finally!!!!!.......after all this time
> View attachment 4178150


Looks nice! Brilliant collection Dst. Ocean water temp 74 here and The cars his by my window like the waves down on the beach......

It’s been a rough start for me professionally here in LA. I start my 3rd job attempt next week sometime . I’m hoping this one in a better fit ! I eventually want to live closer to the beach . I have to take the 134 to 5 to the 110 to 405 to 105 and some other steets to get our favorite beach. It takes about an hour and driving in LA is very interesting. The highway system is incredible and the drivers are awesome. It’s like being a race car driver sometimes...weaving in and out of traffic.. finding your exit. U never know what’s around the corner. The LA River is like a highway . It’s made of concrete and weaves like a snake through the city.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looks nice! Brilliant collection Dst. Ocean water temp 74 here and The cars his by my window like the waves down on the beach......
> View attachment 4179018
> It’s been a rough start for me professionally here in LA. I start my 3rd job attempt next week sometime . I’m hoping this one in a better fit ! I eventually want to live closer to the beach . I have to take the 134 to 5 to the 110 to 405 to 105 and some other steets to get our favorite beach. It takes about an hour and driving in LA is very interesting. The highway system is incredible and the drivers are awesome. It’s like being a race car driver sometimes...weaving in and out of traffic.. finding your exit. U never know what’s around the corner. The LA River is like a highway . It’s made of concrete and weaves like a snake through the city.


Yet more reasons I never want to live there, as if I needed any more convincing. Lol

The only thing Colorado lacks is a saltwater beach.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Yet more reasons I never want to live there, as if I needed any more convincing. Lol
> 
> The only thing Colorado lacks is a saltwater beach.


. . I can think of plenty reasons not to move to Colorado besides no salt water....lol.. you don’t have to convince me of that.lol, 
*Colorado woman comes home to mountain lion trapped inside, and a dead house cat*
* *


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2018)

Are the canals is Amsterdam made of concrete @DST ? This is the LA River a couple blocks from my apartment. I found this great liquor store by my house as well . They have quite an expensive collection . are you familiar with this liquor?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2018)

Move to OC and work at HOAG!

I think DST is more familiar with the MACALLAN scotch below the Remy. My cousin is friends with a liquor distributor and they drank the 6K bottle when it was returned by Ritz Carlton.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2018)

Was the 6 k bottle as good as the price? I will look out for a job at Hoag. Thanks for the tip. At Santa Monica today. Cannabis airplane ads. Lol.i wish the vendors would walk around the beach like the mango mango Mango sellers and sell buds and suds like everyone really wants.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are the canals is Amsterdam made of concrete @DST ? This is the LA River a couple blocks from my apartment. I found this great liquor store by my house as well . They have quite an expensive collection . are you familiar with this liquor?
> View attachment 4179357
> View attachment 4179358


The 'grachten' have brick walls. Most of the original foundations for grachtenpanden (houses on the canals) were wood. Stacked tightly together like the Venetians style also. With the dry weather they have been pumping water into the foundations to keep them normal.
I saw a similar shaped and priced bottle in a pub in Glasgow. If you wanted a shot you had to buy the bottle. Can't recall the name though.
Hope you can find a job that makes you happy Ambs. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2018)

Another hot dirty summertime day on the beach.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2018)

I drink the 30 dollar Remy and it is very good. I imagine the 6K stuff is amazing.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . . I can think of plenty reasons not to move to Colorado besides no salt water....lol.. you don’t have to convince me of that.lol,
> *Colorado woman comes home to mountain lion trapped inside, and a dead house cat*
> *View attachment 4179315 *


You know they have Mountain Lions in California too, right?

Seriously, what do you have against Colorado?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2018)

I need to be at least an hour to hour and half at most from the ocean ...and it’s too cold there for me, don’t care for the snow and ice. I have Raynauds syndrome which makes an outdoor enthusiast like myself miserable in the cold outdoors that Colorado presents.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I need to be at least an hour to hour and half at most from the ocean ...and it’s too cold there for me, don’t care for the snow and ice. I have Raynauds syndrome which makes an outdoor enthusiast like myself miserable in the cold outdoors that Colorado presents.


That's fair. I do miss the ocean.

I understand the water is warmer than ever this summer?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> That's fair. I do miss the ocean.
> 
> I understand the water is warmer than ever this summer?


I don’t know too much about the previous seasonal oceans temperatures here because I’m new to the area. I am loving it though. I have gotten back into body boarding and all I want to do is go to the beach every day. I’m thinking about moving back to Hawaii if things don’t work out here. A travel gig for a year would be sweet.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t know too much about the previous seasonal oceans temperatures here because I’m new to the area. I am loving it though. I have gotten back into body boarding and all I want to do is go to the beach every day. I’m thinking about moving back to Hawaii if things don’t work out here. A travel gig for a year would be sweet.


I've given a lot of thought to buying a sailboat and going away and not coming back.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey dat Gg here! I’m glad to see your doing well in California!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I've given a lot of thought to buying a sailboat and going away and not coming back.


Let’s do it. Lol.


Popeye_ said:


> Hey dat Gg here! I’m glad to see your doing well in California!


hey dude! It’s fantastic to hear from you! I have missed you!!! I hope your well. I found a killer shop today downtown and scored some dank ass Larry OG. Give me a link to your new thread. I would like to subscribe to your coffee and smoke reports!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Let’s do it. Lol.
> 
> hey dude! It’s fantastic to hear from you! I have missed you!!! I hope your well. I found a killer shop today downtown and scored some dank ass Larry OG. Give me a link to your new thread. I would like to subscribe to your coffee and smoke reports!


Haha! It’s good to see a familar face! I’m glad the trip went successful for you and it’s good to see some DAT art again.
I’m going to start a thread soon and I will tag you in it when I do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2018)

Zuma Beach, Malibu California
8/19/18 pencil


----------



## The Dawg (Aug 19, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Zuma Beach, Malibu California
> 8/19/18 pencil
> 
> View attachment 4183673


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Let’s do it. Lol.
> 
> hey dude! It’s fantastic to hear from you! I have missed you!!! I hope your well. I found a killer shop today downtown and scored some dank ass Larry OG. Give me a link to your new thread. I would like to subscribe to your coffee and smoke reports!


You'd be amazed how many mermaids have already offered lol


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2018)

I like your beach art Dat. Very memorable, The Santa Monica pier one haunted me which is what good art does.
I couldn't forget it for days.
I liked the Van Gough sun and Ferris wheel, is everyone on their cellphones?
Those "beach chickens" are there too, beady eyes always watching your stuff.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2018)

DCcan said:


> I like your beach art Dat. Very memorable, The Santa Monica pier one haunted me which is what good art does.
> I couldn't forget it for days.
> I liked the Van Gough sun and Ferris wheel, is everyone on their cellphones?
> Those "beach chickens" are there too, beady eyes always watching your stuff.


Thank you DCan. Yes everyone at times is on their cell phones at Santa Monica. The beach chickens are awesome. I enjoy watching them and they like to watch me too! Mostly hoping I will feed them . It’s a beautiful day at the beach
Today. The Cannabis plane is going back and forth overhead . I have a sketch started.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2018)

8/26/18 
3 women at the beach
Pencil sketch


----------



## Fresh12 (Aug 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Zuma Beach, Malibu California
> 8/19/18 pencil
> 
> View attachment 4183673


Dat,I really like the zuma beach drawing with the boat,would you consider selling that one?


----------



## Fresh12 (Aug 27, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Haha! It’s good to see a familar face! I’m glad the trip went successful for you and it’s good to see some DAT art again.
> I’m going to start a thread soon and I will tag you in it when I do.


there he is..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2018)

Fresh12 said:


> Dat,I really like the zuma beach drawing with the boat,would you consider selling that one?


Absolutely! 
I can spray it with with fixative and you can pay me what you think it is worth plus postage coverage.


----------



## Fresh12 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dat,Just hit me in PM with what you think is fair and how you want to do it.Always been a fan of your art,keep it up girl.I dont check in everyday but when i see it ill get right back to you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2018)

Can I please get your opinions / critique on the 2 sketches I did . 
#1 the darker pencil Zuma Beach sketch and #2 lighter, 3 women on the beach sketch. 
Do you think that if I work on darkening and adding more pattern to the 3 women on the beach sketch so that it looks similar in darkness to the Zuma Beach sketch it would look more appealing? 
#1 Zuma Beach sketch 
 
#2 3 women on the beach sketch 
 
Thank you and have a wonderful Holiday weekend! Hang Loose.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2018)

The girl one is just missing the Malibu mountains:



You should visit the Getty Villa:

http://www.getty.edu/visit/villa/


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2018)

And the La Brea Tar Pits:

https://tarpits.org/visit/plan-your-trip

and the museums at Exposition park!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes, I was struggling with the sky that day. I will add the mountains, thank you for the suggestion Mohican. 
New pencil sketch. 
Hermosa Beach with seagull. 
9/2018.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2018)

Picked up some of these gummies in Ventura. They totally fucked me up . And then I started this pencil sketch at Zuma Beach at the Food stand with the bright colored umbrellas and bright colored picnick tables with listening to the music playing on the overhead speaker...Frank Sinatria , Dean Martin, Tony Bennett and Sammy Davis Junior. It was overcast and cold.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Absolutely!
> I can spray it with with fixative and you can pay me what you think it is worth plus postage coverage.


Hair spray works in a pinch if you don't have workable fixative. Its cheaper too.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 25, 2018)

Not an original work because I drew this based on someone's tattoo I saw online. And now I want this too, but different Chinese characters, and a little refinement.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 25, 2018)

Beautiful movement in the fins.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2018)

nice drawing of the fish. I need some water tatt work. Like been thinkin about Tsunami Waves.and should prob get a cactus too now that im living in the desert. Show us the tatt when you get it. What do those words say? I like how you did them because they look flaming like,I could totally see some flames with them. thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Oct 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> nice drawing of the fish. I need some water tatt work. Like been thinkin about Tsunami Waves.and should prob get a cactus too now that im living in the desert. Show us the tatt when you get it. What do those words say? I like how you did them because they look flaming like,I could totally see some flames with them. thanks for sharing and good luck.


Now I'm fascinated with the idea of a cactus tattoo, not that I would get one... Not saying its a bad idea either . I should get a mountain peak since in Colorado native 

I drew the doodle using only two pens, both like .7 mm,
used the purple for outlining and then the blue pen was used to create the shading

All I did was lightly go back and forth with pen to produce that shading around the characters and fish . 

I believe the characters are of someone's family name and first name.... Tis why I would have it changed to my own

Here is an original reference


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2018)

undercoverfbi said:


> Now I'm fascinated with the idea of a cactus tattoo, not that I would get one... Not saying its a bad idea either . I should get a mountain peak since in Colorado native
> 
> I drew the doodle using only two pens, both like .7 mm,
> used the purple for outlining and then the blue pen was used to create the shading
> ...


That is a very beautiful tattoo. It’s so natural looking.i can see the appeal.
I knew a guy once who lived and grew up in Oregon. When he going leave and head east he got a tattoo on his side of an outline of the state of Oregon with A few trees and roots spreading out all over his side . people get real attstched their home states it seems. Never crossed my mind to get a tattoo of New Jersey. Lol.

I’m thinking about getting my dads portrait . He died a year ago. He said he had no regrets. So a portrait of him with no regrets written below him and a bottle of Jack in one hand and a cig in the other and a Dallas Cowboys hat on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2018)

Sunday morning pencil doodle. 
Some prickly pears. 
 
Little sketch done out on a hike yesterday. It was uncomfortably windy so it’s all I could do. Some mountains and clouds.
 
And here is the drawing I did before I turned it into the painting below it


 
I might try my hand at a prickly pear painting . 
Later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

White sands NM 
 
 
 
It was a 5 mile loop hike and very visually stimulating. Thanks for swinging by! Happy Holiday and happy New Year two!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2018)

The same to you Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> The same to you Amber.


I got some seeds! So the New Year is going to be so fantasticOh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2018)

I’m working on this here painting 

 
Have a merry x mas and mucho happy new Year!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 22, 2018)

Wow! The vivid contrast and clear colors! 
I dig it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2018)

I thinks I did done finish er up now 
Y’all z


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas to you and M. Hope you are doing well and have a great festive season. Peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2018)

DST said:


> Merry Xmas to you and M. Hope you are doing well and have a great festive season. Peace DST


Same to you DST. Merry Xmas to you and your family and a very Happy New Year. 
als je de kans krijgt, kun je me e-mailen op mijn yahoo-account. Ik kan je add-on niet vinden. Ik wilde zien of u enige ervaring had met het verkrijgen van een Nederlands sofi-nummer ... Dank u Peace DAT


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Same to you DST. Merry Xmas to you and your family and a very Happy New Year.
> als je de kans krijgt, kun je me e-mailen op mijn yahoo-account. Ik kan je add-on niet vinden. Ik wilde zien of u enige ervaring had met het verkrijgen van een Nederlands sofi-nummer ... Dank u Peace DAT


geen probleem.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Same to you DST. Merry Xmas to you and your family and a very Happy New Year.
> als je de kans krijgt, kun je me e-mailen op mijn yahoo-account. Ik kan je add-on niet vinden. Ik wilde zien of u enige ervaring had met het verkrijgen van een Nederlands sofi-nummer ... Dank u Peace DAT


hey Ambs. No worries. Its a piece of piss getting a sofi number. Do you have a cloggy passport? I am in Brussels just now. I'll email you when I get back at the weekend. peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2018)

DST said:


> hey Ambs. No worries. Its a piece of piss getting a sofi number. Do you have a cloggy passport? I am in Brussels just now. I'll email you when I get back at the weekend. peace DST


Lol. Piece of piss and a cloggy passport. lol you crack me up. Have a good trip.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2018)

It is quite chilly here now and it even snowed. I don’t do well in the cold so stayed inside and painted this.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 3, 2019)

Beautiful!

Have you seen any of these yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2019)

Dreamy dreamy . That’s my dream house right there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Have you seen any of these yet?


that looks like artillery burst in freeze frame


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2019)

I love the colors of the tan tumbleweeds and green marijuana tree!
****************************
I did not like the last painting I did shown above with the prickly pears. So I changed it up. Using gold paint applied directly squirting straight from the tube with no brush, I made some thick texture lines like creases in the way the mountains look here. I am much happier with this painting now . I like the simplicity and it’s honesty. It was one area in one of the prickly pears that had a linear texture I was think about scraping away . Instead I used it to inspire the changes I made.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2019)

I found the color bronze today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2019)

I started this painting here in New Mexico from inspiration I got when it used to look like this here like a couple months ago. But winter came and changed the yellows so fast to browns. I can not work on this painting anymore.yeah I could fake it but I don’t have it in me . Now I am moving from New Mexico so I will just leave it as is until I find a landscape that inspires me to finish it because it is not finished.It’s in Limbo. I think I will go to Kansas to look for these yellows. I will be close to Kansas and I feel Kansas in this one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2019)

We went to a strange place yesterday called “The City of Rocks”. We walked through the city 
It looks like this from a distance 
 
And looks like this walking through it.
 
 
It’s a very strange and beautiful place!
Then we hiked to the top of a mountain directly next to the City of Rocks. 
 
Here is Mike at the very top and if you look closely you can see the city of Rocks in the background.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We went to a strange place yesterday called “The City of Rocks”. We walked through the city
> It looks like this from a distance
> View attachment 4268565
> And looks like this walking through it.
> ...


are those like the rocks that helped Noah build his ark like in de movies?
looks like a cool visit.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We went to a strange place yesterday called “The City of Rocks”. We walked through the city
> It looks like this from a distance
> View attachment 4268565
> And looks like this walking through it.
> ...


There's a place not far from me that looks a lot like that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2019)

DST said:


> are those like the rocks that helped Noah build his ark like in de movies?
> looks like a cool visit.


Yeah I think so. It was so exhausting! I was so discouraged in the trek up because there was a straight route directly up that would have cut off At least 2 miles of long switchbacks . I totally would have done a steep short incline to the top then long miles worth of switchbacks In this situation.the place was creepy weird for sure. I have no desire to ever go back again. Lol


ttystikk said:


> There's a place not far from me that looks a lot like that.


Do you like it?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I think so. It was so exhausting! I was so discouraged in the trek up because there was a straight route directly up that would have cut off At least 2 miles of long switchbacks . I totally would have done a steep short incline to the top then long miles worth of switchbacks In this situation.the place was creepy weird for sure. I have no desire to ever go back again. Lol
> 
> Do you like it?


Yes, it's a cool spot. Right next to the highway, there's a rest stop there. It has a nice view of the mountains, too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds nice. I’m moving today from New Mexico. I haven’t smoked anything since leaving California. I smoked 
Some really nasty weed from a lot of shops there in Los Angeles and so decided to stop smoking while i was there because the weed was making me sick. Then I just never got a card here to get any in New Mexico. And it’s so super uptight here with the border patrol every where I drive is a check point to go through. I just didn’t need the Extra stress added to my already incrediblely stressful job.So it’s been almost 8 months I have been weed free and I’m so Jonsin to get stoned. It’s ridiculous. I got a drug test to do next week for my new job and then I’m going to get my med card and start growing again. And hopefully find some good creative inspiration for some art. Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2019)

What state are you headed to now?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2019)

Oh and Happy Groundhogs day! 
Oklahoma.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh and Happy Groundhogs day!
> Oklahoma.


OK is med legal? I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> OK is med legal? I wouldn't have expected that.


I was surprised as well. Seems like these OKies like being high and serious about marijuana.It says they passed the med law in July last year and there was no fuckin around after that. Da green Shit is exploding round these parts.
https://www.denverpost.com/2018/12/23/oklahoma-medical-marijuana/amp/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2019)

An OKC mural. There are some cool ones around.


----------



## The Dawg (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## F&N (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi all, sorry to interrupt... I was messing around with a pic someone sent me and I think it looks really cool so I thought I would share.
View attachment 4293023


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2019)

I got me a nice ole small dark closet to grow some pot in and it will be the best closet to use to hide in Incase a tornado hits. I hung my light up easily from the metal shelf and there is an outlet right outside the door. I need me a new PH meter, any suggestions? I had a blue lab one before and it was totally awesome.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2019)

Cool. Back on the growing tip!!! Good luck Ambs.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 10, 2019)

You Can Never Go Wrong With A Blue Labs Meter


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Just make sure you keep it wet. I got the KCl storage fluid too.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 10, 2019)

I Store Mine In pH 4.0 In A Shot Glass


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2019)

DST said:


> Cool. Back on the growing tip!!! Good luck Ambs.


Thank you! 


The Dawg said:


> You Can Never Go Wrong With A Blue Labs Meter


my last one was so reliable! I had it for years and it never malfunctioned. So I just ordered another one.


Mohican said:


> Just make sure you keep it wet. I got the KCl storage fluid too.


ok, I will, thanks for the tip. I ordered the blue lab KCl storage solution. 


The Dawg said:


> I Store Mine In pH 4.0 In A Shot Glass


Awesome ! I just ordered the roots organic potting soil in the green and black bag and the roots organic player pack! Yippee!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2019)

So now all left to get is a decent timer and temp/humidity reader. I would like a decent timer for a change. I recall at one point having 2 shoe boxes full of broken or malfunctioning timers. Lol any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2019)

GE electronic timer at Home Depot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2019)

Started Germinating One Dinafem Blue Cheese seed today . It’s Exodus UK cheese x Blueberry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2019)

It’s Party Time bitches


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2019)

Whoo Hoo, it’s her Birthday!! On St.Patrick’s day!! Yippie!!! It’s good luck! She is so cute. She only took 1 day to grow her tail. I kept the closet At 80 degrees and kept her moist having to spray the paper towel very often, but it paid off. I think I will name her Nora after my mother in law who is 100% Irish.
 
I put her in the soil and have the light on 18-6 for maybe a week or so. I have just 2 of the 4 LEDs on and keeping it this high because I have no idea where a good level is. I never used this light before.


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 17, 2019)

Doc Turn The Other Bank On When Your Girl Breaks Ground. Then Move The Light To 28 Inches Above The Top Of Your Cup That Will Give You About 375 umols And Leave It Their. If Your Lady Starts Stretching Too Much For Ya Move It Down A Couple Of Inches.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2019)

The Dawg said:


> Doc Turn The Other Bank On When Your Girl Breaks Ground. Then Move The Light To 28 Inches Above The Top Of Your Cup That Will Give You About 375 umols And Leave It Their. If Your Lady Starts Stretching Too Much For Ya Move It Down A Couple Of Inches.


Thanks Dawg, I will do that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2019)

Some of my art:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Some of my art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work with that chainsaw brother.some of them looks like Dali’s Melting Clocks


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2019)

they kinda remind me of Parmaham


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 19, 2019)

DST said:


> they kinda remind me of Parmaham


Yeah they look tasty.
She is growing so ridiculously fast. This is 2 days from tail breakout.

I lowered the light to 28 inches and turned on the other bank, so it is fully lit. It made the closet much hotter . My temp jumped13 degrees. I am working on dialing in my humidity and can now turn off the space heater I was using in there. I have one small oscillating fan but will get another. My plan is to keep one small fan inside the closet and one outside the closet with the door slightly cracked to draw in fresh air. I ordered a 1 gallon smart pot and some white Mylar for the door and floor. My nutes should be coming Thursday and I plan on using distilled water .

Also, I am 12/12 from seed. The light seeping from the cracks in the door was disrupting my beauty sleep. So she is a 6 to 6 sun bather.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2019)

You planning on one main cola or topping lst/hst or some other shizz on it? I vote 1 fat cola!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks happy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2019)

DST said:


> You planning on one main cola or topping lst/hst or some other shizz on it? I vote 1 fat cola!!!


Yeah one fat cola!!


Mohican said:


> Looks happy!


thanks man
I checked out the Philbrook today in Tulsa. It exceeded my expectations. Lots of wicked cool art. Here is one on display of Huntington Beach, California. This artist had a room with black and whites representing environmental nightmarish shit.


*****************************************
I was pleasantly surprised to see my Ole Professor from UCBerkeley representing in the house. Richard Shaw . He was a cool cat. He was friends with Ed Hardy and had him come to a speak at class one day.
 
*****************************************
I like the irony of this painting. The room it hung in was fantastic. Lots of super old furniture, carpets and decorative old heavy drapes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2019)

New Drawing of a bird I saw.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2019)

interesting mix of art. looks like a cool visit. love the charcoal and graphite!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2019)

DST said:


> interesting mix of art. looks like a cool visit. love the charcoal and graphite!!!


Yes, amazing detail. I love that drawing. It reminds me of my last summer spent in Los Angeles. What a Disgustingly filthy place. My car windows were always coated with a thick layer of black smog. I kept windex and a roll of paper towels in my car trunk to clean my windows of that dirty black coat of smog almost daily. The beach was littered with oil balls. They were these black encapsulated humongous jellybean shaped monstrosities. If you stepped on one and the hot goo exploded on you, you were totally fucked unless you had rubbing alcohol to get it off your feet. I unknowingly ....naively stepped on one and I couldn’t get the shit off with water or a paper towel. I was so kinda scared of the toxic properties i asked the lifeguard, what the hell?. He nonchalantly told me what it was and that the beaches are always covered in them and told me how to get it off.

I drew another bird today.

I found a really cute gif of an identical pair of lovebirds as Pickle and Ghostface.

Nora is looking quite perky!


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, amazing detail. I love that drawing. It reminds me of my last summer spent in Los Angeles. What a Disgustingly filthy place. My car windows were always coated with a thick layer of black smog. I kept windex and a roll of paper towels in my car trunk to clean my windows of that dirty black coat of smog almost daily. The beach was littered with oil balls. They were these black encapsulated humongous jellybean shaped monstrosities. If you stepped on one and the hot goo exploded on you, you were totally fucked unless you had rubbing alcohol to get it off your feet. I unknowingly ....naively stepped on one and I couldn’t get the shit off with water or a paper towel. I was so kinda scared of the toxic properties i asked the lifeguard, what the hell?. He nonchalantly told me what it was and that the beaches are always covered in them and told me how to get it off.
> 
> I drew another bird today.
> View attachment 4307731
> ...


sounds like London. spend more than a few days there and you have black bogeys.....vile.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2019)

DST said:


> sounds like London. spend more than a few days there and you have black bogeys.....vile.


Oh yeah. Nothing like a little exhaust to spice up your booger’s. So tasty. Yum yum.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2019)

Today I transplanted Nora to a 1 gallon smart pot. Her roots look terrific! It was Avery smooth transition. Her party cup shape stayed bound together when I slipped her out and into her new home. Then a good slow soaking and she looks might happy!

A new bird drawing


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 30, 2019)

Nora's Looking Real Sexy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2019)

The Dawg said:


> Nora's Looking Real Sexy


Namaste my friend. Indeed. 
I got Nora a few new toys today. A new watering container, a new heavy duty plastic water saucer and a couple good luck gnomes to keep her company! 
Ready for Take Off!
 
My set up is this. 
Humidifier full refill daily running on a timer for her 12 hours on.
Heater on low daily and cranked up at night for 75- 83 degrees 24/7
Oscillating fan positioned just inside the open door to pull in fresh air 12 hour daytime. Door is slightly ajar, approximately 4 inch opening while light is on.
Light at approximately 28 inches above Nora on 12/12. Off at night . 
Feeding check as needed. On the weekly feeding schedule provided.
 
 
 
Hopefully she rebounds quickly from the transplant. 
Cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello friends 
I Mixed some fresh food for Nora. I jumped to Week 1 bloom feed schedule. Mixed up half gallon solution by cutting the dose in half. My PPM reading was 560. I thought that was a big jump from her last feeding of around 300 PPMs so I added more distilled water and cut it down to 470 PPMs. There are a lot of ingredients to mix. She seems to enjoy eating them all!


 
Have a nice week!


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2019)

I got really enthusiastic about ph-ing for a while. Now I try and mix any nutes in a way that I know the ph range will be around were I want it. It feels wrong to me using ph up and down, but hey, my water seems to be a bit crazy crazy at the moment so needs must. Hope Nora is doing well. Hows the mild mannered janitor doing? not karate chopped anyone yet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello amigo! Oh very good! Everyone is very well, gracious. 
Yes I feel your pain. I never ph. I only ppm. I love to ppm. It’s interesting to travel with a ppm meter and take tap water readings in different parts of the country. My tap now is 440. What’s your tap? I hate ph pens. I don’t use em. It’s bad enough I gots to calibrate a glucometer everyday with those stupid low and high drops. Fooey!


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello amigo! Oh very good! Everyone is very well, gracious.
> Yes I feel your pain. I never ph. I only ppm. I love to ppm. It’s interesting to travel with a ppm meter and take tap water readings in different parts of the country. My tap now is 440. What’s your tap? I hate ph pens. I don’t use em. It’s bad enough I gots to calibrate a glucometer everyday with those stupid low and high drops. Fooey!


I don't actually know and I don't have a ppm meter, but we just tested the hardness and it was 1, whatever that means (we bought a new dishwasher and that was part of the set up).


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a water softener and it has the option of using KCl instead of NaCl. It is more expensive but the added potassium is good for everything and less sodium is a good thing as well. We use 90% less soap for everything.

It is a pain to refill the softener with three 40 pound bags of KCl every three months but worth it.

I was amazed when I pHed the rainwater here. 5.7! The plants always looked so happy after a rainstorm and I wanted to know why.
I checked my hose water and it was 8.0!
Bought some phosphoric acid at the farm store and figured out that two pumps of acid in a 5 gallon Home Depot bucket filled with hose water gave me 5.7.
Plus the acid is great for removing calcium and rust from metal.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

1 base nute self buffering 26 day 38 watts LED


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> 1 base nute self buffering 26 day 38 watts LED
> View attachment 4315903 View attachment 4315904


Wow that is impressive. I just remembered the last nute line I used was ph buffered which is why I don’t think I ever had ph problems. I haven’t used this current nute line before so I hope i don’t have ph problems. That is some nice stacking and the trunk is so thick. What strain is that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

She is a month old today and really starting to stink. 
I don’t know how I am going to control this odor. I leave the closet door a jar about 4 inches for intake and outtake fans ( I consider the fan that sits at the door opening facing in towards Nora my intake fan and the fan in the inside corner pointed out toward the door my out take fan) .adding carbon filter with the door open seems pointless. I have an air purifier fan so I set in the room outside the door on today so maybe that might help cut down the stench a little.


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 17, 2019)

Looking Good Doc. How Far From The Light Is She Now?

Looks like About 16 Inches? The Ideal Height For That Lamp Is 12/14 Inches Above Your Canopy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

The Dawg said:


> Looking Good Doc. How Far From The Light Is She Now?
> 
> Looks like About 16 Inches? The Ideal Height For That Lamp Is 12/14 Inches Above Your Canopy


She is 28 inches from the light like u told me to do when I started. I didn’t realize it should change. I thought her lower limbs looked weak and dumpy Did I ruin everything? how much weed do you think she will produce? I’m following my feeding schedule and my PPMs are at 700 right now is that too high? Omg I could cry. I’m going to have a meltdown . All that work for nothing.


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 17, 2019)

The Dawg said:


> Doc Turn The Other Bank On When Your Girl Breaks Ground. Then Move The Light To 28 Inches Above The Top Of Your Cup That Will Give You About 375 umols And Leave It Their. If Your Lady Starts Stretching Too Much For Ya Move It Down A Couple Of Inches.


I Ment For You To Leave It At 28 Inches And Let Your Sexy Lady To Grow Up To It. No You Have Not Ruined It Just Lower Your lamp To 14 Inches And Maintain 14 Inches Above Your Canopy And You Will Be Fine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

Ok 14 inches . thanks and have a happy 420. I just got approved for my med card and they are mailing to me . I hope I get it by 420. I might try some local weed but the shit is super expensive. This one shop down the block has some nice strains and wants $55 an eight. Then u have to wonder how much pesticide is in it. 
What about the PPMs? Have you ever used arora organic nutes like mine ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2019)

Fuck the closet. I jus bought this here limited addition gorilla grow tent.


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fuck the closet. I jus bought this here limited addition gorilla grow tent.
> View attachment 4319696


Were Is It At. I Cant See It


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2019)

The Dawg said:


> Were Is It At. I Cant See It


You won’t be able to smell it either once I spruce it all up!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow after lowering the light and stopping the humidifier it’s like she sprung to life and became reborn. she grew 2 inches over night! She was so hungry I had to feed her again this morning!Her fan leaves are so huge. It’s amazing!And some other great news....ordered a new fan to go with my new tent.!!!



Have a wonderful day and an incredible 420 tomorrow!


----------



## The Dawg (Apr 19, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok 14 inches . thanks and have a happy 420. I just got approved for my med card and they are mailing to me . I hope I get it by 420. I might try some local weed but the shit is super expensive. This one shop down the block has some nice strains and wants $55 an eight. Then u have to wonder how much pesticide is in it.
> What about the PPMs? Have you ever used arora organic nutes like mine ?


Doc I Also Work At A Local Grow Shop And Roots Organic Is What I Always Recommend To Newbies And I Get Nothing But Great Reviews. I Tell Them Just Follow The Directions And You Will Be Fine As Strawberry Wine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m very happy with her structural development and dark green color. I received my super stealth fan on Sunday. My Phresh 6 in x 16 carbon scrubber arrives today and my tent on Friday so I will be able get Nora into her new home this weekend . She really reeks . Bud formation is looking good. 
Rolling into week 6 now. I cut my grow nutrition down and boosted my bloom up. I see no signs of any distress and my PPMs have leaped to 900 with her breakfast this morning. 
 
 ​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2019)

Hope ya”ll are doing well.
Things are going well for us here. Nora has really packed on some height and her buds are really coming on swell. She is just over 2 feet tall now. 
Once my AC Infinity Cloudline S4 Quiet 4” In-line duct fan with speed controller arrives tomorrow I will be moving Nora from her closet into her new beautiful and stealthy Gorilla Grow Tent . 
This 4x2 Tent is equipt with a new 6”x16” Pfresh carbon filter/scrubber attached to my new AC Infinity Cloudline 6 with temp/humidity/ reader and controller and 10 speed fan speed controller and timer. 
 
 
 
I got a new bong as well to smoke her in.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2019)

Got her in her new home. 
 
She is displaying very slight nute burn on her upper leaf tips... so next feeding I am cutting her PPMs from 1000 to 600.
I was following the feeding schedule but had a feeling that the PPMs were a bit too high . Should have checked her run off today but will next feed.
I got 77 degrees steady right now in the tent which is just a couple degrees cooler then the closet. 
So looking good...


----------



## mezzomario (May 2, 2019)

i am bad at drawing, so i try to write stories and translate them from other languages


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2019)

Nora is fucked. She has a potassium Deficiency. I’m never using Aurora products again.way too complicated feeding schedule. I admit I fucked up and didn’t read the small print in italics about alternating food one feed And then water next feed which ... so it started my Nute Burn . And I tried flushing but now she has potassium Deficiency. I sprinkled some dry uprising bloom in her which is my one nutrient supply that has the highest amount of Potassium in it . I also have some GH Flora clean 
mineral salt clearing solution ordered to help with another flush.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2019)

On another, happier note, I'm looking forward to how your recent change of venue is reflected in your art.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for your continued interest and support ttystick!
I am starting a new project. My sister has asked if I would make her something to hang over her couch in her new seaside home. She has requested some very specific colors to match her sea glass color wall and orange decor and also her wood floor so I am going to do a paper collage with small targets in soft colors . The 4x2 piece will be sectioned in 3 horizontal color chunks . The top representative sky, the middle represents sea and the bottom sand. I did this sketch with colored pencils 
but the actual colors will be watercolor soft tones like these paint samples
 
This 4x2 canvas will be lined with colored targets cut from custom water color paper that I make
 . Here is a sample of the cutting tools and sample target. 
This one I did a while ago and it’s one of my all time favorite pieces so I have been wanting to make another one for a while but this time I am using cutting tools for precision cuts. Have a fantastic weekend my friend!
Cheers,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2019)

Nora is starting to cheer up. I think I have her headed in the right direction. I am adding some dry bloom powder that came with my player pack. Uprising bloom . It has the most amount of phosphorus in my stash right now and she seems to be responding well to it. I noticed her ph during her bad days was 5.7 and now it’s up to 7.2. When I go to feed her she seems to be drinking slower , really soaking it up. I noticed in her bad days the feed would just sit on top of the soil and then when it did penetrate it would penetrate very quickly. Now my feed ppm is higher then my run off . Her tips have stopped burning and the main phosphorus damage is on the upper bud leaves and it might be stopping at this point. Over all she looks greener and healthier. Her buds are fattening and I am really happy and proud of myself for fighting this problem and figuring out what was going on and how to save her and get her healed up before I completely ruined the buds. It took a A lot patience and reflection on past growing experience. I did purchase a ph pen as well to help figure things out. 
My new collage is going well. I painted the sections out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2019)

Nora, Blue Cheese.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2019)

In progress.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2019)

Moving along.....
Getting very challenging...
probably remove the 2nd row from top. That is the orange and blue only target with only 2 colors in it instead of the 4 colors every other target has.its too distracting I think.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2019)

Took out that row.
The momentum has changed.
Now I am going to be doing a lot of shifting the rows. That is the beauty of tacking them up before glue down.

I don’t know maybe it’s done.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Took out that row.
> The momentum has changed.
> Now I am going to be doing a lot of shifting the rows. That is the beauty of tacking them up before glue down.
> View attachment 4347395
> I don’t know maybe it’s done.


Knowing when to stop tinkering is one of the hardest decisions in art.

FWIW it already looks amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2019)

Let the tinkering commence 
Thank you ttystikk , sweetheart
 


ttystikk said:


> Knowing when to stop tinkering is one of the hardest decisions in art.
> 
> FWIW it already looks amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2019)

Do you see where I am going with this? Lol... not done yet but sorted out more properly. Feeling it now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2019)

I chopped Nora apart yesterday and placed flowers into glass cups of distilled water for a couple days to allow her to drink via capillary action. 
 
 

I have the flowers remaining in the tent with the light on. I cut the oscillating fan is all. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2019)

must feel nice to have your own smoke in the pipe line.....smoke on Ambs!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2019)

DST said:


> must feel nice to have your own smoke in the pipe line.....smoke on Ambs!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2019)

I went to the dispensary to pick up some gummies for my sister and this painting was hanging up. Entitled “ Fruity Pebbles” asking price $2,500, sicker Shock!!! Not that good..... more like a $75 dollar piece. This is a college town for bloody hell.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2019)

gtfo, no way I'd pay 75$ for that.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2019)

DST said:


> gtfo, no way I'd pay 75$ for that.......


Yeah right... it’s pretty ugly. I wouldn’t even hang it up in my pad if it was free, it’s so horrible. 
I manicured the flowers and changed their water in their cups . I need to get a pack of large brown paper bags that they make for tree leaves. The local Lowe’s has an entire pallet of them but they can find them anywhere because they are so disorganized! So I hope to find some this weekend in Tulsa. Then i will remove the stems and dry them slowly in the bags. 

I raised the sea level to my liking and happy the way it’s looking so far. Have a splendid weekend folks! 
Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2019)

On to a Golden sky....
 
It’s weird. It’s like I feel like I’m placing the targets with a brush stroke. 
 
Drying my weed.
 
I moved the intake fan so the air going into the tent is up at the top of the tent not directly into the paper bag at the bottom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2019)

I finished placing all the circles down.
So bought a fucking glue gun to start tacking out the push pins and glue the paper circles down permanently. It’s been problematic and messy and I burned my finger. I got it caught under a circle and the hot glue pulled it down like a magnet and i couldn’t get it loose for what seemed like a minute.

I found an alternative to hot glue. They are called Glue Dots . Hopefully they will work better and I can get this piece done . It’s not so much fun anymore. I am thinking about burning this piece and starting over, there are too many irregularities in it and I am embarrassed to send it to my sisters to hang in her house. She said she loves the picture but reality is a different story. I don’t know if I want to go through the trouble of mailing her a piece of shit.
Cheers,


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2019)

*Mistakes are almost always of a sacred nature. Never try to correct them. On the contrary: rationalize them, understand them thoroughly. After that, it will be possible for you to sublimate them.* 
-Salvador Dali


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> *Mistakes are almost always of a sacred nature. Never try to correct them. On the contrary: rationalize them, understand them thoroughly. After that, it will be possible for you to sublimate them.*
> -Salvador Dali


I love that quote! Thanks BB!
I tried the glue dots but they don’t work on canvas , so I got a tip from a YouTube vid about glue gun strings and how to control them. I think I was a bit overwhelmed and possibly frightened of the final job with pins and hot glue. I am half way done now and things are going better. I have learned quite a bit from this piece and now moving onto my next one I have some new ideas that might make things easier and more fun!


My Blue Cheese is dry and in jars. It packs a punch! Burns well but still needs some time to cure. I’m thinking chem 4 waterfarm scrog next run with a new Timber light.
Have a killer weekend and stay cool! It’s hotter then hell here 100 plus degrees hot with wicked hot and heavy winds. Oklahoma winds are so soft and pleasant even when they whip up and blow things over they feel really amazing. I think you just have to experience it to know what I’m talking about.
Take care!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love that quote! Thanks BB!
> I tried the glue dots but they don’t work on canvas , so I got a tip from a YouTube vid about glue gun strings and how to control them. I think I was a bit overwhelmed and possibly frightened of the final job with pins and hot glue. I am half way done now and things are going better. I have learned quite a bit from this piece and now moving onto my next one I have some new ideas that might make things easier and more fun!
> View attachment 4353326
> View attachment 4353327
> ...


I'm jelly. I lost my blue cheese cut and I'm bummed about it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm jelly. I lost my blue cheese cut and I'm bummed about it!


Dinafem has em. 
Before shipment im pickin off as many of these glue strings as I can with tweezers. Now a nice supply of weed in my closet!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2019)

Made a custom fitted shipping box for the art . Fed ex wanted over $200 so I made my own and will ship USPS...the address block area I filled with little glue on gem stones. 
front:

Back:
 
This is a card I made with some of them gemstones.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2019)

hey Ambs, you put me back on the email spam list lol. Don't think my mails are getting through. Wanted to check the fairy landed at your sister's ok?
Have a good weekend
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2019)

DST said:


> hey Ambs, you put me back on the email spam list lol. Don't think my mails are getting through. Wanted to check the fairy landed at your sister's ok?
> Have a good weekend
> DST


Sorry, no no I didn’t put you there DST. Not sure why you go there. Try to fix it. I didn’t even know I had a spam folder. Yes fairy landed safely thank you! 
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2019)

Took down my tent for a couple months. Now I have a lot more space in my art studio. These Waxmaid silicone glass bongs are amazing , so I ordered another one. A glow in the dark one because we like to do it in the dark sometimes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2019)

These removable Glue Dots are a game changer. No more holes with push pins. The little glue dots are tacky enough to stick and hold up and I can move the pieces around without damaging either, so I’m quite happy about this progress.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2019)

The solid blue background was too uninspiring, so I’m breaking it up with colored paper to help me get my groove on.


----------



## Kushash (Jun 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Took down my tent for a couple months. Now I have a lot more space in my art studio. These Waxmaid silicone glass bongs are amazing , so I ordered another one. A glow in the dark one because we like to do it in the dark sometimes.
> View attachment 4358060


I ordered the Rasta version of this bong today after seeing your post.
When I saw this box in a scene at the end of Gardians of the Galaxy it reminded me of what you are working with.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2019)

Kushash said:


> I ordered the Rasta version of this bong today after seeing your post.
> When I saw this box in a scene at the end of Gardians of the Galaxy it reminded me of what you are working with.
> View attachment 4358156


Cheers! Enjoy your new bong. I bought the blue green and white one for my bro in law. I like the fresh clean look to this one. Will look good at the poolside.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2019)

I took apart that last collage. It was just a warm up.
Now I will focus on another Sky, Sea and Sand paper Collage. I would My pallet to contain different colors then the last one . I want to work with purpled and reds excluding oranges.

Pencil warm up

Watercolor/Acrylic painting sketch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2019)

Before activating 
 
After Activating


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2019)

I saw the art hung on her wall. Now my little sister wants one and my older sister needs another sister one over on the other side of the hall door. It will have to be a lot smaller


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2019)

Will need to be much smaller. Interesting door frame!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2019)

DST said:


> Will need to be much smaller. Interesting door frame!


Yes, the door frame is interesting. It is such an awkward space to work with . I’m thinking a circle shape.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2019)

a portrait shaped frame instead? or long portrait frame might be cool....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2019)

DST said:


> a portrait shaped frame instead? or long portrait frame might be cool....


Yeah totally groovy idea DST! Thank you Mate’
I finally broke through my creative block today ! I’m so relieved. I was in a deep tornado of uncertainty and confusion. I was struggling with moving forward with using the punch out circle crafty collage approach for another piece . after putting quite a bit of work into one,, I dismantled it. I put all my colored paper away and rearranged my studio. I got a massive drawing itch so busted out my color pencils and it’s just flowing out now like so rhythmically and peacefully. I have had a major break through and So much reflection and darkness .it happened After I was listening to a samurai warrior meditation and it was rather inspiring.

Remember that watercolor painting I did WAY back that included your friends name who passed away from breast cancer shortly before I met you?
KAREN
I made a ribbon in her honor and hung the piece in my room at the Cancer center.

Now Im making another one on the large canvas. It has hearts and ribbons. I have never drawn with pencils on canvas before and it feels really natural and I love texture it makes and like how the pencil feels on canvas.


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah totally groovy idea DST! Thank you Mate’
> I finally broke through my creative block today ! I’m so relieved. I was in a deep tornado of uncertainty and confusion. I was struggling with moving forward with using the punch out circle crafty collage approach for another piece . after putting quite a bit of work into one,, I dismantled it. I put all my colored paper away and rearranged my studio. I got a massive drawing itch so busted out my color pencils and it’s just flowing out now like so rhythmically and peacefully. I have had a major break through and So much reflection and darkness .it happened After I was listening to a samurai warrior meditation and it was rather inspiring.
> 
> Remember that watercolor painting I did WAY back that included your friends name who passed away from breast cancer shortly before I met you?
> ...


That's very sweet and thoughtful Ambs. Bless you.
I wasn't the best artist but always preferred using pencils. I was.more into technical drawing. I once had aspirations of being an architect.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2019)

DST said:


> That's very sweet and thoughtful Ambs. Bless you.
> I wasn't the best artist but always preferred using pencils. I was.more into technical drawing. I once had aspirations of being an architect.


Don’t you ever get the itch to just pick up a pencil and draw with your yin’s?


----------



## maltdizzy (Aug 10, 2019)

some pretty cool shit! I'm an artist too


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t you ever get the itch to just pick up a pencil and draw with your yin’s?


mrs dst is all over that.  my Yins would get bored watching me design a football stadium lol. Yin 1 is now getting a lot better. We get houses and a family with names and a nice sun and trees and stuff Yin 2 just likes drawing lots and lots of circles or lines (which are often called 'snakes', ) hehe. Yin 2 has glasses now and he is just too freaking cute to take seriously. He's like a wee mini cartoon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t you ever get the itch to just pick up a pencil and draw with your yin’s?


Did your avi ever play with Tom Scott and the LA Express?
 
Just curious.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did your avi ever play with Tom Scott and the LA Express?
> View attachment 4378750
> Just curious.


You know it! Those cats really know how to
Jam.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2019)

I need to get a reverse osmosis water filter for my next grow. I found this super stealth small counter top unit and Its has all the features I need. Like no messy cord and hoses. It works like a coffee machine and they sell it on amazon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2019)

Mixing it up .... in progress


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2019)

Moving along easy.

I’m feeling Cy Twombley

Which is very weird because when I saw his guarded room of paintings a couple years ago in the Philadelphia Museum i absolutely hated his work. Then I was also looking for this other artist I’m thinking about from the nyc scene of the 1950- 1980. He did a heart shaped kinda impressionistic , loose and drippy with some found objects glued in . It’s not Pollock, Hoffman, Jasper Johns or Rauschenberg though. Maybe it was Jim Dine, he did a lot of hearts but I don’t think it’s him. This ones not bad though
But it isn’t the one I saw or am thinking about.
Sending off these 2 drawings to my nephew.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2019)

Postal package for the gifted drawings.... front with address


Back 
 
Starting another new project. 
First circular painting. 
Gonna do a wall of them..


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Postal package for the gifted drawings.... front with address
> 
> View attachment 4388772
> Back
> ...


great idea
have you ever done tiling before Ambs? I believe they also start in the middle of a room/floor/wall. I always thought they would start at an edge. Useless piece of info lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2019)

DST said:


> great idea
> have you ever done tiling before Ambs? I believe they also start in the middle of a room/floor/wall. I always thought they would start at an edge. Useless piece of info lol.


Yes I did a lot of it in arts and crafts during summer breaks when i was a l young girl. 
I added a few more canvases and got my tent all ready so I can work on growing and painting at the same time now.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Moving along easy.
> View attachment 4384846
> I’m feeling Cy Twombley
> View attachment 4384856
> ...


Those drawings are amazing!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Those drawings are amazing!


Thank you. My nephew was super happy and said they looked even better in person. Glad they found a good home.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you. My nephew was super happy and said they looked even better in person. Glad they found a good home.


I liked the dancing bear on the postcard, too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I liked the dancing bear on the postcard, too.


Thank you my friend! 
I was looking at an old grow diary I did on THC farmer back in 2013 to 2014 when I grew an Alien Rock Candy. I saw your name there. Was that really you? Do you remember that crazy shit? 
This is me back then....
 
And I grew this....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you my friend!
> I was looking at an old grow diary I did on THC farmer back in 2013 to 2014 when I grew an Alien Rock Candy. I saw your name there. Was that really you? Do you remember that crazy shit?
> This is me back then....
> View attachment 4392854
> ...


Yes it was me. I remember! Good stuff!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Yes it was me. I remember! Good stuff!


Those 2 and half years I spent in Tucson Arizona were very strange.
So much shit went down during those years. I don’t know if you knew before that Alien Rock Candy grow I almost got busted for a masssive 3 tent 15 plants grow I was doing in a small apartment when the nieghbor complained of noise and management was coming over to inspect.... I had to get rid of all my plants including these to beasts when flowering like this.
Gave them to my dealer.
Pineapple Express

Cotton candy

K-9 came through next day but everything was gone and tore down.
He tried his best to grow them out but his skills weren’t great but he was cool enough to give me
Some cash for the harvest he got.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those 2 and half years I spent in Tucson Arizona were very strange.
> So much shit went down during those years. I don’t know if you knew before that Alien Rock Candy grow I almost got busted for a masssive 3 tent 15 plants grow I was doing in a small apartment when the nieghbor complained of noise and management was coming over to inspect.... I had to get rid of all my plants including these to beasts when flowering like this.
> Gave them to my dealer.
> Pineapple Express
> ...


Pretty!

Gotta love those right wing freedom loving States where the minute someone suspects you of ANYTHING that does not conform, they immediately violate your civil rights.

But that's the America we live in today.

People seem all too happy to passively accept it, too. Nothing will change until that does.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2019)

Currently just focusing on this wall of circles now.



They are like the inside years of my life. Like rings in tree wood.

——————¥——————
Fixin on getting this for a tattoo. What do y’all think?

Different colors and something special as the center piece. What could the center piece of the headband be?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2019)

I nice little pink heart or a sunflower hehe


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I nice little pink heart or a sunflower hehe


I’m going to have to draw it I think. It definitely needs eyeballs
I did another canvas trying some blues , I did not like at all. Then replaced with greens but thinking more yellows are needed. 
View attachment 4394971
So
I hit it with some fluorescent yellow and i like it better now. But not sure if I wanna use green . I think I will move it up in the corner away from the other 2 and work on the 4 th circle without greens. 
 
 
The green adds this weird acidic vibe .


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 15, 2019)

Like, totally trippy dude!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Like, totally trippy dude!


Thanks , my sister calls it my “circle period” . I will be making her. Another collage to go with the other one I made her. It’s going to be the same size 4x2 canvas but insteas of being horizon on the wall I will hang it vertically to fit the space on the wall behind the lamp. 
 
And my other sister wants one to match her kitchen table. 
 
So I have a lot of projects to do now.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks , my sister calls it my “circle period” . I will be making her. Another collage to go with the other one I made her. It’s going to be the same size 4x2 canvas but insteas of being horizon on the wall I will hang it vertically to fit the space on the wall behind the lamp.
> View attachment 4395267
> And my other sister wants one to match her kitchen table.
> View attachment 4395268
> So I have a lot of projects to do now.


I enjoy your work immensely. The way you work with color and shape is fascinating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I enjoy your work immensely. The way you work with color and shape is fascinating.


Thank you for the kind words. You are so nice! 
I found a better warrior image for my tattoo. For the middle symbol I drew in a ribbon for fighting, healing ,survival and hope and to represent my work as a cancer care provider and reminder of my parents who both died of cancer. This one will fit much better in the spot on my arm I want it to go. 
I want it to be Bold and Proud. 
Like How Tool sings the song “invincible” off there new album .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2019)

More sketches for my warrior . The possibilities are endless. I’m thinking of adding a shield right.. then I come on this thread and see my circle paintings and now they look like shields to me! I really like this African shield.

Feather will represent cancer ribbon colors. Might do ribbon earrings and a ribbon neck tie. Took out the skulls jaw.

 
I kinda liking the ribbon in the middle of the headdress and the neck ribbon. But Im gonna Keep the feather earrings and leave room for a shield.One more thing to keep in mind is the war paint under the eyes. I’m going to let the tattoo artist guide me and trust his eye. 
Keeping Centered and Balanced.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2019)

Gesso painted my scrog screen bars and will begin painting them with circles and continuing my wall circles.


 
And starting a 24 in by 24 in on the other wall.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2019)

I had removed this one from the family and placed it in the other room . Today she came in because she fit in again.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2019)

Ambs. Link to the new journal? pls...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/northern-lights-waterfarm.995553/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2019)

I got a sticker of what my tatt is going to be. I changed my mind and not gonna do any Cancer ribbon shit. It’s going to be this minus the star and swirls on the face. I want to keep it simple. 
Need to add date . 10:4:19


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2019)

Finally got my groove into making my lil sisters paper collage. 
First row down . I was struggling with this small 24 in by 24 in frame size she requested and matching it to her table and tiles is a challenge. Lots and lots of blues. 
Her table

Her tiles

The beginning ....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2019)

the styrofoam skulls are not so easy to paint! I might need to pick up a couple more and try a different approach!

those white skulls are moving light projections on the wall.


----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 22, 2019)

Paint the ashtray with water base.. It would come off with hot water, don't paint the CZ, it might get behind the stone..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2019)

Gettin there....
With a little help from my best friend.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 20, 2019)

You're talented. The sculptures in your first pages are really cool.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2019)

This show is moving from OKC at the end of the month. Loved it!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4433730View attachment 4433731View attachment 4433732View attachment 4433733View attachment 4433734View attachment 4433735View attachment 4433737View attachment 4433727View attachment 4433728View attachment 4433729
> This show is moving from OKC at the end of the month. Loved it!


Just seen this thread well the whole art section lol. Got to page 10 exciting stuff I’ll read the rest tonight. 
It’s crazy what some people do with glass
Is it all blown glass? Looks incredible


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just seen this thread well the whole art section lol. Got to page 10 exciting stuff I’ll read the rest tonight.
> It’s crazy what some people do with glass
> Is it all blown glass? Looks incredible


Yes. It’s all hand blown. His studio is in Tacoma Washington. There was a really cool video outside the exhibit entrance showing him making the work with his assistants and his history making glass. It shows him painting and reflecting . Very interesting. He had a green huge tall pure green Neon piece in NYC I’m dying to see next year when I go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2019)

made a X mas card.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> made a X mas card.
> View attachment 4437602


I started drawing again the other day I haven’t for ages, pretty rusty the pencil and my hand didn’t get along well it’s a work in progress


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I started drawing again the other day I haven’t for ages, pretty rusty the pencil and my hand didn’t get along well it’s a work in progress
> View attachment 4437606


Wow that’s trippy ! I love it. Don’t be so critical of yourself it awesome. Your a real natural.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 19, 2019)

I always encourage young talent too. Never put somebody's creativity down

edit: Amber I saw Chihuly's work in Denver when I lived there for a short time. It was at the botanic garden. It was just gorgeous as you know. When you can see it reflected in water was even more beautiful.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> I always encourage young talent too. Never put somebody's creativity down
> 
> edit: Amber I saw Chihuly's work in Denver when I lived there for a short time. It was at the botanic garden. It was just gorgeous as you know. When you can see it reflected in water was even more beautiful.


Art and judgement such a wicked combination. I had an art teaching painting professor in college who made a classmate sob in tears when he told her her paintings sucked and she should not become a painting major. Then I had my other art professor in drawing try to seduce the female students and got fired eventually for having an affair with one. He was fired and relocated to Mexico for 10 years . Now he is teaching in some small private college in the Midwest almost like hiding in the witnesses protection program. He was in NYC when he was my teacher but probably best he maintains his low profile now. 
I got a new tattoo. It hurt sooooo bad but totally love it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2019)

changes with the cluster and pattern and colorz. 
Took off hundreds of targets





2 
She wants orange and yellow for the sky now. Been trying to work on this all day and my elbow hurts and very swollen so doing a lot of medicating with my new bong trying to get this done because her renovation is almost complete and the wall is painted ready for art. Have a nice holiday season!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Dat hope the universe is good to you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Merry Christmas Dat hope the universe is good to you


Merry Christmas !


----------



## mytwhyt (Dec 27, 2019)

My drawings don't amount to much.. Although, I do have some other skills.. I don't think I've showed these. https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-hobbies-other-then-growing.848320/post-15140032


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 27, 2019)

mytwhyt said:


> My drawings don't amount to much.. Although, I do have some other skills.. I don't think I've showed these. https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-hobbies-other-then-growing.848320/post-15140032


nice work too


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 29, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> changes with the cluster and pattern and colorz.
> Took off hundreds of targets
> 
> 
> ...


Sand, Sea and Sky.

I love it.

Hot tattoo too, Amber.

Have a happy and peaceful new year


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2020)

mytwhyt said:


> My drawings don't amount to much.. Although, I do have some other skills.. I don't think I've showed these. https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-hobbies-other-then-growing.848320/post-15140032


I really dig your style. Nice work.


Fogdog said:


> Sand, Sea and Sky.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dog, Happy New Year to you too!

Part of my creative process is struggling and challenging myself because so much of my energy comes from my natural intuition it’s a constant battle of analyzing and . I have been very challenged by this particular commission I am working on. I have taken this piece apart more times then I would like to admit. It’s hurt my hands physically removing and replacing tacks. This square small size has made me have to completely rethink EVERYTHING. 
I took every last target off , piles them up . repainted the canvas and starting from the sand up gluing all of the circles on .

I didn’t like the wavy lines so I’m doing straight lines and mixing in looser fashion, not repeating the same color in lines.
this is what I took apart

This is what I am currently working on.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jan 25, 2020)

I like your painted circles.. My first thought, "that's a lot of work.".. It also reminded me of the first times I went to Circus-Circus.. There was a booth that let you pour paint on a spinning canvas for a few $.. You got to pick it up later after it dried.. The place inside was a Circus then.. 
Being contraption mined of course, I couldn't help but try to think of a way to take out some of the time involved.. Comes to my mind you could mount the card on an old style record turntable, and brush the paints on as it turns.. Even splice a light dimmer switch in line to set the speed you want..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2020)

mytwhyt said:


> I like your painted circles.. My first thought, "that's a lot of work.".. It also reminded me of the first times I went to Circus-Circus.. There was a booth that let you pour paint on a spinning canvas for a few $.. You got to pick it up later after it dried.. The place inside was a Circus then..
> Being contraption mined of course, I couldn't help but try to think of a way to take out some of the time involved.. Comes to my mind you could mount the card on an old style record turntable, and brush the paints on as it turns.. Even splice a light dimmer switch in line to set the speed you want..


Lol. That’s a very creative idea. That’s kinda interesting. I think it would loose the personal touch of a hand touch. My hand techniques are much more sophisticated then what a machine can produce. I shake a lot.

I have the sky left now.
View attachment 4465067View attachment 4465067


----------



## mytwhyt (Jan 26, 2020)

Will there be a sun in the sky?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2020)

mytwhyt said:


> Will there be a sun in the sky?


I wasn’t planning but that’s an interesting idea. 
It’s supposed to match her table. Which is just color strips, so I’m just gonna keep it simple and stick with the strip idea. But I will keep that idea in mind if I’m not happy with my initial results. 
It would be cool to do a series with a large semi circle just touching the sea and also one half way setting into the sea. 
Thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2020)

Finished and shipped!
now I gotta start back on my own personal art. These commissions are not my real passion.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished and shipped!
> now I gotta start back on my own personal art. These commissions are not my real passion.
> View attachment 4485461View attachment 4485462


Good work Dat looks awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good work Dat looks awesome


Thanks Dusty! Did your tattoo artist get you inked up again yet?
im going Back next month.
We went to The Dallas Art Museum and Crystal Bridges. Both excellent art museums.

the Crystal Bridges Museum is mind blowing. So many can cool paintings and sculptures. The architecture is so cool.
this metal tree is at the entrance. Then you go down 5 flights of stairs to the museum galleries.
It is situated all around a stream with waterfalls and long glass walkways over the water. It is in Arkansas by the ozark mountains in a town called Bentonville where Walmart headquarters are and the heiress of the fortune , Alice Walton, and huge art collecter Decided to build it for her art collection. And she had damn good taste. Unfortunately she Also has a very dark past.and most likey a drinking and dri She was in many car accidents and on 2 separate occasions, years apart , she struck and killed 2 pedestrians. And did no jail time. She also crashed her car a number of times. One time shattering her leg and another time Driving into a ravine.


the tops of some of the gallery’s look like a combination of ammirillo. And cockroach shells.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2020)

Covid-19 #1
Pencil sketch
3-25-2020


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2020)

Covid-19 #2
Outline in pencil


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2020)

3 hours later
Its growing...............

6 hours later.....(after smoking some mind blowing NL keif)

Its spreading.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2020)

17 hours later spreading, mutating and moving closer to the nose.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 29, 2020)

covid-19 #2 has completed its course and worked its way out of my system.

I took away the nose.
the nose will reappear in Covid-19 #3.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2020)

Covid-19 #3


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2020)

Covid-19 #4


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the last one!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I love the last one!


Thank you Mo! 
i think its a section of an infected Lung. it was a small sketch.. i am planning a large drawing with it in mind.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your art!
Ah, infection - maybe why in my mind I was seeing it in reds and yellows.


----------



## Kushash (Apr 1, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cheers! Enjoy your new bong. I bought the blue green and white one for my bro in law. I like the fresh clean look to this one. Will look good at the poolside.
> View attachment 4358194


Still love the bong after heavy use for 9 months.
The bowl is nicely positioned and it is super easy to clean. Small alcohol wipes, a small amount of ISO from a bottle, q tips, paper towels and a bent wire to manipulate the wipes in the lower cavern and she cleans up like new. The rubber insert is holding up
great.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2020)

Day 1
Beginning of Covid-19 #5


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2020)

I intubated it and everything changed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2020)

I invented a new family fun Covid -19 Virus Arts and Crafts Project!

the whole family can take part together and create their very own Covid-19 Germ Virus Art ! All you need is paper, paint, brushes and straws and a good set of Lungs.
Just place a paint water drop on the paper and Blow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2020)

First set of colors and shapes.

Adding the patterns together


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2020)

Inspired! Sorry about your feet hehe


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2020)

SARS-CoV-2 #1

inspired by a tree I see sometimes . Today it looked like Lungs.
I’m working on the infection now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2020)

30 minutes later Fully infected Lungs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2020)

Covid-19 Dirty Hands Tree 
Outline in Pencil 
Then 
Watercolor Pre Infection injection


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2020)

Covid-19 Infected Dirty Hands.
RIP brothers and sisters.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2020)

The patient presents short of breath so we rushed to get an X ray
And found THIS!
Covid 19 positive.

so we got her into a nice comfortable room and hooked her up to Oxygen.
filling her poorly oxygen saturated lungs with 5 liters of Oxygen.

she was given the experimental drug
Hydroxycholoroquine. Now we wait. And Pray!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2020)

It’s working


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2020)

Unfortunately the next day she took a turn for the worst.
RIP sister .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2020)

I think I will not do any more Covid-19 art.
I got it out of my system . 
Here are all the pieces I made up on my wall. I’m taking them down and will burn them when I’m ready.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I think I will not do any more Covid-19 art.
> I got it out of my system .
> Here are all the pieces I made up on my wall. I’m taking them down and will burn them when I’m ready.
> View attachment 4537910


Covid-19? Never heard of it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Covid-19? Never heard of it.


OMG, I am SOOoooooo over it.


----------



## mytwhyt (Apr 18, 2020)

I admire your patience with BS.. But not your decision to burn your work.. Archive your work, don't burn it.. Then if you haven't gathered fame and are not famous, give people a reason to burn it after your death..


----------



## Just Be (Apr 18, 2020)

mytwhyt said:


> I admire your patience with BS..


I admire your sense of humor.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2020)

Found a good place to hang the one pair of infected lungs. Next to my workout mirror. Lol
I Will see how she looks with the black light on later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 30 minutes later Fully infected Lungs.
> View attachment 4527673


Amber these are just gorgeous. They remind me of an artist I've been following for years. His name is Hundertwasser. I think he's German or something. His work is sort of primitive. But I really love his work. It appeals to the kid in me. Here's one piece...You should look him up. I think you'll like him too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 2, 2020)

Amber is everything Ok there? These paintings are really exceptional. And I look forward to seeing more. Love from Arizona.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you. I think Hundertwasser work is really awesome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Amber is everything Ok there? These paintings are really exceptional. And I look forward to seeing more. Love from Arizona.


It’s ok. I’m trying to get some motivation to finish my circle paintings but just don’t feel it. It’s like one of the many monkeys on my back. I was totally into them and then I got distracted with that target collage I did for my sister and it destroyed my energy for the circle paintings. Lol. 
I hated doing that fucking collage for her it was such a pain in the ass. Those covid paintings are ridiculous I can’t believe I even did those . Totally mental. Lol. But I was freaking out back then. I was a complete mess. Now with the pandemic and the killing of George Floyd it’s so depressing. 
im in vacation this week so trying to decompress but
Im going to the psychologist tomorrow for some advice and medications. 
what are you up to these days?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 2, 2020)

Well I'm on disability now bc of my fucked up spine. So all I do is paint in my makeshift studio. I can only be on my feet for like six hours then its just too painful to do anything. I'm in bed for sixteen hours a day. But I started physical therapy with this really good therapist (this time) so I'm hopeful I can prevent things from slipping further. 
I totally get the mental issues...I've had depression since childhood. I have meds but try not to take em unless I'm suicidal. And the cherry on the cake that is my life I am being tested for leukemia. So feel good sister...we're sort of in the same boat. Love from Arizona.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Well I'm on disability now bc of my fucked up spine. So all I do is paint in my makeshift studio. I can only be on my feet for like six hours then its just too painful to do anything. I'm in bed for sixteen hours a day. But I started physical therapy with this really good therapist (this time) so I'm hopeful I can prevent things from slipping further.
> I totally get the mental issues...I've had depression since childhood. I have meds but try not to take em unless I'm suicidal. And the cherry on the cake that is my life I am being tested for leukemia. So feel good sister...we're sort of in the same boat. Love from Arizona.


Damn dude, sorry to hear about your health issues. Hopefully you will get better soon and things improve and the pain becomes less and less over time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally getting going again on this wall circle piece.

I completely remodeled my art studio and took my grow tent out and moved it into the closet .

I started painting these Chucky heads as well . They are driving me crazy. I do not have the temperament for painting model heads .

I am a sloppy abstract painter .


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2020)

Love the circles Amber, lends to my Celtic blood.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Love the circles Amber, lends to my Celtic blood.


Thank you ,
I started painting this styrofoam female head . I plan on adding feathers In her skull like a headdress and possible Mask over her mouth. She might be Like a RonaVirus Warrior.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2020)

Progress .....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2020)

Moving forward I am gathering feathers ........,,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2020)

Got her head dress on and hung her up with the other 2 warriors around my mirror . I will get cha a black light shot later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Finally got the zombies From China I ordered Like 2 months ago. I am spray painting my scrog screen fluorescent green. Then will hot glue them down. 
Their arms pivot and so does the torso so there is quite a bit of mixing and matching .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Finished the zombie scrog screen


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished the zombie scrog screen
> View attachment 4628088View attachment 4628089View attachment 4628090View attachment 4628091View attachment 4628092View attachment 4628093View attachment 4628094View attachment 4628095


That's just cool....love it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got her head dress on and hung her up with the other 2 warriors around my mirror . I will get cha a black light shot later. View attachment 4626385View attachment 4626387View attachment 4626390


Blacklight shot is gonna be wicked....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's just cool....love it


Thanks, I looked at it last night under the black lights and it needs some yellow highlights still.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished the zombie scrog screen
> View attachment 4628088View attachment 4628089View attachment 4628090View attachment 4628091View attachment 4628092View attachment 4628093View attachment 4628094View attachment 4628095


I’d like to see that with weed growing thru it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2020)

downhill21 said:


> I’d like to see that with weed growing thru it.


I started a grow journal called , Chemdawg Zombie farm” it’s is the grow journal section . Timing it for a HAllOWeeN harvest.


----------



## downhill21 (Jul 20, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started a grow journal called , Chemdawg Zombie farm” it’s is the grow journal section . Timing it for a HAllOWeeN harvest.


I’ll be there.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2020)

Pausing the job search?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Pausing the job search?


No, I though about pausing it but I just applied for a job in Maryland that is Just too damn good looking . I put in my salary requirements which the recruiter asked for right off the bat , which is perfect because I am sick and tired of wasting my time and my references time when some places can’t meet my salary requirements from the get go!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2020)

Awesome! Good luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! Good luck


Going no where with that lead . Plus Maryland is heavy Thigh high deep in Covid and Okie is just ankle high. Good thing abouta livin in this here is no one has any interest in visiting . No tourist . It’s so weird i really do feel like I’m living smack dab in the middle of the country . I feel the pull of the oceans equal distance like I Am on top of a really wide tall mountain. It’s a gravitational equal pull. 
This collage I did for my sister. 
she needs another piece on the other side of the wall. so I have an idea.


Because the area in the wall is long and narrow I will use these 3 circular canvass and fill with the same color sequence but different patterns in each.

top will be the sun in orange
Middle will be a tip of the sun and sea
Bottom circle will be sea and sand


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2020)

Off to a really great start!

The sun touches the sea and the sea touches the sand but nothing touches the sun.

theC ircle wall piece is really taking off!

I have 2 separate them into 2 rooms to clear my thoughts and figure things out.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a process with quite a bit of reflection and movement .


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2020)

Love concentric circles, wish I wasn't color blind.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Love concentric circles, wish I wasn't color blind.


Sorry to hear about your blindness. These circles are super bright with fluorescent colors. Can you see fluorescents? These have a lot of pinks and oranges and reds and yellows and green and blues with some purple . All bright colored . No brown or blacks or white. 

I decided to take away 3 of the 12 circles and leave it like this 9 piece because I was getting really sloppy and unmotivated to finish this piece . I started on another project and need to move on and put this one behind me. 

So this is the final piece .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2020)

Got my first ring done.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2020)

Circles in a circle..... nice.
Have you seen the stone carvings at Newgrange? or the Orkney Islands.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Circles in a circle..... nice.
> Have you seen the stone carvings at Newgrange? or the Orkney Islands.


No I have not, what are you talkin bout man?

got another ring completed.
It’s kinda delish looking, like a lemon meringue Pie. Take a bite.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No I have not, what are you talkin bout man?
> 
> got another ring completed.
> It’s kinda delish looking, like a lemon meringue Pie. Take a bite.
> View attachment 4644642


They're some of the oldest Celtic burial sites with lots of circle and spiral stone carvings.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> They're some of the oldest Celtic burial sites with lots of circle and spiral stone carvings.


 in New Mexico at 3 rivers petroglyphs I saw similar designs.

I am slowly gathering some bucket list places to visit in the Twin Cities and this is number one on my list.

I am a big fan of cherrys . I love to crack open chocolate cordial cherrys over the trash can and watch the red goo ooze out and the Cherry slowly fall out of the shell and plop into the trash like an eyeball. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2020)

Another place on my bucket list .
Weisman Art Museum


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

Getting charged


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

There is absolutely no wind today and that is sooooooooo rare. So I took the opportunity to make some changes to my new patio table.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol! Haven’t been here in a while . Never did go to those places in Minnesota. It was a bust. It was a nightmare of a trip . 

Moving into the Sea here having an absolute delightful time doing this middle circle today .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2020)

Working on the bottom circle now, the sand. I am now going to change my original plan of connecting them with orange and blue. I feel like making the sea solid blues and the sand solid without the blue will look better. So I am going to paint those solid areas out with white and proceed to finish this one soon!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2020)

Virus 2020
I did this sometime ago with no relevance until just the other day.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2020)

Wow! That is perfect!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2020)

A touch of precognition Amber?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Wow! That is perfect!


 thanks


oldman60 said:


> A touch of precognition Amber?


maybe

gettin there. ......


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 29, 2020)

Love those circles.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Love those circles.


Thanks , still a bit more to do on the front and I am also working on the sides of the frame. . It’s going to so easy shipping it this time. For the other larger ones I had to make a custom shipping box and it can get pretty complicated .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Love those circles.


I was offers a job today in a city called “the city of circles” in Central Florida. Lol. That state is so fucked . I am waiting for something better.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2020)

Smart move.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2020)

oldman60 said:


> Smart move.


I am suffering a lot living in Oklahoma. My allergies are off the charts. The air is so polluted, hopefully I get something soon. I have been offered jobs in NY, MN and Florida. And turned down opps in Palm Springs Ca due to the heat and York PA due to lame small town. Hope next year with Momala and Joe taking over something good will open. I might just hold off completely until March because i want to start this other grow now and don’t want to move until it’s complete . And they are talking Vaccine now at my job so Feeling like I want to stay until I get it. I will be a game changer for me.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2020)

It's tough making any decision these days just be safe and careful my friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2020)

done. Sorry you can’t see all the glitter. 
it shines and sparkles .As I move around it the light makes areas of glitter pop . 
there is gold glitter in the sun
Silver and blue glitter in the sea
Gold and sliver and dark orange brown glitter in the sand


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 24, 2020)

Love the works..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 25, 2020)

I clicked through some of the pages & I like it all. Creative weirdo.. Heck yes.

No wonder u grow killer kush! & Merry X-mas 2 u my friend!

I feel like I've been here b4 but hope u don't mind if I hang out in the art cave


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I clicked through some of the pages & I like it all. Creative weirdo.. Heck yes.
> 
> No wonder u grow killer kush! & Merry X-mas 2 u my friend!
> 
> I feel like I've been here b4 but hope u don't mind if I hang out in the art cave


Thanks you and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year ! I love for you to hang out in the cave .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2020)

I could start doing some shell art but I don’t want to become a shell out.

this is the coolest crab I have ever seen at the beach.

Happy New Year friends!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year DAT.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2021)

Ended up making this seashell collage to go with some of my other circle art.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2021)

Started another one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2021)

Progress


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2021)

Finished the mock up at the beach and
took the shells home to glue to the 16 inch x 20 inch canvas frame I have.
It was cold at the beach today. Very cloudy.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished the mock up at the beach and
> took the shells home to glue to the 16 inch x 20 inch canvas frame I have.
> It was cold at the beach today. Very cloudy.
> View attachment 4792348View attachment 4792349


 It looks cold!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks awesome to me and Odin and we are looking forward to seeing what you do next now this is cold lol as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks awesome to me and Odin and we are looking forward to seeing what you do next View attachment 4792745now this is cold lol as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


He's beautiful, I have a 17 yr old pitbull.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

I made another shell collage. It’s another sun, sea and sand. I hand picked all the shells from the beaches round here.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I also get a lot of inspiration from monster movies.
> One of my favorite's is the cult classic Basket Case.
> This is a sketch of Belial that I drew in preperation for the clay sculpture I will do of him.
> View attachment 3749555
> ...


We used to watch these movies in high school up all night on Cinemax n LSD

Cool artwork man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> We used to watch these movies in high school up all night on Cinemax n LSD
> 
> Cool artwork man


Thanks, I made another one here.
i wanted
To use all the left over blue, grey, black shells we gathered. Just need to glue them down now. It’s weird because making
These come so natural to me. It’s very relaxing to do .I LOVE the organic natural shapes.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 31, 2021)

Your eye for color is wonderful - And your use of pattern.. Mesmerizing and it makes me higher. This shell art thing is a whole new level of dope. Thank u for sharing them -

The swirl textures in black and gray shells on your last post remind me of an old painting I made. Maybe u find this cool- Mixing a bit with acrylic color and pouring, then maneuvering the canvas as you will. You can use a blow torch to bring brighter colors from underneath the pour to bubbling up to the surface also. 

*The link > Pour Me Up*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)

We wanted to say hi and that is some cool art love the colors as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought a couple new canvas and gonna paint some sunsets with my new brushes . Nice sunset this evening for inspiration ! Have a nice weekend . Stay safe !


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2021)

Where does Oklahoma have a beach?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Where does Oklahoma have a beach?


In Stillwater. This is a place called Boomer Lake.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2021)

New one in orange.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2021)

Great day capturing shells today. It’s all about orange.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2021)

Man what a crazy day! All these cool conches keep rolling up to me. A few sketches here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)

Just finished it in an aqua with orange glitter sand tint . And finished another small pink one.
Making these things is very addictive . . I need to move on with a dragonfly commission piece.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 21, 2021)

Started. The dragonfly.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2021)

Isn't it snowing there?

Where are you hahahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Isn't it snowing there?
> 
> Where are you hahahaha


It hasn’t snowed here since I been here. It’s a warm place right now.
I been studying the dragonfly more and need to start some pencil sketches. Did not want to get too detailed and fancy but stay more along the lines of like a Henri Matisse cut out .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2021)

I couldn’t stand looking at that aqua conche shell circle shell collage anymore. The color was disturbing me sick and it reeked of grandmas art so we took all the shells off and killed it.

we went to the beach and I was going to collect shells but I didn’t see any and instead drank a beer and did nothing but stare at the diamonds in the ocean, fed a seagull some keto coconut cookie and listen to Steve roaches new album.

the sunset from the day before.
cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2021)

Works in progress .....Mars, Dragonfly and another Sea, sand and sky. 
Another sunset, with a little cloud action finally.
I love tropical clouds.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

That's awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Works in progress .....Mars, Dragonfly and another Sea, sand and sky.
> Another sunset, with a little cloud action finally.
> I love tropical clouds.  View attachment 4840136View attachment 4840137


The sunset got me thinking


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The sunset got me thinking View attachment 4840785


Trippy.

I reworked my idea for dragonfly in a crayon pencil marker sketch and started painting over the canvas

also reworked that wave painting and came up with something completely different using the colors burnt sienna, yellow ochre and white. I had collected 2 particular types Of small shells for this project. Yet to glue them down but happy so far .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2021)

New work in progress ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks stopping by and the kind emoji’s!
This is what I came up with before I glue it down.

i love the combination of orange and purples . Looking forward to making another one with those colors. Because it is so difficult to find those colors on the shells here, I might paint some myself. Thank you again, and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks stopping by and the kind emoji’s!
> This is what I came up with before I glue it down.
> View attachment 4846513
> i love the combination of orange and purples . Looking forward to making another one with those colors. Because it is so difficult to find those colors on the shells here, I might paint some myself. Thank you again, and best wishes to you and your family!


Love your work have you picked up a pencil lately


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love your work have you picked up a pencil lately


Thanks, have a picked up a pencil lately? Not seriously . Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

I finished gluing it down and it changed a bit. I added another row of shiny potato chips to the top and some baby shells under the bottom row and think I might have over worked it but it goes pretty well with the other one.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2021)

I love the red and purple background by itself! I want a whole wall like that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I love the red and purple background by itself! I want a whole wall like that!


I could easily throw that together.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2021)

This is the first “official”‘set of my jewelry line. My “Signature series”


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

Sky Sea Sand
A couple more earring and necklace sets.
The middle one would look sweet on granny.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2021)

I added the iron on letters to my Covid 19 shirt

And Made some more jewelry.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 28, 2021)

Cute! I just got my second shot.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 28, 2021)

What a cool thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sky Sea SandView attachment 4858561
> A couple more earring and necklace sets.
> The middle one would look sweet on granny.
> View attachment 4858567


The colors and textures of the sky sea sand trio are just so soothing...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> The colors and textures of the sky sea sand trio are just so soothing...


Thanks! I have one more to make now but I will change the purple sky to orange sky. I have all my supplies ready to start making it but I have been rather absorbed in the Dragon Fly paper collage . I got some good inspiration today on a hike while dragonfly’s swarmed me for a while.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! I have one more to make now but I will change the purple sky to orange sky. I have all my supplies ready to start making it but I have been rather absorbed in the Dragon Fly paper collage . I got some good inspiration today on a hike while dragonfly’s swarmed me for a while. View attachment 4870768I


Back to the '60s! Beautiful Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

Back to the 60’s!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

Making progress


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Making progress
> View attachment 4870951


Speaking of the 60s,I remember some of the crazy pencil and ink drawings you made. Still doing any of that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Speaking of the 60s,I remember some of the crazy pencil and ink drawings you made. Still doing any of that?


No. They were seriously weird. Lots of sex and drugs. I hate drawing actually. I always have. It’s always been an absolute struggle for me. Why torture myself if I don’t have to? Plus I make money from this crafty shit.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes, but your trichrome art was good.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No. They were seriously weird. Lots of sex and drugs. I hate drawing actually. I always have. It’s always been an absolute struggle for me. Why torture myself if I don’t have to? Plus I make money from this crafty shit.


Yes, they were Seriously weird- but that's why I liked them!

You have tons of talent so do what you like.

How much do you make from your pieces?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 6, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, they were Seriously weird- but that's why I liked them!
> 
> You have tons of talent so do what you like.
> 
> How much do you make from your pieces?


Hi ttystick,
Thanks for the kind words .
I make a few hundred . It’s better than nothing . Most of my personal work is stored in my portfolio and useless. the shell work is coming to an end I feel. Not sure what will be next.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi ttystick,
> Thanks for the kind words .
> I make a few hundred . It’s better than nothing . Most of my personal work is stored in my portfolio and useless. the shell work is coming to an end I feel. Not sure what will be next.


Ah, so it's not your main income, then.

It's been fascinating to watch your progress.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Ah, so it's not your main income, then.
> 
> It's been fascinating to watch your progress.


Your so nice ! I appreciate those kind words . never in a milllion years would have thought one day I would be making seashell collages, so just trying to go with my instinct and vibe. When moving to different parts of the country A part of me wants to acclimate to the environment by making art that has to do with that place . It was very difficult in Oklahoma because I had no connection to the land really so I think that’s why I got so involved with Zombie art. I felt like the living dead being there. My short time in New Mexico was very inspirational. I wish things would have worked out longer there. I can see why Georgia Okeefe loved New Mexico. hoping for the best where I am at now and believe there are great possibilities here. Already I am thinking seriously about the landscape and studying the plants foliage and animals. How have you been doing ?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your so nice ! I appreciate those kind words . never in a milllion years would have thought one day I would be making seashell collages, so just trying to go with my instinct and vibe. When moving to different parts of the country A part of me wants to acclimate to the environment by making art that has to do with that place . It was very difficult in Oklahoma because I had no connection to the land really so I think that’s why I got so involved with Zombie art. I felt like the living dead being there. My short time in New Mexico was very inspirational. I wish things would have worked out longer there. I can see why Georgia Okeefe loved New Mexico. hoping for the best where I am at now and believe there are great possibilities here. Already I am thinking seriously about the landscape and studying the plants foliage and animals. How have you been doing ?


Oklahoma felt like the living dead and inspired you to make zombie art. Lol, well I think you tapped into the vibe there, for sure!

New Mexico is inspirational for a lot of people, not just traditional artists. I like to think Colorado is, as well.

I really enjoy the colors you've been using with the seashells. They're so good at setting a mood and that's what's special about those pieces for me.

As for me, I've had some life issues and I'm still dealing with those. Right now I'm dealing with a friend who's being suicidal and that's never fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Oklahoma felt like the living dead and inspired you to make zombie art. Lol, well I think you tapped into the vibe there, for sure!
> 
> New Mexico is inspirational for a lot of people, not just traditional artists. I like to think Colorado is, as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your personal problems. I hope things get better for you and your friend .


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry to hear about your personal problems. I hope things get better for you and your friend .


I've done my part; now it's up to them to do theirs. As we get older, the chances of friends and acquaintances passing away from various causes continues to rise. I've lost quite a few over the years. I try to be part of their path back to healthy living but I can't take responsibility for their choices.

Maybe I should do some art, myself.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

Busy, busy dude you are, I'd guess constantly? Very passionate, I'd guess. To me life would be a nightmare without a passion. Creativity is mine, I'd guess at least one of yours. It's my magic elixir for this spinning ball of surprises we live on. I must be engaged. I'm somewhat manic, so I hear. I saw your post from 2016......great work....thought maybe a little late to reply. I like how you roll, Dr.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Busy, busy dude you are, I'd guess constantly? Very passionate, I'd guess. To me life would be a nightmare without a passion. Creativity is mine, I'd guess at least one of yours. It's my magic elixir for this spinning ball of surprises we live on. I must be engaged. I'm somewhat manic, so I hear. I saw your post from 2016......great work....thought maybe a little late to reply. I like how you roll, Dr.


Thanks, No worries, It’s never too late to reply.
yeah, you are correct. I have A lot going on. Jewelry making, shell collage paintings and dragonfly paper collage. I was able to find 2 more skull shark tooth’s and with them made a pair of earrings to match my necklace. What is your creative passion?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2021)

Really ripping into it today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2021)

Making the orange sky background for the next sky Shell collage painting . I just use the canvas as the palette and squirt it all on and brush it in. It’s a shortcut so you don’t have to wash a paint palette.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Making the orange sky background for the next sky Shell collage painting . I just use the canvas as the palette and squirt it all on and brush it in. It’s a shortcut so you don’t have to wash a paint palette.
> View attachment 4876373View attachment 4876374


The results look great soooooo who cares if it was a shortcut? Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> The results look great soooooo who cares if it was a shortcut? Lol


Have a wonderful day ttystick!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2021)

Gluin them down now. After gluin the bottom 2 rows now And looking at this picture I realize I do not like the grey rows. so I will take them off and replace with

these . Hopefully that appears more sandy. 

cheers !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2021)

Used these for one row


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, No worries, It’s never too late to reply.
> yeah, you are correct. I have A lot going on. Jewelry making, shell collage paintings and dragonfly paper collage. I was able to find 2 more skull shark tooth’s and with them made a pair of earrings to match my necklace. What is your creative passion?
> View attachment 4875755


I live in a rural area on a lake....tons of natural resources.....passions...weed of course, sculpting rocks, love building with rock, dig clay-process-form and fire in pit by lake, making charcoal, extracting pine oil fom stumps, landscaping is a biggy, poetry (enjoy distilling words), fly fishing, kayaking, sailing, hiking ( always looking for " Indian pipe flower " , music,reading, hanging in my herb room, blah blah, plus I like making whimsical things from old motors an such.....fun, stupid stuff.....kinda bizarre things. Not on ocean, but when there found some pristine Megalodon biggies. My daughter has a hot glass studio across creek ....nice and quiet here. Also have a great passion for good conversation, not always easy to find. My wife makes huge clay monsters........wooden frames, chicken wire stuffed with newspaper and burlap soaked in clay slurry........sets them on edge of lake in front of forest.......freaks lots a people out...love it. Also, homemade UFO's, one of my favs......love pranking people. Yeah I'm probably a tad manic. Big passion for basethounds my whole life....like the pictures, great work....
L


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, No worries, It’s never too late to reply.
> yeah, you are correct. I have A lot going on. Jewelry making, shell collage paintings and dragonfly paper collage. I was able to find 2 more skull shark tooth’s and with them made a pair of earrings to match my necklace. What is your creative passion?
> View attachment 4875755


Can't beat walking the beach.looking for shark teeth....off course with a good buzz....makes everything more fun for me.....like building sand sculptures too...great medium to work with......kinda like snow I sculpt up here (still patches up here )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I live in a rural area on a lake....tons of natural resources.....passions...weed of course, sculpting rocks, love building with rock, dig clay-process-form and fire in pit by lake, making charcoal, extracting pine oil fom stumps, landscaping is a biggy, poetry (enjoy distilling words), fly fishing, kayaking, sailing, hiking ( always looking for " Indian pipe flower " , music,reading, hanging in my herb room, blah blah, plus I like making whimsical things from old motors an such.....fun, stupid stuff.....kinda bizarre things. Not on ocean, but when there found some pristine Megalodon biggies. My daughter has a hot glass studio across creek ....nice and quiet here. Also have a great passion for good conversation, not always easy to find. My wife makes huge clay monsters........wooden frames, chicken wire stuffed with newspaper and burlap soaked in clay slurry........sets them on edge of lake in front of forest.......freaks lots a people out...love it. Also, homemade UFO's, one of my favs......love pranking people. Yeah I'm probably a tad manic. Big passion for basethounds my whole life....like the pictures, great work....
> L


What are Magalon biggies? You sure do have a lot of interests. Can you show me some of your families art. I would love to see the wife’s monsters and the daughters glass and your UFO stuff. Thanks!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What are Magalon biggies? You sure do have a lot of interests. Can you show me some of your families art. I would love to see the wife’s monsters and the daughters glass and your UFO stuff. Thanks!





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What are Magalon biggies? You sure do have a lot of interests. Can you show me some of your families art. I would love to see the wife’s monsters and the daughters glass and your UFO stuff. Thanks!


The Megalon ( meaning "bigtooth") an extinct species from about 4 to 20 million yrs.ago........I'm deficient in commuter skills.....my daughter will show how to post pics., latest "monster", glass work, etc......I'd love to. Coming you way.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> The Megalon ( meaning "bigtooth") an extinct species from about 4 to 20 million yrs.ago........I'm deficient in commuter skills.....my daughter will show how to post pics., latest "monster", glass work, etc......I'd love to. Coming you way.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

Here's one, still has sharp serrated edges I've seen some real huge teeth. Monster coming.


StonedGardener said:


> View attachment 4879558


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

The clay really holds up....it's Ben there a long time.....my wife is working on a "family" of these.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

Rural, very inspirational to us. Peaceful.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> The clay really holds up....it's Ben there a long time.....my wife is working on a "family" of these.


Been there not Ben....try to avoid crucifixion resulting for spelling mistakes....lots of members just looking for these....ready to pounce


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2021)

I love all it it! It’s fantastic stuff . You and your family are so talented! Thank you for taking time to post and share. Your home looks so beautiful and your wife’s monsters are so freaky! I wish you were my neighbor .


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love all it it! It’s fantastic stuff . You and your family are so talented! Thank you for taking time to post and share. Your home looks so beautiful and your wife’s monsters are so freaky! I wish you were my neighbor .





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love all it it! It’s fantastic stuff . You and your family are so talented! Thank you for taking time to post and share. Your home looks so beautiful and your wife’s monsters are so freaky! I wish you were my neighbor .


Likewise .....busy, creative people rare up around here. They rather talk about their co-pays at doctor.......I hate that dribble. We'd probably all have a ball.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love all it it! It’s fantastic stuff . You and your family are so talented! Thank you for taking time to post and share. Your home looks so beautiful and your wife’s monsters are so freaky! I wish you were my neighbor .


So nice, all the compliments, thanks ya very creative dude !


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love all it it! It’s fantastic stuff . You and your family are so talented! Thank you for taking time to post and share. Your home looks so beautiful and your wife’s monsters are so freaky! I wish you were my neighbor .


Into antique/vintage bottles also, restoring if possibe.....lot a stuff thrown off to the side of those "old" hiking trails........lots of warranted flasks.....think there were plenty of drinkers. Got a few box loads over the years. Just like them....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2021)

I made some new sets of earring and necklaces.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2021)

Placed the arrangement down and now have to just glue the shells. These arrangements were much more difficult due in part to the larger canvas size.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Into antique/vintage bottles also, restoring if possibe.....lot a stuff thrown off to the side of those "old" hiking trails........lots of warranted flasks.....think there were plenty of drinkers. Got a few box loads over the years. Just like them....View attachment 4880879


Does your daughter sell her jewelry? I would be interested.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does your daughter sell her jewelry? I would be interested.


To you yes........she's has found out like many people with passions, attempting to market/make a business/make money that the fun , quality and creativity suffers terribly......she's made lots of pieces....can post to you............she would not be out to make money off you.......she loves your type...busy artist. Certainly not passionate about it to make money.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made some new sets of earring and necklaces. View attachment 4882102


Beautiful sets ! You could make some damn good money with all the pieces I've seen in the Cave ( if no negative impact on your flow).


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2021)

Just talked with her.....Will do.....she said if there was a piece(s) you like that she was missing, she'd be more than happy to remake and show you.........She'd put her heart and soul Into the piece. She's a dude like you.....she freaking won a scholarship to college for the first watercolor she ever painted.......pissed so many other "real" artist students (and parents) off. I loved it .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Just talked with her.....Will do.....she said if there was a piece(s) you like that she was missing, she'd be more than happy to remake and show you.........She'd put her heart and soul Into the piece. She's a dude like you.....she freaking won a scholarship to college for the first watercolor she ever painted.......pissed so many other "real" artist students (and parents) off. I loved it .


 Can I please see that watercolor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Beautiful sets ! You could make some damn good money with all the pieces I've seen in the Cave ( if no negative impact on your flow).


Thanks you, that would be nice . Maybe one day when I have more time I can focus on that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> To you yes........she's has found out like many people with passions, attempting to market/make a business/make money that the fun , quality and creativity suffers terribly......she's made lots of pieces....can post to you............she would not be out to make money off you.......she loves your type...busy artist. Certainly not passionate about it to make money.


I really love the black and white ball bracelet she made. Does she have a 16 inch necklace like that?


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey Doc, just caught this. I'll have her check length of one she made, if not 16 inches, I'll find out when she's firing back up. Just stop snowing here yesterday, been in the 20's. Weather just turning, that's when she usually gets studio fired up again. I will contact her tonight.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can I please see that watercolor.


Absolutely, it's on my wall. I'll get photo up for you.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool! glad your subbed. I got this wicked idea of using the Wet Dreams Leafs Payne Farms logo and stick it the the alligators mouth.
> 
> This is a drawing I started summer 2014 but just finished it last week. Major Artists block on this one. Very difficult piece for me. It is Jorge Cervantes in a jungle of ganja in Columbia. DO you see how I camouflaged in the cockroach with the 420 top hat and the snake(shiny area in your left hand bottom corner? and wild animals and gorilla faces in between the leafs? Its very challenging for me to get depth in my work because I tend to want to fill in all space with detail.
> View attachment 3750187


Never started at your cave's entrance. What a beautiful tour so far, and I'm just starting. Monsters have always been a passion since the 50's.......movies at home and theaters, shows like " Chiller Theatre ", "Monster Movie Matinee", "Outer Limits", cards, comic books, models ( had all those classics from 60's a flood took)....yada,yada. You have quite the skill set.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Bugeye.
> These are my first clay pieces I finished since taking my ceramic class. They are drying right now.
> This first sculpture Is inspired from a Basil Wolvertoon drawing .
> side , back and front..
> ...


Love those pieces. We dig clay and process it for our projects,that's fun too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that sounds interesting Dr.D81.
> fuck man, i spent all morning sketching an old school sailors ship tattoo done
> by Polaren Per only to see in the end it looks very anatomically incorrect. But i am up for the challenge.... and will move on to do these boats sketched by the infamous Sailor Jerry. That guy was amazing. Just rented a really great DVD about him, what a funny funny guy.
> View attachment 3764684


Beautiful. The gears in your head must red lining, in a great way, get the WD-40 out.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> To you yes........she's has found out like many people with passions, attempting to market/make a business/make money that the fun , quality and creativity suffers terribly......she's made lots of pieces....can post to you............she would not be out to make money off you.......she loves your type...busy artist. Certainly not passionate about it to make money.


the secret is exclusivity, that way you get to keep your artistic integrety and quality of merchanise, i have learnt this with my gemstone cutting and jewellery making over 30 yrs of selling


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey Dr., just found out that this one piece was part of large portfolio ( glass work, ceramics, wood working) that landed her that scholarship.....that does make more sense anyway, she was only about 16 and had never painted. Not the best lighting in here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey Dr., just found out that this one piece was part of large portfolio ( glass work, ceramics, wood working) that landed her that scholarship.....that does make more sense anyway, she was only about 16 and had never painted. Not the best lighting in here.


It’s very nice!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 24, 2021)

Apologies, last night I think I took a trip to Saturn, could not figure out how to get back in touch with you, brain totally numb, think I better hit the Prevagen. Anyway, talked with Rae, asked when starting up the hot glass. " as always, when weather breaks......gases aren't as stable in colder/freezing temps. She needs to know.........Do you want 16 inches of beads, or a certain # of beads on 16 inch necklace ( the piece you saw was bracelet).......also.........what do you want beads to be strung on, the piece in pic on leather.......details I guess, special touches......just beads......spacers etc., she kinda deep rolls. Tried quite a while trying to respond last night....think I had a bong OD. Never even made it through cave. That hot glass in her DNA.......all relation from father's side a result of Swede glassblowers brought over in 1800's, my great grandfather, grandfather, uncles etc.( Steuben makers ). Blah,blah,stoned once more.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Apologies, last night I think I took a trip to Saturn, could not figure out how to get back in touch with you, brain totally numb, think I better hit the Prevagen. Anyway, talked with Rae, asked when starting up the hot glass. " as always, when weather breaks......gases aren't as stable in colder/freezing temps. She needs to know.........Do you want 16 inches of beads, or a certain # of beads on 16 inch necklace ( the piece you saw was bracelet).......also.........what do you want beads to be strung on, the piece in pic on leather.......details I guess, special touches......just beads......spacers etc., she kinda deep rolls. Tried quite a while trying to respond last night....think I had a bong OD. Never even made it through cave. That hot glass in her DNA.......all relation from father's side a result of Swede glassblowers brought over in 1800's, my great grandfather, grandfather, uncles etc.( Steuben makers ). Blah,blah,stoned once more.


No worries .
I was just thinking 16 inches long on a skinny silver 16 inch necklace whatever works best for her. Whatever she thinks would look good to match the bracelet. Thanks. It’s a lovely day at the beach .
I got a nice batch of white shells early before the tide came in and swept them away. I found a really bitchen shell with a ghost face in it .!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

It’s Casper the Friendly Ghost.

another attempt at getting the ocean background better looking. 
Working the sky.
waiting for my new shells to brighten up in a bleach bath.
I keep discovering new ways to use the shells shapes, patterns and sizes. It’s fascinating
and exciting!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No worries .
> I was just thinking 16 inches long on a skinny silver 16 inch necklace whatever works best for her. Whatever she thinks would look good to match the bracelet. Thanks. It’s a lovely day at the beach .
> View attachment 4887167I got a nice batch of white shells early before the tide came in and swept them away. I found a really bitchen shell with a ghost face in it .!View attachment 4887168


thats casper the ghost. wicked find


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats casper the ghost. wicked find


When the tide came in and took all the shells back in, what I found left were shells with holes in them and that one was the coolest . I am the thinking about sanding it up and making a pendant for a necklace. Hopefully I can manage to puncture a tiny hole at the top to slip in a ring .


----------



## go go kid (Apr 25, 2021)

great idea, you should get yourseld a small jewellery drill forvhust such ocasions.
i remember one of my x lovers made me one after a trip o the beach one time, i never took it off


----------



## go go kid (Apr 25, 2021)

Amazon.com: Yakamoz 0.7-1.2mm Mini Micro Electric Aluminum Hand Portable Handheld Drill with 15pcs Drill Bits, 2A Power Supply Included: Home Improvement


Amazon.com: Yakamoz 0.7-1.2mm Mini Micro Electric Aluminum Hand Portable Handheld Drill with 15pcs Drill Bits, 2A Power Supply Included: Home Improvement



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> great idea, you should get yourseld a small jewellery drill forvhust such ocasions.
> i remember one of my x lovers made me one after a trip o the beach one time, i never took it off


Can I please see it? 


go go kid said:


> Amazon.com: Yakamoz 0.7-1.2mm Mini Micro Electric Aluminum Hand Portable Handheld Drill with 15pcs Drill Bits, 2A Power Supply Included: Home Improvement
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Yakamoz 0.7-1.2mm Mini Micro Electric Aluminum Hand Portable Handheld Drill with 15pcs Drill Bits, 2A Power Supply Included: Home Improvement
> ...


Thank you! That one looks so much easier to use than the one I have now.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 26, 2021)

sadly it is no more, it was lost a long time ago sadly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sadly it is no more, it was lost a long time ago sadly


I would love to see some of your work.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Well skulls and sharks teeth f ing awesome looking at them made my morning thanks for sharing as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Kinda have a thing for skulls and chain mail but sharks teeth works for me


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I would love to see some of your work.


no problem, ill take some photos later for you to see


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

heres a few, ill take some better shots when i have some spare time, there agates, herkimer diamonds (natural double terminated quartz crystals) crystals and minerals.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> heres a few, ill take some better shots when i have some spare time, there agates, herkimer diamonds (natural double terminated quartz crystals) crystals and minerals.


Love the wire work


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Love the wire work


thanx, it took years to perfect, we used to run workshops on how to do it, but with dads health deteriating , we had to give it up, ewe used to run crystal healing workshops too, but we had to do the same, mums a crystal healer


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like to draw, paint make ceramic clay monsters.
> I am trying to draw and make sculptures like my hero Basil Wolvertoon.
> I have drawn a number of versions of Lena the Hyena.


i prefer yours, very creative, i love it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> heres a few, ill take some better shots when i have some spare time, there agates, herkimer diamonds (natural double terminated quartz crystals) crystals and minerals.


Beautiful! Your so talented . They look like very powerful magical crystals. Thank you for sharing . They must be incredibly difficult to make.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

yes they are a bit fidgity sometimes, especalaly when we have to malke small ones for a shop to sell, weve been talking about it today and were thinking of running workshops again.
should be a bit of fun.
glad you like them and thanx for the feedback


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beautiful! Your so talented . They look like very powerful magical crystals. Thank you for sharing . They must be incredibly difficult to make.


yes, we prode ourselves on the crystals we sell, no dynamite mined crysrtals, all our quarts crystals are from arkansaw, all hand mined and beutifully clear. very powerfull vibrations and energy. we are etical when it comes toi buying crystals and minerals and we give the money strait to the miners and not the fat cat middle men. it creates a much better buisness practice when you can go round to visit the mine and sit and eat with ther mining familys who risk there lives for our passion.
like you, i would rather find them myself like your shells, its more personal and fullfilling.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yes, we prode ourselves on the crystals we sell, no dynamite mined crysrtals, all our quarts crystals are from arkansaw, all hand mined and beutifully clear. very powerfull vibrations and energy. we are etical when it comes toi buying crystals and minerals and we give the money strait to the miners and not the fat cat middle men. it creates a much better buisness practice when you can go round to visit the mine and sit and eat with ther mining familys who risk there lives for our passion.
> like you, i would rather find them myself like your shells, its more personal and fullfilling.


That is so awesome! What would be a good Crystal to wear at my job? I take care of cancer patients and maybe there is a Crystal I could wear as a choker that they could get healing benefits from if they look at it?


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so awesome! What would be a good Crystal to wear at my job? I take care of cancer patients and maybe there is a Crystal I could wear as a choker that they could get healing benefits from if they look at it?


it doesnt quite work that way, cancer patients would buy there own crystal to csarry around with them, in what way do you want it to help them?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> it doesnt quite work that way, cancer patients would buy there own crystal to csarry around with them, in what way do you want it to help them?


Nevermind it was a dumb idea. I can just use my eyes and words help heal them like I do everyday.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nevermind it was a dumb idea. I can just use my eyes and words help heal them like I do everyday.


best thing for them, posative energy is posative energy, a crystal is an amplifyer of energy, a tool if you will, just give them all the posative energy you can. but dont forget to save a little for yourself. got to look after number one if your caring for others


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2021)

go go kid said:


> best thing for them, posative energy is posative energy, a crystal is an amplifyer of energy, a tool if you will, just give them all the posative energy you can. but dont forget to save a little for yourself. got to look after number one if your caring for others


Posativa , absolutely agree.
So whatever happened to the girl and the shell?

This little guy crossed my way today at the beach. He is really cool to me because he looks like a miniature version of the Spice Monsters in the movie Dune. I have no idea what it is!!


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

its some kind of millipede or centapede, looks beutifull.
the girl well woman moved away when her kids left home and ive only seen her a handfull of times since then, she had a boy and a girl, i still see her daughter everu now and again. we all stayed good friends. the thread on the necklace broke, it wasnt on any great thread, we were in love and she made it ewhen we got basck home from the beach. i was playing football with her son in the back garden and she must have made it whilst we were playing. it was a great night. we had a bonfire in the garden with some good friends, we had a few bottles of wine and a few smokes, had a great evening and once everyone had gone, we were sat by the bonfire and she gave it to me. it was a special night, we made love in the garden under the stars and fell asleep in each others arms. i never took it off untill it broke, it lasted a time after we broke up, as i met up with her a few times and she allways said, "are you still wearing that necklace and i replied that it reminded me of great times and i didn't want to take it off. she loved that.
she ended up having some mid life chrisis about a year after we split up and joined some womens group in the village she moved too. now she does lots of fundraising stuff with the group. the village she moved to was stocklynch in somerset and i gave them the name "The lynch mob". whjich they took on, so now they do charity work under that name lol good times


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2021)

go go kid said:


> its some kind of millipede or centapede, looks beutifull.
> the girl well woman moved away when her kids left home and ive only seen her a handfull of times since then, she had a boy and a girl, i still see her daughter everu now and again. we all stayed good friends. the thread on the necklace broke, it wasnt on any great thread, we were in love and she made it ewhen we got basck home from the beach. i was playing football with her son in the back garden and she must have made it whilst we were playing. it was a great night. we had a bonfire in the garden with some good friends, we had a few bottles of wine and a few smokes, had a great evening and once everyone had gone, we were sat by the bonfire and she gave it to me. it was a special night, we made love in the garden under the stars and fell asleep in each others arms. i never took it off untill it broke, it lasted a time after we broke up, as i met up with her a few times and she allways said, "are you still wearing that necklace and i replied that it reminded me of great times and i didn't want to take it off. she loved that.
> she ended up having some mid life chrisis about a year after we split up and joined some womens group in the village she moved too. now she does lots of fundraising stuff with the group. the village she moved to was stocklynch in somerset and i gave them the name "The lynch mob". whjich they took on, so now they do charity work under that name lol good times


Yeah good times. What kind of necklace do you wear today?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2021)

Packing this one up now for delivery.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2021)

New jewelry


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Shells today . Found some sweet one.
made a bright white necklace and earing set. I try to make a new set every week and take them out for a test ride .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for all the love @Jeffislovinlife . These crabs on the beach crack me up. They have long antennae eyes and run so fast and seem to love the sound of Bob Marley.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for all the love @Jeffislovinlife . These crabs on the beach crack me up. They have long antennae eyes and run so fast and seem to love the sound of Bob Marley. View attachment 4902190


Well deserved love your work especially your pencil work have a great day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well deserved love your work especially your pencil work have a great day


Thanks you as well! I found the most beautiful conche today but it was still alive so I threw it back into the ocean even though I wanted to keep it. On the way off the beach I found the nearly exact same one but it didn’t have an animal inside so I happily picked it up and took it home. I have to shine it up with baby oil. Weird thing was it was sitting in a very populated area and I can’t believe someone did t see it! So weird.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks you as well! I found the most beautiful conche today but it was still alive so I threw it back into the ocean even though I wanted to keep it. On the way off the beach I found the nearly exact same one but it didn’t have an animal inside so I happily picked it up and took it home. I have to shine it up with baby oil. Weird thing was it was sitting in a very populated area and I can’t believe someone did t see it! So weird.


Please be careful with picking up live one's some are highly poisonous


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Please be careful with picking up live one's some are highly poisonous


Ok, one is a painkiller and 1000 times more potent then morphine and less addictive. things are getting on the Microscopic side of the Dragonfly collage. This is not easy. I am asking $400 for this one . If they don’t pay I am keeping it and getting matching Bright pink and bright green living room chairs to match it. Lol arrrr . Sometimes. Feel like commissioned work is a drag.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok, one is a painkiller and 1000 times more potent then morphine and less addictive. things are getting on the Microscopic side of the Dragonfly collage. This is not easy. I am asking $400 for this one . If they don’t pay I am keeping it and getting matching Bright pink and bright green living room chairs to match it. Lol arrrr . Sometimes. Feel like commissioned work is a drag.
> View attachment 4902475


I've heard that from friend I've only work commission on working on vehicles


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've heard that from friend I've only work commission on working on vehicles


I'm a wanna be artistcan't even hang up a picture straight ha ha ha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm a wanna be artistView attachment 4902493can't even hang up a picture straight ha ha ha


I like it. A lot. How did you do it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like it. A lot. How did you do it?


Spinning and blowing on the canvas


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nevermind it was a dumb idea. I can just use my eyes and words help heal them like I do everyday.


just send them posative vibes man, thats what i do and sell them a crystal as crystals are amplifiers of energy. i slso do crystal healing like mymum does. you would do good to take a crystasl healing course, you could then recomend what crystals to use, just pm me with any questions regarding crystals and minerals and fossils


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

I'll show you this one then


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll show you this one thenView attachment 4902495


thats butifull man or woman


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll show you this one thenView attachment 4902495


what is it exactly? oil on water?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

No judgment please 100% German male


go go kid said:


> thats butifull man or woman


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> what is it exactly? oil on water?


Watered down or oil down acrylics


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'll show you this one thenView attachment 4902495


Do you get dizzy from all the spinning and blowing you have to do? 
sometimes when I go snorkeling I get so disoriented I come out of the water all dizzy .it’s so much fun!


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When the tide came in and took all the shells back in, what I found left were shells with holes in them and that one was the coolest . I am the thinking about sanding it up and making a pendant for a necklace. Hopefully I can manage to puncture a tiny hole at the top to slip in a ring .


you wont need to sand it, the sand and water motion does the grinding for you if its been there for a bit. bearing in mind that most shells are ground to dust in the tide makes you realize how calm the ocean floor is compared to the tide.a perfect example of yin n yang


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Watered down or oil down acrylics


wow, i must try that and aply a sander to the motion to see what happens to the lines. might destroy them but it may just give you a new edge to your art work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you get dizzy from all the spinning and blowing you have to do?
> sometimes when I go snorkeling I get so disoriented I come out of the water all dizzy .it’s so much fun!


Well I'm not sure if it was breathing through the straw or the other hallucinogenic said I was on at that particular point in time but whatever works like I said want to be an artist or was one in a past life


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well I'm not sure if it was breathing through the straw or the other hallucinogenic said I was on at that particular point in time but whatever works like I said want to be an artist or was one in a past life


You are def an artist! No doubt about it!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are def an artist! No doubt about it!


But I thought you had to sell something frist ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you get dizzy from all the spinning and blowing you have to do?
> sometimes when I go snorkeling I get so disoriented I come out of the water all dizzy .it’s so much fun!


I'm so jealous of you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You are def an artist! No doubt about it!


I do really appreciate that coming from you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

And would also like to know what your favorite artist is my personal favorite is Salvador Dali


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And would also like to know what your favorite artist is my personal favorite is Salvador Dali


Picasso.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Picasso.


Very nice any piece in particular


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very nice any piece in particular


I love the kitty cat on her shoulder! He is soooo cute!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love the kitty cat on her shoulder! He is soooo cute!!View attachment 4903728


Now can I see your rendition of it if there is one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now can I see your rendition of it if there is one


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4903729


What what are you trying to tell me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What what are you trying to tell me


Nothing really. I found the gif and thought you might like it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nothing really. I found the gif and thought you might like it.


I do really just playing or trying to


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2021)

Major road trip . Lol. Oh shit! Last time I did a major road trip around here I got stranded on alligator ally. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Major road trip . Lol. Oh shit! Last time I did a major road trip around here I got stranded on alligator ally. Have a good weekend!


Awesome have a safe trip


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome have a safe trip


Your gonna like it. A lot! Thanks, I absolutely will. Cheers !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your gonna like it. A lot! Thanks, I absolutely will. Cheers !


I'm going to like it did I miss something O O O okay you did that just to see me go crazy with curiosity but curiosity killed the cat and satisfaction brought him back waiting eagerly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going to like it did I miss something O O O okay you did that just to see me go crazy with curiosity but curiosity killed the cat and satisfaction brought him back waiting eagerly


I went to the Dali Museum. It was a total disappointment trip. The collection was pretty lame. They gave away some of the best pieces to other places . I went to the original museum back in the 90’s and had no idea that they built this new one and the presentation was appalling!! . The murals in the town were really good and we caught a really good live show in an alley way next to a skateboarding ramp . But the meal I ate was like dog shit and got me sick and ruined the rest of the trip . Many of the stores smelled horrible as well. Maybe they never recovered from water damage from a hurricane .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went to the Dali Museum. It was a total disappointment trip. The collection was pretty lame. They gave away some of the best pieces to other places . I went to the original museum back in the 90’s and had no idea that they built this new one and the presentation was appalling!! . The murals in the town were really good and we caught a really good live show in an alley way next to a skateboarding ramp . But the meal I ate was like dog shit and got me sick and ruined the rest of the trip . Many of the stores smelled horrible as well. Maybe they never recovered from water damage from a hurricane . View attachment 4908203View attachment 4908204View attachment 4908205View attachment 4908206View attachment 4908207


Suck when that happens love the pictures thanks for sharing the last pic is off the hook hopefully a good night's rest find you feeling better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Suck when that happens love the pictures thanks for sharing the last pic is off the hook hopefully a good night's rest find you feeling better


Yes, i slept most of the day yesterday recovering and feel great today! I am getting my Jaws tattoo this weekend !!! I am soooo excited !!
And my husband is getting these pants this week!! Yippee!!


----------



## insomnia65 (May 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, i slept most of the day yesterday recovering and feel great today! I am getting my Jaws tattoo this weekend !!! I am soooo excited !!View attachment 4908253
> And my husband is getting these pants this week!! Yippee!!
> View attachment 4908254


Whatever gets you through the night.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Whatever gets you through the night.


Valium!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Nice line work do you do your own work


----------



## insomnia65 (May 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Valium!!


Used to be zopiclone for me, omg I was so depressed off those mofos


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nice line work do you do your own work


Nah.


insomnia65 said:


> Used to be zopiclone for me, omg I was so depressed off those mofos


I’m not sure I ever had one of those.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nah.
> 
> I’m not sure I ever had one of those.


Imovane, Zimovane, Dopareel, don't know generic name


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Imovane, Zimovane, Dopareel, don't know generic name


Sounds horrible! I hope you get better soon.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 26, 2021)

Oh that was a phase ages ago, I used them for sleep for a short while, I had them a weeks I think, I have had my tour of hades with addiction, I hope im done now.


----------



## go go kid (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, i slept most of the day yesterday recovering and feel great today! I am getting my Jaws tattoo this weekend !!! I am soooo excited !!View attachment 4908253
> And my husband is getting these pants this week!! Yippee!!
> View attachment 4908254


BITE ME LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

What a fantastic weekend. I got my shark Tattoo and finished the dragonfly collage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a fantastic weekend. I got my shark Tattoo and finished the dragonfly collage. View attachment 4913570


Where is the ink????


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Where is the ink????


On my arm now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 1, 2021)

Pic pic pic picture picture picture


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pic pic pic picture picture picture


I will get a real nice photo once it heals up and I can go back into the water to release it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

In the mean time.... I am thinking creature of the black lagoon next. I love these bright green nuclear colors and the weird shapes and textures It would look so good next to the shark and under the grim reaper .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice line work but overall and I hate being a critic but that tat is janky I would be pissed I mean what is going on with that hand and the face now this is my opinion and the creature from the Black lagoon happens to be one of my favorites


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

The hand is coming out of the water. Like in the scene in the beginning of the movie when the lady is standing alone by the water while the scientists investigate the death of Luis and Hector and the creature slowly emerges to the bank where she is standing getting ready to romp her. I absolutely love that scene.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Aww I see it is the love of the show it is a epic movie ha ha ha but it doesn't changes that tat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww I see it is the love of the show it is a epic movie ha ha ha but it doesn't changes that tat


Can you find me a better picture ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

Maybe give me some time on that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe give me some time on that


Please, take your time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

I think I have a friend that has a original poster from the movie theaters I'll see if I can get pictures he also has slides pictures shot's from the movie might take a minute to get a visit to see him her or them all depends on the mood aww artist got to love all of them


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I have a friend that has a original poster from the movie theaters I'll see if I can get pictures he also has slides pictures shot's from the movie might take a minute to get a visit to see him her or them all depends on the mood aww artist got to love all of them


Went to a very impressive museum today. Lots of very famous old masters work was displayed. Ruebens, Pissarro, Cezanne , Sortainne, Klee, Pollack, Hoffman, Kiefer. Okeefe, and a really cool sculpture garden.

the building was very modern and Constructed around this wicked cool trippy tree.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2021)

My new great white shark tooth necklace that I pieced together .

and my new locket.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2021)

We are losing so many species of animals these days. The creature was the very last of his kind! 
yes, I know.... he has a face only a mother could love, just like the manatees. Don’t hate!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

There is awesomeness in those pics hopefully you are having a great day


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My new great white shark tooth necklace that I pieced together .
> 
> and my new locket. View attachment 4920536View attachment 4920538View attachment 4920539View attachment 4920540View attachment 4920541


Awesome!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My new great white shark tooth necklace that I pieced together .
> 
> and my new locket. View attachment 4920536View attachment 4920538View attachment 4920539View attachment 4920540View attachment 4920541


Do you cast your own skulls and very nice wire work no tool marks and my friend is out of country for a few months but he was stoked to here that someone wants to have ink done he said that he would be honored to let me go through and get you some pictures hell I'm stoked about see it not many people get to see this part of his art collection


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you cast your own skulls and very nice wire work no tool marks and my friend is out of country for a few months but he was stoked to here that someone wants to have ink done he said that he would be honored to let me go through and get you some pictures hell I'm stoked about see it not many people get to see this part of his art collection


I did not make any of that necklace. I just coordinate the pieces together. I bought the skulls at Michael’s arts and crafts store along with the rubber necklace. I purchased the shark teeth on Amazon for only $16.99 from a very reputable company.


*Features & details*

AUTHENTIC FOSSILS: Our Shark Tooth Fossils come from Morocco and are scientifiaclly dated to be over 50 million years old! You will receive a pack of 12 Mini Shark Teeth Fossils.
PREHISTORIC FOSSIL: Each shark tooth fossil is a one-of-a-kind discovery that will vary in size, shape, and color. Most range from a warm, creamy white to a rich butterscotch. Our fossils are hand selected by professionals to ensure that you receive a fossil up to KALIFANO Standards.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I did not make any of that necklace. I just coordinate the pieces together. I bought the skulls at Michael’s arts and crafts store along with the rubber necklace. I purchased the shark teeth on Amazon for only $16.99 from a very reputable company.
> View attachment 4920936
> 
> *Features & details*
> ...


Well it is working they look good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it is working they look good


Thank you! I want to get a better photo of the creature for my locket. More professionally done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

nice shark teeth.......i remember i used to go to Galveston beach......find them just laying in the sand.....think i've found them in Port Aransas too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok that ink has had some time now I want no wait I need to see it or does Bruce need more time and a&d


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok that ink has had some time now I want no wait I need to see it or does Bruce need more time and a&d


Actually it has healed up quite a bit but it’s still not healed completely. I don’t know who Bruce is or what a and d is either. Sorry but your going to have to wait. I am not ready yet .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Ha ha ha the name of the shark you have and a&d is a cream for healing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

The shark was named after the lawyer lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

A shy one who would have guessed


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Only playing hopefully you are having a good day


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice shark teeth.......i remember i used to go to Galveston beach......find them just laying in the sand.....think i've found them in Port Aransas too


I found this Megalodon tooth at Wrightsville Beach, NC.......I was surfing, crashed and came up with it in my hand....somehow....didn't even now what was in hand.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I found this Megalodon tooth at Wrightsville Beach, NC.......I was surfing, crashed and came up with it in my hand....somehow....didn't even now what was in hand.View attachment 4921460


Nice find.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice find.


Can I see your shark teeth. The ones you found . I’m so interested to compare them to mine! Thanks, I hope your having a fantastic weekend.

I made this necklace for my husband .Can you feel the tribal vibe? It’s off my new tribal line. Did you see the new Godzilla vs Kong movie. The little girl who is super tight with King Kong has the most bad ass necklace .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I found this Megalodon tooth at Wrightsville Beach, NC.......I was surfing, crashed and came up with it in my hand....somehow....didn't even now what was in hand.View attachment 4921460


I want it.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)

Love your work, I want a mountain scene tattoo next on my forearm, love tree of life and forest scenes and streams and such tattoos, I have a few of them, would also love ourobus, not cheap though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Love your work, I want a mountain scene tattoo next on my forearm, love tree of life and forest scenes and streams and such tattoos, I have a few of them, would also love ourobus, not cheap though.


Show it to me .
I think this landscape for a tattoo really Rocks!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)

Which the mountain scene ourubus or my forest scene lol ya gotta remember doctor I'm quite quite mad.



Tree of life in one arm

My sleeve but instead of a ram it is a stag, instead of those trees its oak trees and an owl on a tree and a raven on another tree.


Now what I would like if I had the money sigh would be a mountain scene maybe on one upper arm, side of arm I would like


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Which the mountain scene ourubus or my forest scene lol ya gotta remember doctor I'm quite quite mad.


Which ever ones you are comfortable showing me. I know how personal tattoos are. No worries mate.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hehehe instead of the flower in Ourubis I would like a tree of life there, ah well.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)

I love my sleeve, hides all my crazy tattoos I had as a youngster, back before the war ha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I love my sleeve, hides all my crazy tattoos I had as a youngster, back before the war ha.


Nice work! Very earthy. I love it. I like to wear power images and earthy stuff as well. So far I have 3 spirits . One animal, 2 roses and tribal bands. Several protective armed guardians. An alien and outer space and water . I am looking to add the creature of the black lagoon as another animal of protection representing earth and extinction .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

I was looking around at artist palette tatts and came across this spray paint tattoo and tripped out.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was looking around at artist palette tatts and came across this spray paint tattoo and tripped out. View attachment 4922016


That looks very very original cool, I was hoping for a coloured one, the tree a life tattoo on my arm is the Viking tree, the oak tree of life is Celtic, I find it stimulating.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Can I see your shark teeth. The ones you found . I’m so interested to compare them to mine! Thanks, I hope your having a fantastic weekend.
> 
> I made this necklace for my husband .Can you feel the tribal vibe? It’s off my new tribal line. Did you see the new Godzilla vs Kong movie. The little girl who is super tight with King Kong has the most bad ass necklace . View attachment 4921923


Love to if and when I find them when I go...

No I haven't seen the movie yet, I have seen clips on YouTube though,hoping to get it on DVD, so I can really veg out to it. Watched the new Pacific rim last night and wick 3 again...

P.S Love the necklace btw, definitely a tribal thing working


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Which the mountain scene ourubus or my forest scene lol ya gotta remember doctor I'm quite quite mad.
> 
> View attachment 4921994
> 
> ...


What mountain is that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Love to if and when I find them when I go...
> 
> No I haven't seen the movie yet, I have seen clips on YouTube though,hoping to get it on DVD, so I can really veg out to it. Watched the new Pacific rim last night and wick 3 again...
> 
> P.S Love the necklace btw, definitely a tribal thing working


That sounds like fun! There is a beach up north from me that is known for shark teeth washing up and has an annual Shark tooth festival , but it was canceled this year. I would like to go next year.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What mountain is that?


The photo I showed I'm not actually saw tbh, I just liked it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> The photo I showed I'm not actually saw tbh, I just liked it.


I am pretty sure it’s this one in Yosemite National park. I haven’t been there but it looks like the correct terrain. Unusual perspective. . You should go and ask one of the forest rangers to show you to the correct location .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am pretty sure it’s this one in Yosemite National park. I haven’t been there but it looks like the correct terrain. Unusual perspective. . You should go and ask one of the forest rangers to show you to the correct location .


I will of you buy me a plane ticket. Ha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I will of you buy me a plane ticket. Ha


Ha! Right. Do you have dreams about that place?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 14, 2021)

Now and then yeah.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Now and then yeah.


That’s wild. Maybe you were there in a past life. Something important happened there for you. Wouldn’t that be so weird it you actually went to that exact place.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah, but the way the world is now and my bank balance I doubt it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2021)

New black skull beads are awesome!

My current necklace collages .


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi there DAT is it? I used to want to be an artist...

Super cool work here. I get to be an artist again through you (if you don't mind.)
I clicked through a bit and it was pretty neat to see the style changing and develop.
A garden of artworks. Forever growing.

Do you sell the necklaces or do you wear them all at once so people know how many sharks you have defeated in this lifetime?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi AJ,
Thanks for the kind words and the lovely comments.
i just wear all my shark stuff myself currently. I have had a moment or 2 of thinkin of selling some but I dont really have time to take on that huge responsibility . but If someone requested one I would certainly make one for them but going out snd advertising my stuff isn’t appealing to me right now. The mouth of my shark is taking forever to heal! Hopefully I will be able to release it in the water this weekend if it feels better. I am so overprotective of my ink.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi AJ,
> Thanks for the kind words and the lovely comments.
> i just wear all my shark stuff myself currently. I have had a moment or 2 of thinkin of selling some but I dont really have time to take on that huge responsibility . but If someone requested one I would certainly make one for them but going out snd advertising my stuff isn’t appealing to me right now. The mouth of my shark is taking forever to heal! Hopefully I will be able to release it in the water this weekend if it feels better. I am so overprotective of my ink.


Hey DAT thanks for replying. I am not much of a necklace person myself although I do own a glass one. Have you tried to craft any bracelets?

I understand the advertising thing. Especially since everyone is falling back on Covid money it seems. Lots of new business and advertising will be short lived from these next quarters on... No knock to the hustle but the Covid Business Models have to stop eventually.

Maybe when the world slows down for a split second then you will feel it right. And when you do I want one!

When I was doing the art stuff it was always big about feeling right about the work and the timing... Both had to be lined up or nothing would happen for me. Maybe that explains a lot.

Anyways, I am about to get to work but really just wanted to respond and let you know that you made me laugh my brain out with the whole releasing your tattoo in the water thing. Protect the ink! I bet you're tatted up. Make sure to play the Jaws Theme song on the way 

(I always try to keep my replies short but they end up long. Sorry about that)


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 22, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi AJ,
> Thanks for the kind words and the lovely comments.
> i just wear all my shark stuff myself currently. I have had a moment or 2 of thinkin of selling some but I dont really have time to take on that huge responsibility . but If someone requested one I would certainly make one for them but going out snd advertising my stuff isn’t appealing to me right now. The mouth of my shark is taking forever to heal! Hopefully I will be able to release it in the water this weekend if it feels better. I am so overprotective of my ink.


You using bepanthen (also used for nappy rash)

Rember its an open wound, hope it heals soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You using bepanthen (also used for nappy rash)
> 
> Rember its an open wound, hope it heals soon.


None of my tattoo artists ever mentioned that stuff before . I don’t feel like I need it at this point. It just needs moisturizer. Everything else is healed but she really coated the mouth with a shit load of black ink and it’s taking longer than the line work. Any day now . I also noticed that I respond differently to the ink than ever before. I have become very sensitive and got very bruised up this time. It’s not her fault . my body has been in shock the last several months from the Keto diet . I might be missing the sugar to help heal the tattoo quicker.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 22, 2021)

That's in the UK a friend at work mentioned it but true enough moisturiser and keep it dry and out of the sun.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 22, 2021)

I keep screwing my keto up being over 55 doesn't help, 2 pieces of toast and my keto would be gone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Hey DAT thanks for replying. I am not much of a necklace person myself although I do own a glass one. Have you tried to craft any bracelets?
> 
> I understand the advertising thing. Especially since everyone is falling back on Covid money it seems. Lots of new business and advertising will be short lived from these next quarters on... No knock to the hustle but the Covid Business Models have to stop eventually.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will be doing bracelets next! Thanks. I love the silicone material because it’s so easy to work with. There are no annoying hooks or pliers that I need to use. It just snaps together and has a nice hold.ordered some of them and some ivory little skull beads as well. I love the movie Jaws. The cover was the inspiration for my tattoo . Have a nice day at work! 


insomnia65 said:


> I keep screwing my keto up being over 55 doesn't help, 2 pieces of toast and my keto would be gone.


Right! NO BREAD! You can do it !! I haven’t eaten a piece of bread in 5 months. Lol. And beer is like liquid bread so that one is even tougher ! So now I drink low carb beer. The best one is Dogfish IPA Slightly Mighty. It’s so good it’s hard to find it on the shelves around here. And I am not just saying this because it has a shark on the label. Lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 23, 2021)

Its keto, low cal can still have tons of carbs does sound nice though.

I find Gin and tonic is much better, do like IPA though sniffles.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> And a dogfish isn't a shark.
> 
> Sorry I can't help it I love to disagree with people.


HAHA!! We could be friends or something


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, I will be doing bracelets next! Thanks. I love the silicone material because it’s so easy to work with. There are no annoying hooks or pliers that I need to use. It just snaps together and has a nice hold.ordered some of them and some ivory little skull beads as well. I love the movie Jaws. The cover was the inspiration for my tattoo . Have a nice day at work!
> 
> Right! NO BREAD! You can do it !! I haven’t eaten a piece of bread in 5 months. Lol. And beer is like liquid bread so that one is even tougher ! So now I drink low carb beer. The best one is Dogfish IPA Slightly Mighty. It’s so good it’s hard to find it on the shelves around here. And I am not just saying this because it has a shark on the label. Lol
> View attachment 4929160


ooh Ivory skullx sound cool. Excited to see what's next.

Jaws is my favorite movie of all time. Jaws firstly and then Gremlins I'd have to say...
Ok maybe Gremlins is my favorite.. I name some of my plants based on the Gremlins  

I'm late for work today. Hopefully they fire me


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 23, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> ooh Ivory skullx sound cool. Excited to see what's next.
> 
> Jaws is my favorite movie of all time. Jaws firstly and then Gremlins I'd have to say...
> Ok maybe Gremlins is my favorite.. I name some of my plants based on the Gremlins
> ...


I remember back before the war (joke) I was a child when jaws was screened, it put the shits up me I still remember standing up in the cinema when Jaws was going to eat the women swimmer and shouting " you bastard" Robert Shaw was brilliant in it, btw we need a bigger boat.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 23, 2021)

3.6 carbs a drink is still too much well it is if you wanna drink 10 haha


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I remember back before the war (joke) I was a child when jaws was screened, it put the shits up me I still remember standing up in the cinema when Jaws was going to eat the women swimmer and shouting " you bastard" Robert Shaw was brilliant in it, btw we need a bigger boat.


HAHA!! I was told all the blood was ketchup.. Still was intense for ketchup

*Edit ok another favorite now that I am thinking about it is Lake Placid


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2021)

You guys are an absolutely HOOT! I am glad you decided to venture into the cave. Lots of folks make their way in and then they seems to disappear forever!! Hee hee . Who the hell knows whatever happened to them.... it’s a very large dimly lit places lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 24, 2021)

They could of went down the rabbit hole(politics sections) I've unwittingly been there a few times ooking for Alice then run away quite scared)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They could of went down the rabbit hole(politics sections) I've unwittingly been there a few times ooking for Alice then run away quite scared)


I thought I saw you over there. That section is an absolute HOOT. Why were you scared ? Unless you are a Republican, Russian Troll, racist , homophobic, or religious wacko there is absolutely nothing to be scared of. I might have missed a few other things but it’s such a great place to exchange worldly ideas and information. Looking forward to seeing you ther soon mate! Cheers!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I thought I saw you over there. That section is an absolute HOOT. Why were you scared ? Unless you are a Republican, Russian Troll, racist , homophobic, or religious wacko there is absolutely nothing to be scared of. I might have missed a few other things but it’s such a great place to exchange worldly ideas and information. Looking forward to seeing you ther soon mate! Cheers!


being scared is a joke BTW, I'm a republican but I'm from UK, its funny when you mention that word and say your British some people don't have a clue.

BTW a Republican in UK would be someone who is anti monarchy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> being scared is a joke BTW, I'm a republican but I'm from UK, its funny when you mention that word and say your British some people don't have a clue.
> 
> BTW a Republican in UK would be someone who is anti monarchy.


I agree . The whole royal family bullshit is pathetic . Worshiping them like that and putting them up on a pedestal . It’s so ridiculous and needs to just go away. Hopefully soon. I have been over there many times and saw the guards with the hats and the gated property and thought what is wrong with these people. Lol.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I agree . The whole royal family bullshit is pathetic . Worshiping them like that and putting them up on a pedestal . It’s so ridiculous and needs to just go away. Hopefully soon. I have been over there many times and saw the guards with the hats and the gated property and thought what is wrong with these people. Lol.


They have sales shops in Cathedrals, I was so angry when I witnessed that, also rich buildings full of gold, say Rome though many other places have that, London, Paris, Munich (M people haha) anyways that sort of stuff pisses me off.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They have sales shops in Cathedrals, I was so angry when I witnessed that, also rich buildings full of gold, say Rome though many other places have that, London, Paris, Munich (M people haha) anyways that sort of stuff pisses me off.


It’s a travesty ! Things were headed that direction over here with Trump and his Golden toilets but thank fuckin god we were able to stop that shit for going any further and replaced that rich son of a bitch fuck with down to earth Joe . A man who knows what it’s like to work a hard day and take public transportation to work . This silver spooned nepotism shit should be illegal.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jun 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I agree . The whole royal family bullshit is pathetic . Worshiping them like that and putting them up on a pedestal . It’s so ridiculous and needs to just go away. Hopefully soon. I have been over there many times and saw the guards with the hats and the gated property and thought what is wrong with these people. Lol.


I want a Royal Family! For some reason it made me hungry.. Sounds like a 'could be' White Castle competitor burger joint..



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s a travesty ! Things were headed that direction over here with Trump and his Golden toilets but thank fuckin god we were able to stop that shit for going any further and replaced that rich son of a bitch fuck with down to earth Joe . A man who knows what it’s like to work a hard day and take public transportation to work . This silver spooned nepotism shit should be illegal.


Rawr. Let it out Doc! I concur although politics isn't my specialty.. I have to say I agree with you and all of that. Every word!

'Rich Sons of Bitch Fucks' had me like...






Haha thanks for this whole post. You really fired me up this morning I didn't even need espresso...
Melt all Silver Spoons


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 25, 2021)

Nepotism permeates all society, just look a bit deeper.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

Got all my materials for my glow in the dark zombie scrog screen . The glow in the dark zombies I ordered on Amazon truly exceeded my expectations. There were a lot them and they are a nice size. It’s been so much fun playing with them . There is even non zombie humans . One is a young girl with a teddy bear reining for her life and the other in a young teenage boy running . I never expected zombie dogs either. The tough part will be getting some glow in the dark pictures because my flash kept going off when I tried to take them glowing in the dark. They do activate quite strongly and stay glowing for a good while. Cant wait to see how highly activated they get after being under my timber light for 18 or 12 hours.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

I got a good shot. Set them up under my TV and activated them with my black lights while watching DAY of the Dead. I love BOB. Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2021)

I painted the scrog frame to look like a glow in the dark color and now will move forward to spray it with the glow in the dark paint. 
I really like the new ivory skulls I got. The detail is fabulous! They look real nice with the shark tooth’s.

previously I had made a circular piece with these conchs shells but disassembled it because I hated the background color which was a green turquoise color. 
yesterday I finally got them glued down on an orange background and like it a lot better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2021)

Sanibel churning it up before the hurricane hits. 
I met a beautiful mermaid on the beach who asked me about shark teeth and told me where to go find them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2021)

what a beautiful day!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 3, 2021)

Mermaids, dragons and gods, some of my favourite people.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2021)

Today was a good day.happy 4th!!!!!!


----------



## go go kid (Jul 4, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> ooh Ivory skullx sound cool. Excited to see what's next.
> 
> Jaws is my favorite movie of all time. Jaws firstly and then Gremlins I'd have to say...
> Ok maybe Gremlins is my favorite.. I name some of my plants based on the Gremlins
> ...


i name my plants after hale salassi i and i an i an i an i so theres lots of plants called I lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy 4th guys.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i name my plants after hale salassi i and i an i an i an i so theres lots of plants called I lol


Hey go go ! How are you? I really hope everything worked out and headed in a positive direction. I have been thinking about you! Especially today . Did you say you had the mastodon tooth? I got to see some today and they are amazing . We looked for them on the beach but didn’t find anything to brag about. But the vibes on the beach were out of this world!! So many shark tooth diggers it was crazy!! The sand smelled really rank and we kept coughing and it was a drag but at the strip found those earring and saw those giant mastodon teeth so it was fucking awesome !!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Happy 4th guys.


Thanks! It’s been amazing. The best in a long time!


----------



## go go kid (Jul 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey go go ! How are you? I really hope everything worked out and headed in a positive direction. I have been thinking about you! Especially today . Did you say you had the mastodon tooth? I got to see some today and they are amazing . We looked for them on the beach but didn’t find anything to brag about. But the vibes on the beach were out of this world!! So many shark tooth diggers it was crazy!! The sand smelled really rank and we kept coughing and it was a drag but at the strip found those earring and saw those giant mastodon teeth so it was fucking awesome !!


im ok, got busted and the police took all my computers and my parents computers too which is od as i dont use them they even took my dads i pad for his porn, so they should live lookinh through that lol. yes we have loads of masterdon teeth, but id love to find them myself, that must be a great buzz, i love colecting my own minerals and fossoils its wonderfull finding them


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 5, 2021)

go go kid said:


> im ok, got busted and the police took all my computers and my parents computers too which is od as i dont use them they even took my dads i pad for his porn, so they should live lookinh through that lol. yes we have loads of masterdon teeth, but id love to find them myself, that must be a great buzz, i love colecting my own minerals and fossoils its wonderfull finding them


Ffs wtf, hope your okay now mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Ffs wtf, hope your okay now mate.


Yeah me too.

I made my first bracelet today and Improved the quality by adding the cord end caps to secure the beads in place on the necklace, or in this case silicone band. It’s challenging figuring out how to make jewelry without any instruction or prior knowledge . I go to the jewelry isle at the store and search through all the little metal bits and pieces until I find what I think might work.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> I made my first bracelet today and Improved the quality by adding the cord end caps to secure the beads in place on the necklace, or in this case silicone band. It’s challenging figuring out how to make jewelry without any instruction or prior knowledge . I go to the jewelry isle at the store and search through all the little metal bits and pieces until I find what I think might work.
> View attachment 4937447View attachment 4937448


Ok wow... 
I'm assuming you wrapped the coil? It looks perfect. 

_Badassly Perfect._

P.S. are those your pants that are checkered lol? Swagg. I'm kinda jealous right now...


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Ffs wtf, hope your okay now mate.


yes thanx, its more of an inconveniance then anything else. thanx


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ok wow...
> I'm assuming you wrapped the coil? It looks perfect.
> 
> _Badassly Perfect._
> ...


took the words right out of my mouth, i do it for a living and thats a great job of wire wrapping. those teeth look great and im a sucker for a skull. nice job


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

whats your next project going to be? you have the bug to make jewellery now, its addictive


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 6, 2021)

go go kid said:


> took the words right out of my mouth, i do it for a living and thats a great job of wire wrapping. those teeth look great and im a sucker for a skull. nice job


Right? Some serious skill on display here. 

I love bracelets.

My niece always brings me these Loom bracelets that she makes lol. I break them often always working on stuff.. she always stocks me up with all the colors she has. Recently I bought her this deluxe kit with glow in the dark colors. No teeth or bones though just these little loom things but it should be pretty cool. Just need to build her a website next.

I saved the pic on my computer of your bracelet for inspiration.

Amber Trichs - I'm Venmo, PayPal, cashapp, eBay, Apple pay, Uber eats, Starbux App and Costco card ready.
Will rock a bracelet thang to outer space & back when you release... 

@go go kid The Furry Freak Bros is great. Just noticed it in your sig. Gilbert Shelton is very influential. 
One of my favorites as his style is so captivating, creative and unique.

Peace Homies


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ok wow...
> I'm assuming you wrapped the coil? It looks perfect.
> 
> _Badassly Perfect._
> ...


Thanks! Yes those are my pants !


go go kid said:


> took the words right out of my mouth, i do it for a living and thats a great job of wire wrapping. those teeth look great and im a sucker for a skull. nice job


sorry to let you guys down but I didn’t wrap the tooth. 


go go kid said:


> whats your next project going to be? you have the bug to make jewellery now, its addictive


I purchased some glass beads!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Right? Some serious skill on display here.
> 
> I love bracelets.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I will work on some more bracelets for you. Cheers!


----------



## go go kid (Jul 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! Yes those are my pants !
> 
> sorry to let you guys down but I didn’t wrap the tooth.
> 
> I purchased some glass beads!


SOUNDS GREAT, NICE N COLOURFULL I HOPE, lookin foward to seeing your new glass bead project. how are you? are you still sending healing energy to all your patients, i hope so


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> SOUNDS GREAT, NICE N COLOURFULL I HOPE, lookin foward to seeing your new glass bead project. how are you? are you still sending healing energy to all your patients, i hope so


Yes indeed! Doing well, thank you. I have to admit, I fucked up my scrog screen frame because I did not plan it correctly. I got so excited about gluing down the glow in the dark zombies I glued them down and then I tried to string it up but I could not get the string around the zombies so had to pull and pry all the zombies off the frame. I also forgot to use my glow in the dark spray paint before I glued them down. So after I got them all off I backtracked and sprayed on the glow in the dark paint. Now I need to string it up . The hot glue stuck to the frame and I can’t get it off so I hope that it works regluing over the dry glue and putting the zombies back down. Anyway it has been raining non stop for a day and a half and looking forward to this bitch Elsa finally leaving so I can go to the beach and see what washed ashore.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes indeed! Doing well, thank you. I have to admit, I fucked up my scrog screen frame because I did not plan it correctly. I got so excited about gluing down the glow in the dark zombies I glued them down and then I tried to string it up but I could not get the string around the zombies so had to pull and pry all the zombies off the frame. I also forgot to use my glow in the dark spray paint before I glued them down. So after I got them all off I backtracked and sprayed on the glow in the dark paint. Now I need to string it up . The hot glue stuck to the frame and I can’t get it off so I hope that it works regluing over the dry glue and putting the zombies back down. Anyway it has been raining non stop for a day and a half and looking forward to this bitch Elsa finally leaving so I can go to the beach and see what washed ashore.


Everything has a reason lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Everything has a reason lol


Maybe so. I had ordered some special green string for the screen but the delivery was pushed back and I want going to wait around for it and instead use my old purple string snd just get it done . Now with delay on getting my zombies back on I just saw that my green sting will be arriving today or tomorrow and I am willing to wait for it at this point.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes indeed! Doing well, thank you. I have to admit, I fucked up my scrog screen frame because I did not plan it correctly. I got so excited about gluing down the glow in the dark zombies I glued them down and then I tried to string it up but I could not get the string around the zombies so had to pull and pry all the zombies off the frame. I also forgot to use my glow in the dark spray paint before I glued them down. So after I got them all off I backtracked and sprayed on the glow in the dark paint. Now I need to string it up . The hot glue stuck to the frame and I can’t get it off so I hope that it works regluing over the dry glue and putting the zombies back down. Anyway it has been raining non stop for a day and a half and looking forward to this bitch Elsa finally leaving so I can go to the beach and see what washed ashore.


teh bloadey zombies lol no end of trouble those things. i hope it does clear up for you, theres bound to be a pletora of goodies washed up oon the beach, im envious, wish i lived that close to one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2021)

It glows in the dark.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It glows in the dark. View attachment 4939722


Looks cool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Looks cool


It’s so Hot.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s so Hot.


Pets look like their owners fyi +100
I coulda swore I left you a novel. Maybe I forgot to post it.

Some looms from my niece. I thought you'd maybe think they were cool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Pets look like their owners fyi +100
> I coulda swore I left you a novel. Maybe I forgot to post it.
> 
> Some looms from my niece. I thought you'd maybe think they were cool
> ...


I love the colors. Very nice work .


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love the colors. Very nice work .


I did not make them, but I should be seeing her again later today so I will pass on your kind words.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I did not make them, but I should be seeing her again later today so I will pass on your kind words.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday! And a a wonderful weekend !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2021)

The conche scene was insane today. Thousands were at my feet out there. I had to take off my snorkel and dive  down about 5 feet and dig a little to uncover them . It was exhausting, the pressure down there was intense. I don’t take any shells that still have the animal inside.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The conche scene was insane today. Thousands were at my feet out there. I had to take off my snorkel and dive View attachment 4940661View attachment 4940662 down about 5 feet and dig a little to uncover them . It was exhausting, the pressure down there was intense. I don’t take any shells that still have the animal inside.


You lucky woman


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The conche scene was insane today. Thousands were at my feet out there. I had to take off my snorkel and dive View attachment 4940661View attachment 4940662 down about 5 feet and dig a little to uncover them . It was exhausting, the pressure down there was intense. I don’t take any shells that still have the animal inside.


Wait, you are snorkeling? 

Ha wow. That's cool.. Did you scare any fishes with your tatt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Wait, you are snorkeling?
> 
> Ha wow. That's cool.. Did you scare any fishes with your tatt


Thanks! Yes snorkel. Look at this shell I found. It is so shiney and the animal is still inside . The animal matches the shell design! I threw it back in the water even though I wanted to keep it. I love animals too much.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! Yes snorkelView attachment 4940739. Look at this shell I found. It is so shiney and the animal is still inside . The animal matches the shell design! I threw it back in the water even though I wanted to keep it. I love animals too much.


That's cool, but did you scare any with your tat


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> That's cool, but did you scare any with your tat


No, they ain’t afraid of nothin.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

You shouldnt snorkel in Birkenhead hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You shouldnt snorkel in Birkenhead hahah


Fish love me.I’m a Pisces.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Oooo Pisces my ex was a Pisces, throw you a line and hook you in, oops sorry hehe.

It's amazes what people are afraid off I know someone scared of mice someone scared of spiders, I'm just scared about looking at my bank account.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! Yes snorkelView attachment 4940739. Look at this shell I found. It is so shiney and the animal is still inside . The animal matches the shell design! I threw it back in the water even though I wanted to keep it. I love animals too much.


Now I want to go snorkel.

The pattern on that thing is so intriguing and intricate, I wonder if it changes colors?

Thanks for putting that little critter back. If you love it you gotta let it go.
If you didn't let it go and put it back, you would have killed it and that's not very loving. _That's shellfish. _

The ocean is happier for your efforts 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fish love me.I’m a Pisces.View attachment 4940751


Ok what movie is this? It looks so familiar...

Sagittarius here fish don't like me but I like them!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Now I want to go snorkel.
> 
> The pattern on that thing is so intriguing and intricate, I wonder if it changes colors?
> 
> ...


Lol. It’s in my collection. A true classic.

Looks
like these beautiful
People got married on the beach today.
Very earthy and organic people. I like her dress.

someone in the wedding group took a picture of my sketch in the sand. I guess she liked it. I am still working on it. The middle shell was a real find! Doesn’t it look straight out of a Georgia O Keefe painting ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

I made a pair of skull ring earrings to go with my skull bracelet and necklace
. 
day 1 flower set up so that I can see it as soon as lights off before work. Great way to start the day!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

The center piece is so beautiful, I wanted to keep the shells heavy on the white . This is the sketch . Now I have to nail a background color.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

To me it needs to feel like a candle burning spiritual love and positive vibes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s so Hot.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The center piece is so beautiful, I wanted to keep the shells heavy on the white . This is the sketch . Now I have to nail a background color.
> View attachment 4943804


When I first saw this piece(no glasses on) I thought it was a mushroom pizza............................very nice.........you certainly love those shells from the sea........do you collect other other things.....other than shark teeth and figures I've seen. I collect tons of different things for creative projects..........my tribe says.....OCD.....whatever, I enjoy and am passionate..............seeds, rocks(small and big), diff. types wood(cherry,walnut, cedar,ironwood, fatwood etc) ,fossils, antique bottles ( found on hikes) clay,nuts(for critters in winter), plants, motors from appliances being tossed and on......not a "buying" collector. Sorry......rambling....damn bong.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> When I first saw this piece(no glasses on) I thought it was a mushroom pizza............................very nice.........you certainly love those shells from the sea........do you collect other other things.....other than shark teeth and figures I've seen. I collect tons of different things for creative projects..........my tribe says.....OCD.....whatever, I enjoy and am passionate..............seeds, rocks(small and big), diff. types wood(cherry,walnut, cedar,ironwood, fatwood etc) ,fossils, antique bottles ( found on hikes) clay,nuts(for critters in winter), plants, motors from appliances being tossed and on......not a "buying" collector. Sorry......rambling....damn bong.


Hi, I just collect shells and a few things for my jewelry making. Just big enough to have some choices to make something . I use to collect seeds but that was a waste of money because I never got around to growing most of them and they got old . We move a lot so don’t have many things and prefer to live an uncluttered simple life .
finished it and took this picture in the morning light.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi, I just collect shells and a few things for my jewelry making. Just big enough to have some choices to make something . I use to collect seeds but that was a waste of money because I never got around to growing most of them and they got old . We move a lot so don’t have View attachment 4944758many things and prefer to live an uncluttered simple life .
> finished it and took this picture in the morning light.


"Simplfy,simplfy,simplify".....some Throeau philosophy I've lived by for most of my life. I understand "inventory" for projects....I never know what I may need . Beautiful piece....colors so soothing........nature has all the good stuff. Thanks for reply. Can't beat being creative!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

The clouds!!! Wow!

New sketch. Painted the background a bright sky blue and will stretch out the spiral .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The clouds!!! Wow!
> View attachment 4945584View attachment 4945585
> New sketch. Painted the background a bright sky blue and will stretch out the spiral .
> View attachment 4945586


I'm getting hungry for pizza again...........the piece is somewhat hypnotizing...it swirls.......do you part with any pieces....?.that can be a tall order......doesn't that blue sky send ya reeling? It does me....in Upstate...many,many cloudy days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm getting hungry for pizza again...........the piece is somewhat hypnotizing...it swirls.......do you part with any pieces....?.that can be a tall order......doesn't that blue sky send ya reeling? It does me....in Upstate...many,many cloudy days.


Now I am hungry for Pizza! These things look delicious!

yes of course I part with these for a small price .
I finished glueing it all down. It was really fun and mesmerizing to place them in line and glue them down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2021)

dim lighting here.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dim lighting here.
> 
> View attachment 4945965


Sweet !


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 17, 2021)

From 20-years ago. Drawn at work on legal copy paper.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 17, 2021)

32-years ago, experimenting with color pencil on canvas board. (Unfinished). Stationed in West Germany.


Haven’t drawn anything in 20 years


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> From 20-years ago. Drawn at work on legal copy paper.
> 
> View attachment 4946121


Very f'ing nice ! I'm assuming pencil....my favorite utensil 24-7.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 17, 2021)

just #2 pencil


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 17, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> just #2 pencil


Abso-f'ing-lutely.....always a#2.............the classic yellow wooden of course!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> From 20-years ago. Drawn at work on legal copy paper.
> 
> View attachment 4946121


Lol, Anthony Hopkins. He is a new movie about an old man having Alzheimer’s and it looked sooooo depressing. He is a wonderful actor and nails the part but it’s not a movie that I would pay to go see. I work with old sick people everyday so don’t need anymore of it for leisurely activities . You got skills dude. Nice work !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

3 new sets today.

I ended up returning some glass beads . They were ugly. I ordered some white pear beads and some more small sharks teeth. I am going to get into wire soon. I watched a couple you tube videos so am getting my feet wet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

Here is the completed set now .


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, Anthony Hopkins. He is a new movie about an old man having Alzheimer’s and it looked sooooo depressing. He is a wonderful actor and nails the part but it’s not a movie that I would pay to go see. I work with old sick people everyday so don’t need anymore of it for leisurely activities . You got skills dude. Nice work !


Thanks bro. Thought I would get back to drawing in retirement but I don’t have any interest in doing it. Growing is my only passion these days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Thanks bro. Thought I would get back to drawing in retirement but I don’t have any interest in doing it. Growing is my only passion these days


No worries broski . I don’t like drawing anymore either. It’s annoying snd hurts my arm, hand, shoulder snd upper right back area . I won’t lie though , I have thought about drawing some shells but have no interest right now. I got all the stuff ready and set up to do it but just can’t seem to get the motivation up.

anyway I have other stuff that I simply love making snd it’s fun and stress free.Check out this totally rad house. This strange looking house it’s right in the coastline where I hang out sometimes. I would love to decorate it with my art. I bet it looks bitchin on the inside.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No worries broski . I don’t like drawing anymore either. It’s annoying snd hurts my arm, hand, shoulder snd upper right back area . I won’t lie though , I have thought about drawing some shells but have no interest right now. I got all the stuff ready and set up to do it but just can’t seem to get the motivation up.
> 
> anyway I have other stuff that I simply love making snd it’s fun and stress free.Check out this totally rad house. This strange looking house it’s right in the coastline where I hang out sometimes. I would love to decorate it with my art. I bet it looks bitchin on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 4946477


Yeah no shit, I bet it’s nice.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> 32-years ago, experimenting with color pencil on canvas board. (Unfinished). Stationed in West Germany.
> 
> View attachment 4946123
> Haven’t drawn anything in 20 years


Lahr or Baden?


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 19, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Lahr or Baden?


Kupaun Air Station, Keiserslautern


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Kupan Air Station, Keiserslautern


Nice work on the art BTW....Just thought I'd ask because I grew up in Lahr when my family (RCAF) was stationed there in the early 70's. I miss Germany.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 19, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice work on the art BTW....Just thought I'd ask because I grew up in Lahr when my family (RCAF) was stationed there in the early 70's. I miss Germany.


So do I. I was there 87-91


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2021)

Got some more sharks teeth.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> 32-years ago, experimenting with color pencil on canvas board. (Unfinished). Stationed in West Germany.
> 
> View attachment 4946123
> Haven’t drawn anything in 20 years


Wish I could do that.....it's great....reminds of a mean old nun that use to pitch into me when I was a young boy......really like matting job...great colors too, really compliments drawing. I draw shitty stick figures.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2021)

Background for next shell collage. Trying to get a water vibe . I need some green glitter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2021)

Sweet morning! ! Manatees kissing, leopard crab , dolphins and dragonfly’s .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sweet morning! ! Manatees kissing, leopard crab , dolphins and dragonfly’s .
> View attachment 4950284View attachment 4950285View attachment 4950286


You seem to damn happy! That's a beautiful thing. Nature can be quite the turn on....so much out there...........it's my "religion" versus a cult........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> You seem to damn happy! That's a beautiful thing. Nature can be quite the turn on....so much out there...........it's my "religion" versus a cult........


I have been wanting to see some manatees for a while and got really lucky today seeing them swim underneath us while we stood on the wooden bridge. The scars are so sad. The big paddle tail is so amazing and all the algae growing in their backs is so wild . Gentle giants and so playful and affectionate.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been wanting to see some manatees for a while and got really lucky today seeing them swim underneath us while we stood on the wooden bridge. The scars are so sad. The big paddle tail is so amazing and all the algae growing in their backs is so wild . Gentle giants and so playful and affectionate. View attachment 4950466View attachment 4950467


So beautiful it hurts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> So beautiful it hurts


I know .
i added the glitter


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I know .
> i added the glitter
> View attachment 4950632


Great touch...I think it gives more dimension, like the sun banging it's photons off particulate in the water 
.....the beautiful "shimmer", the dancing of points of ligts....the glitter animates, to me. Your a busy tellurian.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Great touch...I think it gives more dimension, like the sun banging it's photons off particulate in the water
> .....the beautiful "shimmer", the dancing of points of ligts....the glitter animates, to me. Your a busy tellurian.


Thanks! I was getting so discouraged with trying to wire wrap my shark teeth. The people on you tube make it look so easy and they go so fast . After watching like 10 videos and trying their methods I gave up and came up with my own approach . I know it’s not great but it is secure. I also made this pearl combo necklace but it looks too cheesy and cheap so took it apart and sending back the pearls.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks! I was getting so discouraged with trying to wire wrap my shark teeth. The people on you tube make it look so easy and they go so fast . After watching like 10 videos and trying their methods I gave up and came up with my own approach . I know it’s not great but it is secure. I also made this pearl combo necklace but it looks too cheesy and cheap so took it apart and sending back the pearls. View attachment 4950831View attachment 4950832View attachment 4950833


They look great.....that "wire" is very tricky for me....I can't get that perfect wrap....guess I need more practice......then again, the non-perfect wrap gives a different, more primal look that I like....what type wire on Megalodon necklace?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> They look great.....that "wire" is very tricky for me....I can't get that perfect wrap....guess I need more practice......then again, the non-perfect wrap gives a different, more primal look that I like....what type wire on Megalodon necklace?


It takes patience and practice . I was so close to giving up but then after success with the big tooth I got some much needed confidence and pushed on and wrapped a set of earrings and pendant small conchs . I need to get some like 24 gauge wire for my tiny shark teeth.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It takes patience and practice . I was so close to giving up but then after success with the big tooth I got some much needed confidence and pushed on and wrapped a set of earrings and pendant small conchs . I need to get some like 24 gauge wire for my tiny shark teeth.
> View attachment 4950920View attachment 4950924


Nice job attaching shells to wire....nature has quite the inventory of beautiful objects to work with.....f Jared's, Zales and all those cookie cutter jewelry stores.....just my opinion, I think they are so f'ing ......ho-hum.........and no creativity on our part.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It takes patience and practice . I was so close to giving up but then after success with the big tooth I got some much needed confidence and pushed on and wrapped a set of earrings and pendant small conchs . I need to get some like 24 gauge wire for my tiny shark teeth.
> View attachment 4950920View attachment 4950924


I make ironwood oriental type fences for my flower beds....been trying to attach the horizontal poles to post with copper wire....thought the resulting patina maybe a good contrast.....just can't get a nice,clean wrap....tried different gauges........so......I use twine....maybe next year I'll have more luck.....practice,right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah n


StonedGardener said:


> I make ironwood oriental type fences for my flower beds....been trying to attach the horizontal poles to post with copper wire....thought the resulting patina maybe a good contrast.....just can't get a nice,clean wrap....tried different gauges........so......I use twine....maybe next year I'll have more luck.....practice,right?


Yeah next year you will have more luck.
i have a sketch going with these shells and this painted background . I ordered some orange glitter to apply to the finish of the painting. I am pretty excited about this one . It has a wild tribal feel to it.


----------



## Leeski (Jul 25, 2021)

Amazing - the first pic suggest colours of the sun ( close up)in my minds eye … second pic shape and form of cave paintings of the sun loving the glow in the dark scrog frame ….


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Amazing - the first pic suggest sun colours in my minds eye … second pic shape and form loving the glow in the dark scrog frame ….


Thank you! That is exactly what I was trying to represent with those colors.... the sun. A powerful representation with energy .


----------



## Leeski (Jul 25, 2021)

Mission accomplished very inspirational great minds eye love your work


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 25, 2021)

Stopping through to say hello while I can ~
I've been lurking. The Manatee's were a kicker..

And as always... Wonderful works coming from you.
I really like the latest.. The 'Sun and that 'Tribal' looking piece... Super fckn sick 



Spoiler: Jah Smokes Kush



That's too bad about the seed collection. Sometimes it's not about getting to grow them but I totally get where you're coming from as the spending adds up. Hopefully you at least saved a few! Anyways...






Hope you have a great week, Docta Trichomz


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Stopping through to say hello while I can ~
> I've been lurking. The Manatee's were a kicker..
> 
> And as always... Wonderful works coming from you.
> ...


I love how you smoked me out. I have know idea how you did that but it is trippy! Thanks for the kind words. Got it glued down .

this morning sure was pretty ! Then thunder and lightning rolled in later .I did find a mine field of conches today. They were not 5 feet under but about 2 feet which made it easy to spot them simply walking in the shallow water .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 28, 2021)

Are you familiar with Taoism.......nature seems to be your "wheelhouse"..........the shells,sky,dunes......."Mother's" gifts. "The Way". Love your creativity and appreciation of 
your firmament and surroundings.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Are you familiar with Taoism.......nature seems to be your "wheelhouse"..........the shells,sky,dunes......."Mother's" gifts. "The Way". Love your creativity and appreciation of
> your firmament and surroundings.


I don’t follow any religion, cult or popular belief system that has a name or participate in any sort of grouping. I looked it up and it sounds alright.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t follow any religion, cult or popular belief system that has a name or participate in any sort of grouping. I looked it up and it sounds alright.


Well,I'm an atheist. Yea Taoism not a religion/cult, no formalities,praying,chants,etc its a perspective........a real focus on nature...like you, which made me wonder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

I have been moving around shells making photo sketches with them and after many changes and shifts of patterns I came up with a final . I started out the day with the lines and ended up with the spirals but looking back on the lines , I really liked it as well. So might reverse and do the line one with a different background next . I have to take photographs Constantly while making adjustments because I work with the flat canvas and loose shells so can not tell what it looks like vertically . Now we just need to oil them up and glue em down. So the last picture is my final . You can see the progression .


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been moving around shells making photo sketches with them and after many changes and shifts of patterns I came up with a final . I started out the day with the lines and ended up with the spirals but looking back on the lines , I really liked it as well. So might reverse and do the line one with a different background next . I have to take photographs Constantly while making adjustments because I work with the flat canvas and loose shells so can not tell what it looks like vertically . Now we just need to oil them up and glue em down. So the last picture is my final . You can see the progression .
> View attachment 4955901
> View attachment 4955898View attachment 4955899View attachment 4955900


You're not trying to control, influence and direct us all with your hypnotizing art.........
.....are ya? Beautiful and flowing like whirlpools that suck you in.......by the way, your pics of manatee did influence me.........made one from clay.......usually fire in pit but checked out Raku.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> You're not trying to control, influence and direct us all with your hypnotizing art.........
> .....are ya? Beautiful and flowing like whirlpools that suck you in.......by the way, your pics of manatee did influence me.........made one from clay.......usually fire in pit but checked out Raku.View attachment 4955958View attachment 4955959


Wow, that rocks! Can you smoke out of it? Lol. Your so talented ! I am so glad I could be of inspiration.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have been moving around shells making photo sketches with them and after many changes and shifts of patterns I came up with a final . I started out the day with the lines and ended up with the spirals but looking back on the lines , I really liked it as well. So might reverse and do the line one with a different background next . I have to take photographs Constantly while making adjustments because I work with the flat canvas and loose shells so can not tell what it looks like vertically . Now we just need to oil them up and glue em down. So the last picture is my final . You can see the progression .
> View attachment 4955901
> View attachment 4955898View attachment 4955899View attachment 4955900


The second one remind me of starry nights don't know why but it does thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2021)

Some new jewelry . Got some glow in the dark skulls and lots of colored ones . I am getting better at my wire as you look at the earnings . I like the challenge! They look delicious don’t they?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy Friday!
My tattoo artist is having a Friday the 13 th special with $100 tatts. She made up a sheet with some flash to choose from. I was so happy she had a creature on there so I am booked to finally get him.
here is a new set of jewelry I am working on adding some tiny sharks teeth to the bracelet that will match the earrings and necklace.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice day. Cool Dali lookin clouds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2021)

My favorite set right now.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 10, 2021)

@Dr.Amber Trichome don’t know if you have seen this work soon as I saw it thought of you sooooo creative …



My Passion


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 10, 2021)

Leeski said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome don’t know if you have seen this work soon as I saw it thought of you sooooo creative …
> 
> 
> 
> My Passion


Yes, I was looking the other day. Lol. Nothing I am very interested in. That’s granny art . Lol. And I can’t stand the dead. Ok, I like that song Sugar Magnolia but that’s it . Half my family are hard core dead fans and that’s all they ever listen to but it’s just not my cup of tea. Don’t get me wrong the artist has amazing skills but I wouldn’t be caught dead with any stained glass in my house . Especially not a lamp. I think it reminds me too much of church windows or something repulsive like that. I have to admit I did like making shrinky dinks as a kid but I was bored out of my mind back then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2021)

stoned and trying to detangle this wire. I think I am done with the shell art shit. After that last collage I feel like I am so done and ready to move on to a new body of work.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 11, 2021)

High there. I Hope you're having a good week. I know it doesn't matter but I thought the shells were pretty neat.
With the backgrounds and the layouts and colors and stuff.. Ah well, now I can be excited for what's next..

The wire wrapping is looking really good. Keep that up, yo! Do you have purple skulls?

I like the blue skelly smiley face picture. I'm not sure if you did that on purpose or not but it's trippy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> High there. I Hope you're having a good week. I know it doesn't matter but I thought the shells were pretty neat.
> With the backgrounds and the layouts and colors and stuff.. Ah well, now I can be excited for what's next..
> 
> The wire wrapping is looking really good. Keep that up, yo! Do you have purple skulls?
> ...


What blue smiley face picture, lol. Your trippin. Thank you so much for the nice words about those shell collages. It’s too expensive to purchase the canvas frames to hang them on to just make them for no where to go. My wall are completely filled with shell art and it’s enough already. I don’t know what’s next. It might be one of those artist blocks and I am thinking about picking up a pencil but just not there yet.
I got a chuckle out of this explaination online .
I don’t have a business but I find the last bullet funny. I remember reading Freda Kalo felt that way about her work and Georgia okeefe. All I need is someone interested to take one off my hands for just a couple humdred bucks. Lol
*It's okay to call it quits – to give up your art business – IF:*

You find yourself making excuses around not making art or marketing it.
You keep breaking promises around your business.
You repeatedly get physically ill whenever someone criticizes your work.
You can't bear the thought of selling your “babies.”



I am so excited about getting my tattoo this weekend. It’s going to be my Green and yellow tattoo . I want it super bright. If she has flourscent green ink, I am all in . Kinda like the color of the green and yellow highlighters I colored this one in. And NO red for the lips . I don’t want him looking like he has lipstick on. I might do the tongue red . But the colored red and green together make me sick. They remind me of Christmas colors and I really can’t stand Christmas . 
I have a locket I wear around my neck that has a portrait picture of the creature. TheGill man some call him. And sometimes when I listen to this song I think of him.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What blue smiley face picture, lol. Your trippin.


This blue Smiley Face Picture! Do you see it?





__





***DAT's Art Cave***


Mission accomplished very inspirational great minds eye love your work ☮️



www.rollitup.org







Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much for the nice words about those shell collages. It’s too expensive to purchase the canvas frames to hang them on to just make them for no where to go. My wall are completely filled with shell art and it’s enough already. I don’t know what’s next. It might be one of those artist blocks and I am thinking about picking up a pencil but just not there yet.
> I got a chuckle out of this explaination online .
> I don’t have a business but I find the last bullet funny. I remember reading Freda Kalo felt that way about her work and Georgia okeefe. All I need is someone interested to take one off my hands for just a couple humdred bucks. Lol
> *It's okay to call it quits – to give up your art business – IF:*
> ...


Ah I understand. If you had a shop or something I would probably purchase a circle one. 
I don't know if you posted all of the ones you made or not but I didn't see a purple one. _Mail me an invoice! _

Random question: do you do any painting/art commision projects? I think I saw one you did while clicking through the pages but not 100%.



Spoiler: Artist Block



Anyways you decide to go - it would be cool to see you do some pencil stuff to get some ideas out. 

I don't agree with the quitting list much. If you don't feel those things I don't think you would be much of a real artist imo.
Out here selling babies..

Whatever happens, happens. I hope you find what's next best on your list 



Good luck on the Tatt Session! That will be a killer piece haha. It reminds me of the Swamp Thing.

Happy Thursdaze


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> This blue Smiley Face Picture! Do you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t have a purple circle. I did do a purple rectangle one and I do commissions. 
i have a good feeling about this next tatt. 
my shark needs a friend so he will go right next to the shark. 
Happy Thurzdaze.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> stoned and trying to detangle this wire. I think I am done with the shell art shit. After that last collage I feel like I am so done and ready to move on to a new body of work. View attachment 4963284


Maybe you're suffering from "Shell Shock" ? That creativity can be a "war zone" !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Maybe you're suffering from "Shell Shock" ? That creativity can be a "war zone" !


I just feel like crawling back into a shell lately.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just feel like crawling back into a shell lately.


Typical of me also......on a long, great roll, then, unpredictably.........nothing. Maybe switch it up......something new, " out of the comfort zone"............some new monsters......surfing......
...........painting.......take a f'ing kite and double to beach and put it way up there in that blue.....just don't start feeling sorry for yourself......,to many things to do. I wanna see your new venture, when it materializes as you think and. stare at your kite in the blue yonder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Typical of me also......on a long, great roll, then, unpredictably.........nothing. Maybe switch it up......something new, " out of the comfort zone"............some new monsters......surfing......
> ...........painting.......take a f'ing kite and double to beach and put it way up there in that blue.....just don't start feeling sorry for yourself......,to many things to do. I wanna see your new venture, when it materializes as you think and. stare at your kite in the blue yonder.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 13, 2021)

Happy Fridayze


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 13, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Happy Fridayze


You too !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

The Gilman came out so awesome . It was crazy ! So she finished it snd I look down and the eyes and mouth are bright orange. I was like hell yeah, that looks sick. It was the blood mixed in with the yellow. Then the thunder and lightening came and the fucking sky opened up. We walked through the water in the streets and alleys and got soaked. It was like walking through the black lagoon. He came ALIVe!! It’s super bright green and yellow and looks so good with the blue and orange of the grim reaper.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

Found a very old photo....think it's "art worthy. My Grandfather, Bernard....Scott/Irish...born 1899...born in a rattle snake infested, tannery village, loaded with lumberjacks liquored-up, knocking the shit out of each other ( Morris,PA). Jumped on a Northbound train at age 15yrs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Found a very old photo....think it's "art worthy. My Grandfather, Bernard....Scott/Irish...born 1899...born in a rattle snake infested, tannery village, loaded with lumberjacks liquored-up, knocking the shit out of each other ( Morris,PA). Jumped on a Northbound train at age 15yrs.View attachment 4965351


What became of him?


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What became of him?


Jumped off train in Corning NY, got a job with Corning Glass Works, had his own apt. 
Later he opened up the cities main butcher shop......being a WWI vet, he died at 90yrs in Veterans Administration hospital........90 sounds damn good to me...............a wonderful,loving,hard working man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice custom fit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2021)

Full set includes earrings and bracelet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2021)

After a while the teeth started jabbing into my neck so I took it off after like 7 hours. It’s not like one of those necklaces you can sleep in but I did get one compliment today on it. that’s much better then most days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2021)

I think the hoop earrings look better with 8 skull beads as opposed to six. I got 2 compliments on the blue skull hoop earrings today.

I made this pink set today to go with a couple new pink shirts I just got.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 20, 2021)

8 skulls for the win. Makes more of a completed circle look imo

 The pink is nice.. And, you made yet another happy face out of your pieces.

Happy Friday Doc, hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> 8 skulls for the win. Makes more of a completed circle look imo
> 
> The pink is nice.. And, you made yet another happy face out of your pieces.
> 
> Happy Friday Doc, hope you have a good weekend.


Thank you! You too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2021)

Here’s a new pencil drawing .


----------



## Leeski (Aug 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here’s a new pencil drawing .View attachment 4974655


Amazing wow
Very organic flow again wow 
Edit I see human form still wow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2021)

Leeski said:


> Amazing wow
> Very organic flow again wow
> Edit I see human form still wow


Thanks Leeski! I got the inspiration for that drawing a patients scan that I saw. It’s showed the uptake of her recent Covid 3rd shot and I thought it was so inspiring and cool looking to see it actually moving through her arm and into her lymphatic system. 
last year when the pandemic first stated I did a bunch of Covid art and then after a couple months stopped and moved into zombie art. So this is the first Covid related art have done for over a year and it’s kinda cool because it has to do with the vaccination . I was really trying to keep it simple and very to the point of what I saw in the scan. 
it is my break through piece . This is how I was able to pick up my pencil again and now I can’t stop drawing ! I started another drawing of a very unusual Mohawk looking Bud I have growing right now. It’s so coo!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2021)

I had a really great day working this drawing. It was a lot of fun and a lot of work! It is staring to get groovey now intertwining the pistils and growing the Bud. And a bunch of other little changes and hopefully I can finish this one out strong 
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey Doc! Happy Daze to you and yours.

The drawing looks super cool and I can def. feel the fun/energy that went into it. Did you finish it off?
Hopefully you do some more pencil stuff... It's really flowing here you can tell it was enjoyed

I am about to go get espresso, on the double. I'm late... But while it's fresh on my mind


_Low and behold _;

I've got a question/project and want to ask about your comissions/collaboration if you're so inclined.

Can you send a message if you're interested in taking on an art project? I am unable to send a message.

Was talking to Nostril on here too but will probably end up working with a few more people.

If you're too busy or the likes, Don't sweat it.
I always enjoy your updates and maybe I can just buy something regular when you make an online store.

Plant seed & be free


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Hey Doc! Happy Daze to you and yours.
> 
> The drawing looks super cool and I can def. feel the fun/energy that went into it. Did you finish it off?
> Hopefully you do some more pencil stuff... It's really flowing here you can tell it was enjoyed
> ...


Hi !
No I haven’t finished it yet .
I like the process of drawing and coming across new shapes and I get super excited when things happen that look cool but looking at the entire drawing as a whole is very problematic for me. I love some detail but then I get rid of them because I feel like they don’t work for the entire package as an end piece. 
the actual process of drawing is more enjoyable then the finished project. 
I am looking at this drawing at this point and I don’t like the little leaves that I drew because I don’t feel like they go with the flow I want to create but they were fun to do. So all these questions and decisions. Sometimes I wonder if it’s fun or torture . Lol but it’s like thisfucked up energy I have. Oh well, it’s harmless and passes the time.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 1, 2021)

Had to go to the big "city" tonight......got a pretty good shot of our firmament in flames.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had to go to the big "city" tonight......got a pretty good shot of our firmament in flames.


That’s awesome!
I did some work on my drawing and then made a painting


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2021)

I will finish it in the dark with black lights on. Perhaps do a series of these . Call it “the black light party series” and hang them at the “black light coffee shop” where the weed and coffee are very strong. The coffee shop is only in black light setting all hours of the day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

Pencil for the win imp and I'd drink a hot cup of coffee there hopefully you are having a great start to the day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Pencil for the win imp and I'd drink a hot cup of coffee there hopefully you are having a great start to the day


Yeah I’m at the beach messing around. Released Gilbert in the water .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah I’m at the beach messing around. Released Gilbert in the water . View attachment 4979292


And all that looks AWESOME


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And all that looks AWESOME


Thanks Jeff.
I worked on that painting more.
here it is with black lights on.it really changed. Lol.
This bird approaches me Very Closely today because it smelled my food. I think. At first I was like wow, cool, but after closer reflection that beak and those claws could really hurt. Never feed wild animals.
I had some scary encounters with wild goats in Washington state and wild squirrels in the Grand Canyon.
the agressive goat I met on the mountain actually ended up killing some other hiker the following week after I met up with it . I got some really cool picture of the goat and framed it . the day I hung it on my wall was the day I heard he killed the hiker! Gouged it’s horn right into his femoral artery and he bled out on the mountain to die while the goat stood by and wouldn’t let anyone help the dying man. Then the rangers came and shot the goat. So then every time I looked at the picture I saw this terrible killer.
This bird could do some serious damnage with that long beak and sharp claws. But she sure is pretty.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had to go to the big "city" tonight......got a pretty good shot of our firmament in flames.


Careful.. You may get labeled a flat earther. js


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Careful.. You may get labeled a flat earther. js


I must be thick as as a brick...careful with what? What was so stupid, the metaphor? Thanks for input, don't need that label.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2021)

Th


tkufoS said:


> Careful.. You may get labeled a flat earther. js


Thinning about it, are you visualizing a dome over a flat surface?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Maybe someone that lives underwater or something ? I never heard that one .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Here is a blast from the past. Pencil drawing I did of my Scrog plant Alien Rock Candy or something . Lol


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had to go to the big "city" tonight......got a pretty good shot of our firmament in flames.


You said firmament. That is all. Sorry DAT.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> You said firmament. That is all. Sorry DAT.


No worries !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> You said firmament. That is all. Sorry DAT.


No worries . Your cute . Your sound like Butthead.
lol
I smoked this scissor hash today at the beach and It was so delicious ! Just kicked back at the beach all day staring at the little waves roll it . The water temp is a nice 87 degrees . There was a nice soft cool breeze. It was totally awesome .


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2021)

Not acquainted with Butthead, however, if he uses phrase "No worries", that truly is goddamn funny.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Not acquainted with Butthead, however, if he uses phrase "No worries", that truly is goddamn funny.


You know Butthead. At least I hope you have. Lol. If not you should check him out .
Nice scissor hash. What strain is that from ?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You know Butthead. At least I hope you have. Lol. If not you should check him out .
> Nice scissor hash. What strain is that from ?
> View attachment 4981826


Chocolope.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Chocolope.


Good stuff! I will always remember smoking chocolope back in Washington State when I lived there. It was like so couch locking I felt paralyzed and couldn’t move. Nothing like the old sk00l. What else are you growing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2021)

I went to the Perez Art Museum today and I saw this painting and thought eh, kinda dumb and a wanna be Hans Hoffman rip off . I walk up to the name who did it and it’s my former art professors painting! Stanley Whitney! what a jerk! I didn’t learn a god damn thing from him . He thought I was a real natural and always complimented my stuff but made one of the other students cry because he told her that her paintings sucked and to drop out of painting. I hated his teaching style . He had nothing interesting to say. He lived in NYC and commuted into Philly to teach at my art school along with my drawing teacher . That drawing teacher was a real piece of work. He always complimented my drawings and had some really cool lectures that were pretty out there and weird. He was a little creepy to me and later I heard He ended up having an affair with one of the students and got fired and fled to Mexico for years before returning to the states to teach in the Midwest at some nowhereville school.
This is Stans painting. Lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I went to the Perez Art Museum today and I saw this painting and thought eh, kinda dumb and a wanna be Hans Hoffman rip off . I walk up to the name who did it and it’s my former art professors painting! Stanley Whitney! what a jerk! I didn’t learn a god damn thing from him . He thought I was a real natural and always complimented my stuff but made one of the other students cry because he told her that her paintings sucked and to drop out of painting. I hated his teaching style . He had nothing interesting to say. He lived in NYC and commuted into Philly to teach at my art school along with my drawing teacher . That drawing teacher was a real piece of work. He always complimented my drawings and had some really cool lectures that were pretty out there and weird. He was a little creepy to me and later I heard He ended up having an affair with one of the students and got fired and fled to Mexico for years before returning to the states to teach in the Midwest at some nowhereville school.
> This is Stans painting. Lol.
> View attachment 4985042


what a bunch of crap. my kids create better art than that lol.
howzit Ambs?
was just thinking looking at your jewellery with the mini skulls...maybe you could make one out of Lego mini figure heads some of their faces these days are quite funny. They also do skulls as well!!!
Have a nice Sunday, I am off to Candy Castle...theres nae fucking sweets there, but 100s of kids running around on crazy soft play slides and what not....ruining my stone just thinking about it hehe....honestly I love it!
peace
DST.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2021)

DST said:


> what a bunch of crap. my kids create better art than that lol.
> howzit Ambs?
> was just thinking looking at your jewellery with the mini skulls...maybe you could make one out of Lego mini figure heads some of their faces these days are quite funny. They also do skulls as well!!!
> Have a nice Sunday, I am off to Candy Castle...theres nae fucking sweets there, but 100s of kids running around on crazy soft play slides and what not....ruining my stone just thinking about it hehe....honestly I love it!
> ...


Hi DST! It’s so nice to see you around these parts and peeking into the cave for a few! Cheers! It’s been a super hot couple months but looking forward to the cooler weather in an endless summer. Those mini Lego heads sound fun. Do you have any pictures of them? Candy Castle sounds amazing. Have a fun day !


----------



## Smokeyluna1620 (Sep 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like to draw, paint make ceramic clay monsters.
> I am trying to draw and make sculptures like my hero Basil Wolvertoon.
> I have drawn a number of versions of Lena the Hyena.


Fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi DST! It’s so nice to see you around these parts and peeking into the cave for a few! Cheers! It’s been a super hot couple months but looking forward to the cooler weather in an endless summer. Those mini Lego heads sound fun. Do you have any pictures of them? Candy Castle sounds amazing. Have a fun day !


I'll get some pics. Lego stores 'normally have a station in them where you can build your own figures, and even details them on a printing machine to your desire. Covid regulations stopped that the last time I was in the Amsterdam store but I assume it will return. 
Groetjes aan Mr DAT!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2021)

DST said:


> I'll get some pics. Lego stores 'normally have a station in them where you can build your own figures, and even details them on a printing machine to your desire. Covid regulations stopped that the last time I was in the Amsterdam store but I assume it will return.
> Groetjes aan Mr DAT!


Doing great! He says Hello! What a day on the beach... We got to swim with a pack of manatees today at the beach. They were so gentle and never touched us but swan by our legs and I followed them all over . They were so playful and friendly!!


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2021)

mana-wtf-tees they look crazy!!! never heard of them....are they related to The Haggis? lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

DST said:


> mana-wtf-tees they look crazy!!! never heard of them....are they related to The Haggis? lol.


Lmao, I had to look that up and those Haggis are hysterical. I can’t believe those things have such beautiful hair. I want one!! So cute. But no, not related as far as the research I have done. The manatee is a distant relative to the elephant. But Mike thinks they look like Walrus . They are fascinating gentle giants of very warm waters . On the endangered species list because they are running out of food and get hit and killed by propellers from motor boats. Most of them have scars from getting chopped up by boats.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao, I had to look that up and those Haggis are hysterical. I can’t believe those things have such beautiful hair. I want one!! So cute. But no, not related as far as the research I have done. The manatee is a distant relative to the elephant. But Mike thinks they look like Walrus . They are fascinating gentle giants of very warm waters . On the endangered species list because they are running out of food and get hit and killed by propellers from motor boats. Most of them have scars from getting chopped up by boats.


It's amazing how many things are related to elephants....Dassies look like rodents, but they are related to elephants as well. That always made me scratch my head. You see loads of them in South Africa.
How civil is civilisation, sheesh...propellers!! probably from too many boats being in the waters!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2021)

Just watched the Bob Ross documentary by Steve, his son. So sad. I loved Bob Ross.

I am planning to oil paint in retirement. Probably just get stoned and sit in front of the easel!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2021)

DST said:


> It's amazing how many things are related to elephants....Dassies look like rodents, but they are related to elephants as well. That always made me scratch my head. You see loads of them in South Africa.
> How civil is civilisation, sheesh...propellers!! probably from too many boats being in the waters!!


The waterways are very narrow. And boating is huge here. It’s a fucking mess with the water issues around here. You ever heard about Red Tide? I am not familiar with Dassies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Just watched the Bob Ross documentary by Steve, his son. So sad. I loved Bob Ross.
> 
> I am planning to oil paint in retirement. Probably just get stoned and sit in front of the easel!


When are going to retire ? I never watched a full episode of Bob. Paint by numbers was never interesting to me.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The waterways are very narrow. And boating is huge here. It’s a fucking mess with the water issues around here. You ever heard about Red Tide? I am not familiar with Dassies.


no...red tide doesn't sound good!?!?!

if I find a pic of a Dassett that I have taken I'll post in my thread....don't want to spoil your art thread with pictures of rodents lol...even if they are cute in an ugly sort of way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2021)

DST said:


> no...red tide doesn't sound good!?!?!
> 
> if I find a pic of a Dassett that I have taken I'll post in my thread....don't want to spoil your art thread with pictures of rodents lol...even if they are cute in an ugly sort of way.


Red tide is toxic. It’s not good at all. It kills fish and food the sea grass that the manatees eat. This year has been devastating to the manatee. About 1,000 have died this year already . It’s the worst year since like 2016. I am working on an alligator pencil drawing . It’s a small sketch and the way the alligator is positioned is very tricky to fit into the small page I worked it on. So I am making the final ajustments and almost done! Have a totally awesome day!
cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2021)

Here is an alligator I drew 
I might try a larger one with the body in full across because I don’t really like the way this gators body is twisted. It was a pretty challenging perspective for my first gator attempt . Next gator I would like to really get into the patterns.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Red tide is toxic. It’s not good at all. It kills fish and food the sea grass that the manatees eat. This year has been devastating to the manatee. About 1,000 have died this year already . It’s the worst year since like 2016. I am working on an alligator pencil drawing . It’s a small sketch and the way the alligator is positioned is very tricky to fit into the small page I worked it on. So I am making the final ajustments and almost done! Have a totally awesome day!
> cheers


does it come from humans dumping shit in the sea? wouldn't surprise me.

alligator is looking a bit cheeky! got a sparkle to its creepy eye


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2021)

DST said:


> does it come from humans dumping shit in the sea? wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> alligator is looking a bit cheeky! got a sparkle to its creepy eye


The occurrence of red tides in some locations appears to be entirely natural (algal blooms are a seasonal occurrence resulting from coastal upwelling, a natural result of the movement of certain ocean currents)while in others they appear to be a result of increased nutrient pollution from human activities.
it smells really bad and makes me cough. It appears to be happening a lot more often the. Just a natural occurrence . A local told me that there are big sugar cane factories that run their waste off into the river that runs out to the coast.

This book I got from the library is fascinating. It has some really cool old pictures of strange shit people did with gators back in the day like wresting alligators . One dude pinned the gators jaw shut using his chin. Look mah , no hands !! An old Seminole custom, To make the customers gasp.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2021)

I have settled on loving how cool the gator is. They live on golf courses and stroll through the greens like these big bad ass modern dinasours and don’t give a fuck about humans . Just want to bake in the sun and bath in the ponds like what a life! They get respect and live glamourlusly.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

Lol. Don’t ask. Lol. It just happened. It’s kinda self portrait of all the animals I live around these days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2021)

No gators today but we did hear a manatee. Lots of Butterfly’s , turtles, baby snakes, pretty red and white birds , dragonfly’s, squirrels , lizards, And flying fish!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2021)

I saw this really cool frog on my work window in the morning. I had seen it’s prints up on the window in the morning fog but I didn’t know what created the strange scary pattern . Thinking it might have been some sort of massive centipede type monster lizard, not a cute litttle frog! There are little lizards that hide in my drawers and in some of the rooms. It can be a bit startling when I see them but they are super sweet and harmless.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2021)

Lol. He was back again today!! And I hung out with him for a while. This is getting serious! Lol my new little buddy. So with the heavy rain yesterday there was condensation on the window and I was able to get his trail pattern. Isn’t it trippy. And he climbs very high on the window so the snake like pattern he leaves is freaky wierd.
this picture is of the snail kite bird .
The wings on this bird are so beautiful . It’s an endangered bird here because snails are as well. A bird that eats snails is very cool.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2021)

does he like Garlic with his snails? 
I reckon you could do some cool graphic art with the froggy trail. 
my boys both have frog "knuffels". Knuffel is the Dutch word for cuddle, but also means kids cuddly toy the youngest also has a Seal called Keilly who like the frogs has his own language lmfao. Who needs shrooms when you have kids!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

DST said:


> does he like Garlic with his snails?
> I reckon you could do some cool graphic art with the froggy trail.
> my boys both have frog "knuffels". Knuffel is the Dutch word for cuddle, but also means kids cuddly toy the youngest also has a Seal called Keilly who like the frogs has his own language lmfao. Who needs shrooms when you have kids!!!


I need shrooms .


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I need shrooms .


hehehe


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I need shrooms .


@Dapper_Dillinger


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> @Dapper_Dillinger
> 
> View attachment 4993906View attachment 4993907


Are those the magical ones?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are those the magical ones?


They are . albino penis envy is the name of them. He gave me a REALLY great deal. Good guy I consider a friend. I won't get into details here , but yeah. Dap's legit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> They are . albino penis envy is the name of them. He gave me a REALLY great deal. Good guy I consider a friend. I won't get into details here , but yeah. Dap's legit.


I need a friend like that. Those look like they might not even Taste like shit.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I need a friend like that. Those look like they might not even Taste like shit.


They were grown in coco coir. And to be honest , they taste way better than the ones found in/on poop.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> They were grown in coco coir. And to be honest , they taste way better than the ones found in/on poop.


Do they give the same type of hallucinatory effects? I might do that recipe. I have grown weed in coco coir before so I know a little bit about how to manage the moisture levels .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

I packed up some of the shell art stuff I made .
Getting ready to move. I have an interview next week so maybe that will get me out of this overpriced hell hole.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do they give the same type of hallucinatory effects? I might do that recipe. I have grown weed in coco coir before so I know a little bit about how to manage the moisture levels .


I tripped just fine a few times  . In the bottom pic you can see the substrate on the base . Top pic is them after toothbrushing 'em off .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I tripped just fine a few times  . In the bottom pic you can see the substrate on the base . Top pic is them after toothbrushing 'em off .


Ok. What are the substrate? It’s important to brush them off?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok. What are the substrate? It’s important to brush them off?


Coco perlite vermiculite . Just some things I don't wanna chew on . To clarify , you just brush the bottoms off .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Coco perlite vermiculite . Just some things I don't wanna chew on . To clarify , you just brush the bottoms off .


Yes, good idea. No nutritional
Value.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, good idea. No nutritional
> Value.


I was actually gonna say that . no bs.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Actually this is my last bits. , @ 2.5ish g. You can see the brushed off bottom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Actually this is my last bits. , @ 2.5ish g. You can see the brushed off bottom. View attachment 4995482View attachment 4995483


What’s the recommended dosesge?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the recommended dosesge?


I wouldn't recommend an exact as I don't know how experienced you are . I always start with a gram , not exceeding 2 g , it works for me .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I wouldn't recommend an exact as I don't know how experienced you are . I always start with a gram , not exceeding 2 g , it works for me .


So they sell them in Colorado Weed shops?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So they sell them in Colorado Weed shops?


?? Im not sure. A fairy brought mine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> ?? Im not sure. A fairy brought mine


Fairy’s are the best!
it’s a lovely day today here. Cheers! 
The clouds are spectacular .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Leeski (Sep 26, 2021)

You are so lucky to live in such a Beautiful part of the world am I jelly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2021)

I saw this bird walking at break time . Always looking for alligators . Signs are everywhere . They say “DO NOT SWIM with th ALLiGators.”
Lol 
I found this place up north, now on my bucket list. Its
Not very far. It’s a
Sink hole that got filled with water and now is a hot spring with minerals to cure and heal. So what if I got there early and an alligator was I there? They charge $15 to soak. Reviews say it smells like sulfur but has one of the highest mineral content of any hot springs in the world and peels the skin off your feet.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2021)

skin scrape with some sulfur sounds....erm....sounds a bit wisky Dr!!
Ooooh Amber ale. lekker.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

We are headed to go check out the waves from Hurricane Sam this weekend . We moved rooms around in the condo and now the workout room needs some work . I Came up with an idea of another Art piece that I just might follow through with . It just happened that the way the room fell together there is an empty spot on the wall next to the Mars collage so I want to make a sister piece to go right next to it in Similar design but all in blue colors . It will be the blue planet. Is there a real blue planet out there ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 3, 2021)

Spent a lot of time in the water today and did some snorkeling . There were many large curious dragonfly’s swarming about in the beach and the water and weather were perfect . We found a new trail in the area we always hike so that was really nice.
I put a couple shell collages to hang outside on our patio and unfortunately the humidity moistened the glue and they fell off! I am going to try to repair them.
Soaking them in water to get old glue off . I am waiting for the season to bring me some more of these little white shells that are sparse these days and then start collecting again. I hope you had a nice relaxing enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2021)

My brother cut the wood and I did the shells. the waves were nice today. But  not what I was hoping for . There
is a reef out there and when it’s calm it’s a great place to snorkel. Not
This weekend.
This


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2021)

Nicer weather today. The colors were fantastic!
Bright Blue Sky, Crystal Turquoise Green ocean and a nice cool breeze. We got pounded last night with hours of rain and got this the next day.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey @tkufoS glad to see you enjoying the fruits! I appreciate the mention, I haven't been active on here for a while I been on beanbasment and reddit mostly nowadays. 
That frog is awesome @Dr.Amber Trichome!


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 14, 2021)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Hey @tkufoS glad to see you enjoying the fruits! I appreciate the mention, I haven't been active on here for a while I been on beanbasment and reddit mostly nowadays.
> That frog is awesome @Dr.Amber Trichome!


Right on brother ! I heard the call and had to shout at ya


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2021)

A couple new small wood shell circle pieces.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2021)

Make some sand candles!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Make some sand candles!


No thanks . I don’t like candles.
here is the sunrise today. It’s really staring to cool down. Went down to 68 degrees last night. Lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No thanks . I don’t like candles.
> here is the sunrise today. It’s really staring to cool down. Went down to 68 degrees last night. Lol
> View attachment 5012644


Great pic, those few magic minutes or seconds.........don't like candles.....very,very interesting , hopefully it's not a phobia.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Great pic, those few magic minutes or seconds.........don't like candles.....very,very interesting , hopefully it's not a phobia.


No it’s not a phobia. 
I got lucky with that picture. I was riding my bike to work watching the colors change and that is what I saw when I rode up to the pond next to my work building before i locked up my bike and clocked in for the day . The chemo room has the pond view which is nice for the patients to look at as they get infusions. Too early for them to see it though. Maybe the one of nurses saw it. There Is a fountain out there and some really beautiful birds swim in it as well.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 21, 2021)

Saw this sign at a trucking school today..thought it belongs here


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello all


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2021)

I made 2 more small wood shell collages from shells collected today. Polished them all
Up with baby oil.



buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5014959View attachment 5014959Hello all


Is that Medusa? At first I thought it was a Rasta girl in a bikini but I was trying to figure out what was in her hand and realized it might just be a Snake! That’s so cool. So simple yet so powerful.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes Medusa,And i like to think the male profile from an Eisenhower dime lol.Thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2021)

I saw this beautiful insect outside my door this morning . It was like 2 inches long.very cool looking, just chillin on the wall . 
*Gaudy Sphinx Moth (Eumorpha labruscae)*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2021)

I dumped all my shells and made it like the real thing on the Beach and collaborating with my husband makes it really fun. I love team work.
And the insect was back this morning! I took a side view. Trippy .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

Got the shells complete. Now preparing to paint the canvas.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

Didn’t wanna get all uptight about it. But the square idea really stuck which is like... very Stan Whitney , lol, shit. It’s like he is haunting me or something.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2021)

We just threw it together and it feels good. Collaborating is feel good stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2021)

Please vote for me so I can win a new light, thanks!





Which photo do you like best? #Halloween #ViparSpectra


It's time to vote the winner!! So excited!!! :D :D :D Everyone could Let read this contest rule again here! https://www.rollitup.org/t/viparspectra-halloween-photo-contest-p4000-led-grow-light.1063954 We have 6 participants in this contest, who will be lucky to win P4000 LED grow light...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2021)

Bought another canvas today so I can do the orange version of this one and then hang them side by side. It will be like the mirror image or close , is my present mind set.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

nice stuff.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice stuff.....


Thanks . I need to try to shell some. Lol


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2021)

We have a little shell collage framed up at our front door. Just some shells we collected in Jeffrey's Bay in South Africa. I'll get a pic sometime, its nothing spectacular so dinnae hold yer breathe lol. Stay wavey


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2021)

you have any art festivals in your area? if they don't look into art festivals around the gulf coast...i know they would shell there


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 5, 2021)

Did you win?


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 5, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Did you win?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5023305


That’s trippy. I really like it. Simple abstract shapes that come together and make sense. Tomorrow I will find out if I win or lose.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

DST said:


> We have a little shell collage framed up at our front door. Just some shells we collected in Jeffrey's Bay in South Africa. I'll get a pic sometime, its nothing spectacular so dinnae hold yer breathe lol. Stay wavey


I would love to see it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you have any art festivals in your area? if they don't look into art festivals around the gulf coast...i know they would shell there


Probably but I have no motivation . I need to meet someone to help me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2021)

I decided to get some coral reef design around my Gilman tattoo . I sent this picture of this tattoo I found online that I like to my tattoo artist to work up a design . Mine is going to be in color, a lot simpler and prettier.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Probably but I have no motivation . I need to meet someone to help me.


Sad to hear that Doc , you have always been so immersed and creative. Fuck that no motivation, that's a death sentence to a truly creative person like you. Those dark winds blow everywhere on everybody......power through that bad head , get yourself out there ........., do not get in that quicksand. It's a struggle, I empathize. Only you know your situation. " Take the bull by the horns" and crack on. Try professional help if needed, what ever it takes. Lots of beautiful shells , surf and azure sky waiting for you !


----------



## go go kid (Nov 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Probably but I have no motivation . I need to meet someone to help me.


dont you know any women who you can trust to help you?? thats what i did with the exhabitions i do, but you need to realy trust them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Sad to hear that Doc , you have always been so immersed and creative. Fuck that no motivation, that's a death sentence to a truly creative person like you. Those dark winds blow everywhere on everybody......power through that bad head , get yourself out there ........., do not get in that quicksand. It's a struggle, I empathize. Only you know your situation. " Take the bull by the horns" and crack on. Try professional help if needed, what ever it takes. Lots of beautiful shells , surf and azure sky waiting for you !


Thanks for words of wisdom. I will keep pressing on with my shells and the completed ones will wrap them up for now because I am moving next month . I will keep my eyes and ears open for possible connections and places to exhibit. I haven’t even lived here a year yet so shouldn’t be hard on myself but my stuff is piling up and I hate storing things.

that last wood and shell painting I did I really didn’t like . So decided to take it apart by pulling the wood circles
Off the canvas. I was trying something different but just didn’t sit right with me. Today I created this one with the little wood circles . I like it ALOT better. Plus it goes with my other work so much more. Today I was organizing my jewelry making kit and put together some new shark earrings.We are headed to the Keys in 2 weeks! I will be collecting some new shells down there.
Thanks for stopping by. I appreciate your insights.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> dont you know any women who you can trust to help you?? thats what i did with the exhabitions i do, but you need to realy trust them.


I have only been here 10 months and haven’t been out very much because of the pandemic. I am hoping to meet some people to direct me in the right place if I am fortunate enough. Also checking out different towns and the vibes . I will keep my ears and eyes open and hope for the best. Maybe someone in the Keys will be a key to opening a door for me. That would be very cool.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks for words of wisdom. I will keep pressing on with my shells and the completed ones will wrap them up for now because I am moving next month . I will keep my eyes and ears open for possible connections and places to exhibit. I haven’t even lived here a year yet so shouldn’t be hard on myself but my stuff is piling up and I hate storing things.
> 
> that last wood and shell painting I did I really didn’t like . So decided to take it apart by pulling the wood circles
> Off the canvas. I was trying something different but just didn’t sit right with me. Today I created this one with the little wood circles . I like it ALOT better. Plus it goes with my other work so much more. Today I was organizing my jewelry making kit and put together some new shark earrings.We are headed to the Keys in 2 weeks! I will be collecting some new shells down there.
> Thanks for stopping by. I appreciate your insights. View attachment 5028546


Quite the presentation! The 'hors d'oeuvres look stupendous.....why is it so much of your work makes me hungry. Beautifully earthly !


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

A piece of chaos


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> A piece of chaos


Interesting. Very atmospheric, organic and bird like , thank you for sharing .

I saw an amazing bird yesterday . pink with a very strange beak. A Roseate Spoonbill.Absolutely breathtaking !


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Interesting. Very atmospheric, organic and bird like , thank you for sharing .
> 
> I saw an amazing bird yesterday . pink with a very strange beak. A Roseate Spoonbill.Absolutely breathtaking !View attachment 5036000View attachment 5036001View attachment 5036002


I found a book in the lunch area of my school.It was called "The Scarlet Ibis" my brother is handicapped so it was really relevent and im proud i picked it up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> I found a book in the lunch area of my school.It was called "The Scarlet Ibis" my brother is handicapped so it was really relevent and im proud i picked it up.


What kind of school do you go to?


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

american high school.The book was left....Also i found George Orwelll 1984 . And before Animal farm lol.


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

That was 35 years ogo deer


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

soo freaky i read every book i found ehh


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

seemed to be a b etter system than...ohh opps time to pee.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> american high school.The book was left....Also i found George Orwelll 1984 . And before Animal farm lol.


Those are good books. 
I am currently reading “If I live until Morning” . A true story of adventure , tragedy and transformation .


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

i read the american trail of tears.i made some tears the natives here...


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are good books.
> I am currently reading “If I live until Morning” . A true story of adventure , tragedy and transformation .


You should read The power of one"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> You should read The power of one"


Ok, I will download a sample . It looks pretty good and got good ratings. Thanks.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> A piece of chaos


That really caught my attention ! It's great , a piece you wanna keep taking a look at !


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 29, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That really caught my attention ! It's great , a piece you wanna keep taking a look at !


Thanks SG


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 29, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Thanks SG


Thank you !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2021)

I saw a nice shell tank top at the store.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> You should read The power of one"


Bryce Courtney....Peekay is awesome.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2021)

Visited this cool place with a wicked 2.5 mile boardwalk through a swamp .swamp swamp swamp music.
I really like swamps. This one hasn’t been touched in millions of years . It’s a sanctuary . When it’s quite you hear the strangest sounds like those that date back to the Devonian age.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2021)

I am looking into getting a new drawing table so that I can draw alligators. Saw some totally chill ones today. I love how they camouflage themselves and the
Way they look at me is so creepy. It’s like they have human eyes. These are my favorite pictures from today. Can you spot the alligators in the pictures ?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 25, 2021)

Are you going to do and easel or a actual flat drawing table hello yeah are you using pencils lol


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am looking into getting a new drawing table so that I can draw alligators. Saw some totally chill ones today. I love how they camouflage themselves and the
> Way they look at me is so creepy. It’s like they have human eyes. These are my favorite pictures from today. Can you spot the alligators in the pictures ?
> View attachment 5053629View attachment 5053630View attachment 5053631


awesome pics, sneaky mofos them alligators, I think i would have stood on the one in the 2nd pic...stealthy as eh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to do and easel or a actual flat drawing table hello yeah are you using pencils lol


Not sure, looking around . I am limited for space and might just use a new drawing block. The one I have now is beat up and has holes and a gauge from a hammer. 


DST said:


> awesome pics, sneaky mofos them alligators, I think i would have stood on the one in the 2nd pic...stealthy as eh!


Thinking about taking my bike back there but with sneaky gators like that and the possibility hitting a rock or large root that would be too easy to fall on it. That actually happened to a bike rider recently. He fell off his bike and landed on a gator and the gator tore him up real bad. I will have to study the terrain carefully before taking the plunge.
I decorated my new bathroom.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not sure, looking around . I am limited for space and might just use a new drawing block. The one I have now is beat up and has holes and a gauge from a hammer.
> 
> Thinking about taking my bike back there but with sneaky gators like that and the possibility hitting a rock or large root that would be too easy to fall on it. That actually happened to a bike rider recently. He fell off his bike and landed on a gator and the gator tore him up real bad. I will have to study the terrain carefully before taking the plunge.
> I decorated my new bathroom.
> View attachment 5054137View attachment 5054138


sorry, but FUK that....gators and falling headfirs into one sounds like a bad B movie, so I would avoid that thanking you kindly.
New kitchen! you moved again!?!?! Guess you didn't get my Xmas card then lmfao.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 27, 2021)

DST said:


> sorry, but FUK that....gators and falling headfirs into one sounds like a bad B movie, so I would avoid that thanking you kindly.
> New kitchen! you moved again!?!?! Guess you didn't get my Xmas card then lmfao.....


The new kitchen is really nice! And not a bad view either from the balcony.
the sunsets are wicked, setting right over those buildings. But it’s too fucking hot here. This place will do for a spell but I want out of this job and area within a year. Lol


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am looking into getting a new drawing table so that I can draw alligators. Saw some totally chill ones today. I love how they camouflage themselves and the
> Way they look at me is so creepy. It’s like they have human eyes. These are my favorite pictures from today. Can you spot the alligators in the pictures ?
> View attachment 5053629View attachment 5053630View attachment 5053631


Being a Cajun I can always spot them delicious bastards.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Being a Cajun I can always spot them delicious bastards.


Have you ever eaten one? I was watching Crawl last night and thinking about what an alligator egg omelette would taste like. Lol. They show a bunch of alligator eggs in the movie. That movie really distorts how cool gators are . Turns them into viscous man eating monsters. Some people were up in arms when that movie was released because how they portray gators in such a bad light.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jan 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have you ever eaten one? I was watching Crawl last night and thinking about what an alligator egg omelette would taste like. Lol. They show a bunch of alligator eggs in the movie. That movie really distorts how cool gators are . Turns them into viscous man eating monsters. Some people were up in arms when that movie was released because how they portray gators in such a bad light.


I've eaten gator quite often


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> I've eaten gator quite often


Please tell me you have wrestled them as well .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2022)

Someone died in my arms today at work. And my new neighbor is a police officer with a K 9 . 2022 is starting out with a bang.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Someone died in my arms today at work. And my new neighbor is a police officer with a K 9 . 2022 is starting out with a bang.


sorry to hear that Ambs. What an experience! At least you were there for them.
My friends use to live next to a police dog handler. he had 3 dogs, one was a drug dog. Not trained for smelling smoke though! luckily...he moved eventually but never had any problems.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2022)

DST said:


> sorry to hear that Ambs. What an experience! At least you were there for them.
> My friends use to live next to a police dog handler. he had 3 dogs, one was a drug dog. Not trained for smelling smoke though! luckily...he moved eventually but never had any problems.


It’s alright. I am on a tolerance break anyway and lookinf for another job. I hope something good comes along so I can move soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2022)

I started a new drawing .
my new drawing table is working out nicely. It a nice fit right on the kitchen island counter that sticks out and directly under the hanging ceiling lights.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2022)

Big news!! I am moving back to California. Was offered a job in a small town. Looking forward to moving out of this fucked up place!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Big news!! I am moving back to California. Was offered a job in a small town. Looking forward to moving out of this fucked up place!


Congratulations hopefully it will work out for you and the best wishes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Congratulations hopefully it will work out for you and the best wishes


Getting really excited !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Getting really excited !


Do you have a date yet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you have a date yet


Starting the very last day of feb. I am so elated right now preparing to give my resignation is always so thrilling and nerve wracking. I can’t believe this is happening . They have offferd me so much freaking money snd bonus that I feel like I finally finally after all these years am getting what I deserve and it feels so good and I feel respected .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Starting the very last day of feb. I am so elated right now preparing to give my resignation is always so thrilling and nerve wracking. I can’t believe this is happening . They have offferd me so much freaking money snd bonus that I feel like I finally finally after all these years am getting what I deserve and it feels so good and I feel respected .


That is awesome to hear and from what I can tell well deserved


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is awesome to hear and from what I can tell well deserved


Oh Hell yeah I have paid my dues and beyond. My new employer is so welcoming and treating me like royalty. The have new employee onboarding process called “Red Carpet” because they are rolling out the red carpet for me! Isn’t that adorable? I love it. Nothing like a warm positive charming welcome.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh Hell yeah I have paid my dues and beyond. My new employer is so welcoming and treating me like royalty. The have new employee onboarding process called “Red Carpet” because they are rolling out the red carpet for me! Isn’t that adorable? I love it. Nothing like a warm positive charming welcome.


Has your excitement inspired any other pencil work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

He he he ha ha ha he


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Has your excitement inspired any other pencil work


 Am too tired right now and no time for that shit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Am too tired right now and no time for that shit.


Ok ok get some rest I'll be waiting you can't get rid of me that ez lol


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Starting the very last day of feb. I am so elated right now preparing to give my resignation is always so thrilling and nerve wracking. I can’t believe this is happening . They have offferd me so much freaking money snd bonus that I feel like I finally finally after all these years am getting what I deserve and it feels so good and I feel respected .


that's great news Ambs. Some lines of work are going through crazy hikes in salary payments and offers. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 23, 2022)

DST said:


> that's great news Ambs. Some lines of work are going through crazy hikes in salary payments and offers. Good luck with the move.


Thanks Dst! I am hoping for an epic road trip out there. I am planning on stopping along the way and taking our time getting there. Since we will be driving through Tucson we are going to stop and visit Pickels grave and plant one of his feathers there.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Dst! I am hoping for an epic road trip out there. I am planning on stopping along the way and taking our time getting there. Since we will be driving through Tucson we are going to stop and visit Pickels grave and plant one of his feathers there.


Aw, Pickel, thats nice you get to stop there. I remember the pics Did you know we actually call one of our boys Pickle
We had a magician come to the house and he had a white dove, he had had it for like 20 years I think, was quite patchy, but a very chilled out bird. I was amazed it was so old...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2022)

hey there !
we got to Cali in one piece.its been crazy. 
our belongings took 3 weeks to get delivered after we had arrived. totally unexpected. 
Adjusting to the Cali climate coming from Florida was Very, Very difficult.! oh My Hair.! my beautiful long curly hair went limp. its taken over a month to adjust to the soft water and new hair products. the job has been so difficult as i was thrown to it with terrible training and unexpected additional hours of being on call. the person i was going to work with quit before i got there!!!!
i love it otherwise, the weather is Incredible!! nothing compares to it, its the best…..everthings bloomimg right now, its very pretty.
We got our tents up and i have a new grow journal using the new light i won last year in the ViparSpectra Halloween contest.
Today i hung the circles up in our new house. 
it looks like i could use some more.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 20, 2022)

Congrats Amber glad to hear good news for a change.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 24, 2022)

Congrats Amber! You've been overdue for good news and I'm really glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Congrats Amber! You've been overdue for good news and I'm really glad to hear things are going well for you!


thank you. 
i put together my new drawing table and finished 2 more pencil circles today on this new drawing i started in Florida . yesterday we hung up drawings that i did like 20 years ago. here is a part of one of them. The current drawing is like a magnification of the circles in the background. thats a small section if a much larger peice. this one down here. you can see it in second panel right lower
corner .


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2022)

Beautiful work, as always.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2022)

Welcome back!
Southern, Central, or Northern CA?
I have been so busy with pool remodeling and grandkids my garden is looking very bad.
The peaches and tangerines are doing well though.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy 420 Amber.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2022)

oldman60 said:


> Happy 420 Amber.


Happy 420 oldman60


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2022)

Got a few hours in today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2022)

Mohican said:


> Welcome back!
> Southern, Central, or Northern CA?
> I have been so busy with pool remodeling and grandkids my garden is looking very bad.
> The peaches and tangerines are doing well though.


 I’m a valley girl. Lol. U sound so Peachy! Cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2022)

Moved to San Diego and immediately got my pencils out. This is the view out my apartment.
There are some hummers and a really pretty yellow bird live here.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2022)

Looks like your humming a happy tune.  sorry but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2022)

i'm making a leather purse for my girlfriend. i'll stain the figure carving and tooling as realistically as i can, then apply resolene, a protective finish that darkens the leather permanently.

i'm no Al Stohlman, but i think it's looking pretty good


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm making a leather purse for my girlfriend. i'll stain the figure carving and tooling as realistically as i can, then apply resolene, a protective finish that darkens the leather permanently.
> View attachment 5162950View attachment 5162951View attachment 5162952
> i'm no Al Stohlman, but i think it's looking pretty good


Beautiful work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2022)

oldman60 said:


> Looks like your humming a happy tune.  sorry but I couldn't resist.


The Hills are alive with the Sound of Music. I really feel this place. 


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm making a leather purse for my girlfriend. i'll stain the figure carving and tooling as realistically as i can, then apply resolene, a protective finish that darkens the leather permanently.
> View attachment 5162950View attachment 5162951View attachment 5162952
> i'm no Al Stohlman, but i think it's looking pretty good


I think I remember those style leatherpurse. I had one. i would love to see it when it is completed. Your doing a really nice job. I look at the horse and think "UNICORN". It is so creative. I love it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2022)

I started drawing with my left hand because it’s too painful to draw with my right. I figure I can do the outline with my right but definitely no shading . Shading with my right hand triggers such deep pain it’s excruciating. I knew this day would eventually arrive. This section of the tree was all left hand . I am actually really proud of myself . Not bad for a beginner!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started drawing with my left hand because it’s too painful to draw with my right. I figure I can do the outline with my right but definitely no shading . Shading with my right hand triggers such deep pain it’s excruciating. I knew this day would eventually arrive. This section of the tree was all left hand . I am actually really proud of myself . Not bad for a beginner! View attachment 5166369


Awesome to see that you are moving forward but when did the right hand start revolting on you so I would suggest tiger bomb and acupuncture


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome to see that you are moving forward but when did the right hand start revolting on you so I would suggest tiger bomb and acupuncture


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2022)

"Tiger Balm" is good stuff but if it's hurting that much maybe a doctor's visit is in order?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> "Tiger Balm" is good stuff but if it's hurting that much maybe a doctor's visit is in order?


Nothing and no one can help the damage I have done. It’s years of detail drawing that triggers a very deep pain and is activated from very small movements I have done repeatedly with the pencil. It’s like Carpol tunnel syndrome in my entire arm elbow and into my right upper shoulder blade area. Temporary relief might work but if I can just use my left that is the easiest solution, So that I don’t t waste money on
Temp fixes. Thanks for the
Ideas and concern.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 20, 2022)

Some Of PVOGs art. Names scrubbed out on bottom right.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nothing and no one can help the damage I have done. It’s years of detail drawing that triggers a very deep pain and is activated from very small movements I have done repeatedly with the pencil. It’s like Carpol tunnel syndrome in my entire arm elbow and into my right upper shoulder blade area. Temporary relief might work but if I can just use my left that is the easiest solution, So that I don’t t waste money on
> Temp fixes. Thanks for the
> Ideas and concern.


Time to see a doctor. I know people who have had surgery for similar issues, they report that it's a process but they did get relief.

I know how important your work is to you and how it brightens so many lives. It shouldn't cause you pain to pursue it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Time to see a doctor. I know people who have had surgery for similar issues, they report that it's a process but they did get relief.
> 
> I know how important your work is to you and how it brightens so many lives. It shouldn't cause you pain to pursue it!


Don’t tell me what to do.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t tell me what to do.


Hey Doc , it's been a while since I've been in this maze of art . Glad to see your drawings again , looking great, so sorry about the hand. That's a real f'ing bitch when you lose the capacity to carry out a passion , a very " dark cloud " . I'm learning as I go that it's a process that carries on . Things just get worn-the-fuck-out ! You'll find a way , no choice , its in your blood . To be creative and romp with the outdoors ...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t tell me what to do.


Aww, it ain't like that.

Going to the doctor has helped me A LOT in the last couple of years; I've gotten cataract surgery to repair damage done from the treatment of my detached retina and now I can drive (more) safely. I've also gotten sinus surgery that corrected issues resulting from a childhood injury that caused me all kinds of breathing problems for going on 40 years. I'm now getting allergy treatments as well. I'm feeling better than I have in years!

You know I wish you only the very best and I would never tell you what to do. I just don't like hearing about you suffering and I hope you don't blame me for that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Aww, it ain't like that.
> 
> Going to the doctor has helped me A LOT in the last couple of years; I've gotten cataract surgery to repair damage done from the treatment of my detached retina and now I can drive (more) safely. I've also gotten sinus surgery that corrected issues resulting from a childhood injury that caused me all kinds of breathing problems for going on 40 years. I'm now getting allergy treatments as well. I'm feeling better than I have in years!
> 
> You know I wish you only the very best and I would never tell you what to do. I just don't like hearing about you suffering and I hope you don't blame me for that.


at
This point in my life I know when a doctor can help And when they can’t. Your issues are much more straight forward than mine. I am glad things worked out for you. Don’t you worry about me, I work in healthcare. I know ALL about doctors and when they can help me and when they can not. I ain’t that naive. Lol. At any rate you have a strange way of communicating.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey Doc , it's been a while since I've been in this maze of art . Glad to see your drawings again , looking great, so sorry about the hand. That's a real f'ing bitch when you lose the capacity to carry out a passion , a very " dark cloud " . I'm learning as I go that it's a process that carries on . Things just get worn-the-fuck-out ! You'll find a way , no choice , its in your blood . To be creative and romp with the outdoors ...


It’s no big deal. My problems are insignificant compared to others .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm making a leather purse for my girlfriend. i'll stain the figure carving and tooling as realistically as i can, then apply resolene, a protective finish that darkens the leather permanently.
> View attachment 5162950View attachment 5162951View attachment 5162952
> i'm no Al Stohlman, but i think it's looking pretty good


Very,very nice ! You're great with that leather medium......very cool gift....women love a new f'ing purse ! I could use one myself.....I carry so much shit in my pockets. Can't beat being creative ! Don't ya just love the smell of a nice fresh piece of leather.....


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Some Of PVOGs art. Names scrubbed out on bottom right.View attachment 5166437


Most excellent!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Time to see a doctor. I know people who have had surgery for similar issues, they report that it's a process but they did get relief.
> 
> I know how important your work is to you and how it brightens so many lives. It shouldn't cause you pain to pursue it!


" Let no good deed go unpunished ".......that was very thoughtful and kind.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2022)

petstylist 유나리 on Instagram: " #제피 보는 내가 시원해 털이 너무 길어서 미용시간이 부족했지 모에요.. . . . #비숑#비숑프리제#비숑미용#비숑프리제미용#귀툭튀#귀툭튀컷#가위컷#가위컷전문"


petstylist 유나리 shared a post on Instagram: " #제피 보는 내가 시원해 털이 너무 길어서 미용시간이 부족했지 모에요.. . . . #비숑#비숑프리제#비숑미용#비숑프리제미용#귀툭튀#귀툭튀컷#가위컷#가위컷전문". Follow their account to see 264 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2022)

I will be getting 3 huge new White Boards for my AI Engineering studio.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2022)

This virtual person Instagram is sick. She was mentioned in a CNN article and I found it fascinating. South Korea . Some women followed the virtual women for like 2 years until
She found out she was fake. After she found out she was only virtual she didn’t care. She said that she thought of her as a friend who would reply to her comments and said it matter that she is just virtual, they are friends no matter what.. hee hee . The article goes on to mention that the older generations might find this disturbing. Lol. Not me. It’s just like rollitup. How many people
On RIU are fake that I talk to ?? I still like them if
They are interesting and nice. 
This might be my favorite post of hers .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2022)

Got the new white board and started a healthcare insurance project.my new white board has gotten filled up a few times already with misc word games and is fun to use. This chart is a work in progress doodle .

is just one of the few project ideas I have been thinking about using for school.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got the new white board and started a healthcare insurance project.my new white board has gotten filled up a few times already with misc word games and is fun to use. This chart is a work in progress doodle .
> 
> is just one of the few project ideas I have been thinking about using for school.
> View attachment 5174154


Looks like a very interesting concept


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Looks like a very interesting concept


Thank you . I definitely want to try to make my projects very visual and sensory based along with deep intuitive effects. I have a lot to learn that’s for sure but I am motivated . There is no way I am spending the rest of my life as a healthcare provider. My body and mind can’t take very much more of it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you . I definitely want to try to make my projects very visual and sensory based along with deep intuitive effects. I have a lot to learn that’s for sure but I am motivated . There is no way I am spending the rest of my life as a healthcare provider. My body and mind can’t take very much more of it.


My mother was a head nurse in the ER at St Mary's Hospital in Rochester Minnesota for 35 years but even her I don't see her lasting very long in this place and time we find ourselves in now O yeah from me and mine THANK you for your service


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My mother was a head nurse in the ER at St Mary's Hospital in Rochester Minnesota for 35 years but even her I don't see her lasting very long in this place and time we find ourselves in now O yeah from me and mine THANK you for your service


your welcome. I didn’t drive cross country yet to get to that mountain town at 3,333 ft but its still an open conversation. I took this high paying high stress job in San Diego that I am not feeling very good about. It’s grinding me down fast and my body is hurting . I didn’t get the help I thought I would have. Promises promises
And the “ we can’t find help” scenario so your going to have to suck it up… until I threaten to quit. I am so sick of this wash rinse repeat bullshit. One day at a time and icing my back as we speak. The set up isn’t good and I might be working with a complete nut case out on maternity leave with her 6 th child!! What kind of wacko has 6 children in todays world. I don’t like her already . Lol. It repulses me. With school now I don’t see myself being able to continuing this job at this level so might have to pack up agin in a couple months . Who knows ,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your welcome. I didn’t drive cross country yet to get to that mountain town at 3,333 ft but its still an open conversation. I took this high paying high stress job in San Diego that I am not feeling very good about. It’s grinding me down fast and my body is hurting . I didn’t get the help I thought I would have. Promises promises
> And the “ we can’t find help” scenario so your going to have to suck it up… until I threaten to quit. I am so sick of this wash rinse repeat bullshit. One day at a time and icing my back as we speak. The set up isn’t good and I might be working with a complete nut case out on maternity leave with her 6 th child!! What kind of wacko has 6 children in todays world. I don’t like her already . Lol. It repulses me. With school now I don’t see myself being able to continuing this job at this level so might have to pack up agin in a couple months . Who knows ,


That's a lot to deal with and hopefully you can find a little bit of serenity if you can get out of the city?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's a lot to deal with and hopefully you can find a little bit of serenity if you can get out of the city?


I am surrounded by beautiful rolling hills and tropical sunsets. It’s not the place it’s the work environment and management. Imagine walking into yet another filthy dusty dirty Lab and knowing I have to clean it up. It’s so disappointing to know these are my colleague running a shit show.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am surrounded by beautiful rolling hills and tropical sunsets. It’s not the place it’s the work environment and management. Imagine walking into yet another filthy dusty dirty Lab and knowing I have to clean it up. It’s so disappointing to know these are my colleague running a shit show.


You are so much better at dealing with humans then I give me Critters any day of the week so here is how I deal Will you join me lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are so much better at dealing with humans then I give me Critters any day of the week so here is how I deal View attachment 5176334Will you join me lol


Yes of course.
I cant stand humans anymore that’s why I am getting into AI. I would prefer an AI dog to a real dog. I am feeling better today and ent for a nice hike on the coast. A surfer got stung by a stingray. The birds love eating them. The eyeballs are the tastiest!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes of course.
> I cant stand humans anymore that’s why I am getting into AI. I would prefer an AI dog to a real dog. I am feeling better today and ent for a nice hike on the coast. A surfer got stung by a stingray. The birds love eating them. The eyeballs are the tastiest!
> View attachment 5176640View attachment 5176641


Glad to hear that you are feeling better today quick question have you tried acupuncture


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling better today quick question have you tried acupuncture





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Glad to hear that you are feeling better today quick question have you tried acupuncture


Yea.. it didn’t work. Thanks. I prefer diy treatment. are you a Hells Angel?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yea.. it didn’t work. Thanks. I prefer diy treatment. are you a Hells Angel?


Well yes my halo is held up by my horns kept level by my tail


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2022)

San Diego coast today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2022)

My first robot sketch
It started as a pie chart and then I got bored and decided I like to design robots instead.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2022)

Lol. Ok that’s lame. This is a better robot idea. If I had a monkey robot I would say to it,
“ stop monkeying around and………” it would be like a Frankenstein robot. Real teeth stolen by Igor .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 14, 2022)

Hay lady hopefully you are doing well just stopping by to say hi


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Okay stopping by again still haven't seen or heard anything from you hopefully everything is well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 21, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay stopping by again still haven't seen or heard anything from you hopefully everything is well


Hey Jeff,
Chillin , injured myself at the job. Quit, got a new job . On workers comp …. Trying to heal before the new gig. Started my Intro to Ai class online. 3 weeks before I start 3 12’s. Healing and trying to have fun. I have PT, chiropractic and sure do hope I get better fast. This really sucks ! I can’t wait to feel better again and look forward to better times ahead. Thanks for thinking about me , how are you ? Are you going to be OK? 
cheers!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Chillin , injured myself at the job. Quit, got a new job . On workers comp …. Trying to heal before the new gig. Started my Intro to Ai class online. 3 weeks before I start 3 12’s. Healing and trying to have fun. I have PT, chiropractic and sure do hope I get better fast. This really sucks ! I can’t wait to feel better again and look forward to better times ahead. Thanks for thinking about me , how are you ? Are you going to be OK?
> cheers!


Sending you all of the best vibes I can feel better soon and I'm doing well enough thanks for asking and forget to enjoy that massage at the end of pt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Hopefully you are feeling a little better today then yesterday and hoping that you get better soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you are feeling a little better today then yesterday and hoping that you get better soon


Its been challenging, i aint gonna lie. Carl my PT therapist gave me a roller for my back and a Thera Cane that I really really like. It gets the hard knots in my back out... and use quite a bit. Did my drug test and physical today for the new job. so i can smoke week again and was thinking about getting some Blue Dream mix at the store. 2 more weeks off and back to the grind. Trying to heal up and change how i approach everything after this traumatic experience. this job last really fucked me emotionally and physically. Those managers were so out of touch and the scheduler was so rude to me. She came up to me the second day of working with her and told me she never wanted to be friends with me. lol.. like i care....Seriously still can't believe what assholes i was working with. Some of the most selfish self centered fuckers i have met and worked with in my life... Fingers crossed with this new job. 3rd time a charm? . I sure do Hope my assistant is just what is needed in my life right now. If not the nice thing about this gig is I can transfer VERY easily. They have positions all over the country.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2022)

U ok?


Love the art btw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its been challenging, i aint gonna lie. Carl my PT therapist gave me a roller for my back and a Thera Cane that I really really like. It gets the hard knots in my back out... and use quite a bit. Did my drug test and physical today for the new job. so i can smoke week again and was thinking about getting some Blue Dream mix at the store. 2 more weeks off and back to the grind. Trying to heal up and change how i approach everything after this traumatic experience. this job last really fucked me emotionally and physically. Those managers were so out of touch and the scheduler was so rude to me. She came up to me the second day of working with her and told me she never wanted to be friends with me. lol.. like i care....Seriously still can't believe what assholes i was working with. Some of the most selfish self centered fuckers i have met and worked with in my life... Fingers crossed with this new job. 3rd time a charm? . I sure do Hope my assistant is just what is needed in my life right now. If not the nice thing about this gig is I can transfer VERY easily. They have positions all over the country.


Have you tried hanging upside down? I think that they call it some kind of suspension I go to parks and use the monkey bars when I can but maybe you can get the equipment to do it right hopefully you can get some relief before you haft to go back to work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> U ok?
> 
> 
> Love the art btw


Yes I am fine. Currently Working on my first AI assignment . Reading up on Alan Turing. My back, neck and shoulder are feeling better. 
The smoke shops around here kick ass. 
thanks. Art is on hold until I can get this pain sorted out. I did do a couple little sketches of the great cornholio for an idea for a new queer gender symbol but that just aggravated my neck and shoulder. Thanks for stopping by,
Cheer!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you tried hanging upside down? I think that they call it some kind of suspension I go to parks and use the monkey bars when I can but maybe you can get the equipment to do it right hopefully you can get some relief before you haft to go back to work


Yes I have thought about hanging upside down and traction like pulling my neck out by connecting it with a pulley and tugging. I did do that once Years ago on some traction chair but I don’t see them around much anymore. I guess to many people accidentally died or got paralyzed or something. Head popped off or something.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes I have thought about hanging upside down and traction like pulling my neck out by connecting it with a pulley and tugging. I did do that once Years ago on some traction chair but I don’t see them around much anymore. I guess to many people accidentally died or got paralyzed or something. Head popped off or something.


Do you happen to know who Diamond Dallas Page is he has a system almost like yoga but he doesn't call it yoga might want to check it out


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes I am fine. Currently Working on my first AI assignment . Reading up on Alan Turing. My back, neck and shoulder are feeling better.
> The smoke shops around here kick ass.
> thanks. Art is on hold until I can get this pain sorted out. I did do a couple little sketches of the great cornholio for an idea for a new queer gender symbol but that just aggravated my neck and shoulder. Thanks for stopping by,
> Cheer!


Nice, glad you're feeling better......

So ummm what of those sketches, like to see them...

Yoga...and a hot tub...js...chiropractor is a good option..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, glad you're feeling better......
> 
> So ummm what of those sketches, like to see them...
> 
> Yoga...and a hot tub...js...chiropractor is a good option..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm thinking that you might have something on your mind lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm thinking that you might have something on your mind lol


Machine Learning.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Machine Learning.


How is your project coming along hopefully you are making good headway with it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

We are looking in on you and sending you all the best vibes I can


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How is your project coming along hopefully you are making good headway with it


Good. thanks. 2 assignments and 2 quizes in the books. On to Convolutional Neural Networks next. 

Thanks for the good vibes. It has been quite a few days! I finished up PT and saw my new doc on Monday. She prescribed me Tylenol with codeine for pain and OMG. that stuff is way too strong for me. It was wierd because i took one pill and felt nothing and took another one like 9 hours later and nothing so I took a THIRD one 6 hours later after excruciating pain, and that one finally worked. It was like the first 2 pills were delayed or something. Then it took me 24 hours to get the side effects from that 3rd pill to wear off. That stuff works but makes me feel very dizzy and could not function properly and had hard time with things.... Not sure if I want to use it again. I have like 8 pills left. Feeling terrible i scheduled a message hoping for relief...SO i went to a massage today and my masseuse was AMAZING. She was from China and studies all chinese medicine so she knew her shit really well. Now i am finally pain free and functioning like almost NORMal. with little pain. ITs like so releaving to finally be pain free after like a month . I was in so much pain yesterday like my neck into my ear i was almost crying. much happier now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good. thanks. 2 assignments and 2 quizes in the books. On to Convolutional Neural Networks next.
> 
> Thanks for the good vibes. It has been quite a few days! I finished up PT and saw my new doc on Monday. She prescribed me Tylenol with codeine for pain and OMG. that stuff is way too strong for me. It was wierd because i took one pill and felt nothing and took another one like 9 hours later and nothing so I took a THIRD one 6 hours later after excruciating pain, and that one finally worked. It was like the first 2 pills were delayed or something. Then it took me 24 hours to get the side effects from that 3rd pill to wear off. That stuff works but makes me feel very dizzy and could not function properly and had hard time with things.... Not sure if I want to use it again. I have like 8 pills left. Feeling terrible i scheduled a message hoping for relief...SO i went to a massage today and my masseuse was AMAZING. She was from China and studies all chinese medicine so she knew her shit really well. Now i am finally pain free and functioning like almost NORMal. with little pain. ITs like so releaving to finally be pain free after like a month . I was in so much pain yesterday like my neck into my ear i was almost crying. much happier now.


That's awesome to here glad that you were able to get some rest and relief


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome to here glad that you were able to get some rest and relief


dude, it is so hot now. we are on energy saving mode so that no rolling blackouts happen. the apartment is like an oven baking. I am scared to go outside. You could fry an egg on the pavement. I feel like the days back in Tucson Arizona. here we hope a wildfire wont rip down the mountain and an earthquake rip open the ground.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, it is so hot now. we are on energy saving mode so that no rolling blackouts happen. the apartment is like an oven baking. I am scared to go outside. You could fry an egg on the pavement. I feel like the days back in Tucson Arizona. here we hope a wildfire wont rip down the mountain and an earthquake rip open the ground.


Heard that it shut down I 10 the fires any releaf at nighttime


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Heard that it shut down I 10 the fires any releaf at nighttime


i am gonna run my AC after 9 pm. like the good citizen that i am. taking the Governors call to help from blackouts... It irritates me though that assholes like the Kardashian are running these huge mansions and shit and would like to know if they are turning off any energy. fuckers. some of them had to have like security water pipe regulators on their property because of all the water overuse.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i am gonna run my AC after 9 pm. like the good citizen that i am. taking the Governors call to help from blackouts... It irritates me though that assholes like the Kardashian are running these huge mansions and shit and would like to know if they are turning off any energy. fuckers. some of them had to have like security water pipe regulators on their property because of all the water overuse.


Well hopefully you are cooling down now and it was the 5 that got shut down ya not a fan of the rich you and your family be safe out there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well hopefully you are cooling down now and it was the 5 that got shut down ya not a fan of the rich you and your family be safe out there


Yeah cooling down after a cold shower and ice pack under my feet and 65 degrees on high pumping out of my 8,000 btu portable a/c in my bedroom. Spent 8 hours at the movie theater today in the dark Ac and it was a good idea. Saw a few movies. Will be heading back tomorrow. Oh Gov Newsom, sir, can I please use some water to take a cold shower since I can’t run my Ac. Lol. The more I think about this the more it sucks. 3 more days to go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

Found a cave on the beach


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 27, 2022)

Hay how goes it today just wanted to say hay and to see if you and yours are doing well after the earthquake out there well hopefully you are good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay how goes it today just wanted to say hay and to see if you and yours are doing well after the earthquake out there well hopefully you are good


What the hell are you talking about? I live in New Jersey now?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I live in New Jersey now?


What the what see how you are lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the what see how you are lol


Thanks doing good. I got a serious weed connection here. Life is good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks doing good. I got a serious weed connection here. Life is good.


That's awesome I'm jealous lol(happy for you)


----------



## doughper (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like to draw, paint make ceramic clay monsters.
> I am trying to draw and make sculptures like my hero Basil Wolvertoon.
> I have drawn a number of versions of Lena the Hyena.


Can weird be weirder?

Kinda reminiscent of R Crumb:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome I'm jealous lol(happy for you)


The best Pizza ….so like my sister
Made these INSANE strong rice crispy treats and they are shockingly good. Much better than brownies…. Cromags playing in Newark in a couple weeks. Punk ISNOT dead ! This is some serious old school shit.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 1, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> San Diego coast today.
> View attachment 5176853


that almost looks like Carlsbad but I know there's beaches south of Leucadia to La Jolla and down to OB that I've never explored. It's defiantly not San Onofre.. or Imperial Beach, been 7 years since I lived on the west coast.. so maybe things have changed... i do miss it...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> that almost looks like Carlsbad but I know there's beaches south of Leucadia to La Jolla and down to OB that I've never explored. It's defiantly not San Onofre.. or Imperial Beach, been 7 years since I lived on the west coast.. so maybe things have changed... i do miss it...


I don’t. It’s so dry and hot and the constant reminder to save California!!!! On the radio, on the tellie, on the hwy signs. It’s like shoved down your throat every fucking day. It gets real old real fast. I am so happy to be back here people are more normal .


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Found a cave on the beachView attachment 5198803View attachment 5198804


Ya just can't stay away from that outdoors ! It's your muse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya just can't stay away from that outdoors ! It's your muse.


You know it. My recruiter just submitted me to a job in sw Colorado so fuckin gorgeous down there. And it comes with a $20,000 sign on bonus. Fingers crossed !!!! this could be the Big Kahuna of them all. The last stop. The big score.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You know it. My recruiter just submitted me to a job in sw Colorado so fuckin gorgeous down there. And it comes with a $20,000 sign on bonus. Fingers crossed !!!! this could be the Big Kahuna of them all. The last stop. The big score.


The very best luck to you with all of your endeavor


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The very best luck to you with all of your endeavor


Thank you. So much going on. So many jobs and offers and interviews and quitting . First job offer I took, like an idiot!! And quit after 2 days.that one set me back… so Another Interview next day . Another job offer same day. 2 more interviews being scheduled and I even emailed one job I told thanks anyway but…asking for a second chance interview after turning down the first. That one hurts because in retrospect it is the best place. Oh I could cry. Lost a lot of money in a down payment for a rental I cancelled after quitting that sketchy job. Next week will be like totally wild. With a stroke of luck things just might work out.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you. So much going on. So many jobs and offers and interviews and quitting . First job offer I took, like an idiot!! And quit after 2 days.that one set me back… so Another Interview next day . Another job offer same day. 2 more interviews being scheduled and I even emailed one job I told thanks anyway but…asking for a second chance interview after turning down the first. That one hurts because in retrospect it is the best place. Oh I could cry. Lost a lot of money in a down payment for a rental I cancelled after quitting that sketchy job. Next week will be like totally wild. With a stroke of luck things just might work out.


May the force be with you just don't forget to take care of yourself in there too wow to be young ( I'm jealous is all) you got this


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you. So much going on. So many jobs and offers and interviews and quitting . First job offer I took, like an idiot!! And quit after 2 days.that one set me back… so Another Interview next day . Another job offer same day. 2 more interviews being scheduled and I even emailed one job I told thanks anyway but…asking for a second chance interview after turning down the first. That one hurts because in retrospect it is the best place. Oh I could cry. Lost a lot of money in a down payment for a rental I cancelled after quitting that sketchy job. Next week will be like totally wild. With a stroke of luck things just might work out.


Good luck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> May the force be with you just don't forget to take care of yourself in there too wow to be young ( I'm jealous is all) you got this





farmingfisherman said:


> Good luck!


Thanks, I am working out a little and walking Ruby. I have been offered this job already... so now just need to go and feel the vibe and say *Yes, YES, YES! *or *HELL NO!!!!!*
So next week is huge, it determines my all in or not.

I see some real good advantages both at the location and the work set up . Fingers crossed these people i meet ......that i will have to work so closely, side by side, tag teaming everything we do, are like totally awesome and make me smile and have that chill vibe i am looking for.
that _groovy _chill or its a deal breaker.
Its like the last place i worked { for 2 days} and ffs my colleagues find a need to have to point out to me how efficient they work and how fast at tasks they are and and how much better they are then other colleagues. they would talk to me like i have no experience. ( i have traveled the country 17 years experience)Like i cant figure it out for myself at this point. Its rather insulting. I think they might be intimidated or feel threatened. I don't know, but they are sooooo uncool...... so it just does not jive with me at all. Ok, there is a level of uncool i can take but some exceed my boundaries. I mean really, a grown women, having to check with someone about a color of clothing she is allowed to wear?????
yeah, sooooo, i will def let you know what happens! its exciting for sure, so exciting... I just knew i needed to come back here, back home to give it a try and feel it again..and touch base with my past for a while, hang with some family that i haven't seen in so long. in those regard'sMission accomplished. This place is kinda sticky like glue, the longer I am here, the more i kinda hope i stay. The food is so damn tasty . I have been deprived for years and years of good food. the weather kicks ass. the shore is salty, the mountains are glorious, the city is to die for.. but its not going anywhere.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks, I am working out a little and walking Ruby. I have been offered this job already... so now just need to go and feel the vibe and say *Yes, YES, YES! *or *HELL NO!!!!!*
> So next week is huge, it determines my all in or not.
> 
> I see some real good advantages both at the location and the work set up . Fingers crossed these people i meet ......that i will have to work so closely, side by side, tag teaming everything we do, are like totally awesome and make me smile and have that chill vibe i am looking for.
> ...


You sound like you are in a good place in body and Spirit that is awesome can't wait to see how it works out for you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you. So much going on. So many jobs and offers and interviews and quitting . First job offer I took, like an idiot!! And quit after 2 days.that one set me back… so Another Interview next day . Another job offer same day. 2 more interviews being scheduled and I even emailed one job I told thanks anyway but…asking for a second chance interview after turning down the first. That one hurts because in retrospect it is the best place. Oh I could cry. Lost a lot of money in a down payment for a rental I cancelled after quitting that sketchy job. Next week will be like totally wild. With a stroke of luck things just might work out.


You got this


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2022)

Patiently await the offer letter he said should be done and sent to me tomorrow. It
Got nice and chilly here in NJ and I really like it. Dressing in layers and the proper clothes is the key to enjoying the outdoors in the cold . It’s such a great feeling having the chill down into my bones and warming up under the blankets and falling into a deep peaceful sleep.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Patiently await the offer letter he said should be done and sent to me tomorrow. It
> Got nice and chilly here in NJ and I really like it. Dressing in layers and the proper clothes is the key to enjoying the outdoors in the cold . It’s such a great feeling having the chill down into my bones and warming up under the blankets and falling into a deep peaceful sleep.


You miss something in your cold weather decoration youth lol have an awesome day


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You miss something in your cold weather decoration youth lol have an awesome day


I am more
Of a cold weather person than hot. Something about the heat makes me feel like passing out. My head gets overheated and can’t regulate. Then my face turns bright red
Like tomato and feels like it will explode. It’s like the worst feeling and so the cold is like so beautiful for me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am more
> Of a cold weather person than hot. Something about the heat makes me feel like passing out. My head gets overheated and can’t regulate. Then my face turns bright red
> Like tomato and feels like it will explode. It’s like the worst feeling and so the cold is like so beautiful for me.


You sound like the wife but then we got old lol have you been working on any art of late?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You sound like the wife but then we got old lol have you been working on any art of late?


No, nothing right now. If Colorado comes through I will be doing landscape drawings again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2022)

I am driving back west again. This trip out east was a total shit show. I got a good sign on And relocation package. Fucking 2000 miles back ffs. This time Colorado and just when they passes the legal magic mushroom law. Perfect timing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am driving back west again. This trip out east was a total shit show. I got a good sign on And relocation package. Fucking 2000 miles back ffs. This time Colorado and just when they passes the legal magic mushroom law. Perfect timing.


You can't sit still lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am driving back west again. This trip out east was a total shit show. I got a good sign on And relocation package. Fucking 2000 miles back ffs. This time Colorado and just when they passes the legal magic mushroom law. Perfect timing.


Stay safe and may it turn out to be a place and space that you get to enjoy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You can't sit still lol


Yes I can. I had high hopes for this place and it’s been a real let down. I got fucked over from a job I took, they lied to me about shit and the people here are so damn cheap and the rent is damn high. They do things so fucking slow around here as well. It’s overcrowded as fucking hell. Philly has gone to shit. South street is just smoke shops and sex stores and jewelry stores and lots of abandoned closed down stores. It’s really depresssing. Anyway we have decided to go for a small town and less crowded. I am signing on 4 three years and I am determined to make it work because they check all my boxes and it’s cheaper .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Stay safe and may it turn out to be a place and space that you get to enjoy


Thanks! Lots of great hiking and fun road trips ahead.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes I can. I had high hopes for this place and it’s been a real let down. I got fucked over from a job I took, they lied to me about shit and the people here are so damn cheap and the rent is damn high. They do things so fucking slow around here as well. It’s overcrowded as fucking hell. Philly has gone to shit. South street is just smoke shops and sex stores and jewelry stores and lots of abandoned closed down stores. It’s really depresssing. Anyway we have decided to go for a small town and less crowded. I am signing on 4 three years and I am determined to make it work because they check all my boxes and it’s cheaper .


Yeah I had to gtfo too. I still miss a lot of it. But not enough to ever go back, even though I look sometimes. Good luck and have fun


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I had to gtfo too. I still miss a lot of it. But not enough to ever go back, even though I look sometimes. Good luck and have fun


I had to come back to see it first hand and put to rest the idea we belong here. Shit is so much different now. My husband is from Philly and has been wanting to come back for years. He thought he only fit in here and this is where he was ment to be. What a rude awakening he had. It was very sad for him going back to Philly on his birthday and seeing it the way it is. He got really depressed and his vision of returning home was smothered to bits and pieces. He recognized that he can no longer live here nor does he want to and now will never complain to me again about coming back here. So for that, I am grateful we came here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had to come back to see it first hand and put to rest the idea we belong here. Shit is so much different now. My husband is from Philly and has been wanting to come back for years. He thought he only fit in here and this is where he was ment to be. What a rude awakening he had. It was very sad for him going back to Philly on his birthday and seeing it the way it is. He got really depressed and his vision of returning home was smothered to bits and pieces. He recognized that he can no longer live here nor does he want to and now will never complain to me again about coming back here. So for that, I am grateful we came here.


One foot in front of the other.....keep going


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes I can. I had high hopes for this place and it’s been a real let down. I got fucked over from a job I took, they lied to me about shit and the people here are so damn cheap and the rent is damn high. They do things so fucking slow around here as well. It’s overcrowded as fucking hell. Philly has gone to shit. South street is just smoke shops and sex stores and jewelry stores and lots of abandoned closed down stores. It’s really depresssing. Anyway we have decided to go for a small town and less crowded. I am signing on 4 three years and I am determined to make it work because they check all my boxes and it’s cheaper .


Congrats! Safe travels!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One foot in front of the other.....keep going


I almost there. Still treading through Kansas. So far it’s been smooth sailing and great weather .


farmingfisherman said:


> Congrats! Safe travels!


Thanks. Going well. Did the longest day today clocking in about 530 miles. Tomorrow will do about 320 because I am not driving the final 10 hours in one day. Especially in what appears to be some twisty mountain hwy.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 25, 2022)

Hope you are taking pictures along the way, safe travels!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2022)

What a trip! 
After beginning the day a few miles on Hwy 70 it was all 2 lane back roads through Miles and miles of open land in wide open west Kansas and eastern Colorado. Over 100 miles on Hwy 40 so much solitude and desolation it was amazing and these roads have no rest stops , no houses, no development but just saturated with great history of long ago. Suddenly about 50 miles on hwy 40 one of those little gems of a museum I have read about before appeared in the middle of nowhere and was a fabulous museum it was! Just our luck the lady working pulled in and opened the door right before we pulled in!! So We had our own personal tour guide and were the only people that were there the entire time. …and there was so much I can’t even begin to tell you about it all. A huge room full of antique refurbished organs, dedication to Roman Nose and other Indian tribal warriors, an old railroad depot building preserved, an old building full of caravans and carriages, an old church, an old fort with bullet holes and a hidden secret floor door to underground tunnels. This buffalo sculpture in the front of the main building was created with one mile worth of barbed wire and the artist didn’t wear gloves while making it .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2022)

Hopefully you are having a great start to the day and a great weekend pland


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hopefully you are having a great start to the day and a great weekend pland


It’s been fun.
Hope u had a great weekend as well.fun hiking. The petroglyph trail and some other trails were really awesome.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s been fun.
> Hope u had a great weekend as well.fun hiking. The petroglyph trail and some other trails were really awesome.
> View attachment 5234030View attachment 5234031


Well we didn't have the grandkids so it wasn't as fun as yours but we survived lol awesome pictures


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s been fun.
> Hope u had a great weekend as well.fun hiking. The petroglyph trail and some other trails were really awesome.
> View attachment 5234030View attachment 5234031


mesa verde is really awesome, huh? 

have you hit up cuckoo's chicken shack and ska brewing in durango yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> mesa verde is really awesome, huh?
> 
> have you hit up cuckoo's chicken shack and ska brewing in durango yet?


No. The Dennys was super yum yum. I find the people there to be a bit snooty rich assholes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well we didn't have the grandkids so it wasn't as fun as yours but we survived lol awesome pictures


Back for more today. This place is soooo delicious! We had the entire place to ourselves . 
so much to inspire my imagination.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2022)

Awesome pictures thanks for sharing sounds like just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome pictures thanks for sharing sounds like just what the doctor ordered


Thanks Jeff. It’s a pleasure to share some of my views of this spectacular place . Our national parks are so beautiful. If your a vet you get a lifetime free National park pass which is such a nice gift. The parks usually cost around $25 to get in. Bring your papers to the entrance gate along with photo ID and they will issue your pass right on the spot!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks Jeff. It’s a pleasure to share some of my views of this spectacular place . Our national parks are so beautiful. If your a vet you get a lifetime free National park pass which is such a nice gift. The parks usually cost around $25 to get in. Bring your papers to the entrance gate along with photo ID and they will issue your pass right on the spot!


So did you get to walk in the village in the cliffs? if so aww so jealous and well at least they got that right it is very cool that national park do that yuppers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So did you get to walk in the village in the cliffs? if so aww so jealous and well at least they got that right it is very cool that national park do that yuppers


Oh not yet! I got as far as possible and down one ladder only to be met by a locked door that I could not get past. To get to walk, climb and crawl through the ruins you need to secure a ticket and reservation . A park ranger then does a guided tour. It’s a seasonal thing. Looks super fun and plan on doing it when available, before it gets too hot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

Awesome that is awesome to be that close and not to able to get in  but at least you know that you can eventually yuppers have a great night


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2022)

This picture I took today shows a shadow beam of an ancient spirit , in an ancient land. 
Not only is it in this picture but it’s in another picture with my husband and it’s tucked behind him. I have heard of these types of strange phenomena before but I have never captured it on camera before today .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m feeling some kind of Spiritual Indian Vibe mixed in with some Jean-Michel Basquiat Vibe.
collage with mixed media.


man I miss basquiat. He died so young. I loved his art so much.


----------



## doughper (Dec 18, 2022)

Wow, prolific poster (thank u for sharing, very much) and artist. 
I like your posts and art. KOKO. I got u followed and bookmarked.


----------



## doughper (Dec 21, 2022)

Is there some Picasso influence in that pencil piece too, maybe?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2022)

doughper said:


> Is there some Picasso influence in that pencil piece too, maybe?


Yes, Picasso has been a big influence on me. Absolutely. And Matisse. Especially the cut outs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 24, 2022)

Hay how are you doing hopefully thangs are going smoothly for you


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, Picasso has been a big influence on me. Absolutely. And Matisse. Especially the cut outs.


F'ing Picasso....f'ing love it , covet it..........that old hound had his head all the " ladies" dresses. Something Freudian going on here......the paint brush and his special paintbrush ( held a shit-ton" of stuff ! ). Hi Amber.....you been trucking dude, do it why ya can.....adventure before dementia ! Upward on onward to higher ground !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing Picasso....f'ing love it , covet it..........that old hound had his head all the " ladies" dresses. Something Freudian going on here......the paint brush and his special paintbrush ( held a shit-ton" of stuff ! ). Hi Amber.....you been trucking dude, do it why ya can.....adventure before dementia ! Upward on onward to higher ground !


What have you been up to? Yesterday the sunset was gorgeous and I missed being out in it . Found a sunset spot today though, so won’t miss that again!! Every window I looked out of at my house I saw different colors. One window was pink and blue , the other window was fire orange , yellows and blues, purple and blue. It was intense. Then it hit me, when you drive into Colorado and see the welcome sign it reads, Welcome to Colorful Colorado. It is. I went for the sunset tonight. Not quite as bright but softly delightfully. I love how these mountains have a copper gold color to them. Plenty of deer out and about.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What have you been up to? Yesterday the sunset was gorgeous and I missed being out in it . Found a sunset spot today though, so won’t miss that again!! Every window I looked out of at my house I saw different colors. One window was pink and blue , the other window was fire orange , yellows and blues, purple and blue. It was intense. Then it hit me, when you drive into Colorado and see the welcome sign it reads, Welcome to Colorful Colorado. It is. I went for the sunset tonight. Not quite as bright but softly delightfully. I love how these mountains have a copper gold color to them. Plenty of deer out and about.
> View attachment 5241961


So very nice to hear from you ! I catch all your photos...like I said " you've been trucking ! " ...I've always thrived out of doors...still do , don't go inside hours after dark. It's funny you talk about sunsets , now that's my jam ! Walk these country roads every twilight with my hound Wally ( great f'ing creature ) looking for the " show "...the magic ! That perfect lighting ( in my opinion) comes and goes in an instant . It's no wonder you are an artist and love art ! In my grow room there is a pretty big picture of Picasso's " Guernica"....a statement you could say concerning the bombing of civilians ( first time in history ) by fucking Nazis in Spain during the 1930's . I f'ing love art , really f'ing love it ! So many artist blow me the f away !
Just ran down cellar to take pic of Guernica.......timer trip lights off...shit ! I'll send you a pic tomorrow, not that you cannot see it online, but mine is cooler . An X-mas present from my kids ( they were weened on art ). I'm gonna shut-the-fuck up now !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What have you been up to? Yesterday the sunset was gorgeous and I missed being out in it . Found a sunset spot today though, so won’t miss that again!! Every window I looked out of at my house I saw different colors. One window was pink and blue , the other window was fire orange , yellows and blues, purple and blue. It was intense. Then it hit me, when you drive into Colorado and see the welcome sign it reads, Welcome to Colorful Colorado. It is. I went for the sunset tonight. Not quite as bright but softly delightfully. I love how these mountains have a copper gold color to them. Plenty of deer out and about.
> View attachment 5241961


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2022)

There was a killer Picasso show in Seattle back in like 2010 or 2011 or so. It had that print you have and a lot more. It was such a great show we went 3 times while it was up. The lighting around this area is intense and the rocks and mountains and valleys are beautiful. There are so many hiking trails as well. So I will like to be here until I have completely explored and investigated the entire area . Unfortunately it’s snowing quite heavily right now and might be sticking around for a while. I hope it melts off the roads and trails. Once it warms up it’s going to be amazing .
Have you ever been to the Louvre?


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> There was a killer Picasso show in Seattle back in like 2010 or 2011 or so. It had that print you have and a lot more. It was such a great show we went 3 times while it was up. The lighting around this area is intense and the rocks and mountains and valleys are beautiful. There are so many hiking trails as well. So I will like to be here until I have completely explored and investigated the entire area . Unfortunately it’s snowing quite heavily right now and might be sticking around for a while. I hope it melts off the roads and trails. Once it warms up it’s going to be amazing .
> Have you ever been to the Louvre?


I f'ing wish ......sounds like Nivana ! I even love that godamn snow ( snow sculptures...x-country skiing)...The show I imagine was astounding. From what I know the canvas he used for this powerful piece was pretty damn big . I use to truck around , stay pretty local anymore. Put on a shit-load of miles.....traveled so much for 40yrs. , I now prefer being a homebody.....in the woods with the hounds ,
on the water , hiking the gorges......you take care , have a blast , and most importantly......stay chill ! I'm just taking a guess that your brain goes a million miles an hour . That can be exhausting !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I f'ing wish ......sounds like Nivana ! I even love that godamn snow ( snow sculptures...x-country skiing)...The show I imagine was astounding. From what I know the canvas he used for this powerful piece was pretty damn big . I use to truck around , stay pretty local anymore. Put on a shit-load of miles.....traveled so much for 40yrs. , I now prefer being a homebody.....in the woods with the hounds ,
> on the water , hiking the gorges......you take care , have a blast , and most importantly......stay chill ! I'm just taking a guess that your brain goes a million miles an hour . That can be exhausting !


NIRVANA NOT f'ing Nivana....I hate when I do that !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2022)

Ok ok so the space is awesome access to medication flower check magic mushrooms check so what's that leave O yeah people hopefully are enjoying the vibes


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok so the space is awesome access to medication flower check magic mushrooms check so what's that leave O yeah people hopefully are enjoying the vibes


The owner told me to tell you......" you're shut off ! " . Sorry stoner dude . I thought 
you we're on a real good roll !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 29, 2022)

O shit that sucks  out no offense ment


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I f'ing wish ......sounds like Nivana ! I even love that godamn snow ( snow sculptures...x-country skiing)...The show I imagine was astounding. From what I know the canvas he used for this powerful piece was pretty damn big . I use to truck around , stay pretty local anymore. Put on a shit-load of miles.....traveled so much for 40yrs. , I now prefer being a homebody.....in the woods with the hounds ,
> on the water , hiking the gorges......you take care , have a blast , and most importantly......stay chill ! I'm just taking a guess that your brain goes a million miles an hour . That can be exhausting !


lol. It’s like you know me . I want to see your gorges. Please show me .
The snow cleared and a blue sky emerged behind the sleeping Ute. When I looked over at her it was awe inspiring to say the least. OMG. Pictures cannot come close to how beautiful this mountain looked this morning. I was coming up with some ideas for sketches last night. Started looking at drawing desks and ordered 2 new clip on lights. I have this vision ….. of bricks a window and a stream. There is so much to do and see around here. I thought the snow might slow me down but after this snowfall, I don’t think so.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok so the space is awesome access to medication flower check magic mushrooms check so what's that leave O yeah people hopefully are enjoying the vibes


People , check.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> The owner told me to tell you......" you're shut off ! " . Sorry stoner dude . I thought
> you we're on a real good roll !





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> People , check.


Kindred spirits stoner dude ! I talk many tongues.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Kindred spirits stoner dude ! I talk many tongues.....


Sounds good!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol. It’s like you know me . I want to see your gorges. Please show me .
> The snow cleared and a blue sky emerged behind the sleeping Ute. When I looked over at her it was awe inspiring to say the least. OMG. Pictures cannot come close to how beautiful this mountain looked this morning. I was coming up with some ideas for sketches last night. Started looking at drawing desks and ordered 2 new clip on lights. I have this vision ….. of bricks a window and a stream. There is so much to do and see around here. I thought the snow might slow me down but after this snowfall, I don’t think so. View attachment 5242827


Es
Oh...a poet / wordsmith too ! Now that kinda shit really " pushes my buttons !
A beautifull distillatonn of the imagery ! It's all so overwhelming too me , I love
It but wired tight.....it all gets my head spinning........there is an intangible urgeny......an uneasiness that has always haunted me. Being outdoors with " mother " always soothes that .


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sounds good!
> View attachment 5243068


I swear she was a tap dancer I met in Toledo ! Oh those early 80’s !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2022)

He's thinking that he really needs to see your pencil ( pencil work) he he he ha ha ha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2022)

Inren


StonedGardener said:


> Es
> Oh...a poet / wordsmith too ! Now that kinda shit really " pushes my buttons !
> A beautifull distillatonn of the imagery ! It's all so overwhelming too me , I love
> It but wired tight.....it all gets my head spinning........there is an intangible urgeny......an uneasiness that has always haunted me. Being outdoors with " mother " always soothes that .


I rented an apartment in NJ and the window in the living room looked directly into a brick building .I realized I couldn’t live there and backed out. Now I am still thinking about bricks. As a junior hs art teacher my favoritegroup project was having the students build tiny clay brick buildings. They seemed to hate it but the final city they built was so beautiful. Little bastard had no clue. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Inren
> 
> I rented an apartment in NJ and the window in the living room looked directly into a brick building .I realized I couldn’t live there and backed out. Now I am still thinking about bricks. As a junior hs art teacher my favoritegroup project was having the students build tiny clay brick buildings. They seemed to hate it but the final city they built was so beautiful. Little bastard had no clue. It was heartbreaking.


Perhaps you should stay out in nature in Mother's womb , where you are truly happy ! ( I'm sure ya would if ya could ) . I did environmental field testing for 40 yrs
......outdoors most of the time...very minimal indoor office/cubicle/cage time. I think we were meant to be " free range " !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2023)

StonedGardener said:


> Perhaps you should stay out in nature in Mother's womb , where you are truly happy ! ( I'm sure ya would if ya could ) . I did environmental field testing for 40 yrs
> ......outdoors most of the time...very minimal indoor office/cubicle/cage time. I think we were meant to be " free range " !


Dude, totally. Happy new year!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 1, 2023)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, totally. Happy new year!
> View attachment 5243980


Back at ya ! I slept right through it......love the light burst ! Gonna be a shit-ton of people working outside with the push for renewable energy.....
the pic of mine 
looks like a virus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sunday at 4:01 PM)

New little sketch .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sunday at 9:41 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New little sketch . View attachment 5246509


I like it a lot thanks for sharing have a great night


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Tuesday at 8:56 AM)

It’s a start . I bought a drawing desk. It should be arriving soon.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Tuesday at 9:59 AM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s a start . I bought a drawing desk. It should be arriving soon.


That is awesome and hopefully the inspiration flows freely for you


----------

